# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  samodavanje injekcija

## ljubica33

dobro jutro drage suborke,  :Heart:  

 :Coffee:  

ja sam se pocela sama pikati, da se pohvalim,   :Laughing:  supresija je u pitanju (ampule suprefacta), i mogu vam reci da to nije nikakav problem. Malo peče ali se navikne i mogu vam reci da je super kad neovisis ni okom i da se može normalno funkcionirati i na svakom mjestu se pikati u planirano vrijeme. Dali još netko ima pa da vidim jel se ispravno pikam jer me je strah da nebih pogriješila? 

"nista nije tesko za   :Saint:  "!!!

----------


## rikikiki

Mene pika MM i mislim da se nemre fulat (osim ako nisi ful žgoljava pa nemaš masnog tkiva - to kod mene nije problem   :Laughing:  ).
Inekcija je tako kratka da ne može doći do mišića niti da je upikneš pod 90 st. Mene MM pika u ruku (kad sam jednom dobila inekciju u trbuh nije mi se svidjelo, ništa ne buba ali mi je bio bed filing).

----------


## Suzanaab

Počinjem sa svojom prvom stimulacijom u IVF poliklinici i menga će mi pasti taman negdje na uskršnje blagdane tako da ću injekcije menopura morati ići primiti u Petrovu bolnicu. Zna li netko točko gdje točno idem, kome se javim, dali trebam nešto posebno ponijeti (uputnicu, injekcije ili neki potrošni materijal) i dali trebam doći tamo u neko određeno vrijeme ili mogu poslije posla?! Zaboravila sam pitati doktora.

----------


## ljubica33

Mene su sestre na hitnoj pikale u ruku-misić a još me boli ruka pomalo- nije to strašno a ja sam sebe počela pikati u trbuh, problem nije, imam i ja masnog tkiva koji višak   :Laughing:  , pa nije problem a MM je to strah, neće to da mi kaže ali ja vidim da je ga strah mene pikati i veli mi da ja to sama obavim. I ja nebih mogla nekog drugog pikati a sebe mogu najlakše. Jeli vi do kraja, (cijelu iglu) upiknete pod kožu pod 45 st.?

Suzanaab, ja ti neznam, nisam u Petrovoj nikad išla na pikanje pa ti neznam a i nisam iz Zg. ali valjda se druge cure jave.  :Heart:

----------


## ljubica33

> Počinjem sa svojom prvom stimulacijom u IVF poliklinici i menga će mi pasti taman negdje na uskršnje blagdane tako da ću injekcije menopura morati ići primiti u Petrovu bolnicu. Zna li netko točko gdje točno idem, kome se javim, dali trebam nešto posebno ponijeti (uputnicu, injekcije ili neki potrošni materijal) i dali trebam doći tamo u neko određeno vrijeme ili mogu poslije posla?! Zaboravila sam pitati doktora.



Ja bih ti savjetovala da se sama obučiš, da ti negdje prvi put pokažu stručne osobe tj. medicinske sestre, jer to nije problem naučiti a praksa je da se cure sa našim problemom s vremenom same obuče. Tako će ti biti lakše jer možeš to na svakom mjestu, tj. negdje se skloniš i pikneš (wc i sl.) u vrijeme koje moraš, a nećeš biti uskraćena ostalih obveza. Probaj i ja sam tako i vidim da funkcionira  :Wink:  
Sestre su mi dale za početak igle (veća- za povući lijek iz bočice a druga- manja za pikanje) a gotove alkoholne tamponiće kupila u ljekarni i samo naprijed draga  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

> Počinjem sa svojom prvom stimulacijom u IVF poliklinici i menga će mi pasti taman negdje na uskršnje blagdane tako da ću injekcije menopura morati ići primiti u Petrovu bolnicu. Zna li netko točko gdje točno idem, kome se javim, dali trebam nešto posebno ponijeti (uputnicu, injekcije ili neki potrošni materijal) i dali trebam doći tamo u neko određeno vrijeme ili mogu poslije posla?! Zaboravila sam pitati doktora.



Ja sam išla na pikanje u Petrovu, ali sam tamo bila i u postupku. Uglavnom, pikanje počinje u 17 sati u prizemlju kod šaltera sestre Matilde( tamo gdje se otvaraju košuljice). Dođeš sa ampulama  i čekaš da sestra dođe. Oni tamo imaju šprice tako da to ne moraš kupovati. Ne treba nikakva uputnica.
Ne znam koliko se snalaziš po Petrovoj, ali možeš pitati gospođu koja radi na šalteru gdje da ideš. I ja sam uvijek dolazila 5 min ranije da stanem u red   :Grin:

----------


## Suzanaab

Hvala cure na brzim odgovorima, super ste. Meni je ovo prvi ICSI i nisam ga htjela odgoditi zbog praznika, no eto na žalost će mi prvi dan menge pasti baš negdje u subotu- nedjelju-ponedjeljak na Uskrs tako da na žalost za to prvo pikanje ću morati u Petrovu inaće bih ja to probala sama napraviti jer ovaj moj ne može vidjeti krv a kamoli da mi on daje te injekcije. Eh ti muškarci! Oni bi kao trebali biti jači rod a ništa od toga!  :Heart:

----------


## pujica

imam i ja jedno pitanjce o samopikanju - naime u uputama od Gonala pise da se u jednu otopinu inekcijsku mogu rastopiti do 3 bocice praska - jel to znaci da ja stvarno mogu svoje 3 odnosno 2 propisane doze umutit u jednu pikicu pa sve to ubacit odjednom ili moram mijesat tri pikice?

i molim iskusnije samopikacice za neki savjet kako je to najlakse izvesti...

----------


## tikica_69

Ako ti je tako tvoj doc propisao, onda moras   :Smile:  

JA sam ti liepo stipnula komad spekica sa trbuha, natrljala ga alkoholom, piknula se ( neces vjerovat ali sam ubod uopce ne osjetis u tom spekicu )   :Laughing:   i onda polako istiskivala tekucinu, pa cak i do tri minute, jer Gonal dosta pece.
Eto, jednostavno je u stvari samo treba probiti led. A ja ti se inace rusim kad vidim iglu   :Grin:  al za cilj nije tesko ni svrdlom dat taj gonal   :Wink:

----------


## pujica

ma meni samo pise 2-4 dc po 3 Gonala, i dalje po 2 

al me zasvrbilo to sto u uputama stoji da se u jednu inekciju mogu otopiti vise bocica praska pa me zanma jel to netko isprobao

----------


## regina78

do 3 praska mozes u jednu otopinu, neke su cak i 4 stavljale, nisi luda pikat se 3 puta  :Kiss: 
ja sam ih isto davala sama sebi i stvarno je macji kasalj (iako se i ja uzasno bojim inekcija, al manje otkad su u mojoj ruci  :Laughing:  ) 
ka sta ti je tikica vec rekla, stisnes komad spekica, obrises alkoholom i pod kutem od 45 piknes, ja ga isto sporo utiskujem jer stvarno onda nista ne pece, to mi postao cijeli ritual, al svaki put mi se dlanovi znoje iako vec znam da nista ne boli, ah te inekcije :/

----------


## ljubica33

Meni je sestra rekla da na 4 ampule gonala idu dvije  vode i tako sam radila cijelu stimulaciju. Malo na početku trema ali kasnije to postane jednostavno. Ništa se neboj, samo naprijed. Modrice su meni brzo nestale, a nisam nikakve obloge stavljala. SRETNO.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Superman

I ja se uskoro priključujem samopikalicama, i samo pikanje nije mi nikakav problem, ali imam jedno pitanjce u vezi miješanja: ja ću koristiti Menopur, u pakiranju se nalaze bočice s praškastom komponentom i otapalom. Bočica s praškastom komponentom ima "gumeni" čep i to mi je jasno kako funkcionira (utisne se pomoću šprice kroz "gumeni" čep otapalo). Bočica s otapalom je u cijelosti staklena, s tim da pri vrhu ima crvenu i plavu crticu. Da li se ta bočica s otapalom slomi pri vrhu? Kako ju otvoriti, tj. kako uvući otapalo u špricu?  :? 
Na stranici proizvođača lijeka nađem samo uputstvo za miksanje pomoću "Q-cup"-a (a ja to nemam).

----------


## fritulica1

Superman, tu staklenu ampulicu trebaš pri vrhu slomiti (pažljivo, u početku nemoj lomiti direktno rukama, već omotaj ampulicu nekom krpom pa slomi)  - MM se prvi put malo porezao, pa smo uveli metodu Krpa ili Salveta   :Grin:  , poslije se riješio i tih pomagala i postao ekspert! Usišeš otapalo, ubrizgaš ga u ampulicu s praškom, pa usišeš u injekciju. Postupak (vratiš otopinu u ampulicu s praškom pa opet usišeš u injekciju)  ponoviš još jednom  do do dva puta da se sve dobro promiješa i injekcija je spremna! Uh, jesam li zakomplicirala...?  :/ 
Sretno!!!  :Love:

----------


## Superman

fritulica1, hvala puno!   :Love:  
sve ću ja to sama odraditi, samo da dočekam konačno start! jedva čekam!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Superman

Eto me opet s jednom nedoumicom: na stranici proizvođača Menopura, u filmiću koji prikazuje postupak pripreme lijeka za injektiranje, prikazano je da prije nego se uvuče otapalo, u špricu treba uvući jednaku količinu zraka. Čemu to i dali to tako radite?  :? 
Općenito, vrlo sam nezadovoljna, obzirom da u pakiranju lijeka uopće nisu priložena nikakava uputstva o miksanju lijeka, a na internetu pronađem samo miješanje pomoću "Q-cup-a" (a ja to nemam), da ne spominjem da je izgled kutije i bočica na internetskoj stranici proizvođača sasvim drugačiji od onoga što sam ja kupila u ljekarni...  :Mad:

----------


## Shanti

Superman, nemam iskustvo iz prve ruke (tek sam u fazi prikupljanja informacija), ali gledala sam ove filmiće na Youtube-u, i nisam sasvim skužila to sa zrakom.

Samodavalica koja se snimala je koristila taj Q-cup i ono što sam htjela pitati je dajete li si injekciju pod kutem od 45° ili 90° kao što se ona pika, i uspijevate li se bocnuti tako brzo i energično kao ona? Gledam je i sva sam fascinirana tim odrješitim ubodom i brzim istiskivanjem sadržaja pa mi se čini da ja to ne bih tako uspjela...   :Embarassed:   :Grin:  

1. dio

2. dio

3. dio

----------


## Superman

Shanti, ja sam si dosada davala Ovitrelle, pod kutem od 45°, ne ovako energično, lagano utisnem iglu pod kožu i onda polako istisnem sadržaj. Potpuno mi je bezbolno. Mislim da ću tako postupiti i s Menopurom (kad razotkrijem tajnu tehnike miješanja praškaste komponente i otapala).  :Grin:

----------


## Tia

Ovako smo to s Menopurom radili MM i ja:
- lukpaj ampulu s otapalom da zrak prijeđe u gornji dio,
- prelomiti ampulu,
- uzeti šrpicu i staviti veću iglu te usisati otapalo,
- skinuti poklopčić s bočice u kojoj se nalazi "tableta", malo dezinficirati s vatom natopljenom u alkohol,
- probosti špricom gumu na bočici. Često vakum povuče otapalo odmah u bočicu, ako se to ne desi istisnuti otapalo. Tableta se odmah otopi,
- povući smućkani dio natrag u špricu i izvući špricu iz bočice. OPREZ! Držati onaj pomični dio šprice da vakum ne povuče i lijek završi na pločicama kupaonice!
- ponoviti zadnje dvije točke s bočicom i tabletom 2,
- promijeniti iglu i uzeti kraću,
- istjerati zrak,
- dezinficirati mjesto uboda (pusti da se samo osuši pa neće peckati ubod)
- bocnuti na sljedeći način:
- iglu s otvorom prema gore gurnuti pod kožu pod kutom od 45°,
- aspirirati, tj. povlači malo špricu (krv ne smije ući u špricu jer ako je ušla pogodila se kapilara i to znači da se mora bosti ponovo)
- sljedi istiskivanje lijeka (polagano!!!)

Samo bockanje je radio MM meni u ruku. Moja terapija je bila 2 Menopura.

Također može se desiti da neko vrijeme kod mjesta uboda bude nešto kao mjehurić jer je potrebno neko kratko vrijeme da se lijek apsorbira.

PS
ovako nas je naučila medicinska sestra

----------


## Shanti

> Shanti, ja sam si dosada davala Ovitrelle, pod kutem od 45°, ne ovako energično, lagano utisnem iglu pod kožu i onda polako istisnem sadržaj. Potpuno mi je bezbolno. Mislim da ću tako postupiti i s Menopurom (kad razotkrijem tajnu tehnike miješanja praškaste komponente i otapala).


Problem je samo s tim zrakom? Sad i ja s tobom čekam taj odgovor...   :Love:  (iako sam ja još relativno daleko od toga)

Ovitrelle si bockala u trbuh? Ja sam ga do sad uvijek nosila da mi daju u bolnici, ali ako ću se istrenirati na stimulaciji (ili mm, koji je vrlo voljan biti med. sestra   :Grin:  ), onda bih si mogla i štopericu dati sama. 

Btw, mene je štoperica (u ruku, nitko mi je nije htio dati u trbuh) prilično pekla; kako stoje stvari s Menopurima?

----------


## pujica

ja ovako s gonalom: ustrcam svu otopinu u posudicu s tabletom, lagano je par puta okrenem medju prstima da se rastopi i onda uvucem sve natrag, isti postupak za drugu i trecu dozu (s tim sto svaki put stavim naravno novu iglu za mijesanje)

onda promijenim iglu na onu za pikanje pa legnem (skuzili smo da je tako lakse jer je tijelo puno opustenije nego dok stojis ili sjedis) i onda mm ili sveki prstima uzmu malo spekica, gurnu iglicu do kraja i polako istisnu svu tekucinu (to polako je recimo u deset-petnaest sekundi)

iako i za gonale mnogi kazu da ih pece, mene ama bas nista ne pece ili ne boli na ovakav nacin

----------


## Bebel

Uskoro bi trebala na prvu terapiju s Gonalom pa čitam vaše korisne savjete i sad me zanima sljedeće:
- kad stitnem špekić   :Grin:  i piknem se,  popuštam li stisak na špekiću kako uštrcavam tekućinu ili i dalje istim stiskom držim špekić?
Nadam se da sam vam uspjela pojasniti

Hvala na odgovoru jer bih se ja pokušala pikati sama pa si sad pokušavam predočiti kako će to biti. 
 :Bye:

----------


## Superman

*Tia*, puno ti hvala na ovako detaljnom opisu postupka   :Kiss:  
Čini mi se ipak da ću za 1. puta morati otići do bolnice da vidim iz prve ruke način pripravljanja otopine, a onda, kad krenem sama, gdje će mi biti kraj...  :Grin:  
*Shanti*, Ovitrelle si dajem u trbuh. Potpuno je bezbolno. Moj doc. inzistira da si same dajemo injekcije, počevši od Ovitrellea pa nadalje.... I mislim da je to jako dobar pristup. Tako da sam si ja i u 1. postupku sama dala Ovitrelle, pod nadzorom i prema uputstvima sestre. A dalje sve sama. I stvarno mi nije nikakav problem.
*Babel*, stisneš špekić, ubodeš iglu, otpustiš stisak (potpuno) i onda lagano utisneš sadržaj - ja tako radim.

----------


## k&s

Bebel, primi čvrsto špekić samo dok se ne ubodeš, onda pusti ruku. Ja uopće ne osjetim iglu kad se ubodem, vrlo je tanka, niti me gonal peče. Inače možeš mješati do 3 gonala u jednu vodu. Samo hrabro. Sretno!

----------


## Bebel

Superman i k&s
HVALA na brzim odgovorima. Čekam ''vješticu'' pa ću kod doktora 3DC. 

Javit ću se ja s novim pitanjima  :?

----------


## lila_mk

cure bravo za sve pikalice. ja sutra krecem s suprefactom al to cu svakodnevno u bolnici mislim da ne mogu sama. meni je zao kad vidim iglu a ne sama da se pikav. svaka vam cast. prave ste med. sestre  :Laughing:  mozda kad probam snaci cu se neznam. al ipak cu ja kod obuceni personal za to.

----------


## lila_mk

> cure bravo za sve pikalice. ja sutra krecem s suprefactom al to cu svakodnevno u bolnici mislim da ne mogu sama. meni je zao kad vidim iglu a ne sama da se pikam. svaka vam cast. prave ste med. sestre  mozda kad probam snaci cu se neznam. al ipak cu ja kod obuceni personal za to.

----------


## andrejaaa

Danas sam zakasnila s inekcijom menopura 40 min. U hitnoj mi jedan jako "ljubazan" medicinski brat nije htio dati inekciju i bolje da ne pričam gdje sam sve hodala kao zadnja luđakinja sa svojim ampulicama pa me zanima igra li veliku ulogu ovo kašnjenje.

----------


## tikica_69

*andrejaaa* - da samo znas kako si je jednostavno dati injekciju, uopce se ne bi tak mucila i zivcirala   :Wink:  
Ja ti padam u nesvjest kad vidim iglu, a na prvom IVF-u sam se pocela sama pikati bas iz tog razloga, da me neka sestra ne iziritira ili se ne izivljava na meni   :Grin:  
MM, mama..svi su sa nevjericom gledali  :shock: 
Prvi put sam se skoro zrusila pod stol   :Laughing:   a sutradan sam vec bila profic pravi   :Kiss:  
Samo trebas probiti led, vjeruj, stvarno ni je strasno   :Smile:

----------


## uporna

andrejaaa ovo jedno kašnjenje ne bi trebalo utjecati, kod suspresije je bitnije da je na vrijeme. I zbilja ćeš si olakšati život samodavanjem inekcija.  :Love:

----------


## lila_mk

cure, meni su rekli da moze biti do sat vremena razmak izmedzu injekcije, da treba da pazimo otprilike isto vreme. al nekako citajuci ovo nisam bas sigurna da si mi rekli ono pravo. :? znaci primam suprefact recimo jednom u 15.30 dr. put u 16.00 mislite da je to problem? primam to u ambulantu u ruci.pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Superman

Možda nije pravi topic za postaviti ovo pitanje, ali evo, da ne otvaram novi: imam u svojim kućnim zalihama još jedan Ovitrelle sa rokom trajnosti 05/2008. Obzirom da si ja trebam dati Ovitrelle sutra, još uvijek je 5. mjesec, što mislite, jel to OK? Žao mi da propadne lijek...

----------


## kik@

ja mislim da je to ok,jer proizvođaci se ogranice kada dajeju rokove...
ali mozes nazvati neku ljekarnu koja ima taj ljek pa ih pitati

----------


## Superman

Pitala doc-a: rekao da mogu iskoristiti taj Ovitrelle. Provjerila u ljekarni: ako na lijeku piše rok trajnosti bez datuma, dakle 05/2008, to znači da je rok trajanja do kraja 5. mjeseca.
Eto, ako netko bude u sličnoj nedoumici, da se zna...

Btw, nakon 5 dana samomixanja i samodavanja Menopura (uz par početničkih greškica prvog dana, kada sam zbog uvlačenja vakuuma iz bočice u špricu izgubila gotovo pola sadržaja...), baš mi je žao što smo gotovi, kako me je sad krenulo...mixam ko prava...  :Grin:

----------


## regina78

Superman super za pikanje, ja sam iato olako davala sebi menopur, al sad gonal jedva, ili je proslo puno vrimena od pikanja pa sam opet kukavica  :Laughing: 
sprice od gonala su puno tvrdje za spricat, ona gumica na kraju je jako tvrda, jedva sam ja istisla sadrzaj, sve iz straha da prebrzo ne strcnem ja sam 100 godina uvlacila, nikad kraja  :Laughing:  valjda ce me danas bolje ic  :Laughing:

----------


## annabell

Cure, ja sam dobila prvo injekcije Decapeptyla, a onda idem na Gonale.
Vasi postovi su me ohrabrili da se pokusam sama pikati (inace padam u nesvjest od vađenja krvi   :Embarassed:  , ali radim na hrabrosti!!).
Dali je sa Decapeptylom sve isto kao ovo sto opisujete sa stimulacijskim lijekovima? Jeli ima netko slican "protokol"?

----------


## Tia

> Dali je sa Decapeptylom sve isto kao ovo sto opisujete sa stimulacijskim lijekovima? Jeli ima netko slican "protokol"?


Moji protokoli su bili Decapeptyl i Menopur.
Koristila sam Decapeptyl koji je već u pripremljenim špricama tako da se samo trebalo bocnuti.

----------


## annabell

I ja sam dobila te pripremljene šprice. Uh, nadam se da ću savladati strah i moći se sama bockati... Nije mi baš zgodno dolaziti u bolnicu.
Znači to bi trebalo bit još jednostavnije od ovog bockanja kojem prethodi miksanje? A po pitanju igle je isto?
 :?

----------


## Tia

Ovakav je postupak za Decapeptyl bio kod mene:
- tupferom vate natopljenim u  alkokolom pređem preko mjesta gdje će se bocnuti
- lupka prstom po šprici da potjera mjehurić zraka na vrh, skinuti kapicu s igle, stisnuti lagano špricu dok taj zrak ne izađe kroz iglu,
- iglu s otvorom prema gore gura pod kožu pod kutom od 45°,
- aspirira, tj. povlači malo špricu (krv ne smije ući u špricu jer ako je ušla pogodila se kapilara i to znači da se morao bosti ponovo)
- sljedi istiskivanje lijeka (polagano!!!)

ja sam koristila ovaj decapeptyl

znam da postoji i decapeptyl depot no s njime nemam iskustva

mene je bockao MM. Na taj način je i on aktivnije sudjelovao u postupku.

----------


## annabell

Hvala Tia. Mislim da je moj isto ovaj prvi (prema slici).
Ja sam dobila u bolnici te šprice i sad ih cuvam u frizideru dok cekam 21 dc. Koliko one mogu tako trajati?
Racunam da bih prva dva-tri puta isla u Petrovu da me oni bocnu (i nauče) pa me zanima:
- dali bockaju u guzu, ruku ili trbuh?
- dali rade vikendom?
- hoće li smetati ako mi se Decapeptyl ugrije (dok dođem od svog frižidera po ovoj vrućini do Petrove)?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Tia

annabell

za trajanje mislim da piše na kutiji i to vrijedi za temp od 2-8, a ako se drži na sobnoj temperaturi onda traju mjesec dana.
Ja sam iz Rrijeke tako da ne znam za Petrovu (probaj pitati na topiku od Petrove) kod nas sestre daju u ruku.
Mislim da ne bi trebao biti porblem s Decapeptylom dok dođeš do bolnice, samo nemoj ostaviti u autu da se skuha   :Wink:

----------


## andrejaaa

annabel u Petrovoj te sestre bockaju u ruku i rade svaki dan i vikendom i blagdanom. Injekcije se primaju u 17 sati.

----------


## annabell

Hvala cure!
Mislim da bih mozda povela MM pa mozda da mu one pokazu kako da to on napravi  :/ (u ruku) ili mene nauce da se sama (u trbuh)... uh, jos me svega jako strah. Nakon cca 8 dana Decapeptyla trebam dodati i Gonal (a sa Decap. nastavljam). To znaci da cu tada imati dvije pikice dnevno, jednu za drugom, jeli tako? Gonali se daju u jednoj, bez obzira dali su 2 ili tri ampule, jel da?
 :Kiss:

----------


## andrejaaa

Ja sam isto u sljedećoj stimulaciji(ako mi sad ne uspije) odlučila povesti MMda mu sestrelijepo objasne kako me treba piknuti u ruku.
Ovo sa decap. nemam pojma jer ga nisam primala, ali gonali se miksaju u jednu špricu.
Nemoj se bojati, ja umirem od igala, ali stvarno ne boli i to su tako male igle da mi je bilo smiješno kad sam vidjela čega me je bilo strah.  :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

*annabell*, imamo istu terapiju. I ja krećem sa  Decapeptylom, a nastavljam sa menopurom. I odlučila sam se sama pikati, ja nemam vremena hodati po ambulantama. Jesam li dobro razumijela da sa Decapeptylom dođu i šprice, ne treba ih dodatno kupovati?  I što mi još treba za to obavlajti samostalno?

----------


## Vali

> *annabell*, imamo istu terapiju. I ja krećem sa  Decapeptylom, a nastavljam sa menopurom. I odlučila sam se sama pikati, ja nemam vremena hodati po ambulantama. Jesam li dobro razumijela da sa Decapeptylom dođu i šprice, ne treba ih dodatno kupovati?  I što mi još treba za to obavlajti samostalno?


Decapeptyl ti je već pripremljen u šprici. Ne treba ti ništa osim malo vatice i alkohola. Istisneš zrak, zabodeš injekcijicu pod cca 45 stupnjeva i polako puštaš. Decapeptyl malo pecka, ali nije strašno. Sretno!

----------


## rebeca

*Vali* hvala. Jeli sve istisneš ili ostaviš malo. Možda su ovo smiješna pitanja ali stvarno nemam pojma kako se to radi. 
I kako ide sa menopurima, trebam li tu kupavati šprice?

----------


## Vali

Ja sam sve istisnula. Važno ti je da na početku istisneš zrak da ne bude više mjehurića unutra.

Za menopure trebaš šprice. Dobiješ dvije ampule, jednu s prahom i jednu s otapalom. Šprice moraš kupiti, a postupak je isti. Ja sam kupovala dvije igle, jednu veću s kojom promiješaš i jednu manju kojom se pikaš.

Možda zvuči komplicirano, ali nije! Bit će lakše kad kreneš. Samo pitaj ako još nešto nije jasno.

----------


## rebeca

Baš si me ohrabrila. Samo mi još maloobjasni postupak sa menopurima. To je sve, pomiješam prah i otopinu? Trebam li to mućkati više puta, kojim redosljedom ide? Ako si me skužila?

----------


## Vali

Ovako, otvoriš ampulu u kojoj je otapalo i posaugaš u špricu (s većom iglom). Onda tom istom iglom probodeš bočicu u u kojoj je prah i istisneš otapalo iz šprice unutra (kroz onu istu iglu). Malo iglom promiješaš (ne trebaš puno, brzo se otopi), okreneš sve skupa naopako i vratiš natrag u špricu (sad je sve unutra). Onda promijeniš iglu tj. staviš onu malu kojom ćeš se piknut. Istisneš zrak van da ne bude mjehurića i to je to (malo kvrcneš prstom po vrhu šprice)!

Ovo ti inače sve MM radi, on je malo spretniji. Ja samo pikanje obavim. Samo polako, korak po korak. Malo sve skupa glupo zvuči, ali u praksi nije komplicirano.   :Smile:

----------


## Vali

Evo ti još jedan link na filmić kko se otvara ampula. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTN7w8pOUGI

Ova rašpica nije potrebna, može i bez nje. Nas je to u početku najviše mučilo, i krvi je znalo bit.

----------


## rebeca

Odlično, hvala. Nije tako komplicirano. Ta tanka igla što se s njom pika, koje veličine mora biti, ako je to uopće važno?

----------


## Vali

Tanka je i dugačka jedno 1-1.5 cm (po mojoj procjeni). To je vjerojatno ta vrsta koja ide pod kožu.

----------


## rebeca

Još jednom   :Love:   :Kiss:  . U kojem si ti periodu?

----------


## Vali

Nema na čemu. A ja sam u meni najgorem periodu. Čekam betu.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Čak mi je pikanje draže.

----------


## rebeca

Bit će dobro. Ja ću zavibrati. kad vadiš betu? Oprosti nisam u tijeku, nije me bilo neko vrijeme, koliko ih se oplodilo, jeli boljela punkciija i koliko ih je vraćeno? Eto ja onako s neba pa u rebra, vjerojatno si već pisala o tome?

----------


## Vali

Hvala! Klomifen + 4 menopura, 4 stanice, tri se oplodile, sve tri vraćene. Beta oko srijede. Punkcija ništa strašno, ja stisnem zube i to stoički podnesem.   :Smile:

----------


## rebeca

Javi se   :Love:

----------


## annabell

*Vali*, hvala na dodatnim uputama i savjetima oko pikanja. Gonal ili Menopur, svejedno jel da? Mislim, isto se mijesaju ampule?
*Rebeca*, mozda bi bilo dobro da odes samo prvi dan kod sestara da ti bas pokazu (ili TM) pa ces onda biti sigurnija sama? Ja tako planiram. Nadam se da ce bit uspjesno. Nekako mi je to previse pikanja - skoro pola mjeseca, uh ...  :/

----------


## Vali

*annabell*, nema na čemu. Ista stvar je i s gonalom samo što ne moraš kupovati nikakve šprice jer sve dobiješ u kutiji. I otapalo je već u šprici, nema staklene ampule. U uputstvima koja dobiješ s gonalom sve je detaljno objašnjeno.

Možda nije loše prvi put otići sestri, makar je meni moja rekla da nemam šanse ja to sama. Pa sam se zainatila. I ženska u ljekarni me pitala: Pa nećete valjda sami?

Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## rebeca

*annabell*, upravo tako previše pikanja, i ne možeš se nikuda maknuti, jer injekcije stalno trebaš primati. Pogotovo kad se sastanu obadvije. Tako sam i mislila napraviti, zamoliti ću gin. da mi napiše na papir kako se primaju, i otići ću u ambulantu da mi sestra pokaže. Prvi ili drugi put, onda ću ja pokušati sama, i radi posla i svega drugog. Gin. mi je rekao najbolje je pikati se ujutro između 8-9, a ja jedan dan prva, drugi druga smjena. Ili jednostavno negdje moram ići.

----------


## Maxime

cure pikanje fakat nije nikakva mudrost a puno si vremena i zivaca pristedite s cekanjem po ambulantama itd. sjecam se da sam si ja stopericu davala u wc-u nekog restorana gdje smo s drustvom bili na veceri, zamislite da je netko otvorio vrata  - odmah bi krenuli tracevi po 'metropoli'  :Laughing:  

Ako ljek nije gotov za aplikaciju vec se prije treba 'muckati', ja sam koristila inzulinske sprice koje imaju jako jako tanku i kratku iglicu tako da zaista nista ne buba.

Svim pikalicama i cekalicama bete drzim fike na rukama i na nogama   :Kiss:

----------


## annabell

Hm... inzulinske sprice... dobra ideja. 
Ja cu preuzeti Gonal slijedeci tjedan pa cu vidjeti jel sve "u paketu". Decapeptyl je komplet pripremljen. Samo otvoris paketic i pikas. Sad se hrabrim da je to tako jednostavno... he, he... Ma vi ste me ohrabrile zapravo. Ne bih se uopce usudila da nisam procitala ovdje kako ste ipak moze!  :D (cak i u restoranu, na poslu, u WC-u...)
E da, Gonal ampule isto moraju biti u frizideru ili ne?

Kada ici kupiti Ovitrelle? Unaprijed ili zadnji cas (kad vec pocnem s Gonalima)?
Jeli Ovitrelle isto u gotovoj sprici?

----------


## Superman

*anabell*, Ovitrelle je već pripremljena injekcija, samo se pikneš i gotovo. Ne moraš kupovati u zadnji čas, slobodno kupi unaprijed i drži ga u hladnjaku.

----------


## Vali

*annabell*, gonal ne mora biti u frižideru. Ok mu je sobna temperatura (naravno, ako u sobi nije 35 stupnjeva   :Smile:  )

----------


## annabell

Znaci ne treba?
Za Decap. su mi sestre rekle da bas mora u frizider. Pa si mislim, kad su ovakve vrucine... mozda bi i Gonal trebalo u frizider  :? ... za njega mi nista nisu rekli.
Ali ako vi kazete da ne treba, onda necu. Mozda bi i skodilo?
Uh, sad kad sam napokon krenula, bojim se bilo sto pogrijesiti   :Embarassed:  
Hvala vam!

----------


## kik@

annabell ja nazalost mislim drugacije nebi skodilo da gonal drzis u frižideru,velike su vrucine,hladnoca nemože naskoditi

----------


## kjb

Ja sam drzala Gonale u frizideru, cak su mi se malo smocile kutije uz rub frizidera pa su sestre komentirale, no niko mi nije rekao da sam krivo napravila sto sam ih tamo drzala. S obzirom na vrucine, i ako imas mjesta u frizideru, samo ti njih tamo spremi.
Sretno!

----------


## laky

meni je amblanta blizu i kad budem trebala uzimati injekcije ponekad ću otići do sestara a s druge strane kad sam vidjela djecu koja sama sebi daju inzulin upitala sam sebe zar ja nemogu sama sebi dati injekciju.tako da još nisam načisto ali kad mi bude trebalo riješit ću već nesto sa sobom u ovoj glavi  :/

----------


## annabell

Ma stavila sam ih u frizider, pa valjda nece skoditi   :Kiss:  

Usput, gledala sam na YouTube neke filmice o samodavanju Gonala. Detaljno se pokazuje miksanje ampula, a injekciju (cca 1,5 cm) si daje pod kutem 90 stupnjeva. Netko je ovdje napisao da ide pod 45... hm, mozda sam i ja vec zbunjena od sve teorije. Ali zelim se pripremiti prije "prakse" jer, mislim si, kad dođe moj Dan i kad otvorim svoju prvu ampulu i špricu, ne želim više imati pitanja...  :Grin:

----------


## Superman

annabell, teško da se možeš pripremiti na sve prije prakse...
Moje prvo samostalno miksanje Menopura bilo je čista katastrofa (iako mi se sve činilo vrlo jednostavno kad mi je u bolnici pokazala sestra...). Uspjela sam navući vakuum u špricu, pa mi je pola sadržaja šprice ni sama ne znam kako iscurilo, pa mi se onda u špricu navukao zrak, koji se nije dao istisnuti (u šprici 5 mll zraka, 5 mll otopine, a kad probam istiskivati zrak, kroz iglu kaplje...). Na kraju sam u jednom apokaliptičnom trenutku injektirala u sebe i zrak i otopinu, jer si više nisam mogla dozvoliti da gubim sadržaj iz šprice. I sad hodam po svijetu sa zračnim jastučićem u potkožnom tkivu stomaka   :Laughing:  
Nakon ove dogodovštine, kad sam se malo smirila i kad sam uz pomoć mm i dragih prijatelja (nitko nije medicinske struke) izanalizirala što je pošlo po zlu, odlučila sam vježbati....napunila običnu čašu s vodom, uzela špricu i iglu i onda uvlačila vodu u špricu, pa zrak, pa istiskivala zrak, pa namjerno stvorila vakuum u iskorištenim ampulama Menopura....i tako sam se igrala dok nisam shvatila u čemu je kvaka....
Sutradan je već bilo puno bolje, a 5. dan sam tako miksala Menopur, da mi je bilo žao što je stimulacija gotova, jer sam miksala ko prava....
Anyway, puno sreće ti želim sa miksanjem i samodavanjem injekcija!

----------


## annabell

*Superman*, planiram ja prvo sestrama na poduku, bar dan dva   :Yes:  . Ali u pocetku krecem sa Decapeptylom (makar su injekcije pripremljene). Ne znam koji dan ce mi doci M i kad cu poceti sa Gonalom, ali se nadam opet jedan dan kad cu moci prvo sestrama na poduku. Ipak, malo me strah (koji ce to tocno dan biti, hocu li stici, sto ako ne...), pa zato ovdje ispitujem   :Embarassed:   da saznam sto vise u slucaju nuzde. Eto.
Cini mi se da se moze puno nauciti iz dobrih filmica na YouTube-u. Ima li nek od vas link na neki dobar film - sa injekcijama kakve mi dobijemo?
Amerikanci uglavnom snimaju te filmice, a vidim da oni imaju svakakvih razlicitih i lijekova, igli i pristupa... Dakle, bilo bi dobro naci filmic o davanju Gonala i to sa iglama koje mi dobijemo.

----------


## barbi26

> *annabell*, gonal ne mora biti u frižideru. Ok mu je sobna temperatura (naravno, ako u sobi nije 35 stupnjeva   )


gonale treba skladištiti na temperaturi do 25 stupnjeva, a ne 35, tj sada u ovo doba godine trebaju biti u frižideru, ali ne bi se smjele navlažiti kutije jer onda postoji da je vlaga ušla i u tabletu što može štetiti!

----------


## Superman

*annabell*, ja sam se jako razočarala u te filmiće, ja sam istraživala miksanje Menopura (za Gonal na znam), na stranici proizvođača ponuđen je filmić sa korištenjem tzv. "Q-cup"-a (a ja to nemam), da ne spominjem da pakiranje lijeka na internetskoj stranici potpuno drugačije izgleda od onoga što sam ja kupila u ljekarni...  :Mad:  Zaključak: odgovarajućeg filmića za to što je meni trebalo - nema.
A sad mi više i ne treba... brzo sam postala maherica   :Grin:

----------


## rebeca

> annabell, teško da se možeš pripremiti na sve prije prakse...
> Moje prvo samostalno miksanje Menopura bilo je čista katastrofa (iako mi se sve činilo vrlo jednostavno kad mi je u bolnici pokazala sestra...). Uspjela sam navući vakuum u špricu, pa mi je pola sadržaja šprice ni sama ne znam kako iscurilo, pa mi se onda u špricu navukao zrak, koji se nije dao istisnuti (u šprici 5 mll zraka, 5 mll otopine, a kad probam istiskivati zrak, kroz iglu kaplje...). Na kraju sam u jednom apokaliptičnom trenutku injektirala u sebe i zrak i otopinu, jer si više nisam mogla dozvoliti da gubim sadržaj iz šprice. I sad hodam po svijetu sa zračnim jastučićem u potkožnom tkivu stomaka   
> Nakon ove dogodovštine, kad sam se malo smirila i kad sam uz pomoć mm i dragih prijatelja (nitko nije medicinske struke) izanalizirala što je pošlo po zlu, odlučila sam vježbati....napunila običnu čašu s vodom, uzela špricu i iglu i onda uvlačila vodu u špricu, pa zrak, pa istiskivala zrak, pa namjerno stvorila vakuum u iskorištenim ampulama Menopura....i tako sam se igrala dok nisam shvatila u čemu je kvaka....
> Sutradan je već bilo puno bolje, a 5. dan sam tako miksala Menopur, da mi je bilo žao što je stimulacija gotova, jer sam miksala ko prava....
> Anyway, puno sreće ti želim sa miksanjem i samodavanjem injekcija!


Ovo je dobra ideja o vježbanju. Kako si uspjela izbaciti zrak vani, a da nisi istisnula svu tekućinu. Postoji li neka fora?

----------


## regina78

samo lagalo "lupkaj" po sprici dok se svi mjehorici ne maknu

----------


## Superman

Da pojasnim slučaj koji je mene zadesio: tekućina se nalazi u igli, pa slijedi zračni sloj u šprici, pa nakon toga tekućina u šprici. I sad kad se to krene istiskivati, naravno, curi dragocjeni sadržaj iz igle....a da bi se ova situacija prevladala, potrebno je slobodno, namjerno povući još zraka u špricu, tako će se tekućina iz igle spustiti u špricu, nakon toga malo lupkati po šprici, kao što kaže *regina78*, da se sva tekućina "spusti" ispod zraka, i onda ponovno  istiskivati zrak iz šprice, sve dok se sav zrak ne istisne i na vrhu igle se pojavi kapljica.... Eto, to su već male tajne velikih majstora   :Laughing: 
I još nešto: kad otapalo utisnete u ampulu s praškastom komponentom, i kad otopinu povlačite nazad u špricu, kako bi izbjegli povlačenje vakuuma u špricu, kad ste već povukli sav sadržaj, lagano povucite praznu ampulu prema gore (a ne iglu prema dolje), začut će se mali "puf" i na taj način ćete spriječiti uvlačenje vakuuma u špricu.
Sve ovo naučeno je na vlastitim pogreškama, tim je znaje dragocjenije   :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

*regina78*, *Superman*  :Love:   uz vas sve djeluje jednostavno, a vidjet ćemo što će biti kad dođe vrijeme. Ja sam osjetljiva na bol jako.  :/

----------


## regina78

ja stvarno nikad nisam imala tih problema sa spricom, jedino kad koristis kupljene sprice (kod menopura slucaj) onda treba cvrsto drzat spricu nakon ubrizganog sadrzaja, dok je vadis iz bocice, jer je vakum povuce nazad u bocicu, dok kod gonala dobijes puno bolju spricu kojoj se to ne dogadja...
Superman jel ti minjas iglice, za ubrizgavanje sadrzaja veliku, a posli malu za bockanje?

----------


## rebeca

> Superman jel ti minjas iglice, za ubrizgavanje sadrzaja veliku, a posli malu za bockanje


Ovo sam i ja mislila pitati. I s kojim najmanje boli pikanje?

----------


## regina78

s onom malom inzulinskom od 1-1,5cm, dok sadrzaj vadis sa velikom, nedaj boze se s njom ubost  :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

> s onom malom inzulinskom od 1-1,5cm, dok sadrzaj vadis sa velikom, nedaj boze se s njom ubost


  :Laughing:

----------


## Superman

> Superman jel ti minjas iglice, za ubrizgavanje sadrzaja veliku, a posli malu za bockanje?


Pa naravno....velike igle za mixanje (ne znam točan promjer, ali ja sam koristila one sa zelenim ili ružičastim nastavkom), a za pikanje iglica za s.c. uporabu (sivi nastavak). Vjerujem da svi mi kupujemo iste igle u ljekarnama pa vam ove boje mogu pomoći kao orijentir   :Grin:

----------


## annabell

I ta mala (1,5 cm) onda ide pod kutem od 90 stupnjeva, naglim pokretom unutra pa polako istiskivanje?  :?

----------


## k&s

Evo jednog linka za samodavanje Gonala: http://images.google.hr/imgres?imgur...icial%26sa%3DN

----------


## k&s

Ovaj link je meni super i ja sam pomoću njega prvi put sebe bocnula.
Samo hrabro, strašnije izgleda nego što u biti jest.
Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## perkica

Ma Tia je sve to super opisala....
Moj kratki dodatak
- ampule otopine za menopur obavezno lomiti od oznake na "vratu" jer ono tanko staklo kida prste bez problema ako krenete nasuprot zarezanom dijelu. 
- ako slučajno malo i ubacite zraka ništa vam se neće dogoditi.... ali MALO.... da ovom napomenom koga ne ubijem
- Pogodite li kapilaru, ništa strašno osim male modrice... MM je moju komentirao kao vrlo seksi (a možda je u pitanju bila i kraća apstrinencija jer meni igle ubiju volju za seksom) 8) 
- Decapep zna malo zaboliti pri ubadanju.... ja naišla na malo tuplje igle ali ne odustajte... i čekić ako zatreba.... osim lagane tjeskobe veće opasnosti i bolova neće biti (jer ćete biti presretne i ponosne što je poduhvat uspio)
- Moje favorite inekcije su cetrotide jer imaju nadnaravno malu i tanku iglu pa samo kliznu, uz to su spakovane mali alkoholizirani rupčići, igla velika, igla mala i to s navojem pa ne može doći do prekida veze

----------


## k&s

Ovaj link je meni super i ja sam pomoću njega prvi put sebe bocnula.
Samo hrabro, strašnije izgleda nego što u biti jest.
Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Evo ja sam večeras došla doma sa injekcijama. Bila sam kod dr. i rekao mi je da sve držim u frižideru u ladici na dnu frižidera osim flastera. Rekao mi je da bi bilo dobro 30 min. prije pikanja izvaditi iz frižidera. Malo me frka lova, jedva čekam kad ću dati prvu ili drtugu  :Sad:  
 Zanima me kade se obično lijepe ovi flasteri estraderm?

----------


## annabell

*k&s*, pogledala sam jučer link koji šalješ. Stvarno je super. Takav Gonal i mi dobijemo? Jedino mi nije sasvim jasno kako pripremiti otopinu sa dvije ili tri ampule. Pretpostavljam da, kad napravis jednu otopinu, s tom otopinom baratas ispocetka kao s onom pocetnom spricom s otapalom - ponovo sve ispustis u drugu ampulu, pa nazad i tako i treci put ako trebas 3. Jel tako?

----------


## Vali

*annabell*, upravo tako. Do tri praha možeš otapati u jednom otapalu.

----------


## annabell

Evo, javljam vam da sam uspjela! Danas mi je vec 5. dan Decapeptyla. Dva mi je dala sestra, a dva sam si sama!! Ma ruka mi se tresla i bilo mi je jako vruće,  ali imala sam hrabrosti samo zbog citanja vasih iskustava i ohrabrenja. Hvala vam!
Nakon Decapeptyla prelazim na Gonal i cu probati to otapanje. Zasad mi se cini OK, samo da ne navucem previse zraka dok povlacim iz ampule u špricu? 
Ima li kakvih nuspojava od Decapeptyla i Gonala? Kako ste se vi osjećale općenito fizički/psihički te dane?

----------


## tikica_69

I ja sam od sutra samopikalica   :Grin:

----------


## Vali

*annabell*, bravo! Vidiš da nije frka. Ja ti ni od čega nemam nikakvih nuspojava, ni fizičkih ni psihičkih.

*tikica*, sretno s pikanjem!

----------


## annabell

Hvala   :Grin:  
Tikice i ti to možeš, vjeruj mi. Ja sam od onih koje su padale u nesvjest od vađenja krvi i NIKAD nisam gledala iglu koja ulazu i moju žilu ili kožu. A sada... istina, ruke mi se još tresu i malo pecka na kraju ali, to je to!
I pitala sam sestru za te kapilare. Veli da se mi pikamo u tako debelo potkozno tkivo da nema sanse da pogodimo kapilaru tj. da ne treba onako povuci spricu prvo malo van. Ja to ne radim.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam prvi put skoro u nesvjest opala kad sam se sama piknula....a sad mi se vise ni ruke ne tresu    :Grin:  
Sad si to cak i kad sam dezurna na poslu, u wc-u nabrzaka ko narkic zviznem jednu   :Laughing:  
Bitno da je u isto vrijeme......

----------


## rebeca

Boli li igla dok se bodeš  :Crying or Very sad:  Kako mi se bliži dan ja sam sve gora. Pogotovo što u petak trebam početi primati, a u subotu idem na put. Moram sama u subotu se piknuti, nema me tko drugi, rano idemo :?

----------


## annabell

S jednom rukom stisni kožu (šlaufić) i pikni u taj nategnuti dio. Mene sam ulazak igle uglavnom ne boli, ali me negdje na pola istiskivanja (Decapeptyla zasad) počne peći onako ispod kože i takvo peckanje/bol se nastavi još oko minutu nakon vađenja igle, valjda dok se sva tekućina nekako "raziđe" po kožom.
*Rebeca*, meni je bilo najvažnije da mi prvi put da netko educiran (sestra) da zapamtim kakav je osjećaj, ono, kad je sve kako treba, tako da kad si sama dajem, da ne pomislim da sam nešto krivo napravila ako me npr. tako zapeče malo.
Uglavnom, zapamti si da samo trebaš dobro pripremiti iglu (da nema zraka) i biti odlučna kod ubadanja. I da ništa ne možeš napraviti krivo jer dužina igle je tako mala da nigdje ne može krivo otići, dakle nema šanse da pogriješiš.
Sretno!

----------


## rebeca

Iglu ubodem do kraja?

----------


## k&s

Ja sam iglu ubola do kraja i onda je malo povukla unazad. Vodi računa samo da istisneš sav zrak (lupkaš prstima po šprici dok mjehurići zraka ne dođu na vrh i onda istisneš zrak).
Samo hrabro.  :Wink:

----------


## ici

da vas ne boli nakon injekcije potrebno je sa vaticom pritisnuti taj dio gdje ste bole i naravno brzo izvaditi iglu van i nema problema kasnije.
Nastojte svaki put ubosti na drgo mjesto da ne dodje do hematoma a ako ih bude stavite alkoholni oblog.

----------


## rebeca

*k&s*,*ici*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## annabell

Ja iglu ubodem do kraja. To je ionako cca 1 cm i to pod 45 stupnjeva, pa nije nesto preduboko. A vidjela sam da i sestra tako radi (trazila sam sestru da me pika  u trbuh prva dva dana tako da tocno vidim kako radi   :Grin:  ). Kasnije stisnem s vaticom ali ipak malo trmi ili pecka taj dio kože još možda minutu. Poslije toga - kao da nista nije bilo!

----------


## regina78

rebeca stvarno te nema sta bit strah, vidis da smo sve to prosle i ostale zive  :Kiss: 
najbolje ti je da te sestra odma vodi kroz proceduru posto nemas vrimena tj odma da si sama das pikicu ispred nje po njenim uputama, ja sam prvi dan dosla da me nauci kako to radit a vec sljedeci sam tila sama ispred nje
ja jedino neznam zasto pricate o povlacenju natrag nakon pikanja jer ja to nikad ne radim, ni sestra kad mi pokazivala nije to napravila, niti je igla bila do kraja, ipak malo viri...
p.s. kod mene su sa sivim vrhom malo vece iglica cca 1,5cm (te dobila sa cetrotidama) a sa rozim od 1cm tako da sam ja koristila te najmanje (dobila sa gonalom i kupila kad koristila menopur)

----------


## tikica_69

Evo, ja danas krenula sa pikanjem (Suprefact), to mi je stvarno vec postao macji kasalj   :Grin:  
Zato cure, samo hrabro.....ja sam u nesvijest padala od pomisli na iglu   :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

Evo kupila sam šprice za menopur. Kupila sam ih samo 10, ako sam dobre kupila da kupim još 10. Nisam baš bila sigurna, kao ni žena u ljekarnoj. Ovako izgledaju: 
1 ml U-100 INSULIN
12,7mm (Tako piše)
A izgledaju tanke, uske formirana šprica na njima mala skroz, sa narančastim čepom. Jesam li dobre kupila?
I koje je najbolje kupiti za miksanje?

----------


## regina78

mislim da si dobre kupila... sretno  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, pitanjce...pise mi u povijesti bolesti da sada nakon 14 dana uzimanja kontraceptiva slijedi 10 dana uzimanja Suprefact ampula i onda folikulimetrija. Da li idem na folikulimetriju 10. dan na Suprefactu ili 11. ujutro

TNX na odgovorima   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

*regina78*  :Love:   :Kiss:  . Nadam se da ću uspjeti, mene inače sve brine, a zamisli tek kako me ovo brine  :Sad:  . Ja se inače moram malo trznuti inače bi mogla lako poluditi, toliko sam postala osjetljiva, da me sve zabrine, nasekira... U stanju sam misliti o tome danima, jesam-nisam dobro učinila... :? A postupak preda mnom, umijesto da sve okolo  zanemarim, i mislim na   :Saint:  , a ja mislim o glupostima. Malo sam se izjadala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## annabell

Tikice na žalost ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje. Nadam se da će se javiti netko ko zna.
Rebeca, mislim da svatko ponekad ima taj osjećaj i strah. Već samim time što si sama zaključila da je zabrinutost suvišna jer te čekaju još veći pothvati, napreduješ. Čini mi se da se svi čeličimo kroz ova iskustva (pogotovo kroz pikanje   :Wink:  )

Ja sam trenutno u fazi određivanja famoznog prvog dana ciklusa. Muči me spotting (=smeđi iscjedak, ne baš točkast) kojeg uvijek imam 2 dana prije M i nikad nisam sigurna treba li ga zanemariti ili ubrojiti u M. To ni ne bi bilo toliko bitno da ovaj put ne moram početi s Gonalima točno 2dc, i sad ne znam što učiniti - brojiti od prvog dana spottinga ili prvog dana "crvene" M. Uh, ne bih htjela s pikanjem pogriješiti...
Dali netko ima sličan problem?

----------


## perkica

Prvi dan računaš tek kada stvarno krene krv

----------


## andrejaaa

annabell meni je dr kad sam ga pitala rekao da prvi dan M brojim onda kad počne ići krv
rebeca opusti se koliko god možeš, jer jednom će se sve posložiti kako treba i biti će sve u redu, vidjet ćeš   :Kiss:  i neka ti ovaj postupak donese tvoju sreću.

----------


## annabell

Hvala cure. I ja sam već više puta pročitaja taj savjet i sama sebi na FeFe-u to bilježim kao spotting a on mi počinje novi ciklus samo kad upišem da je M, dakle- tek prava krv je početak. Samo sam se nekako htjela uvjeriti još jednom jer... eto, ne želim sad napraviti ništa krivo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Sutra onda krecem s Gonalima!! :D 
Uh, to će biti dvije pikice odjednom.
Kako je vama bilo koje ste si morale dati dvije? Ja racunam prvo jedna pa odmoh 15-20 minuta pa druga. Ima li veze jel prvo Gonal ili Decapeptyl? Uh, možda su glupa pitanja al sigurna sam da je već entko o tome razmišljao...  :Grin:  
Pusa svima   :Love:

----------


## annabell

"odmoh"= "odmor"  :Embarassed:

----------


## Vali

*annabell*, ti bi se odmarala?   :Rolling Eyes:   Nema odmora! Svejedno je kojim redoslijedom. Ja bih si najprije puknula decapeptyl, a nakon njega odmah gonal, čim ga pripremim. Gonal ne pecka, bit će super.  :Kiss:

----------


## k&s

Gonal i Decapeptyl daju se istodobno, jedan za drugim, nije važno kojim redoslijedom!
Ma vidi ti nje, ona bi odmarala!   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Ja se počinjem pikati ujutro, toliko me frka da ne mogu spavati.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   Ja bi najradije injekcije odmah sama sebi davala, jer ako odem u ambulantu jednom, mislim da mi nema povratka. Neću se usuditi nakon toga sama. Imam osjećaj da to boli ko sam vrag, to bockanje. Pomažite, jeli iglu treba polako ugurati ili brzinski, kako manje boli i jeli svu tzekućinu istisnemo?

----------


## perkica

Meni se pokazalo sve jedno kojom brzinom izvodim operaciju. Sada već to brzinski izvodim da se prije riješim inekcije.... ionako ne možeš to izvesti prebrzo.... a tekučinu , naravno da istisneš do kraja

----------


## annabell

Ma daajte cure, nije valjda da ne može jedna pikica 15 min nakon druge   :Rolling Eyes:  . ja sam s Decapeptylom skužila da mi par minuta nakon pikanja sve onako pecka i trmi ispod kože i onda prestane, kao da ništa nije bilo   :Grin:  . E, tada bi si dala slijedeću. Ma sigurno ne moraju istovremeno... šalite se?
*Rebeca*, svatko zna najbolje za sebe, ali meni je bilo super to što sam otišla prvo sestri da mi da prve dvije injekcije zato da nekako skužim osjećaj (onaj u trbuhu), tako da kasnije mogu sama priodatai tome "osjećaj u ruci (koja drži špricu)" i odraditi sve sama. Kad te jednom pikne ona, znaš kako je, pa ti je onda lakše kad se pikneš sama  biti sigurna da je to to. Ne znam, meni je to bila neka mjera sigurnosti.
Nemoj se bojati. Možeš ti to. Sutra nam se pohvali   :Kiss:  !
Što se tiče guranja igle, na uputsvu od Gonala sam pročitala da se daje tzv. "pikado pokretom", ali ja sam primjetila da mi je koža nekeko tvđa pa moram ipak malo sporije ali čvrsto gurnuti. Ubadanje me najmanje boli. Istiskuj sporo. Mene počne peckati negdje na sredini istiskivanja, ali onda još malo pa gotovo.

----------


## rebeca

Obavljeno upravo sad. Ruken su mi se tresle, ali sam to napravila. Ugurala šričicu, pustila špekec i lagano istisnula. Malo peče, baš oko sredine, ali nije to tako štrašno. Baš sam ponosna na sebe :D  :D  :D 
Cure  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

rebeca :D :D vidis da nije tako strasno, jos 2 puta i bit ces profesionalka... kao da cujem sebe  :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Upravo tako, prvi put je najgore. Još me samo zanima treba li iz ovih Decapeptyla izvući zrak?Ja sam to malo u strahu zaboravila, a nisam niti promjetila da je u ovoj injekciji bilo.

----------


## regina78

Decapeptyla nikad nisam primala, al sigurno da treba... ma nema straha ako je malo zraka u pitanju, ja sam u zadnje vrime tu i tamo zboravila istisnit zrak kod gonala  :Embarassed:  uzas, al nije mi nista  :Wink:

----------


## rebeca

Stvara li Decapeptyl mučnine, slabosti... da se znam se pripremiti

----------


## Lambi

*boc, boc,iglicama* me diraj ga rućicama ,booode ,booode jeeeež,biće suza bjeeež... 

 ovo je pjesmica koju pjeva moj nećak(najveća ujnina ljubav)pa me prve rijeći pjesmice asociraju na moje stanje sada
igle se bojim ko vraga ,tako da mi je vađenje krvi noćna mora(pozli mi svaki puta)znam da ništa ne boli ,ali pošto je sve to u glavi , ispadne veliki problem
od silnih bockanja ,pobjeđujem strah i sve sam hrabrija ,pa tako danas istisnula prvi menopur u tanaćki moj špekec  :Grin:  ,i stajala na balkonu da malo uhvatim svježeg zraka kako mi je bilo loše
bitno da sam probila led

guranje igle izvodim polako pod kutem od 45,tako da kad iglu pomaknem vidi se pod kožom svom dužinom,nije bolno(tako pokazala sestra u bolnici)istiskujem polagano i ništa ne peće(45sec.,)

rebeca  :Love:  ,vidiš da mi to možemo

----------


## kikic

Ja ću samo zavibrati za puno hrabrosti za cure koje se same bockaju.
Ja sam se u ovom mom 3. bingo postupku također sama, joj kad se sjetim prvi dan, tresle su mi se i noge i ruke, znoj se slijevao ali je zato svaki sljedeći put bio sve bolji i bolji i tako sam se ponosila sobon što ja to mogu. Cure, samo naprijed, Rebecca go,go!

----------


## rebeca

*Lambi*  :Love:  , mi nismo niti svijesne koliko smo hrabre. Ovo sada malo ja nas ohrabrujem  :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

*kikic*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

> *Lambi*  , mi nismo niti svijesne koliko smo hrabre. Ovo sada malo ja nas ohrabrujem


dr.opće prakse se križala kada sam rekla da ću se sama pikati  :Smile:  
nisam ni ja mislila da ću ikada to morati i moći napraviti,ali za   :Saint:   sve

kikić  :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Opet pomoć. Evo sad se oblačim za posam,bez veze pogledam trbuh u ogledalu, kad ono oko mjesta gje sam se piknula, blijedi oblačić kao da je tekućina ostala ispod kože, treba li me to brinuti, i jeli kod vas tako :?

----------


## Lambi

kod mene nije,ali upoćetku je dok ne otiđe,nemoj se brinuti nisi ništa loše napravila ,pod kožu si istisla jer tako ,sve će biti ok  :Love:  
ugodan radni dan

----------


## ici

> Opet pomoć. Evo sad se oblačim za posam,bez veze pogledam trbuh u ogledalu, kad ono oko mjesta gje sam se piknula, blijedi oblačić kao da je tekućina ostala ispod kože, treba li me to brinuti, i jeli kod vas tako :?


Apsorbirat će se to ne brini

----------


## rebeca

*ici*  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  , tako sam se bila zabrinula, da sam nešto pogrešno napravila

----------


## annabell

Bravo Rebeca!!
Eto vidis da smo sve jaako hrabre   :Kiss:  
Ja sam isto od padalica u nesvjest od vađenja krvi i sama se sebi čudim   :Grin:  .
Što se tiče Decapeptyla, ja nemam nikakve nuspojave.
Zrak bi trebalo (ako ga ima) izvući iz svih igli pa tako i Decapeptyla. Ako ne možeš kuckanjem dobiti mjehurić gore da ga istisneš, uvuci sama malo zraka pa "spoji" sa problematičnim mjehurićem i onda istisni polako sav tak zrak dok se ne pojavi kapljica na vrhu igle...  :Kiss:  

Ma bravo još jednom za sve pikalice!!! :D

----------


## kikic

> Opet pomoć. Evo sad se oblačim za posam,bez veze pogledam trbuh u ogledalu, kad ono oko mjesta gje sam se piknula, blijedi oblačić kao da je tekućina ostala ispod kože, treba li me to brinuti, i jeli kod vas tako :?


Ovo se i meni dogodilo jednom, dvaput. Meni se činilo da sam preplitko ubola, ali to prođe, ne brini

----------


## rebeca

Ja sam špricu skroz uvukla, lagano istisnula tekućinu. Polako mi prolazi još se vidi mali oblačić. Upravo tako kao da nisam dovoljno duboko ugurala, a u biti jesam.   :?  :?  :?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja sam danas dobila protokol od dr-a! Na početku sam svega ovoga pa me zanima: piše mi da od 3-7 dc započinjem sa Gonalima - 2 ampule!  Jel bi to značilo DVA puta dnevno se bockati u određeno vrijeme ili pomiješati te 2 ampule pa odjednom..ili....sorry ali sam zbunjola total...čitam vas i ne vidim...  :Embarassed:

----------


## rebeca

*zelimo_bebu*nisam još stigla do toga pa ne znam, ali javit će se netko već. Ja sam  uspijela sebe pikati samo zahvaljujući curama  :Kiss:  . Onaj oblačić od jučer je nestao, ali kao da je mala lagana oteklina ostala, taj dio je pocrvenio, možda kako sam jutros stisnula špekec, da se ponovno piknem :?

----------


## ninatz

zelimo bebu, 2 ampule znaci smuckati ih i staviti u jednu spricu i samo jednom se bocnuti, ako nisu u pitanju unaprijed pripremljene sprice.

----------


## ici

> *zelimo_bebu*nisam još stigla do toga pa ne znam, ali javit će se netko već. Ja sam  uspijela sebe pikati samo zahvaljujući curama  . Onaj oblačić od jučer je nestao, ali kao da je mala lagana oteklina ostala, taj dio je pocrvenio, možda kako sam jutros stisnula špekec, da se ponovno piknem :?


Nemoj bost uvik u isto misto ili malo gori ili malo doli a i stavi alkoh.oblog da se povuče što prije

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Suuuper cure hvala vam....  :Kiss:  ...kad dođe do bockanja javim se ja vama...

----------


## annabell

Zelimo_bebu, dobro ti je rekla ninatz. Dvije se ampule smućkaju u jednu injekciju i  jednom se pikaš. Pogledaj malo gore na ovoj temi, ima jedan super link sa filmicem o davanju Gonala, meni je to pomoglo.

I samo da vam se pohvalim, nakon nekoliko dana Decapeptyla, ja sam svoj prvi Gonal moraka smućkati (3 ampule) i dati si - u autu!!  :shock: 
Zapeli smo u nekoj veelikoj prometnoj guzvi i - izveli to "partizanski". 
Na kraju, sve je bilo OK. Dobro, ekipa nas je iz ostalih auta mozda malo cudno gledala dok smo istiskivali zrak iz igle   :Laughing:  ... bas mo si mislili kako bi bilo da nas je policija tako nasla....  :Laughing:  

Uglavnom, jos malo pa gotovo.
Pitanje za cure koje su primale Decapeptyl - njega se prima sve do dobivanja štoperice, jel tako? Ja sam dobila 15 injekcija Dec. sto znaci da imam jos samo jednu nakon prve folikulometrije (8dc). Naravno pocela sam 21 d prethodnog ciklusa. Sto mislite, hoce li mi u bolnici dati jos Decap. ili je moguce da negdje 9 dc idem odmah na Ovitrelle?

I jos nesto, osjecate li vi od Gonala malu... kao nadutost, tvrdi trbuh?

----------


## Tia

> Pitanje za cure koje su primale Decapeptyl - njega se prima sve do dobivanja štoperice, jel tako?


kod mene dva puta tako, zadnji decapeptyl isti dan kad i štoperica




> Ja sam dobila 15 injekcija Dec. sto znaci da imam jos samo jednu nakon prve folikulometrije (8dc). Naravno pocela sam 21 d prethodnog ciklusa. Sto mislite, hoce li mi u bolnici dati jos Decap.


U Rijeci je prije bilo tako, kad kreneš na folikulometrije dobivala sam inekcije do sljedeće folikulometrije i tako dok ne kažu dosta




> ili je moguce da negdje 9 dc idem odmah na Ovitrelle?


U mom zadnjem bingo postupku štopericu sam dobila baš 9 dc




> I jos nesto, osjecate li vi od Gonala malu... kao nadutost, tvrdi trbuh?


mislim da je to normalna nuspojava svih lijekova za stimulaciju. Osobno sam koristila Menopur i ja sam osjećala samo lijevi jajnik.

----------


## Tia

annabell i mi smo imali partizansko davanja inekcija i to u WC-u kafića. Srećom nitko nije naletio

----------


## laky

OT
Ja mislim da za vrijeme racije i nađem neku curu s iglom u kaficu da bih prvo pomislila da je u pitanju stimulacija MPO nego neka narkomanka...dobro bi proslo da joj neponudim i pomoć da joj ja dam injekciju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ne nisam opterećena postupkom   :Embarassed:

----------


## annabell

Hvala Tia na informacijama.
Znaci ipak ti daju jos Decapeptyla. Super. Vec me bilo strah da ga nemam dosta.
Kad smo kod nuspojava, danas, peti dan na Gonalima imam neki prilicno obilan _eggwhite_ iscjedak (skupa sa malim spottingom, još od M). Naravno takav obično imam za vrijeme ovulacije, pa me zanima dali znate -dali to može nešto značiti?

Bravo za pikalice u WC-u i drugim čudnim mjestima  :D 
Daj Bože da svi ovi pikani trbušići što prije narastu veeeliki....  :Love:

----------


## rebeca

Evo i mene, danas sam 6 d. inj.Decapeptiyla. Već sam se uhodala kao prava, med. sestra. Ja imam osjećaj da mi je nadut stomak i od njega, i veliki umor osjećam, ikao ne znam može li biti dec. uzrok :?  
Kada ste išli prvi put na utz. kod primanja decapeptyla?



> kod mene dva puta tako, zadnji decapeptyl isti dan kad i štoperica


A joj, nisam znala da se tako dugo pika, ja sam mislila do menopura i gotovo. Bit će pikanja  :Wink:

----------


## annabell

Ne *Rebeca*, Decapeptyl ide sve dok ne dobijes stopericu. Dakle minimalno 15-ak dana pikanja. Ali da te utjesim, ako si se navikla na njega onda ce ti Gonal (a ako imas Menopur, mislim da je isto :? ) biti jos laksi za primanje. Naime, od Gonala (iz mojeg iskustva) je iglica manja i ne pecka kad utiskuješ. Mene npr. Decap. malo pecka, pa mi je Gonal super (jedino miksanje  :/ ).
Ja sam sad skoro gotova sa svim (idem sutra na prvi UZV) i osjecam se dosta naduto. A i manje imam energije zadnjih dana, ne znam vise dal od jednih ili drugih injekcija ili tek tako... 

I jos jedno pitanje za sve cure koje su primale vise od jedne ampule Gonala (ne znam mozda je s Menopurima isto, al nisam probala):
ako miksamo vise ampula ostaje nam jako puno viskova -- igli i injekcija koje bi se :/ ... mozda, mogle iskoristiti. Naime, znam da se neki preparati kupuju samo u ampulama pa curama trebaju igle i šprice.
Ako kome može poslužiti ja bih svoje neiskorištene poklonila!
Što mislite?

----------


## rebeca

e Rebeca, Decapeptyl ide sve dok ne dobijes stopericu. Dakle minimalno 15-ak dana pikanja. Ali da te utjesim, ako si se navikla na njega onda ce ti Gonal (a ako imas Menopur, mislim da je isto Confused ) biti jos laksi za primanje. Naime, od Gonala (iz mojeg iskustva) je iglica manja i ne pecka kad utiskuješ. Mene npr. Decap. malo pecka, pa mi je Gonal super (jedino miksanje Undecided ).
Ja sam sad skoro gotova sa svim (idem sutra na prvi UZV) i osjecam se dosta naduto. A i manje imam energije zadnjih dana, ne znam vise dal od jednih ili drugih injekcija ili tek tako... 
 Ja sam jako naduta i umorna, a tek 6 dana se pikam :? Ja sam kupila skroz male inzulinske šprice za menopur, probala sam s njima kako to ide, usisavanje tekućine (vodu). Čini mi se da će to teško ići sa ovako tankim šricama, usisam više zraka nego vode :?

----------


## rebeca

Mala greška ovo podvučeno gore je trebalo biti cititano, pobjegao prst



> Ne Rebeca, Decapeptyl ide sve dok ne dobijes stopericu. Dakle minimalno 15-ak dana pikanja. Ali da te utjesim, ako si se navikla na njega onda ce ti Gonal (a ako imas Menopur, mislim da je isto Confused ) biti jos laksi za primanje. Naime, od Gonala (iz mojeg iskustva) je iglica manja i ne pecka kad utiskuješ. Mene npr. Decap. malo pecka, pa mi je Gonal super (jedino miksanje Undecided ).
> Ja sam sad skoro gotova sa svim (idem sutra na prvi UZV) i osjecam se dosta naduto. A i manje imam energije zadnjih dana, ne znam vise dal od jednih ili drugih injekcija ili tek tako...

----------


## regina78

rebeca trebas sa velikom iglicom usisat sadrzaj a onda prominit malu inzulinsku za bocnit se  :Love:

----------


## rebeca

*regina78*, ja sam pretpostavila da je tako, ali sam onda kupila pogrešne šprice jer kod ovih što sam ja kupila ne može se mijenjati šprica. Sve je u kompletu . Na njima piše da su inzulinske, ali se igla ne može skinuti, na igli je narančasti čep :?

----------


## regina78

neznam, al ja kad sam kupovala, odvojeno sam kupila spricu i iglice, komplet velikih i tih malih inzulinskih

----------


## rebeca

Kolike se šprice kupila?

----------


## regina78

sprice su standardne, oko 10cm, one skroz "staromodne", obicne

----------


## tikica_69

Eto, ja nakon 10 dana 0,5 Suprefacta, narednih 6 dana idem na 0,2 ml Suprefacta i po 4 gonala dnevno u tih 6 dana. Dajte mi samo potvrdite da je najbolje 4 gonala otopiti u dve otopine i sve u jednu spricu i tak se piknuti?! To mi je nekako najlogicnije i najjednostavnije

----------


## regina78

ja znam da na uputama pise do 3 u jednu otopinu sta znaci da si u pravu, al neznam jel sve stane u jednu spricu :? valjda stane  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Zviznula sam ja po dve u jednu otopinu i sve 5   :Grin:

----------


## rebeca

Bila sam na prvom uz. Dr. kaže još je debela sluznica i da trebam doći idući petak na pregled da vidimo kad krećemo sa menopurima. Ali meni jutros stigla menga, što znači u petak će biti 6.dan menge. Jeli mi kasno da tada tek dođem, i kad ste vi počele primati menopur, koji d.c. :?

----------


## regina78

od 2 ili 3 dc! nazovi ga i reci mu da si dobila M!

----------


## rebeca

Nikako ne mogu dobiti dr. nedostupan je kad god nazovem. Sutra mi je 3 dc. Jeli itko počeo sa menopurima 7 ili 8 dc.? Meni se to čini dosta kasno. Tako sam primala gonale sa klomifenom. Ali prvo bi išao klomifen od 3-8 dc. zatim gonal. :?

----------


## regina78

ja ti stvarno neznam odg na to pitanje, trebala si na odbrojavanje pitat :/

----------


## rebeca

regina, zvala sam i pitala dr. rekao je da je sve ok, neka dođem u petak neće biti kasno.  :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Kad se počinju lijepiti flasteri Estraderm, to nikako da skužim?

----------


## annabell

Uh, ni ja nemam pojma o tim flasterima.
Pise li ti nesto u protokolu, ili na "uputama" u kutiji flastera?

Inace, vec sam jednom spomenula ali jos bih ovdje jednom ponovila, znate li mozda treba li kome onih gotovih (napunjenih samo s otopinom) 1ml šprica i rozih i crvenih igli? Ja toga imam oko 10-15 "kompleta", sve netaknuto,neotvoreno, iz kutija Gonala (trosila samo ampule) i rado bih poklonila ako neka od vas kupuje taj pribor.
Samo se javite ako nekom treba!
 :Love:

----------


## k&s

> Kad se počinju lijepiti flasteri Estraderm, to nikako da skužim?


Ja sam ih ljepila od punkcije, svaka 4 dana novi, jedno pakiranje.

----------


## rebeca

Može li mala pomoć, molim vas. Sad sam si dala injekciju ovitrelle, onako kako mi je rekla sestra, da injekciju samo dobro ukosim i da se piknem. Tako sam i napravila. Rekla mi je da će malo peći, a i prije bi me peklo, samo što sam prije primala u rame. Ali sad me nije ništa peklo, apsolutno ništa. I sam me je frka jesam li je dobro dala sebi, jesam li mogla nešto pogriješila, jeli šprica mogla otići u krivim smjeru? :?  :?  :? 
Molim vas komentar vaš, više sam umorna od svega, nakon toliko menopura, najbolje da sam sad falila sa ovitrellom :? 
Više me pekao decapeptyl i menopur

----------


## Superman

*rebeca*, draga, mislim da nisi ništa falila. Ja sam si davala Ovitrelle s.c. u stomak i nikad me nije peklo. Opusti se, bit će OK!   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

*Superman*  :Love:  , tako sam se uplašila, čak sam pomislila da se nije pokvarila, jer mi je bilo kao da vodu uštrcavam :? . Kažem ti prije sam je primala u rame, joj to je jeko bolilo, baš peklo. Ali ovo sada je neusporedivo, samo sam osjetila ubod drugo niša :?

----------


## Superman

Eto razloga više za samodavanje injekcija! Ja sam si do sada davala Ovitrelle i Menopur. U stomak, s.c. Ništa me nije peklo.
Ali, tvoje pikanje je završeno  :Smile:  ....sad lijepo na punkciju, pa dobar tulum u labu, pa dvije crtice na testu, pa jedna lijepa troznamenkasta beta....jel dogovoreno?

----------


## rebeca

OK, hvala ti  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Rebeca, da te i ja umirim .... ja sam do sada primala sc gonale, merionale, menopure, ovitrelle i fragmin i im choragon i NIJEDNA od navedenih inekcija mene nije ni zapekla ... pa čak ni fragmin na koji se cure žale da ih jako peče, a ja ga niti ne osjetim, kao da vodu uštrcavam...

----------


## rebeca

*rikikiki*  :Love:   :Kiss:  , malo sam se primirila, zahvaljujujući vama. Mislim da nisam imala šta fulati, nakon toliko injekcija koje sam sama sebi dala, i opet mi je sestra dala upute, tako da zbilja mislim da nisam imala gdje pogiješiti. Zbilja je lijepo kad imaš s nekim podijeliti ovakve stvari  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## annabell

*rebeca*, nema šanse da si nešto krivo napravila.A to što te ne peče, pa to je zato jer- nakon toliko  injekcija si postala pravi majstor, prije svega u pikanju, ali imuna na bilo kakve minijaturne neugodne osjećaje peckanja...
Uglavnom, to je to! Sad navijamo za uspješnu punkciju!

----------


## rebeca

*annabell*  :Love:  , da samo još da to prođe

----------


## ici

Evo još malo da se smiriš, u rame te bolilo zato jer u ramenu ima više mišićnog tkiva pa te peklo radi toga pogotovo ako si dala I.M a kad se daje u stomak onda manje boli jer se daje u "salo"  :Embarassed:   pa manje boli!!!!Zato nisi ni osjetila

----------


## Lambi

mene ništa nije peklo mi menopur,ovitrelle,choragon,sve davala sama,imam 55 kg pa si možete misliti koliko imam špekeca  :Embarassed:  ( niti u rame,kad me prvi puta piknula sestra da mi pokaže)
ovitrelle ,stvarno imaš osjećaj kao da uštrcavaš vodicu

----------


## alec

*Lambi* - blago tebi. mene sve peče ko ludo   :Sad:  . i ovitrelle i gonal. sve se bojim kako ću na jesen proći sa menopurima i suprefactom  :/ .

----------


## regina78

tajna peckanja, bar kod mene je u uzasno sporom ubrizgavanju inekcije, tada nista ne pece  :Smile:

----------


## alec

*regina* - znam za tu tajnu sporog ubrizgavanja i donekle pomaže. eh sad, da se još odvažim za pikanje u trbuh  :/ . do sada sam prakticirala u rame i bedro.

----------


## regina78

ja uvijek u trbuh i cool mi, skroz ponosljivo

----------


## rebeca

Kod mene je sve dobro ispalo, dobro sam dala ovitrelle. I sestra mi je rekla da me nije peklo iz razloga što sam dala u salo. Punkcija je uspješno prošla, kao što sam napisala na odbrojavanju.
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## tonili

Sad sam na you tubeu pogledala filmiće samodavanja injekcija i, da oprostite, usrala sam se od straha! :shock:  :shock: 
Kaj se ta igla fakat mora zabit do kraja?
Užasno me je strah, a još ni neznam koju terapiju ću dobit - u srijedu dobivam protokol. Plačem od izbezumljenosti  :Crying or Very sad:  
Jer postoji nešt samo u obliku tableta? Oprostite, već ste mi pisale da nije strašno, al sad kad sam to vidla...
Mislim da ja to ne mogu.  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Prejadna sam. Bila sam jako optimistična, al sad me valjda opalilo po glavi

----------


## rebeca

Ženo to je mal tanka iglica od 1,5 cm, to niti vidiš niti osjetiš. Ja ti nebi lagala, vjeruj mi jako se bojim bola, i tako sam se osjećala. Kad je došao dan za data injekciju, ja sam to napravila stvarno da nisam osjetila. Kad dobiješ terapiju javi pa ćemo u detalje sve razložiti

----------


## amly

*tonili* mogu te razumit, jer sam prije 15 dana bila u istoj situaciji kao i ti. Nisam mogla spavati stalno sam mislila kako cu ja to, pa ja to necu moc, a onda sam se malo bolje promislila i sam sebe pitala:
zasto ti mislis da si nesto bolja ili posebnija nego neke druge cure s foruma, zasto bi ti bila toga postedzene????????......i na kraju sam sama sebi zapovijedila da  cu to odraditi junacki i mogu ti reci da se nisam pono razmisljala bocnila sam je, ubrizgala i mojoj sreci nije bilo kraja.   :Laughing:  Ako sve mi to mozemo, mozes onda i ti, moras tako razmisljat i vidjet ces da je to stvarno NISTA!!! U petak sam bila u klinic i vadili su mi krv, umirala sam od straha, da mi je na kraju glavni doktor vadio krv koju sam paniku napravila, samo tako da znas da ti ovo nepise neka hrabrica, vec kukavica. Ja vijerujem u tebe i znam da ces uspijet!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## amly

cure ja moram samo dodat, da mi je sve to nepoznato o tom peckanju.
Na forumu ste pisale da gonal pecka, ali ja ga stvarni ne osijetim( koristim gonal u penu).
Na pocetku mi je to sa ubrizgavanjem dugo trajalo, a sadu ga ubrizgam brzo i isto me ne pecka.

----------


## amly

evo imam jedno pitanjce. Pocela sam sa decapeptilom i sada sam vec 4 dan na gonalu, 9 mi je dan ciklusa, ali imam jos uvijek malo krvarenje. Jeste li imale ist tako iskustvo, moze li to biti od bockanja??? :?

----------


## rebeca

Jesam ja.Dr. je rekao da je to normalno i da će pomalo nestati

----------


## amly

rebeca i mislila sam da bi to trebalo bit "ok" radi pustih hormona. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu

----------


## Ameli

ja sam isto imala duže krvarenje kada sam uzimala decapeptil, čak sam na 1. folikulometriju (7. dc) išla dok sam još krvarila i pitala dr. da li je to normalno a on je rekao da je. zato se ne brini sve je ok i samo da ti još poželim puuuno sreće.

----------


## amly

Ameli hvala trebat ce mi  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

I ja sam malo duže krvarila nakon uzimanja dec. ciklus mi je bio 9 dana i dr. je rekao da je to ok, da se ne brinem.
Sretno draga.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

*amly* hvala ti na riječima potpore. Jučer mi je fakat bio loš dan -gledanje procesa pikanja me još dodatno uznemirilo. Naravno da i ja ne mislim da sam nešto bolja ili posebnija od svih vas, na kraju krajeva da vas svih skupa nema neznam kak bi se ponjela sa svime što me čeka!  :Love:  
Kao što kažu: Svaki početak je težak  :Razz:  
Svima na početku, sredini i kraju...  :Kiss:

----------


## amly

tonili ja sam jedva cekala da pocnem se bockati samo da to prode. sada se bojim punkcije, pa se opet tjesim nakon punkcije nema vise bockanja.......uh uvijek neki strahovi.......ali kada dode bebac sve se zaboravi

----------


## rebeca

Mene je malčice bolila punkcija, jer je tražio 2 folik., pa sam malo osjetila. Ali to je sve tako kratko svega 2-3 min. Tako da to nije nikakva bol, vjerujte prekratko da bi bila neka bol, i što je najbitnije trenutna je, tako da se da izdržati  :Love:

----------


## amly

evo ja imam jos jedno pitanje. trenutno sam na dec. i gonalu, a danas mi je 11 dc. malo oko jajnika osijecam pritisak i leda me malo bole jel´i to normalno??? :?

----------


## ici

ne brini sve to spada pod normalno  :Kiss:

----------


## tonili

Sigurno već i vrapci na drveću znaju, al za slučaj da koja od vas nije čula....jučer sam postala samopikalica!!!!! Da, da, da, sama samcijata sam se opalila suprefactom! :D  :D  :D 
Bogu hvala na špekiću - niš me nije boljelo!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Drage curke hvala vam na savjetima i podršci - da nije bilo vas, ne bih ni znala da to mogu sama, a kamoli skupila hrabrost da fakat ideju sprovedem u djelo!
E sad imam pitanje za vas koje ste koristile supresiju u ampulama od 5,5, pa si svakodnevno vadile količinu koja vam je bila propisana:
Ja koristim suprefact i svaki dan si moram izvadit 0,5 - sad me zanima postoji li mogućnost da ostatak lijeka ishlapi iz ampulice? Mislim, iako je rupica koju napraviš iglom jaaako mala, ampula stoji tak "probušena" i otvorena 11 dana.   :?  Jeste je nekak zatvarale, ljepile gore čep il kaj? Prvi mi je put, pa me svašta brine...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jel mi netko može reci za Choragon...imam ampulu sa otopinom i 1 sa "tableticom"! Obje su ampule kojima se mora otkinuti vrh....znači prvo navučem sa špricom tekućinu, pa otkinem vrh sa ampule sa tabletom i istisnem tekućinu u nju???? I sve opet van??? I jeste si same davale Choragon jer mora ići u guzu sa onom igletinom ...??

----------


## alec

*zelimo bebu* - Choragon ide u guzu pa ne znam kako ćeš izveti samopikanje  :/ . a da odeš u dom zdravlja ili hitnu?

----------


## Dodirko

*zelimo_bebu*  mješanje ide upravo tako kako si napisala... ali u guzu sama....   :/

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma znam...nisam ni mislila sama a ni MM ...on bi umro da mora s tolikom iglom   :Laughing:  ...samo se nadam da mi neće dr reći neko ludo vrijeme za štopericu pa da ne mogu kod svoje frendice med. sestre...tipa 4 ujutro...jel imao tko takvih situacija, da štoperica ide u neko doba noći???

----------


## uporna

*zelimo bebu* postupak si dobro opisala ali on ide intramuskularno pa piknut samu sebe je teško izvodivo. Bolje odi negdje na hitnu ili ako ti muž ne pada u nesvjest nek te on pikne u gornji desni kvadrat desne polutke guze.

----------


## fritulica1

Može li netko MM-u dati detaljne upute kako se daje *štoperica*? 

Koji nagib igle, koliko duboko ići, gurati iglu brzo ili polako... :? 

(MM je naime već to radio, ali nam uvijek kad izvadimo iglu izađe i dio sadržaja, a zadnji put je bilo dosta krvi.  :/ )
A na hitnu mi se ne da, baš bi htjela da to MM fino savlada...  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

> Može li netko MM-u dati detaljne upute kako se daje *štoperica*? 
> 
> Koji nagib igle, koliko duboko ići, gurati iglu brzo ili polako... :? 
> 
> (MM je naime već to radio, ali nam uvijek kad izvadimo iglu izađe i dio sadržaja, a zadnji put je bilo dosta krvi.  :/ )
> A na hitnu mi se ne da, baš bi htjela da to MM fino savlada...


pretpostavljam da nemas dovoljno spekeca  :Smile: 
ja sam stopericu dala sebi u stomak, jednako kao i ostale injekcije: ugao do 45 stepeni, igla ubodena do kraja u stisnuti spekic koji pustis i onda lagano istiskujes sadrzaj. iglu izvaditi polagano.
lokacija obavezno u visini pupka, desno ili lijevo - meni je svaki put malo krvce izaslo s lijeve, ali nikad s desne strane - ocito imam super mjesto   :Laughing:

----------


## wewa

> *zelimo bebu* postupak si dobro opisala ali on ide intramuskularno pa piknut samu sebe je teško izvodivo. Bolje odi negdje na hitnu ili ako ti muž ne pada u nesvjest nek te on pikne u gornji desni kvadrat desne polutke guze.


meni su sestre rekle da stoperica moze i subkutano, zapravo tako pise i na pakovanju.

----------


## Ameli

e sada dali ide potkožno ili intramuskularno ovisi koju štopericu koristiš, pa ako koristiš ovitrel on ide potkožno(znači u trbuh) a ako koristiš choragon on ide intramuskularno ( u guzu) i štoperica ide obično 36 sati prije postupka a kako su nama punkcije oko 10h onda štoperica ide oko 22h.

----------


## fritulica1

> pretpostavljam da nemas dovoljno spekeca


Greška. Mislim da ga imam i previše pa sam uvijek u dubiozi je li uopće sadržaj stigao do mišića.   :Laughing:  






> e sada dali ide potkožno ili intramuskularno ovisi koju štopericu koristiš, pa ako koristiš ovitrel on ide potkožno(znači u trbuh) a ako koristiš choragon on ide intramuskularno ( u guzu) i štoperica ide obično 36 sati prije postupka a kako su nama punkcije oko 10h onda štoperica ide oko 22h.


Imaš pravo Ameli. Wewo, i ja sam Ovitrelle sebi dala u stomak i bilo mi je skroz lako, ali s Choragonom imamo problema jer mora ići u mišić (u guzu) e tu nastanu problemi i cirkus (odvalim od smijeha svaki put kad vidim velike i debele prste mog muža kako drže štopericu   :Grin:  )

A zanima me i koja je razlika između te dvije štoperice?

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pretpostavljam da nemas dovoljno spekeca  
> 
> 
> Greška. Mislim da ga imam i previše pa sam uvijek u dubiozi je li uopće sadržaj stigao do mišića.   
> 
> 
> ...


fakat, i mene zanima zasto se propisuje jedna, odnosno druga vrsta. zar ne bi bilo jednostavnije imati samo ovitrelle  :? 

i u Mb daju Ovitrelle, jel tako? ja sam u AIH postupku primila stopericu intramuskularno (ali nije bio Choragon, vise se ni ne sjecam naziva, nesto je na P), a u ICSI-ju Ovitrelle...

----------


## fritulica1

> u Mb daju Ovitrelle, jel tako?


Je, je, ja sam si baš u Mariboru piknula Ovitrelle, i bilo je jednostavno.   :Love:

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  u Mb daju Ovitrelle, jel tako?
> 
> 
> Je, je, ja sam si baš u Mariboru piknula Ovitrelle, i bilo je jednostavno.


uh, koje olaksanje - ne znam sta me vise uspanicilo (naravno, preventivno - ko zna kad cemo mi u Mb  :/ ), pomisao da se sama pikam i vrtim ukrug k'o pas za repom ili slika MM s iglom u rukama   :Predaja:

----------


## fritulica1

> ne znam sta me vise uspanicilo (naravno, preventivno - ko zna kad cemo mi u Mb  ), pomisao da se sama pikam i vrtim ukrug k'o pas za repom ili slika MM s iglom u rukama


E, onda točno znaš kako mi je.   :Laughing:  

A nikako mi se ne ide na hitnu, u kasnim noćnim satima...

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam sta me vise uspanicilo (naravno, preventivno - ko zna kad cemo mi u Mb  ), pomisao da se sama pikam i vrtim ukrug k'o pas za repom ili slika MM s iglom u rukama   
> 
> 
> E, onda točno znaš kako mi je.   
> 
> A nikako mi se ne ide na hitnu, u kasnim noćnim satima...


onda presurfaj net - mozda ima kakav prijedlog i graficki prikaz "slucajnog" sjedanja na spricu   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam si sama dala Choragon, ali ja sam teška disciplina i dr. mi je pokazao prvo točno kako i gdje se igla postavlja. Pred njim sam si menopur piknula, a onda sam doma Choragon kad je trebalo. Ne čudim se da to druge cure ne rade, užasno se teško natjerati da se sam pikneš. Još na demonstraciji u ambulanti me je dr požurivao jer kao pacjentice vani čekaju pa nek požurim. Nisam bila sigurna da mogu ponoviti doma, ali sam uspjela. MM sam rekla da ako ja ne uspijem, da on nema alternativu, da mora. Ako ti se da ići u ambulantu, bolje ti je. Iako ću si ja idući put, ako dođe do toga, opet sama dati, jer se meni ne da u ambulantu.

----------


## fritulica1

> onda presurfaj net - mozda ima kakav prijedlog i graficki prikaz "slucajnog" sjedanja na spricu


 :Laughing:  





> Ja sam si sama dala Choragon, ali ja sam teška disciplina i dr. mi je pokazao prvo točno kako i gdje se igla postavlja. Pred njim sam si menopur piknula, a onda sam doma Choragon kad je trebalo. Ne čudim se da to druge cure ne rade, užasno se teško natjerati da se sam pikneš. Još na demonstraciji u ambulanti me je dr požurivao jer kao pacjentice vani čekaju pa nek požurim. Nisam bila sigurna da mogu ponoviti doma, ali sam uspjela. MM sam rekla da ako ja ne uspijem, da on nema alternativu, da mora. Ako ti se da ići u ambulantu, bolje ti je. Iako ću si ja idući put, ako dođe do toga, opet sama dati, jer se meni ne da u ambulantu.


Svaka čast!   :Naklon:  

Daj, molim te, opiši detaljno kako si to napravila. Prije svega kako i gdje se igla postavlja? Kojom brzinom istiskuješ sadržaj? Ne mogu ja to sama, ali koristit će MM-u.    :Love:

----------


## pippi

Cure, stvarno se kreativne   :Laughing:  .
Umjesto trčanja do najbliže ambulante za intramuskularne injekcije, sjedanja slučajno ili najmjerno na špricu, ili igre lovice, možete se same intramuskularno piknuti u bedreni mišić.
To radim i uopće nije komplicirano (više niti za druge injekcije neću dati drugima da me pikaju   :Embarassed:  ).
Piknete se u gornji dio bedrenog mišića, tamo ima dovoljno mišića, mesa i svega što treba za pravilno davanje i ne boli.
Injekcije sve već znamo davati i to je to. 
Bravo mi  :D !

----------


## fritulica1

> Piknete se u gornji dio bedrenog mišića, tamo ima dovoljno mišića, mesa i svega što treba za pravilno davanje i ne boli. 
> Injekcije sve već znamo davati i to je to.


I meni ise čini da je bedro bolja varijanta od guze, em je lakše izvedivo samodavanje inekcije, em ima manje špeka (barem u mom slučaju) nego na guzi.  :/ 

Dajte cure još opis, koliko duboko, nagib inekcije, brzina istiskavanja... :? 

Guglala sam, ali nema baš detaljnog opisa po pitanju štoperice, a ni o slučajnom nasjedavanju na istu   :Grin:  .

----------


## pippi

> Dajte cure još opis, koliko duboko, nagib inekcije, brzina istiskavanja... :?


nagib: 45 stupnjeva
dubina: pola igle (ove igle su dugačke, ne treba piknuti cijelu duljinu)
brzina apliciranja: tempo koji ti odgovara, ako peče - uspori davanje, ako ne peče malo brže. U svakom slučaju brzina je nekoliko puta manja nego što bi radile sestre.

rezultat: do sada nema nikakvih posljedica, podljeva, sve injekcije su obavile zadatak, znači da su dobro aplicirane.

Hrabro i sretno  :Heart:  !

----------


## fritulica1

> nagib: 45 stupnjeva 
> dubina: pola igle (ove igle su dugačke, ne treba piknuti cijelu duljinu) 
> brzina apliciranja: tempo koji ti odgovara, ako peče - uspori davanje, ako ne peče malo brže. U svakom slučaju brzina je nekoliko puta manja nego što bi radile sestre. 
> 
> rezultat: do sada nema nikakvih posljedica, podljeva, sve injekcije su obavile zadatak, znači da su dobro aplicirane. 
> 
> Hrabro i sretno  !


Pippi,   :Heart:   si!!!

E pa stvarno mi se čini da ću se ovaj put piknuti sama! 
Ili ću barem biti u pristojnoj poziciji za promatranje MM-a dok izvodi operaciju.

(BTW, ja sam imala veliki podljev zadnji put, a baš je bila sezona kupanja u punom jeku pa kad bi mi se malo pomaknuo kostim, ekipa me užasnuto gledala.)

----------


## Jelena

ja sam imala kratku iglu, istu kao za stimulaciju. trbala sam piknuti okomito na površinu u prvom kvadrantu   :Grin:  , mislim na gornju polovicu desne polutke   :Grin:  po širini cca na sredini polutke, a po visini...
jako mi je smiješno to opisivati, pogotovo što mi je dr u sloveniji rekao da si "u dupe" piknem   :Laughing:  ovak kad se pipkam sad, opisala bih to kao cca cm ispod poslijednjeg mjesta nakojem mogu opipati kosti. nemam sad špigl pri guzi, a i na poslu sam pa bi bilo nezgodno pokušati točnije opisati  :Laughing:  Ili evo kad sjedim uspravno onda cca širina dlana od stolca prema gore.

brzina kao što pippi napisa, kak ti paše.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Eto   :Grin:  ....uspjela i ja...Gonalčić...ali Choragon će sestra...  :Laughing:

----------


## mijumiju

bolje je sama,imaš osjećaj kada da usporiš kad zapeče.gonali stvarno manje peku od decap.

----------


## Isabel

Hello svima...

Ja vjerojatno za koji dan počinjem sa Gonal F Pen, tj. laganim stimulacijama i ciljanim. (trenutno ne znam koja ga ljekarna u Zg ima pa ako netko ima ideja, samo dajte na pp)

Nakon pretužnog gubitka našeg   :Saint:  prije skoro 3 mj, polako skupljamo snage i volje za dalje, jer znam da će samo nova trudnoća, nova šansa i nova nada malo zaliječiti našu bol i ispuniti prazninu koju osjećamo...

Kad dobijem protokol javim se, jer ću sigurno trebati pomoć u pikanju. Malo sam zahrđala na tu temu   :Grin:  


 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## samosvoja

Isabel zao mi je zbog gubitka tvog andjela  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ali vidim jaka si   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> Nakon pretužnog gubitka našeg  prije skoro 3 mj, polako skupljamo snage i volje za dalje, jer znam da će samo nova trudnoća, nova šansa i nova nada malo zaliječiti našu bol i ispuniti prazninu koju osjećamo...


 Isabel draga!   :Heart:   :Love: 






> Kad dobijem protokol javim se, jer ću sigurno trebati pomoć u pikanju. Malo sam zahrđala na tu temu


Tu smo za pomoc bilo kakve vrste!   :Heart:   Samo hrabro dalje!   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Isabel   :Heart:  
samo hrabro dalje. Na ovom se forumu zbilja može dobiti i dati podrška.
 :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*isabel*  :Love:   :Heart:   imas pp.

----------


## uporna

Isabel  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Mi počeli s pikanjem  :D ! (Eh da mi je netko rekao kako ću jedva čekati i veseliti se tome da sama sebe ubodem iglom, rekla bi mu da je LUD!).
Uspjeli smo nabaviti Pen i prvi dan je sve bilo ok, dogovor oko stim. je da 7 dana dajem 75iu, onda 8dan uzv pa ćemo vidjeti.
Drugi dan pikanja (3dc) ne znam što mi je bilo, niakako nisam mogla shvatiti kako taj Pen funkcionira, i greškom (sad znam) sam si dala 150iu umjesto 75iu   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Možete mislti kako sam bila luda i očajna kad sam shvatila... Prepala sam se da sam generalno zeznula, i odmah zvala doca da mi kaže što mi je činiti (naravno, bila je subota navečer   :Grin:  ). Srećom, doc kaže da niš strašno, samo da preskočim sljedeči dan, i onda nastavim normalno do 8dana po 75iu.
E sad sam skužila Pen i jasan mi je, no kad je trebalo nisam imala koga pitati, a ko za vraga na netu nije bilo nikakavih info oko toga što je mene bunilo (doziranje, zbrajanje i oduzimanje judinica u Penu). 
Dragi kaže da se ne smijem više pikati sama, nego samo u njegovoj prisutnosti i to nakon što mi on namjesti dozu  :Grin: , jer baš taj dan nešto je čačkao u podrumu dok sam se ja igrala s Penom i mislila kako znam sama  :Razz: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

Isabel, svaka cast za pikanje! Samo naprijed, pa da za 9,5 mjeseci vibrrrrrrrrrramo za lagan porod i uspjesno dojenje   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Isabel draga sretno   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Laki

Cure, jel točno da se štoperica Choragon daje u guzu, za razliku od Ovittrel koja ne?  :/  :/

----------


## rikikiki

> Cure, jel točno da se štoperica Choragon daje u guzu, za razliku od Ovittrel koja ne?  :/  :/


Da, Choragon obavezno u guzu (intramuskularno), a Ovitrelle u trbuh ili ruku ili neki drugi špekec pod kožu (subcutano).

----------


## tonili

Je, je ovitrelle ide pod kožu, a choragon u mišić!

----------


## Laki

Joj, onda mi za Choragon valjda treba ona veća igla!?    :Crying or Very sad:  

Jel koja zabilježila kakvu razliku između te dvije štoperice, osim naravno načina davanja?  :?  :?

----------


## Jelena

*Laki*, jesi sigurna da ti treba veca igla? Ja sam samo kut mijenjala. Možda da nazoveš neku medicinsku sestru. Možda ovisi o tome koliko je tko potkožen   :Embarassed:  , al nisam ja baš tvigi...   :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

Mislim, s kratkim sam si iglama davala Menopure u trbuh potkožno s nagibom, a s istom takvom sam si dala i štopericu, samo okomito na površinu i u guzu. Nisam probavala različite štoperice.

----------


## Laki

Jelena, prelistala sam malo prethodne stranice i našla gdje si pisala o svojim iskustvima s pikicama.   :Smile:  Thanks!
Ja sam dobila decapeptil, menopur i choragon. I mislim da ću i choragon dati s tim manjim iglicama, kao što si rekla u gornji dio guze pod pravim kutem! 
I decapeptile i menopur ću si sama davati u trbuh s manjim iglama pod 45 stupnjeva! Nisam nešto potkožena!   :Smile:  
Bit će to ok, jedva čekam! Nisam ja neki straško!   :Laughing:  
Puno ti hvala!  :D

----------


## Laki

Curke, imam još jednu dilemu! :? 

Ako mi je terapija 4 menopura na dan, da li to znači da mogu u jednoj otopini pomiješati 4 tabletice menopura i dati si samo jednu pikicu??  :/  :/ 
Ili je to previše za jednu otopinu? 
Molim cure koje su koristile menopur da me prosvijetle!

Pozdrav

----------


## rikikiki

> Curke, imam još jednu dilemu! :? 
> 
> Ako mi je terapija 4 menopura na dan, da li to znači da mogu u jednoj otopini pomiješati 4 tabletice menopura i dati si samo jednu pikicu??  :/  :/ 
> Ili je to previše za jednu otopinu? 
> Molim cure koje su koristile menopur da me prosvijetle!
> 
> Pozdrav


Mislim da u jednu otopinu može max 3 menopura. Možda da probaš u špricu uzeti 2 otopine i njih pomiješati sa 4 menopura ... jednom se pikaš ali malo veća doza...

----------


## Laki

Hm, da! Nije ni to loša ideja, samo da izbjegnem nepotrebno duplo pikanje!

Hvala Rikikiki i želim ti sretan 03.11. ako se ne varam! :D  :D

----------


## petrili

> Curke, imam još jednu dilemu! :? 
> 
> Ako mi je terapija 4 menopura na dan, da li to znači da mogu u jednoj otopini pomiješati 4 tabletice menopura i dati si samo jednu pikicu??  :/  :/ 
> Ili je to previše za jednu otopinu? 
> Molim cure koje su koristile menopur da me prosvijetle!
> 
> Pozdrav


Ja sam dobivala identičnu terapiju, med. sestra mi je rekla da slobodno mogu 2 otopine pomiješati sa 4 menopura i pikati se jedanput. Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Isabel

Samo ukratko, oduševljena sam s Gonal Penom, koji je super jednostavan, niš ne boli i ne peće i čak povoljniji od običnih... I može se dozirati...    :Smile:  
Super je, jedino što sam 2.dan s tim doziranjem zeznula, no sad ga kužim i nema da bude krivo.

Tu sam ako netko treba upute i ima dileme oko njega.

Samo da još da dobar rezultat (idem danas na folikulometriju) i da nam rezultira velikom beticom... i našoj sreći ne bi bilo kraja   :Grin:  .

 :Love:

----------


## kikic

Isabel vibrice iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Isabel...daj mi na PP napiši sve o penu koji ti imaš, može i fotka...kako si ampule nabavila...sveeee...

----------


## BubaSanja

Od danas sam samopikalica.

Nikako nisam uspjela istisnuti baš sav zrak iz šprice. Bio je jedan mali balončić i nije se dao koliko god da sam kvrcala. Ja sam si dala injekciju svejedno.

Koliko to može biti opasno? Sad me malo uhvatila panika...

----------


## Isabel

A o kojem lijeku pričaš?
Mislim da nije problem, pogotovo ako se pikaš potkožno tj. subkutano.
Recimo iz Fragmin lijeka se preporuča NE istiskivati ztak iz injekcije, već u tijelo ubrizgati svu tekučinu i zrak koji je u šprici.

Kad sam se pikala Gonalima osto mi jedan balončić mali nije htio izaći, a ja sam samo pazila da je ga baš ne ušpricnem, iako mislim da nebi bila nikakva greda i da jesam.

Nadam se da sam pomogla   :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Hvala Isabel!

Radi se o Menopurima.

----------


## samosvoja

Bubasanja nista ti to nije strasno.Mozda ti se pojavi plava fleka.  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

> Hvala Isabel!
> 
> Radi se o Menopurima.


  :Kiss:  

Držim fige da ovog puta bude Bingo   :Heart:  !

----------


## Superman

> Od danas sam samopikalica.
> 
> Nikako nisam uspjela istisnuti baš sav zrak iz šprice. Bio je jedan mali balončić i nije se dao koliko god da sam kvrcala. Ja sam si dala injekciju svejedno.
> 
> Koliko to može biti opasno? Sad me malo uhvatila panika...


E, tako se i meni dogodilo na početku "karijere" samopikalice. :Grin:   Muke sa istiskivanjem zraka iz šprice, i tako sam 1. put mrdala i mrdala da sam uspjela "izgubiti" pola sadržaja šprice...Onda sam u očaju promatrala zračni čep zarobljen između tekućine u igli i  šprici i pomislila, ne mogu više riskirati da gubim tekućinu iz šprice. Onda sam hrabro zabola iglu, istisnula i zrak i otopinu pod kožu i pomislila: "Ako sad umrem, bar će se znati da sam to učinila u silnoj želji da postanem majka..."    :Laughing:  Totalna glupost, ali stvarno sam to pomislila!  :Laughing:  
Naravno, nije mi bilo ništa, mjesto uboda je samo lagano promjenilo boju (na plavkasto) i još koji dan je na opip bilo drugačije od okolnog tkiva....zrak se resorbirao i nikom ništa.  :Grin:  
E, nakon toga sam shvatila da treba vježbati, pa sam lijepo uzela čašu s vodom i špricu i uvlačila namjerno zrak u špricu pa ga istiskivala, pa pravila vakuum u šprici....sve dok nisam skužila kako stvari funkcioniraju. Nakon par dana bila sam već prava velika samopikalica.   :Grin:  
*BubaSanja*, nema razloga za strah! Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

*BubaSanja*, ozbiljniji problem sa zrakom vezan je samo za pikanje u vene, koliko ja znam. Do sad si već i skužila da ti ništa nije bilo   :Kiss:

----------


## BubaSanja

Čisto da opišem kako je to danas izgledalo:

kupila sam prevelike šprice, definitivno treba 2 ml, a ne 5. Kupila sam i predebele velike igle, nije mi bilo jednostavno usrkati tekućinu iz ampule. Porezala sam se na ampulu jer mi se razdrobila u ruci iako sam stisla tam di je trebalo. Upropastila sam 3 ampule Menopura jer kad sam konačno sve izmiksala i krenula istisnut zrak, šprice se zakočila i odjednom u djeliću treptaja oka poletila i istisnula mi van svu tekućinu.

Sva sreća da sam imala neki osjećaj i uzela po 2 kompleta svega na posao tako da sam imala za drugu turu, al moram priznat da sam se sva preznojila.

Kasnije sam nabavila manje šprice za sutra. Čovjek uči dok je živ...
 :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Draga BubaSanja, nadam se da ćeš se već izrutinirati. Imam doma još par iglica, onih manjih s kojima se pikaš i te su 0.45x13. Nadam se da imaš takve, a ne neke prevelike. 1 ampulica otapala ima 1ml, tako da ako ti treba samo jedna, onda ti je šprica od 2ml u vrh glave. Možeš za vježbu probat kap po kap vode iz šprice istisnut, jeftinije je   :Wink:   A što se većih igala tiče, nemam ih više doma, ali mislim da su bile žute (male su smeđe). Koliko imam iskustva, boja se odnosi na promjer, a ne na duljinu igala. Sretno.

----------


## Laki

Curke pozdrav, od sutra počinjem i ja sa svojim prvim injekcijama, napokon! :D  :D 
Terapija je menopur 3 ampule. Već sam provjerila da sve mogu otopiti u jednoj otopini.   :Smile:  
Jedino nisam sigurna u koje vrijeme se daje menopur. Ako me sjećanje služi negdje sam čitala u popodnevnim satima? Ako koja zna molim da mi potvrdi! Negdje oko 17h?
Što se pikanja tiče, odlučila sam da neću ići na hitnu, već ću si i prvu sama dati, na osnovi vaših super uputa!   :Love:  
Mala igla, u trbuh pod kutem 45. Javim kako je prošlo prvo mućkanje i pikanje! Nadam se da neću nešto zabrljati...
Pozdrav

----------


## BubaSanja

Znači, Ovitrelle može u trbuh?

Pretpostavljam postupak pripremanja isti kao i kod Menopura.

 :?

----------


## Jelena

> Jedino nisam sigurna u koje vrijeme se daje menopur. Ako me sjećanje služi negdje sam čitala u popodnevnim satima? Ako koja zna molim da mi potvrdi! Negdje oko 17h?


Laki, čini se da si jučer počela pa ti je prekasna informacija, ali za druge početnice, za svaki slučaj, ja sam počela s pikanjem u 6.30 ujutro, prije posla, a na prvom postupku sam se pikala oko 19h. Mislim da je svejedno u koliko sati, ali svaki dan mora biti u isto vrijeme.

----------


## wewa

> Znači, Ovitrelle može u trbuh?
> 
> Pretpostavljam postupak pripremanja isti kao i kod Menopura.
> 
>  :?


je, je, ja sam sebi dala Ovitrelle, jednako kao i Gonal F  :Wink:

----------


## Laki

Hvala Jelena, istina jučer sam ja to hrabro sama obavila i to oko 18h. Sada pa na dalje se držim okvirno tog vremena!
Nego, imam malo pitanjce za samopikalice...
Dakle, ja sam svoja 3 menopura stvarno stručno pomiješala i piknula se u trbuh. Kad sam vadila iglu nakon što sam polako istisnula sadržaj, na mjestu uboda mi se pojavila kapljica krvi!   :Crying or Very sad:  
Sad pojma nemam jel to ok ili sam pogodila krivo mjesto? 
Pokušala sam prema vašim uputama nakon uboda, a prije istiskivanja malo aspirirati špricu da provjerim jesam li pogodila kapilaru, ali tada krvi nije bilo  :/ 
Danas kad tražim mjesto uboda jedva da ga vidim!   :Smile:  
Kako vam se čini po mojoj priči jesam li ja to dobro odradila?
Thanks

----------


## wewa

> Hvala Jelena, istina jučer sam ja to hrabro sama obavila i to oko 18h. Sada pa na dalje se držim okvirno tog vremena!
> Nego, imam malo pitanjce za samopikalice...
> Dakle, ja sam svoja 3 menopura stvarno stručno pomiješala i piknula se u trbuh. Kad sam vadila iglu nakon što sam polako istisnula sadržaj, na mjestu uboda mi se pojavila kapljica krvi!   
> Sad pojma nemam jel to ok ili sam pogodila krivo mjesto? 
> Pokušala sam prema vašim uputama nakon uboda, a prije istiskivanja malo aspirirati špricu da provjerim jesam li pogodila kapilaru, ali tada krvi nije bilo  :/ 
> Danas kad tražim mjesto uboda jedva da ga vidim!   
> Kako vam se čini po mojoj priči jesam li ja to dobro odradila?
> Thanks


meni se to redovno desavalo kod pikanja u lijevu stranu trbuha - na desnoj nikad ni kapljice. pretpostavljam da ima veze s nagibom igle i boljom kontrolom na desnoj strani posto sam desnjakinja.
ali, nije nista strasno, bitno se drzati podrucja u visini pupka i nema straha od bockanja u venu/kapilar  :Wink:

----------


## Laki

Thanks wewa, i ovo jučer je bila lijeva strana! Danas obavezno desna strana i druga sreća! super, jedva čekam...  :D  :D 
Umirila si me, pozdrav!

----------


## wewa

> Thanks wewa, i ovo jučer je bila lijeva strana! Danas obavezno desna strana i druga sreća! super, jedva čekam...  :D  :D 
> Umirila si me, pozdrav!


drzim fige da prodje superiska   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

meni je dr. na demonstraciji pikanja rekao "dobra vam je koža, dihta". to je jako smiješno zvučalo, ali valjda to ovisi o koži je l "malo pušta" ili "dihta"

----------


## Laki

Samo da javim kako jako dobro napredujem sa pikanjem!
Jučer sam si sama dala 3 injekciju menopura, i zadnje dvije u desnu stranu su bile bez kapljice krvi  :D  :D 
Izgleda mi sve super, drugi dan čak jedva da vidim mjesto uboda, bez mjehurića, crvenila i sl.
Ponosna sam sama na sebe! Sad još samo da vidim rezultate!  :Laughing:

----------


## wewa

> Samo da javim kako jako dobro napredujem sa pikanjem!
> Jučer sam si sama dala 3 injekciju menopura, i zadnje dvije u desnu stranu su bile bez kapljice krvi  :D  :D 
> Izgleda mi sve super, drugi dan čak jedva da vidim mjesto uboda, bez mjehurića, crvenila i sl.
> Ponosna sam sama na sebe! Sad još samo da vidim rezultate!


Ma bravo!  :Smile: 
drzim fige da kao trudnica obucavas nove buduce pikalice i trudnice   :Kiss:

----------


## Laki

Wewa, super ti je novi avatar..............

----------


## wewa

> Wewa, super ti je novi avatar..............


hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

Evo da malo dignem temu, je li netko od vas uzimao gonale i menopure skupa, mislim u istoj šprici?

----------


## miška

> Evo da malo dignem temu, je li netko od vas uzimao gonale i menopure skupa, mislim u istoj šprici?


Ja sam si u jedno rame dala gonal a u drugo menopur,nikako ih skupa miješati   :Wink:

----------


## elena

> elena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo da malo dignem temu, je li netko od vas uzimao gonale i menopure skupa, mislim u istoj šprici?
> 
> 
> Ja sam si u jedno rame dala gonal a u drugo menopur,nikako ih skupa miješati


Meni dr. rekao da ih mogao promiješati da su to sve isti hormoni (FSH i LH) i da nema razloga zašto ih ne miješati, a i ja sam to prvi put čula.

----------


## laky

> elena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo da malo dignem temu, je li netko od vas uzimao gonale i menopure skupa, mislim u istoj šprici?
> 
> 
> Ja sam si u jedno rame dala gonal a u drugo menopur,nikako ih skupa miješati


potpisujem   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

> miška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  elena prvotno napisa
> ...


A možda onda ipak razdvojim, ali valjda dr. zna što govori možda sam ga nešto krivo shvatila. :?

----------


## Kajoja

obvezno razdvojiti.

----------


## alec

> Evo da malo dignem temu, je li netko od vas uzimao gonale i menopure skupa, mislim u istoj šprici?


meni su na SD-u rekli da ih ne smijem uzimati zajedno.

----------


## elena

Svašta, pitala ja ponovo i kaže mi dr. da se može mješati bez problema, da oni uvijek miješaju. Da se samo ne mogu miješati oni lijekovi koje su namjenjeni za subcutanu i muscularnu primjenu. Svatko ima svoju filozofiju izgleda.  :?

----------


## Lambi

cure,kako pomiješati 4 menopura ,ako sa jednom otopinom mogu max. 3 ?jel itko od vas miješao 4 tab., sa 1 otopinom

----------


## ici

> cure,kako pomiješati 4 menopura ,ako sa jednom otopinom mogu max. 3 ?jel itko od vas miješao 4 tab., sa 1 otopinom


Isto kao i 3(jednu po jednu pomiješaš i povučeš nazad i sljedeću opet sa istom količinom koju si izvukla)

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Samo bi stavila jednu napomenu za špricu "štoperice" ! 

Kad ju otvarate prije pikanja, *pazite na iglu koja je već stavljena*! 
Ne mora se stavljati kao na ostale šprice! 
Ja sam ju savinula kad sam otvarala , ali sva sreća nije puknula pa sam ju lagano namjestila natrag!

----------


## tia_16

Ja sam počela sa decapeptilima(već navučeni u špricu),pika me mm u ruku,jer nekako mi je čudan osjećaj u trbuh...Injekcija peče jako i svaki put mi se pojavi kvržica na ubodnom mjestu,žarenje i crvenilo,to mi traje otprilike sat vremena i onda se povuče kao da ništa nije bilo,zanima me jel to normalno ili trebam paničarit?Inače iz šprice istisnem sav zrak,i sadržaj mi istiskuje polako,ali pecka svejedno....ja sam se malko uplašila nuspojava ili alergijskih reakcija(inače do sada s tim nisam imala problema)Dugo nisam bila u stiuliranom postupku pa sam sve zaboravila  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

tia, probajte prije uboda malo rashladiti ledom pa onda se manje osjeti sve.

----------


## Lambi

*tia _19*,kod mene situacija ista ,pikam se decapeptilom 9 dana u trbuh ,svakim danom peče  sve više i boli me trbuh kod nekih pokreta poput saginjanja i istezanja,na mjestu uboda  crvenilo,kvrga ,svrbež i sve to traje kao što si rekla oko sat vremena
sve je to normalno kao reakcija tako da ne trebamo paničariti  :Wink:  
sve ću pretrpiti samo da uspijem   :Smile:  
sretno  :Love:

----------


## tia_16

Uporna,Lambi  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

ja trebam skoro početi s decapeptylom, pa me strah malo, jel to jakkkko peče?nisam do sada davala sebi sama inekcije pa mi je malo sad frka :/

----------


## tia_16

Ordep peče,ali preživi se  :Grin:  ,ma nije tako strašno,ja se dugo nisam pikala pa sam zaboravila,pa me malo uhvatila panika od nuspojava,ali sada sam se ufurala i sve je ok!!!Sve se to izdrži, ne boli jače od punkcije  :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

meni je bilo draže da se sama pikam baš zbog istiskivanja, jer sama mogu najbolje izbjeći peckanje. kad sam si kod dr. davala injekciju me požurivao, ali nisam se ja puno obazirala. ipak, uvijek malo svrbucka.
 :Love:

----------


## Ordep

kako punkcija boli ne znam , prespavala sam je srećom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (imala 32 jajne stanice)
ma dobro vjerujem da ću izgurati.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## taca70

Ne znam sta da radim, danas mi je sestra u Petrovoj rekla da ne smijem mijesati gonal i menopur a u uputstvu za gonal pise da se smije.Bas mi se ne bocka 3x dnevno jer ide jos i decapeptyl.Elena, jesi ti ipak mijesala obzirom da ti je dr. rekao da moze?

----------


## elena

> Ne znam sta da radim, danas mi je sestra u Petrovoj rekla da ne smijem mijesati gonal i menopur a u uputstvu za gonal pise da se smije.Bas mi se ne bocka 3x dnevno jer ide jos i decapeptyl.Elena, jesi ti ipak mijesala obzirom da ti je dr. rekao da moze?


A na kraju nisam jer je to bilo samo 3 dana, a ostalo sam na 2+2 što svejedno ne ide u jednu otopinu pa bih onda trebala izvlačiti dvije otopine onda mi je jednostavnije bocnuti se dva puta.

----------


## alec

> Ne znam sta da radim, danas mi je sestra u Petrovoj rekla da ne smijem mijesati gonal i menopur a u uputstvu za gonal pise da se smije.Bas mi se ne bocka 3x dnevno jer ide jos i decapeptyl.Elena, jesi ti ipak mijesala obzirom da ti je dr. rekao da moze?


ja sam imala sličnu situaciju ( samo je umjesto decapeptyla bio suprefact) i bockala sam se 3X dnevno jer su mi na SD-u rekli da ne smijem miješati gonale i menopure. imala sam preko 40 uboda, ali sve se preživi zbog malene mrve   :Heart:  .

----------


## elena

Ja se ujutro bocnem sa suprefactom i onda još popodne dragi smiksa injekcije i bocnem se još dva puta i nije mi uopće to problematično. A i ja se mislila tko će se toliko bockati, poludiću kad ono skroz mi nekako cool ide.

----------


## taca70

Ma prezivit cu i ja sve sto treba, vec sam primala tu kombinaciju odvojeno i mislila da tako bas mora ali vidim sada u uputstvu od gonala da se normalno mijesa sa lutropinom alfa pa se ponadah da cu si malo olaksati jer se psihicki pripremam da se bocnem sama bockati (svaka cast MM ali mrzim ovisnost o nekomu).A i ako je dr.R eleni rekao da moze, sigurno zna sta govori.Puno vam hvala na odgovorima, ako me netko ne uvjeri u suprotno bice 3x.

----------


## Lambi

kod miješanja gonala f u šprici mi nastane puno malih mjehurića zraka sa laganom pjenom na vrhu ,nekako me to brine a u opće ne mučkam   :? ,tada malo pričekam da zrak izade van da stavim iglicu i upiknem se 
dali je to normalno kod gonala f ?,jer kod korištenja menopura nisam imala takvu situaciju :?

----------


## elena

> kod miješanja gonala f u šprici mi nastane puno malih mjehurića zraka sa laganom pjenom na vrhu ,nekako me to brine a u opće ne mučkam   :? ,tada malo pričekam da zrak izade van da stavim iglicu i upiknem se 
> dali je to normalno kod gonala f ?,jer kod korištenja menopura nisam imala takvu situaciju :?


A vidiš meni obrnuto, dogodilo mi se to jednaput-dvaput baš sa menopurom. Ne znam zašto to, ali nije do gonala.

----------


## taca70

Drage moje, upravo sam si sva uplasena dala prvu injekciju decapeptyla prvi put u zivotu i kada sam izvadila iglu iz trbuha izaslo je malo tamno crvene krvi.Imam li razloga za nemir koji osjecam jer kad mi MM daje nema nista?

----------


## uporna

> Drage moje, upravo sam si sva uplasena dala prvu injekciju decapeptyla prvi put u zivotu i kada sam izvadila iglu iz trbuha izaslo je malo tamno crvene krvi.Imam li razloga za nemir koji osjecam jer kad mi MM daje nema nista?


Sigurno si pogodila kapilaricu. Zna se dogoditi, neće biti ništa strašno.

----------


## taca70

Uporna, puno ti hvala na ovom odgovoru, odmah sam se uznemirila jer sutra me cekaju jos menopur i gonal a nisam u zg niti sa MM pa se moram sama pikati.A i jako zelim vec jednom svladati taj strah.

----------


## tikica_69

> kod miješanja gonala f u šprici mi nastane puno malih mjehurića zraka sa laganom pjenom na vrhu ,nekako me to brine a u opće ne mučkam   :? ,tada malo pričekam da zrak izade van da stavim iglicu i upiknem se 
> dali je to normalno kod gonala f ?,jer kod korištenja menopura nisam imala takvu situaciju :?


Da, meni je to tak cesto kod Gonala.

----------


## tiki_a

Lambi, meni tako s menopurom. Onda jedno vrijeme kuckam po šprici, to me malo naljuti i najčešće mi se zapravo dogodi kad onako ležerno sve radim, kao ja to znam. ... Sjećam se kad me je dr. piknuo, nije niti pogledao da li ima mjehurića. Tako da se i ja ne zamaram baš sa svakim najsitnijom mjehurićem...

----------


## Lambi

tikica,tiki_a,elena ,hvala cure   :Love:  
nekako puno paradiram sa tim mjehurićima ,bojim se da kojeg ne ubrizgam još k tome pjenica na vrhu šprice...   :Embarassed:   ,sad sam mirnija   :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, hoce meni dovoljna biti stoperica (nakon Klomifena i Menopura) - Choragon 5000 IJ  :? 
Nekako mi se cini da mi je trebao dati Ovitrelle ili mi se samo cini  :/

----------


## wewa

> Cure, hoce meni dovoljna biti stoperica (nakon Klomifena i Menopura) - Choragon 5000 IJ  :? 
> Nekako mi se cini da mi je trebao dati Ovitrelle ili mi se samo cini  :/


ne brini, sigurno je dovoljno   :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Jer normalno da jajnici i kriza bole nakon stoperice  :? 
Meni kao pred mengu  :/

----------


## Ordep

mislim da je , mene ti je isto sve bolilo, jajnici i leđa užas, ne brini se ništa  :Love:   :Kiss:  
ja počela s decapeptylima 05.02 muž mi ih daje i početak je užas pečeee , bude mrvicu crveno , al brzo prođe, krvi nema,, moram pohvalit mm, pravi je doktor kako on to samo stručno i pažljivo radi .  :Heart:  
svima  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

ja svaki puta nakon štoperice u 23h ne mogu spavati jer nemam zraka.Počnem plitko disati -ne znam zašto :?

----------


## Jelena

> Jer normalno da jajnici i kriza bole nakon stoperice  :? 
> Meni kao pred mengu  :/


ja moram večeras dati šteopericu u 22h, a sad me već boli tako kako tikica opisuje pa se bojim da mi je to već ovulacija i da mi je JS već zbrisala.  :/

----------


## Lambi

do sada nisam imala nikakve extra nuspojave od štoperice,osjećala sam jajnike onako kao pikanje ili nagla bol koja je trajala nekoliko sekundi

*jelena* ,kaj si u prirodnjaku?

----------


## taca70

Danas sam bila u totalnom ocaju, jer se MM-u omaklo dok mi je pripremao gonal, izvukao mu se onaj klizni cep iz sprice i sve se prolilo.200kn mah,mah.Bila sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   ali mi ga poslije bilo zao jer se i on nasikirao.Mislim da se ovakve gluposti samo nama dogadaju.Trenutak nepaznje i gotovo a dao mi je barem 50 injekcija do sada.

----------


## Jelena

> *jelena* ,kaj si u prirodnjaku?


jesam. prvi u životu. ne znam razlikovati autosugestiju od realnosti pa sam malo   :Rolling Eyes:  

*taca70*, ne sekiraj se svi smo malo napeti u postupcima. par pusa TM će sve izliječiti.

----------


## Pinky

podizem malo

----------


## Pinky

kupila sam ovitrelle koji nije, za razliku od starih u sprici, vec su u pakiranju 2 ampule, jedna sa tekucinom a jedna sa prahom.

buduci da cu se bockati gonalom, vjerojatno sa 3 dnevno ostati ce mi inekcija sa tekucinom i igala od gonala, pa me zanima mogu li u gonal spricu sa tekucinom umiksati ovitrelle?

----------


## Pinky

anyone?

----------


## wewa

> kupila sam ovitrelle koji nije, za razliku od starih u sprici, vec su u pakiranju 2 ampule, jedna sa tekucinom a jedna sa prahom.
> 
> buduci da cu se bockati gonalom, vjerojatno sa 3 dnevno ostati ce mi inekcija sa tekucinom i igala od gonala, pa me zanima mogu li u gonal spricu sa tekucinom umiksati ovitrelle?


ja vjerujem da se radi o istoj - fizioloskoj otopini. ipak, da bih bila sigurna, ja sam istisnula otopinu iz sprice od gonala, uvukla otopinu iy ampule i smuckala ovitrelle - stoperica je uradila svoje i nikakvih problema nije bilo  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

wevice   :Love:   :Kiss:   hvala   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ja u nedjelju počinjem sa decapeptylom, mogu reći da me frka, ali samo zbog toga što je prvi put....
Pinky   :Heart:   mi je puno pomogla sa savjetima: dezinficirati mjesto, nabrati špekec, bocnuti cijelu iglu pod kutem 45 ili 90, polako istiskivati sadržaj, poslije opet proći s alkoholom i malo stisnuti....
ima li još kakav trik?
i još nešto: pijem kontracepciju zaključno sa subotom, uzimam između 17 i 19 sati tabletu....da li je bed ako decapeptyl počnem pikati u 8 navečer?
znam da ga moram pikat svaki dan u isto vrijeme, samo ne znam jel ova razlika što znači?

----------


## Jelena

Draga ZO, evo ja sam pred pola sata uzela četvrti decapeptyl. Sjećam se svojg prvog postupka kad je MM morao biti blizu jer nisam znala što da očekujem, kako ću reagirati. Gledala sam u špricu i trbuh i nisam imala snage sama sebe ozlijediti, iako sam tradiocionalno hrabra i kod zubara i kod vađenja krvi i... Danas mi je to zbilja gotovo rutina. Sami ubod ne boli ništa, igla je oštra i tanka, a onda samo pažljivo doziraj, to ćeš osjetiti i sama kojom brzinom možeš isitiskivati bez da te boli. I kako ti je Pinki rekla, dezinficirati mjesti prije i poslije i super. Ma ti si mlada i hrabra, to ti neće biti nikakav problem. Meni se čini da mi je najbolje kad se piknem cca 2 cm lijevo ili desno od pupka. Sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Eh da, u koliko sati, ima tu nekih teorija, navodno supresija rano ujutro, stimulacija popodne. Meni se čini da je svejedno ako je u isto vrijeme. Meni paše u 7 ujutro zbog posla.

----------


## Pinky

evo mene opet   :Laughing:   zbunjoza   :Laughing:  

bockam se sa decapeptylom u 8 navecer. kad budem trebala uvesti i gonal mogu li se bockati gonalom u 8.30? ja radim u 2 smjene, muz po cile dane i nekako nam je najzgodnije oko tih sati. ne bih volila praviti veci razmak izmedju gonala i decapeptyla jer kad budem trebala biti u splitu svakodnevno na uzv spavat cu u staraca u sinju, pa ce me susjeda medicinka bockati umisto muza. ne bi bas tila zenu toliko opterecivati da joj dolazim 2x dnevno. bilo bi dobro da mi da decapeptyl pa dok smuti 3 gonala taman prodje pola sata...  :Laughing: 

sta vi iskusne  pikalice kazete?

btw, osjecam se cudnovato, poludit cu ako sam pokupila viruse koji kruze mojim gradom. ako ipak skupim prehladu, sta da radim? necu valjda prekidati ove trude?

----------


## pčelica2009

na IVF traže davanje gonala od 17-18h.Valjda zbog razine hormona u to vrijeme ili tako nekako.

----------


## k&s

*Pinky* meni je bilo rečeno da se decapeptyl i gonal daju odmah jedan za drugim, bez dužeg vremenskog razdoblja (i ja sam imala ideju bockati se decapeptylom u jutro, a gonalom popodne u 5 h jer mi je tako bilo zgodno). Docentica kod koje sam bila u postupku rekla je da trebam odabrati neki sat (po njoj najbolje oko 17 h) i toga se pridržavati.
Probaj sama se bocnuti, na početku izgleda strašno, ali kad probaš, vidjet ćeš da je to mačji kašalj za tebe. I da, 3 gonala mogu se mješati u jednoj otopini.

----------


## Pinky

hvala k&s   :Kiss:

----------


## Natalina

> na IVF traže davanje gonala od 17-18h.Valjda zbog razine hormona u to vrijeme ili tako nekako.


Da li možda postoji neko preporučeno vrijeme za davanje menopura?

----------


## Gabi

Nije važno u koliko se sati pika ali treba paziti da to svaki dan bude u približno isto vrijeme. Mada se prakticira da to bude ono doba dana kad se obično ide na folikulometrije. Npr. na VV se pika u jutarnjim satima, dok u Mb kažu da je bolje u popodnevnim satima jer su im onda i folikulometrije i punkcije.

----------


## pčelica2009

Na IVF rade i ujutro i poslijepodne,ali pikanje je nevezano s njima-to obavljamo same,ali ipak inzistiraju na vrijeme i to piše u uputama-"Morate svakodnevno dobivati injekcije Gonal F između 17-18h".Mislim da bi se jednako odnosilo i za Menopur.Na VV više odgovara sestrama ujutro jer podijele pikanje prije punkcija dok dr. obavlja uvz.

----------


## ZO

ne znam gdje bih postavila pitanje, pa ću ovdje...
pikanje jučer prošlo super, ali dosta krvarim...pod decapeptylima sam od nedjelje....dr je to spominjao kao mogućnost, ali....
ima li takvih iskustava? trebam li se brinuti?

----------


## uporna

*ZO* draga ne znam ali se nadam da će se javiti netko sa sličnim iskustvom, a čini mi se da ih je bilo sa krvarenjem pod decapeptylima.  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

> ne znam gdje bih postavila pitanje, pa ću ovdje...
> pikanje jučer prošlo super, ali dosta krvarim...pod decapeptylima sam od nedjelje....dr je to spominjao kao mogućnost, ali....
> ima li takvih iskustava? trebam li se brinuti?


hmmm nisam sigurna na sta 100% mislis, ali ja sam danas na 15. decapeptylu (od 20. dc proslog ciklusa)  i na 4. dc ovog ciklusa. mengac uobicajen, sa svim pms bolovima, jedino sto je kasnio 3 dana

----------


## Natalina

*Gabi, pčelica2009* hvala cure   :Love:  
Razmišljam o tome da se pikam sama i tada bi mi najviše pasalo popodne poslije posla. Ako na vv prvu pikicu dobijem ujutro jel onda više nema promjene?

----------


## Pinky

natalina, mislim da kako pocnes moras i nastaviti, otprilike u isto vrijeme. decapeptyl bi trebalo po mogucnosti u isto vrijeme, a sa gonalom moze biti pola sata odstupanja (mislim da je sa menopurom isto)

----------


## ZO

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam gdje bih postavila pitanje, pa ću ovdje...
> pikanje jučer prošlo super, ali dosta krvarim...pod decapeptylima sam od nedjelje....dr je to spominjao kao mogućnost, ali....
> ima li takvih iskustava? trebam li se brinuti?
> 
> 
> hmmm nisam sigurna na sta 100% mislis, ali ja sam danas na 15. decapeptylu (od 20. dc proslog ciklusa)  i na 4. dc ovog ciklusa. mengac uobicajen, sa svim pms bolovima, jedino sto je kasnio 3 dana


moj ti je protokol sljedeći: od 1DC sam bila na Cileste 14 dana, to popila i 15. dan krenula sa decapeptylima ( točnije: u nedjelju ), a od ponedjeljka sam već počela krvariti i to jučer i danas baš poprilično, pa ne znam jel trebam trtarit?

----------


## pčelica2009

Natalina,reci im na vv da ti daju da se pikaš sama poslijepodne jer ti štima zbog posla.Mislim da će ti drage volje izaći ususret,jer je tako i njima jednostavnije.Sestre su mene i naučile kako se sama pika(mislim na sestre sa vv).

----------


## Natalina

pčelica 2009   :Kiss:   kad budem išla na prvu pikicu pitat ću sestre i dr. pa kako oni budu rekli da je najbolje,...... mada sam posljednjih mjeseci već fino pripremila špekec na trbuhu   :Grin:

----------


## nina09

Natalina,meni je danas treći dan pikanja,prvi dan me sestra na VV piknula(tj,sama sam se) u 12h,ja ništa nisam pitala,pa sam se drugi dan doma sama piknula isto u podne. Danas sam opet bila na VV i sestra me piknula u pola osam :/ ,ja nju pitam pa kaj netreba svaki dan u isto vrijeme,a ona meni,nemojte to tak raditi,samo prvi dan je pikanje kad završiš s dogovorom kod dr.,u koliko god to bilo,a ostale dane najkasnije do 10sati ujutro.
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## bony

gdje vas sestre pikaju,u ruku ili trbu?ako vas one piknu u ruku ima li kakve veze što ću se ja sama u trbu ili je svejedno?

----------


## nina09

mene danas sestra pitala kud se pikam u tibu ili ruku, ja kažem u tibu,dal ima kakve veze? Nema nikakve veze ruka ili tiba,nama je lakše samima u tibu a njima u ruku  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Imam pitanjce. Propisana mi je doza Gonala 3x75=225 jedinica. Imam pen. Cijeli pen ima 900, što znači da mi je to točno za 4 dana (jesam li ja to dobro skužila?). Pregled mi je točno na 8. dan. Budući da se pikam rano ujutro, taman ću si dati i 8. dozu i potrošiti 2 pena, odnosno 24x75 jedinica. Budući da sam u prošlom stimuliranom uzela točno 25 jedinica, a punkcija mi je bila i u prirodnjaku na isti dan ciklusa kao u kratkom stimuliranom, očekujem da ću i ovdje još 9. dan uzeti Gonal i navečer štopericu. Zbog tog potencijalnog još jednog dana mi se ne kupuje cijeli pen koji košta više od 300 eura, a možda mi i neće trebati. Da li mogu u MB ili u Zg kupiti obični Gonal F samo 3 šprice i to bez da naručujem kad mi dr. kaže koliko još trebam uzeti?  Na žalost imam prvi uzv tek nakon 8 dana uzimanja gonala jer upadam u prvomajske praznike.

----------


## ina33

Jelena, ako se dobro sjećam, može se svugdje tako mala količina - Ljekarna Filipović u Zagorskoj, ljekarna od VV-a, ljekarne oko Petrove, SD-a.... Najbolje zvrcni onu od VV-a, evo ti broja i što sam ja bila zapisala krajem 2006.-me, zadnji put kad sam kupovala Gonal:

"Ljekarna Mira Kožul
Dugi dol 4a
2300 499

Gonal F - 218,50
Menpour - 163

Imaju povrat

Ne mora se naručivati"

----------


## rijecanka77

Da li mi može netko reći da li je bolje pikati se prije ili poslije ultrazvuka.  Moj dr. je samo rekao da se pikam ujutro.  E, sad, prvi ultrazvuk u Zg-u imam u 7,30 nakon čega moram kontaktirati dr. u Beču i on će odrediti daljnje doze i terapiju.   Znači, mogla bi se pikati negdje oko 10, prije ili poslije. 
Drugi ultrazvuk mi je dva dana kasnije  u Beču i sad ne znam kad da se naručim na ultrazvuk, doktror dolazi tek poslije 9h. Ako se naručim u 9.30-10, to mi je taman kad moram davati injekcije.  Ili da se naručim oko podneva?  Ne mogu dobiti dr. na telefon jer ima jutros punkcije, a trebam se gore naručiti...Imam njegov mob za hitne intervencije, a glupo mi ga je za to zvati.

Ako netko ima kakav savjet, bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## ina33

Svejedno je, koliko kužim, mislim da ti ovisi o logistici klinike tj. da ako ideš kontra njihove većine odna moraš svaki put na UZV-u napominjat - ja se ono, sjećate se, pikam navečer ili ujutro. Na VV-u je to ujutro, kad sam išla u Maribor pikala sam se navečer jer mi je tako bilo zgodnije i njima je bilo svejedno, pa sam onda svaki put napominjala kad se pikam. Bilo bi najbolje kad bi ih dobila ili ako možeš obavijeno velom ljubaznosti i isprike,a opet ne predugo, SMSat doktoru pitanje u jednoznačnom obliku da ti može odgovoriti da ili ne - tipa "jel' OK da se pikam tad i tad (tu stavi kad ti najviše paše)".

----------


## rijecanka77

Hvala ina33  :Kiss:  

Zvat ću opet ili poslati e-mail...Nije nikakva hitna odluka ali hoću sve dogovoriti tako da se konačno mogu opustiti.  Nisam se sjetila pitati njihovu sestru na telefon, možda mi ona može pomoći ako je dr. zauzet.
Skužila sam da se vi iz Maribora svi pikate popodne ili navečer...On je meni rekao ujutro, kao i uzv.  Svaka klinika ima valjda svoj način rada.

----------


## Jelena

hvala *ina* i *elena*  :Kiss:

----------


## Natalina

*nina09* thx, znači pikanje za vv mora biti do 10h, a ja se baš nabrijala za popodnevno   :Laughing:   morat ću očigledno svaki dan malo kasnit na posao   :Grin:

----------


## nina09

> *nina09* thx, znači pikanje za vv mora biti do 10h, a ja se baš nabrijala za popodnevno    morat ću očigledno svaki dan malo kasnit na posao


Da tak meni sestre gore rekle,pošto ja idem  na VV svaki drugi dan,onda jedan dan me pikaju sestre a drugi ja doma,to obično bude oko pola 8h.
Ja se nadam da me čekaju još samo dva dana pikanja,pa onda valjda punkcija.Sretno Natalina  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*rijecanka77* u MB je pikanje popodne jer je i pregled većinom popodne, tako da bi ja recimo savjetovala pikanje nakon UZV-a jer ako se liječnik odluči da pojača terapiju ovisno o ishodu UZV-a onda to može biti odmah taj dan.
Ali svakako ti mail-aj pa nek ti oni kažu.

----------


## rijecanka77

Uporna, hvala.  
Nismo dobili dr. na telefon taj dan, ali mi je sestra rekla nek uzmem lijekove sa sobom kad dolazim na UZV u 9,30.  Tako da ću si tempirati onda uzimanje lijekova u 10h.  Pa nek dr. odluči što i kako.

----------


## ZO

ja moram objaviti da sam uspješno po prvi puta smiksala Menopur 3 u 1 i piknula se....dobro, pikanje sam svladala i prije, ali miksanje je bilo po prvi puta...
e sad...kada sam poslije proučavala ampulice vidjela sam da pri dnu ima još nešto malo tekućine...nisam isisala sve do zadnje kapljice...jesam pogriješila?
također mi se poslije pikanja pokazala kapljica, dvije krvi - jesam tu kaj sfulala? pikam se u trbuh....

----------


## samosvoja

Zo,malo tecnosti uvek ostane u ampuli.A sto se tice par kapi krvi i to je ok,sigurno si pogodila neki kapilar.I srecno  :Love:

----------


## ZO

hvala ti   :Heart:   :Love:  također

----------


## Rene2

http://www.ferringfertility.com/medi.../injecting.asp

Ja sam gledala na ovoj stranici kako se mućka, ali oni imaju totalno sve drugačije.

Ja trebam prve 2 ampule Menopura primiti u nedjelju u 13 h.
Mogu li s jednom otopinom otopiti 2 ampula praha? U uputama piše do 3 ampule praha na jedno otapalo.

*I pitanje br.2* 
U ampulama mi Menopur nije u prahu, nego više izgleda kao tableta. Kao da se prah kompresirao ili ne znam što.
Rok trajanja je o.k. 03/2010.
I bilo je sve original zapakirano.

*I pitanje broj 3*:

Kakve šprice i igle da kupim, od koliko mililitara šprice? I kupuju li se posebno igle za subkutano davanje ili su to sve iste igle, pa ne ubodeš do kraja?

Planiram sve raditi sama.

Joj, još sam se nečeg sjetila.   :Embarassed:  

Čime se otvara ona ampula od otapala? Ja sam vidjela da sestre u bolnici imaju za to neku turpijicu, a čime ću ja?
Što ako mi komadić tog stakla upadne u otapalo? :shock:

----------


## Rene2

Joj, krivi link

Evo ide ovaj:
http://www.ferringfertility.com/medi...bq_qcap_EN.pdf
i http://www.ferringfertility.com/medi..._needle_EN.pdf

----------


## Pinky

evo ja dobila i menopure pored gonala.... jel se oni trebaju drzati u fridzu? zaboravila pitat   :Embarassed:   dakle, moram se veceras upikat sa pola decapeptyla, 3 gonala i menopurom. uvik piknem gonal na jednu a decapeptyl na drugu stranu.... mogu li danas menopur na stranu decapeptyla...

ajme meni bice zvucim ko neka glupaca   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   sad cete mi rec - sta ima veze di se bodes, ubodi se zeno, al ja ko pravi streber moram upitat   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

oprostite   :Embarassed:

----------


## tinaka

Pinky,ja ti, na žalost, ne mogu pomoći, jer znam još manje od tebe   :Grin:  

Nego, mene zanima jel se može ona druga polovica decapeptyla dalje čuvati u frižideru do drugog dana?!  :?

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky,ja ti, na žalost, ne mogu pomoći, jer znam još manje od tebe   
> 
> Nego, mene zanima jel se može ona druga polovica decapeptyla dalje čuvati u frižideru do drugog dana?!  :?


moze. ja sam sada na pola decapeptyla. jucer sam "pretocila" polovicu u praznu spricu i bocnila se, a drugu polovicu ostavila u fridz i danas je bocnila.

----------


## Rene2

Što, nitko?

Curke aj nek mi neka odgovori. Stvarno me zanima za taj prah. Jel to smije biti tako?

----------


## tinaka

> moze. ja sam sada na pola decapeptyla. jucer sam "pretocila" polovicu u praznu spricu i bocnila se, a drugu polovicu ostavila u fridz i danas je bocnila.


Hvala   :Smile:  
A, jel ima neki razlog zašto si pretakala u praznu špricu, može li se, recimo, danas dati pola, a sutra pola istom injekcijom, mislim, bez ikakvog prelijevanja, pretakanja... :?
Znam da je vama možda glupo pitanje, al ja sam sa medicinom na jedno veliko 'vi'!

----------


## tinaka

[quote="Rene2"]

*I pitanje br.2* 
U ampulama mi Menopur nije u prahu, nego više izgleda kao tableta. Kao da se prah kompresirao ili ne znam što.
Rok trajanja je o.k. 03/2010.
I bilo je sve original zapakirano.
[quote]

Meni je tako bio slučaj s Gonalom, samo smo ulili otopinu unutra i mućkanjem se 'to' otopilo. E, sad, živimo u nadi da je s time bilo sve u redu...
Nije neka pomoć, ali...

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> moze. ja sam sada na pola decapeptyla. jucer sam "pretocila" polovicu u praznu spricu i bocnila se, a drugu polovicu ostavila u fridz i danas je bocnila.
> 
> 
> Hvala   
> A, jel ima neki razlog zašto si pretakala u praznu špricu, može li se, recimo, danas dati pola, a sutra pola istom injekcijom, mislim, bez ikakvog prelijevanja, pretakanja... :?
> Znam da je vama možda glupo pitanje, al ja sam sa medicinom na jedno veliko 'vi'!


ma mislim da mozes, meni je medicinska dala spricu viska, i ja sam mislila ubost pola danas a pola sutra

----------


## Pinky

> http://www.ferringfertility.com/medications/menopur/injecting.asp
> 
> Ja sam gledala na ovoj stranici kako se mućka, ali oni imaju totalno sve drugačije.
> 
> Ja trebam prve 2 ampule Menopura primiti u nedjelju u 13 h.
> Mogu li s jednom otopinom otopiti 2 ampula praha? U uputama piše do 3 ampule praha na jedno otapalo.
> 
> *I pitanje br.2* 
> U ampulama mi Menopur nije u prahu, nego više izgleda kao tableta. Kao da se prah kompresirao ili ne znam što.
> ...


ja sam danas isto dobila menopur, pored gonala koje koristim vec tjedan dana. je, to je tabletica koja se cijela otopi cim kapnes kap otapala. ja sam imala ostataka igala od gonala pa sam njih iskoristila (otopina je vec bila u sprici) jer mi je ona otopina od menopura izgledala prekomplicirano (isto sam se mislila kako da je otvorim) 
a u ljekarni mozes kupiti igle za subkutano davanje, meni je dala zena u ljekarni da vjezbam na jabukama   :Laughing:  

nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla....

----------


## Pinky

e da, mozes otopiti max 3 u jednom otapalu pa se bocnes jednom, a ne 2 puta

----------


## ZAUZETA

rene2  i menopur i gonal su u obliku tablete, to je ok, i da Pinky ti je napisala da možeš 3 tablete rastopiti sa istom otopinom, istina. Ja sam pitala sestru u čemu je caka pa je rekla da možda neke takva otopina više pecne jer je veća koncentracija, a mene ništa nije peklo. 

Pinky, i ja sam se bavila mišlju da sa otapalom od gonala rastopim menopur ali se nisam osudila jer ne znam jesu li ista, pitala sam sestru na hitnoj, ni ona nije znala pa sam odustala. I onda sam imala show sa menopurom, uglavnom tek je treća otvorena ampula poslužila svrsi a i po njoj je plivala plastika. Meni je ta ampula ozgledala kao staklena pa sam ju previše stisnula i rasprsnula se, pa druga pa skoro i treća. A ona je u stvari plastična i dosta krhka, kak im to uspije otvoriti bez pucanja , :? ne kužim.

----------


## Jelena

moja ampula s otapalom za menopur (i dipherelin) je bila staklena i imala je jednu točkicu u blizini vrata. dr mi je objasnio da moram gurati vrh ampule od sebe točno u smjeru suprotnom od te točkice, tj. točkica gleda mene, a ja guram palcem vrh od sebe. nisam nikad imala problema s pucanjem ampule. samo lagano gurati dok se ne pogodi prava sila.

ZAUZETA, jesi sigurna da su tvoje ampule plastične? meni je to čudno jer je većina plastike na sobnoj temperaturi dosta žilavije od stakla. vidi je l imaš točkicu nacrtanu. ako imaš, nema veze od čega je ampula pretpostavljam da ide na isti način.

sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

i ja sam zazirala od otvaranja otopine, ali stvarno nije problem, kao što je Jelena rekla, postoji mala točkica gdje staviš palac i onda to guraš od sebe, baš fino pukne....nemojte stiskat, nego gurajte....
ja sam na pola decapeptyla, ja otprilike odredim polovicu i pikam se...pa me isto zanima jel mogu drugi dan se piknut istom iglom i dati si drugu polovicu...jel netko tako radio...

----------


## samosvoja

Rene, za prvo pitanje odgovor je da.Ja sa 2 otopine rastvorim 4 menogona.Menogon ili menopur uvek izgleda kao mala kompresovana tabletica,znaci sa lekovima je sve u redu.Sto se tice spriceva ja uvek kupujem spriceve "odoka",znaci odem u apoteku pogledam i vidim velicinu.Trebaju ti dve igle,jedna veca deblja za mesanje i i jedna mala tanka za subkutano davanje.
Zo,nikako nemoj da koristis istu iglu dva puta,ali nikako!!!
Cure  :Love:

----------


## ZO

a kako da si onda dam drugu polovicu, jel se ta igla da mijenjat da nešto ne potrgam? stvarno mi žao druge polovice da je ne iskoristim, ali neću imati ni dosta decapeptyla ako ne radim tako....

----------


## Pinky

[quote="ZO"]a kako da si onda dam drugu polovicu, jel se ta igla da mijenjat da nešto ne potrgam? stvarno mi žao druge polovice da je ne iskoristim, ali neću imati ni dosta decapeptyla ako ne radim tako....[/quote

kupi u ljekarni sprice i igle i pretoci pola u kupljenu spricu a drugu polovicu spremi u frizider za sutra u original pakiranju. tako ja radim

----------


## ZO

kako pretačeš?

----------


## uporna

> kako pretačeš?


Izvučeš iglom u špricu i staviš kapicu u špricu i tako spremiš za drugi dan. Naravno upotrijebiš čistu iglu.

----------


## ZO

aha, nisam znala jel smijem otvarat decapeptyl odozgora i vući ga van, ali kako bi drugačije, a da ne diram njegovu iglu....
hvala   :Heart:  , danas pretačem i pikam se

----------


## amyx

Evo samo da se pohvalim da sam se danas prvi put sama piknula s gonalom. I nije uopče bilo strašno. Sad sam ponosna sama na sebe

----------


## ZO

bravo amyx  :D 
a ja prijavljujem da sam pretakanjem decapeptyla izgubila njegovu trećinu, ali što ću sad  :/ , dat ću si ovoliko koliko imam, prtljava sam do bola

----------


## tinaka

Meni su rekli da se ne smije pretakati, jer tekućina mora biti hermetički zatvorena, znači pola se potroši, a druga polovica se dalje zatvori i pospremi. :/

----------


## Pinky

a ja prijavljujem da sam izgleda krivo mutila menopur u inekciju sa otopinom za gonal 2 dana, jer sam danas umutila u menopurovu otopinu i nije me nista peklo, a zadnja 2 dana ko sam vrag. nadam se da osim boli pri davanju nisam nikakvu drugu stetu prouzrocila jucer i prekjucer...

a glupe sestre i doktori su rekli ma daaaa mozes ti to u spricu od gonala.... mos mislit, ne bi me onako peklo a danas nista...

----------


## ZO

ma ne znam, eto ja sam morala pretakat jer ga ne bih imala dovoljno, smjelo se ili ne....ako se ne smije pikat istom iglom niti otvarat onda automatski znači da ga pola treba bacit jer se igla ne može skidat....
ja pretočila, pa šta bude...činilo mi se manje zlo nego da se pikam istom iglom...nitko mi nije znao odgovorit na pitanje što da radim od stručnih osoba, pa....

----------


## Pinky

> Evo samo da se pohvalim da sam se danas prvi put sama piknula s gonalom. I nije uopče bilo strašno. Sad sam ponosna sama na sebe


vi samopikalice pojma nemate koliki ste junaci u mojim ocima   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## ZO

ma Pinky, pa stvarno nije teško, ali zaista... jel te zabrinjava da ne bi znala smućkat ili se ne bi mogla ubost?

----------


## Pinky

> ma Pinky, pa stvarno nije teško, ali zaista... jel te zabrinjava da ne bi znala smućkat ili se ne bi mogla ubost?


ma ne bi imala petlje ubost se. ja sad buljim u plafon dok mm bode   :Laughing:

----------


## tinaka

Mene je decapeptyl užasno pekao prvih dana kod pikanja, dok nisam skužila da ga moram barem sat ranije izvaditi iz frižidera, jer što je hladniji to bolje peče.

----------


## ZO

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma Pinky, pa stvarno nije teško, ali zaista... jel te zabrinjava da ne bi znala smućkat ili se ne bi mogla ubost?
> 
> 
> ma ne bi imala petlje ubost se. ja sad buljim u plafon dok mm bode


uopće ne skužiš kad se ubodeš, ništa ne boli...ali shvaćam....mene pak MM nikad ne bi mogao bost...on se ruši čim ja krenem po pikicu   :Grin:

----------


## ZO

> Mene je decapeptyl užasno pekao prvih dana kod pikanja, dok nisam skužila da ga moram barem sat ranije izvaditi iz frižidera, jer što je hladniji to bolje peče.


to je istina, mene Pinky upozorila

----------


## Rene2

Cure, puno hvala svima na svim odgovorima.  :Naklon: 
Danas u 13 h je prvo pikanje s 2 Menopura.

Imam sve, šprice, igle za izvlačenje, subkutane igle, alkohol...
Ja kupila igala i dugačkih i subkutanih tako da za svaku ampulu imam komplet  :Grin:  

Odlučila sam da ipak neću nikoga zvati, mada imam prijateljicu koja je med. sr. 

Puno hvala za ove upute o otvaranju ampula s otapalom. Skužila sam ja tu točkicu, ali nigdje nije objašnjeno čemu služi, ili nisam dobro čitala.

----------


## amyx

pošto sam se jučer pohvalila da sam se sama poknula u bolnici pred sestrom, danas ponosno javljam da sam sve sama obavila. I mučkanje i pikanje ,sve sama 





> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ZO prvotno napisa
> ...


MM danas ujutro kad sam se krenula piknuti viće nemrem ja to gledat, nemrem ja to gledat i pobježe u kupaonu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tinaka

A kod nas je upravo obrnuta situacija, dok me mm piče, ja brojim ovce po plafonu, pojačam muziku do kraja i prebacim se u neku drugu dimenziju, jer bi inače završila na podu od straha!   :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

> A kod nas je upravo obrnuta situacija, dok me mm piče, ja brojim ovce po plafonu, pojačam muziku do kraja i prebacim se u neku drugu dimenziju, jer bi inače završila na podu od straha!


ti si ko ja   :Laughing:  nikad tako plafon detaljno nisam istrazivala   :Laughing:

----------


## Matovila

Uskoro cu zapoceti s pikanjem... zapravo dogovorila sam se da ce mm sve pripremati i pikati dok se ja dovoljno ne ohrabrim da samu sebe piknem. Prema uputama dr. kupili smo sve lijekove i sada cekamo zeleno svjetlo.

Pazljivo smo pregledali hrpu kutijica koju sada imamo kod kuce, promatrali pakiranje, citali upute... Vidim da Gonal u svom pakiranju vec ima dvije iglice, spricu s otopinom i onu malu kutijicu s praskom/tableticom. 

Da li je potrebno kupiti jos neke extra sprice, iglice? Da li vi kad se pikate koristite onu spricu u kojoj se nalazi otopina ili za to koristite skroz novu spricu? Naime, mm misli da je to sve "ready for use" i da nije potrebno kupovati nikakvu extra sprice i igle, ali streber kakav jesam, odlucila sam ipak jos provjeriti s vama iskusnim curkama!

----------


## Pinky

ma ne treba nista extra kupovat, imat ces viska sprica i igala jer ces vjerojatno mutiti 2-3 u jednu otopinu. ali cuvaj ostatke, mogu ti dobro doci ko meni sad sa menopurom   :Grin:

----------


## amyx

Sa velikom iglom mješaš tekučinu i prah a sa malom se pikaš. Ništa ne trebate kupovati. Na prvu pikicu odi kod sestre u bolnici gdje si u postupku i traži da ti pokažu ili TM ako će te on pikati. Tako sam ja, a dalje sama. Nije strašno

----------


## Matovila

Dakle, koristimo istu onu spricu u kojoj se nalazi otopina?

----------


## Pinky

> Dakle, koristimo istu onu spricu u kojoj se nalazi otopina?


da. u nju umutite 2-3 praha (koliko ti je propisano, max. idu 3 praha u 1 otapalo) sa onom velikom iglom. kad smuckate, stavis malu iglu i bocnes se. to ti je super opisano u uputama a evo ti i filmic (ima ga vec negdje, cisto da ne trazis)

http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/se...ctflash=false&

----------


## Matovila

Jos jedno pitanje.... koje mozda ne spada ovdje, ali da ne otvaram poseban topic...

Razgovarala sam s poznanicom iz inozemstva. Kod njih se medicinski otpad posebno zbrinjava, na nacin da iskoristene igle, sprice ne bacas u obicni kos za smece nego odlazes u posebnu kutiju i kad ju napunis odneses do najblize bolnice, doma zdravlja gdje se preuzima takav otpad. Kakvu vi praksu imate? Jel postoji uopce takva ili slicna mogucnost u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Jelena

Istina je da se tako vani radi. Ja sam nosila u apoteku. Ovdje u Hr nisam ni pitala, ali tvoje pitanje je na mjestu.

----------


## laky

imaju uzeti kutije za med.odpad sigurno u ljekarnama

----------


## sbonetic

Jedno pitanje danas mi je 6 dc i primila sam 14 gonala i danas popodne ću dobit još dva i sutra dva, da li je normalno da osjećam povremeno neku nelagodu na jajnicima to nije bol nego osjetim ko neki pritisak da li je to prerano da bi se išta osjećalo?

----------


## ina33

> Jedno pitanje danas mi je 6 dc i primila sam 14 gonala i danas popodne ću dobit još dva i sutra dva, da li je normalno da osjećam povremeno neku nelagodu na jajnicima to nije bol nego osjetim ko neki pritisak da li je to prerano da bi se išta osjećalo?


Meni se čini da ti je to normalno. Eventualno prouči, za nakon transfera, a pogotovo što si mlađa i prvi ti je put, vezano za simptome hiperstimulacije (NE govorim ti da ti je hiperstimulacija, ali to mora nekako svatko tko se upušta u IVF znati - tu tablicu s time kako izgledaju simptomi pogotovo zato jer ćeš ti nakon transfera doma na otok, a i inače se nemaju UZV-ovi nakon transfera i pacijenti sami prate svoje simptome i, po meni, na njima je odgovornost da se javljaju doktorima, ako je nešto čudno) - pogledaj ovu tablicu "Različiti simptomi hiperstimulacije i praktični savjeti....":

http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

Vodi računa da će ti tijelo izovulirat i možda do 10 puta više nego normalno, pa ako žene i inače osjete ovulaciju (neke), normalno je pikanje u jajnicima. Ono što poslije ne bi bilo normalno je da ti je stomak ko 3. mjesec trudnoće, da zadržavaš urin, da zbog povećanih jajnika hodaš kao gejsha sitnim koračićima, da boli dok sjediš itd. - meni se to dogodilo na blagu hiperstimulaciju zato je bitno poznavat simptome, pogotovo jer ih trudnoća pogoršava. Zasad je sve što osjećaš, čini mi se, ovako kako mogu procijenit preko neta, OK.

----------


## ina33

Više nego što je normalno = više nego što u prirodnom ciklusu (to htjedoh reći, pod lijekovima je normalno i poželjno više, to je cilj stimulacije). E, i 14 ti nije neka količina, da se ne prepadneš, ima cura i s preko 40 (ja) pa i više, do 60. Nemoj se plašit (lako je meni sad govorit), samo se prati   :Love: . Sretno!

----------


## sbonetic

hvala ina33, kao šta i znaš da mi je prvi put zato sve pitam jer sam tako smirenija!

Jedinu promjenu koju imam od kada se pikam da uopće nisam gladna i nemam apetita a to mi i paše....a nakon transfera ostajem u zagrebu nekoliko dana tako i da se šta počne dešavat poliklinika mi je blizu!

----------


## ina33

> hvala ina33, kao šta i znaš da mi je prvi put zato sve pitam jer sam tako smirenija!
> 
> Jedinu promjenu koju imam od kada se pikam da uopće nisam gladna i nemam apetita a to mi i paše....a nakon transfera ostajem u zagrebu nekoliko dana tako i da se šta počne dešavat poliklinika mi je blizu!


Super, sretno!

----------


## Rene2

Ponosno javljam da se sama pikam već 2 dana.  :D 

Uopće nije bed.

Jučer sam smućkala 2 praška u jednu otopinu, a danas samo jedna ampula i tako do kraja postupka.

Vjerojatno će mi i ostati.

----------


## tinaka

Ne znam jel pravo mjesto da pitam, al je u kontekstu.

Danas sam umjesto pola decapeptyla primila cijelu injekciju. Jel to neki problem?!  :?  :?

----------


## nina09

cure,danas bila na transferu a 11.5.trebam primiti još jedan choragon,jel si netko to davao sam,ja bi ali me zanima dal ima još koja toliko nadobudna  :Rolling Eyes: 
a decapeptyl ide u ruku ili mogu i u trbuh?

----------


## Jelena

draga nina, ja sve sama pikam. nije mi fora, ali mi se toliko jako ne ide u čekaonice da sve sama odrađujem. decapeptyl može u ruku, može u trbuh. kad se sama pikaš, lakše je u trbuh. 
a kako to sad nakon ET-a uzimaš decapeptyl?
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu

----------


## nina09

hvala jelena  :Love:  
jučer nakon transfera sam dobila inj.choragona
danas moram primiti inj.decapeptyla
a 11.5. opet inj.choragona.
Zašto sve to,nemam pojma
Ja kroz protokol nisam uopče koristla decapeptyl,ovo mi je prvi :/

----------


## Sanja79

Da podignem ovu vise nego korisnu temu... :D 
Imam jedno pitanjce... Kupila sam 2ml sprice za decapeptyl- jesu li one dovoljno velike? Mislim da jesu, ali ipak da provjerim. Ako pak nisu, da zamijenim dok nije kasno (veceras pada 1.).

----------


## Pinky

hmmm

ja sam imala decapeptyl koji je vec bio 2-u-1 dakle i otopina i lijek u sprici i trebalo je se samo bocniti

----------


## tinaka

Da, i ja sam dobila decapeptyl već u šprici, spreman za upotrebu.  :/

----------


## Jelena

I ja isto... Čini mi se da su te naše 1 ml. Jesi sigurna da nemaš dipherelin (možda je glupo pitanje, ali za svaki slučaj)? To je isto kao decapeptyl, ali je posebno otapalo, posebno lijek.

----------


## Sanja79

Ne, nije diphereline- decapeptyl u jednoj bocici (kao tabletica izgleda) i rastvor u ampulici...

----------


## Jelena

Sigurno piše na bočici otapala koja je to količina (ili na kutiji negdje). Ovaj naš je 1 ml otapala i 0,1mg lijeka. Sigurno i ti imaš tako, samo razdvojeno. Ako je tako, onda ti je dovoljna šprica od 2 ml. Ne brini što ti je razdvojeno, lakše je za skladištiti, drži se na sobnoj temperaturi i onda manje pecka dok se pikaš. Ja sam lani imala dipherelin, on je bio tako isto odvojen. Nije problem.

----------


## Pinky

mislim da su nase sprice (already made) bile 1ml, (bilo bi dobro da neka friska bockalica provjeri) ali ti i ne moras napuniti cijelu spricu od 2ml, samo onoliko koliko imas otapala. ipak bi ti bilo zgodnije da kupis 1 ml spricu, cisto manipulacije radi....

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam provjerila u frižideru svoje decapeptyle. Čini se da je to individualan doživljaj, ja bih rađe nešto veću špricu da ne moram brinuti kad usisam nešto zraka, hoću li imati mjesta još za povući stap, tako da mi se 2 ml čine skroz OK.

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala curke, ne mogu sad provjeriti dok ne dodjem kuci, ali mislim da ce biti ok. A najsmjesnije je sto se ne bojim jos uvijek...

----------


## Jelena

I ne trebaš se bojati! Ja sam do sada vidjela dvije vrste bočica s otapalima, jedna je s plastičnim poklopcem, gdje se veća igla gurne kroz gumenu opnu i usisa otapalo, a druge su one skroz staklene ampule s onom točkicom koju sam nedavno na ovom topicu spominjala. Obje su OK. Lijek je uvijek bio u istoj, onakvoj s plastičnim poklopcem i gumenom opnom. Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rene2

Ja sam si davala 1ml Menopura, ali sam kupovala šprice od 2ml 8nije bilo trenutno u ljekarni onih od 1ml), a i ove su bile fakat male, onda ne znam kako bih s tim malima od 1ml.

----------


## Sanja79

Bile su dobre ove od 2ml. Sasvim dovoljno prostora za manipulaciju (izvlacenje itd)... Sve proslo bezbolno. Jos ne mogu da vjerujem da je tako bezbolno. Nisam uzgojila ovaj spek bezveze. Konacno i on ima svoju svrhu.   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

bravo, sanja79!   :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

Sanja, super ti ide!   :Kiss:  

moj je spek jos na odmoru, a jadan ni ne sluti sta ga ceka... mada, to bockanje fakat nije nikakva mudrost   :Wink:

----------


## missy

...da, MM je rekao kako je ponosan na mene,jer ja to tako junački bocnem...  :Grin: 
Ma mi smo    m r a k     koke!!!!!!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala vam cure za savjete- ovaj topic mi je bio jako koristan. Inace ne znam kako bih se snasla.   :Love:

----------


## rijecanka77

Ja sam se danas porezala dok sam lomila ampulu s otopinom za miješanje s Menopurom   :Crying or Very sad:   Bilo mi je prvi put da to radim i prejako sam stisnula.  Sve se zgnječilo u mojoj ruci.  Na kraju sam se i rasplakala...

----------


## Sanja79

Ajoooj...  :shock:  I ja sam se toga pribojavala pa sam zato bila bas bas oprezna.
Pogotovo jer su mi se ruke tresle...

----------


## rijecanka77

Ma, prošlo me je...bila sam nervozna i fino sam se bar isplakala...Flaster na ruci i idemo dalje!    :Smile:

----------


## ZO

> Ja sam se danas porezala dok sam lomila ampulu s otopinom za miješanje s Menopurom    Bilo mi je prvi put da to radim i prejako sam stisnula.  Sve se zgnječilo u mojoj ruci.  Na kraju sam se i rasplakala...


bitno je staviti palac na točkicu koja je s jedne strane, to okreneš prema sebi i s palcem guraš prema van, dakle ne stišćeš nego guraš i nema šanse da polomiš sve.......

----------


## Pinky

a dobro je staviti flaster na palac (mislim i prije nego sto se porezes) cisto za svaki slucaj da se ne porezes

----------


## rijecanka77

*ZO i Pinky*...hvala vam!  Nakon 3 dana i potpuno izlomljenih ampula, konacno sam uspjela!  Znam da nije mudrost, ali jednostavno mi nije islo od ruke...

----------


## a72

Evo da se i ja pohvalim, maloprije se sama bocnula, bilo je bezbolno, ali potpuno bezbolno, u pitanju je supresija diphereline  :D  
Juce mi je dala prijateljica (nazalost zena sa iskustvom )prvu, i malkice me peckalo, a danas sama i nista   :Grin:  
Malo ohrabrenja za cure koje se boje kao sto sam se i ja bojala   :Love:

----------


## klara

Možete li mi reći koje su debljine iglice s kojima si dajete Gonal/Menopur? ne za miksanje, nego one koje idu u mišić.  U ljekarni sam kupila 0.6 s plavim plastičnim dijelom, rekli su mi da su te uobičajene a meni se čini da sam prije imala neke tanje i da su bile žute. Jesam li nešto pobrkala?

----------


## Jelena

Gonali imaju u originalnom pakovanju igle 0,33x12mm. Nemam više onih iz apoteke što sam ih za menopure kupovala pa ne mogu provjeriti. Ja sam se dosta napikala, mislim da ti je 0,6 uredu, ako ti duljina nije puno veća od 12mm. Igle od Decapeptyla koji se jednako daje su definitivno bile deblje od ovih od Gonala, Gonalove su čini mi se najtanje. Usporedbe radi, one velike za miješanje su 1,2x40 mm.

Sretno!

----------


## pčelica2009

kako miksate 4 gonala?2 po 2-znači dva bockanja jer samo tri idu u otopinu ili???

----------


## klara

Hvala Jelena! 0.33 zvuči tanko. Ali snalazim se s ovim 0.6, iako mi se učinla igla jako debelom. Prekjučer sam zurila u nju u trenutku panike "kako ću ja ovo", iako se pikam već peti puta.

pčelica mislim da možeš u 2 otopine, s jednim bockanjem. Prvo uzmeš svu tekućinu, onda sav prah, jedan po jedan, sve u jednu špricu.

----------


## loki

Nema potrebe pikati se dva puta radi 4 amp. npr.Gonala, sve što si otopila uvuci u jednu špricu.
Sretno

----------


## ZAUZETA

Klara, meni su rekli da u apoteci tražim idle za dijabetičare, jer to su te male i tanke, ali na hitnoj kad nisu iomali tih, dali su mi sa velikima, samo ne smiješ duboko ipiknuti. boc boc  :Heart:

----------


## klara

Kupila sam danas u ljekarni iglice 0.4x13, upravo isprobala jednu i puuuno mi se više sviđaju od onih 0.6  :D

----------


## tinaka

Ja kad sam kupovala igle, uvijek sam napomenula da želim dječje.

----------


## Biene

Curke valjda ste o tome već pisale, no dajte ponovite molim vas: danas me bocnula sestra u mojoj ambulanti, smješala je 2 gonala u 1 otopini, a jucer na VV je očito bilo drugačije kad je injekcija duže trajala (više tekućine?). Je li to u redu? I da danas mi se užasno vrti, je ti to od gonala ili što nisam jela ništa osim kave. Jučer mi je bilo ok.

----------


## Jelena

Nema veze koliko je tekućine, važno je koliko je Gonala. Možda je stil pikanja drugačiji. Meni i kad se sama pikam različito dugo traje. Osim toga piše u uputi da kad se sve istisne da se još neko vrijeme drži unutra, možda su na VV držali duže.
Ne bih znala od čega ti se vrti. Sumnjam da je to od Gonala.

----------


## ksena28

jel ima neki filmić za gonale? ja tražila na youtubeu, ali svi imaju onaj pen, ja imam gonale vulgaris  :? joj, valjda sam dobro to obavila  :/

----------


## Jelena

ja nisam vidjela filmić, ali sam imala nedavno gonale doma i pen i ove vulgaris. ne znam gdje bi mogla pogriješiti (prije možeš s penom zbrljati dozu ili početak). ma sigurno si ti to dobro. ne brini.

----------


## srki

Imam nedoumice.Kad mi sestra daje injekciju onda me uzasno pece rura,a kad si ja sama dajem u trbuh nista ili vrlo malo me pece.boim se da ne radim nesto dobro.
Ne pece me ni decapeptyl niti menopur.mijesam 4 tablete sa 2 tekucine.

I jos nesto sto mi se dogodilo.Davala sam si injekciju u trbuh i kad sam izvlacila iglu potekla mi je krv.Ubola sam se u venu .Da li tko zna da li se moze sta lose dogoditi posto sam si tako dala injekciju?Sad jako pazim da se to vise ne dogodi.

----------


## tinaka

> Imam nedoumice.Kad mi sestra daje injekciju onda me uzasno pece rura,a kad si ja sama dajem u trbuh nista ili vrlo malo me pece.boim se da ne radim nesto dobro.
> Ne pece me ni decapeptyl niti menopur.mijesam 4 tablete sa 2 tekucine.
> 
> I jos nesto sto mi se dogodilo.Davala sam si injekciju u trbuh i kad sam izvlacila iglu potekla mi je krv.Ubola sam se u venu .Da li tko zna da li se moze sta lose dogoditi posto sam si tako dala injekciju?Sad jako pazim da se to vise ne dogodi.


Srki, to kaj te ne boli dok si sama daješ injekciju samo znači da imaš bolju ruku za davanje od sestre, a i vjerojatno ti je injekcija toplija, jer što je toplija to manje boli. A vjerojatno si i pažljivija sama prema sebi, nego što su to drugi. Što se tiče krvi, vjerojatno si malo preduboko upiknula, ali nije to ništa strašno. Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## goodwitch

srki,tinaka ti je već sve rekla,a ja bi dodala samo da bi u biti svaki put kad se pikneš trebala malo aspirirati(samo malo klipić povući prema vani,ali samo klipić,a ne i iglu),pa ako si piknula kakvu žilicu pojavi se krv na spoju igle i šprice.onda samo malo izvučeš iglu i promijeniš smijer i opet provjeriš prije davanja.a ovo kaj je tebi potekla krv je najvjerovatnije zato što si se porezala sa iglicom prilikom izvačenja igle,koja je jako oštra i ako nemaš isti kut izvlačenja obavezno se porežeš  :Smile:

----------


## Matovila

Danas smo se piknuli prvi put! Moj dragi je pravi hrabrisa   :Embarassed:  
Nekoliko smo puta pregledali filmice s uputama. Btw, curke puno hvala na linku (http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...ff75iuvial.jsp). Jako je koristan i sve je polako i dobro prikazano.

Ipak, bili smo malo smotani, nakon sto je moj dragi sve pripremio, ja sam legla na krevet misleci da je tako najlakse. Sama sam se uhvatila za spekic. U trenutku kad je moj dragi krenuo s pikicom, mene je uhvatilo nesto izmedju smijeha i straha pa mi je trbuh podrhtavao, a nakon sto je mm izvukao pikicu ispala mu je iz ruke i zapiknula mu se u nogu u stopalo

Uopce ne znam dal da se na ovo   :Laughing:  ili da se brinem  :Rolling Eyes:  

Valjda smo sve dobro napravili, mislim da ce nam sutra biti lakse  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

ja sam od nedavno na Fragminu, po preporuci dr. R., do 14. tt, a kasnije ćemo vidjeti
moram priznati da mi ovo pikanje nije nimalo kao gonal f ili ovitrelle, osim što boli i peče ostaju mi plave tufnice po nogama :shock: 
da li negdje griješimo u pikanju, trebalo bi biti sve jednako - potkožno :?

----------


## tonili

ne, mislim da ne griješite - i meni je trbuh od fragmina poplavio, a do tada je bilo sve ok. istu sam tehniku pikanja primjenjivala...

----------


## bambolina

da li m netko može objasnit kako da si sama dam injekciju progesterona. imam ampulu. trebam kupi inj. koju? hvala

----------


## ivica_k

> da li m netko može objasnit kako da si sama dam injekciju progesterona. imam ampulu. trebam kupi inj. koju? hvala


ja nisam niti pokušavala, idem u Dom zdravlja, svaki 4. dan! nažalost nisam ti pomogla, ali moja preporuka je da prepustiš nekom stručnom da ti je da  :Love:

----------


## martina123

Uh.. ja bi se isto sama pikala, ostalo mi je komplicirano...
Imam Decapeptyl i Gonal (2 ampule na dan) kasnije...
Vidjela sam da je D. skroz spreman pa cu ga probati i trbuh sama pikati, mozda samo da mi prvi dan pokaze sestra...

Gonal cu pak vidjeti jer cu sama ili kod doc.

----------


## pčelica2009

Ma to ti je prejednostavno.Ja sam si sama dala 2 gonala u autu u vožnji dok je muž vozio kući iz zg.

----------


## martina123

curke, sama sam si dala Decapeptyl i stvorila zracni jastucic na trbuhu.

Kako da ne radim to vise? (zasto mi se desilo to?)

----------


## klara

> curke, sama sam si dala Decapeptyl i stvorila zracni jastucic na trbuhu.
> 
> Kako da ne radim to vise? (zasto mi se desilo to?)


Možda nije zračni jastučić, nego tekućina nakupljena na jednom mjestu? Meni se to znalo dogoditi, brzo bi se razišlo. U svakom slučaju, nema utjecaja na efikasnost lijeka.

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> curke, sama sam si dala Decapeptyl i stvorila zracni jastucic na trbuhu.
> 
> Kako da ne radim to vise? (zasto mi se desilo to?)
> 
> 
> Možda nije zračni jastučić, nego tekućina nakupljena na jednom mjestu? Meni se to znalo dogoditi, brzo bi se razišlo. U svakom slučaju, nema utjecaja na efikasnost lijeka.


I meni je brzo otislo, a znaci to je tekucina na jednom mjestu.

 :Grin:  

glavno je da je lijek nutra i da nema opasnosti! 8)

----------


## RuzicaSB

> kako miksate 4 gonala?2 po 2-znači dva bockanja jer samo tri idu u otopinu ili???


4 Gonala mozes smiksati u 2 otopine i bocnuti se jednom samo.  :Kiss:  Ja si kupim sprice od 2 ml u apoteci a igle mozes koristiti one koje dobijes uz Gonal.

----------


## martina123

...hop, da dignem topic....

----------


## pino

ej citam topic o VV, pa mi je palo na pamet - sorry ako vec to ima, nisam citala sve - ali mogli bi napraviti neki youtube instruction video o samodavanju injekcija - i to bi bilo najbolje kad bi bila neka sestra iz neke poznate bolnice kao autoritet. Sto mislite o tome?

----------


## martina123

> ej citam topic o VV, pa mi je palo na pamet - sorry ako vec to ima, nisam citala sve - ali mogli bi napraviti neki youtube instruction video o samodavanju injekcija - i to bi bilo najbolje kad bi bila neka sestra iz neke poznate bolnice kao autoritet. Sto mislite o tome?


JOOOOJ DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! DA!!!
I sa Decapeptylom i sa Gonalom i sa Menopurom i inima!!!!!!! DAAAA!!!!!!!

----------


## ina33

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ej citam topic o VV, pa mi je palo na pamet - sorry ako vec to ima, nisam citala sve - ali mogli bi napraviti neki youtube instruction video o samodavanju injekcija - i to bi bilo najbolje kad bi bila neka sestra iz neke poznate bolnice kao autoritet. Sto mislite o tome?
> 
> 
> JOOOOJ DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! DA!!!
> I sa Decapeptylom i sa Gonalom i sa Menopurom i inima!!!!!!! DAAAA!!!!!!!


Ima brojni filmići na youtubeu za Gonal i Menopur, treba searchat u stilu "injecting GonalF", ima i filmić proizvođača Serono kako se injektira Gonal, ali bilo bi super kad bi netko stručan na hrv. to objasnio. Pada mi na pamet sestra Marija s VV-a koja je u penziji i pridružila nam se na prosvjedu i možda bi htjela sudjelovati u tako nečemu (ona je MM-a naučila davanju injekcija, a super je odradio posao u MB postupku).

Evo sa slo sitea o neplodnosti di su mjesta za subkutano i intramuskularno davanje injekcija i kako izgledaju igle za to:

http://www.neplodnost.info/ziva/port...50711191023244

----------


## martina123

Pa upravo to, da upute budu na hrvatskom te da ih daje strucna osoba (medicinska sestra).

Ja cu se pohvaliti da je mm jucer na hitnoj (otisli smo da nam pokazu kako se Gonal mijesa) sam mijesao (uz upute sestre) otopinu te da je pravi majstor, pikanje ipak obavljam ja.
(i Decapeptyl i Gonal u trbuh).

----------


## ina33

> Pa upravo to, da upute budu na hrvatskom te da ih daje strucna osoba (medicinska sestra).


Mogli bi je moliti, mislim da znam par osoba koje su s njom u kontaktu, javite se kad sazrije video-ideja.

----------


## pino

Evo ina, ja cu ti se javit... 

A do tada - ima li netko tko bi bio voljan snimiti? Ja sam filmice snimala obicnim digitalnim fotoaparatom i dovoljno su dobri za youtube. Znaci, vjerojatno oko 2-3 sata vremena posla, kad se zbroje dogovori i putovanje do snimanja i samo snimanje. 

To je dao netko ideju na VV temi, mislim uporna, kako smanjiti redove i cekanja jer puno zena dolazi samo na injekcije, znaci, u interesu vam je ako idete na postupke, cak i ako se vi znate sami pikati...

----------


## martina123

> Evo ina, ja cu ti se javit... 
> 
> A do tada - ima li netko tko bi bio voljan snimiti? Ja sam filmice snimala obicnim digitalnim fotoaparatom i dovoljno su dobri za youtube. Znaci, vjerojatno oko 2-3 sata vremena posla, kad se zbroje dogovori i putovanje do snimanja i samo snimanje. 
> 
> To je dao netko ideju na VV temi, mislim uporna, kako smanjiti redove i cekanja jer puno zena dolazi samo na injekcije, znaci, u interesu vam je ako idete na postupke, cak i ako se vi znate sami pikati...


Curke iz Zagreba, javite se!   :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

Od prvog postupka u kojem sam koristila Gonal F ostala mi je gomila neiskoristenih sprica s otapalom. Sada cu koristiti Menopur koji dolazi u pakovanju bez sprica. Sta mislite (ili jos bolje, ako pouzdano znate!), da li bih mogla iskoristiti otapalo koje sam dobila uz Gonal, za otapanje Menopura?   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

*Aurora*, nisam 100% sigurna, ali mislim da sam na uputstvu ili na samom otapalu pročitala da se smije koristiti samo za Gonal. Provjeri u ljekarni ili u MPO klinici.

----------


## Jelena

> Od prvog postupka u kojem sam koristila Gonal F ostala mi je gomila neiskoristenih sprica s otapalom. Sada cu koristiti Menopur koji dolazi u pakovanju bez sprica. Sta mislite (ili jos bolje, ako pouzdano znate!), da li bih mogla iskoristiti otapalo koje sam dobila uz Gonal, za otapanje Menopura?


Jesi već kupila Menopur i provjerila ima li otapalo u pakovanju? Nisam nikada dobila neki od tih lijekova bez otapala. Pretpostavljam da će biti unutra, samo nećeš imati igle i šprice, to ćeš kupiti u apoteci, a otapalo (u pravilu je to fiziološka otopina) će najvjerojatnije biti ili u onoj flašici veličine cca pola palca ili ona duguljasta staklenka kojoj moraš lomiti vrh. Kupljenim iglama i špricama se usisa otapalo ubrizga u flašicu s lijekom, malo pričeka da se otopi, otopina se ponovno usisa i pik.

----------


## Aurora*

*Gabi* na samoj sprici s otapalom pise da je to otapalo za Gonal F. Medjutim, nigdje ne pise koji je sastav otapala, a ja si nekako mislim da su sva otapala ista. U ljekarni mi nisu znali pouzdano reci smijem li otapalo od Gonala koristiti za Menopur, a svog doktora za MPO cu pitati o tome, ako budem u prilici, sto svakako nece biti prije nego sto pocnem sa stimulacijom. 

*Jelena* Menopur sam nabavila i on ima svoje otapalo. Ali kako je u staklenci koja se mora lomiti i obziroma da treba posebno kupiti sprice, mislila sam zasto ne bih iskoristila ono sto vec imam i kada bi tako bilo jednostavnije...

----------


## Jelena

Aurora, provjeri s doktorom. Meni to nije bio nikakav problem, lomiti te flašice, iako moram bit iskrena da sam dosta spretna s takvim stvarima i inače. Budući da sam štreber, išla bih na sigurno i ne bih bila mirna kad ne bih radila sve kako piše u uputstvu i ne bih se usudila uzeti drugo otapalo. Iako i ja vjerujem da je to naprosto fiziološka otopina i da je svejedno.
Sretno! I daj pliz javi što ti je dr. rekao, baš me zanima.

----------


## sretna35

nisam baš on topic ali je vrlo slično, naime, moram uraditi kućni profil glukoze u krvi i sva sam u bedu, što me čudi jer sam sebi dala više  od 150 različitih inekcija (tri posljednja postupka se sama pikam), a sda me brine kako ću se ubosti u jagodicu prsta i nacijediti 5-6 kapljica krvi

ima li netko iskustva, pod kojim kutem bosti koji je prst najboje piknuti i sl?

----------


## Pinky

> Od prvog postupka u kojem sam koristila Gonal F ostala mi je gomila neiskoristenih sprica s otapalom. Sada cu koristiti Menopur koji dolazi u pakovanju bez sprica. Sta mislite (ili jos bolje, ako pouzdano znate!), da li bih mogla iskoristiti otapalo koje sam dobila uz Gonal, za otapanje Menopura?


nemoj. to sam ja radila u pola postupka kad mi je uveo i menopure. bolilo je za poludit ( a nijedna inekcija me nije bolila tj pekla)  onda je mm inzistirao da smuti menopur u otapalu za menopur i nista nije peklo.

----------


## Jelena

> nisam baš on topic ali je vrlo slično, naime, moram uraditi kućni profil glukoze u krvi i sva sam u bedu, što me čudi jer sam sebi dala više  od 150 različitih inekcija (tri posljednja postupka se sama pikam), a sda me brine kako ću se ubosti u jagodicu prsta i nacijediti 5-6 kapljica krvi
> 
> ima li netko iskustva, pod kojim kutem bosti koji je prst najboje piknuti i sl?


sretna, nisam se pikala u prst, imala sam kolegu secerasa koji se stalno bockao i mjerio si valjda inzulin, uz kavu, na seminarima, stalno je imao taj uredjajcic sa sobom. meni se cini da je pikao skoro okomito na povrsinu. to mi je i logicno, jer se manje moras bocnuti za isti efekt (sjecas se ono "kosinus fi"  :Smile:  ), odnosno manja je ozljeda prsta pa se prije poveze tkivo, ali to su nijanse. nadam se da ce ti se netko s iskustvom javiti   :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

Ima možda negdje filmić o davanju inj.decapeptyla? Nikad se nisam pikala sama pa neznam da li ću imati hrabrosti i dal ću znati.

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora* prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Od prvog postupka u kojem sam koristila Gonal F ostala mi je gomila neiskoristenih sprica s otapalom. Sada cu koristiti Menopur koji dolazi u pakovanju bez sprica. Sta mislite (ili jos bolje, ako pouzdano znate!), da li bih mogla iskoristiti otapalo koje sam dobila uz Gonal, za otapanje Menopura?  
> 
> 
> nemoj. to sam ja radila u pola postupka kad mi je uveo i menopure. bolilo je za poludit ( a nijedna inekcija me nije bolila tj pekla)  onda je mm inzistirao da smuti menopur u otapalu za menopur i nista nije peklo.


Evo, da napisem i kako sam to rijesila. Isprva sam ipak kupila nove sprice. Nisu imali manje od 2 ml pa sam uzela te. Medjutim te sprice, neke plasticne zelene, su bile bas nezgodne za koristenje. Klip naprosto nije klizio kako treba, sto mi je pretstavljalo veliki problem, posebno prilikom istiskivanja zraka. 

Onda sam odlucila ipak iskoristiti one fine staklene sprice koje su mi ostale od Gonala. Iz njih sam prvo istisnula postojece otapalo, a zatim ih napunila s otapalom koje ide uz Menopur. Eto tako sam ja to rijesila.   :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Ima možda negdje filmić o davanju inj.decapeptyla? Nikad se nisam pikala sama pa neznam da li ću imati hrabrosti i dal ću znati.


*Strike* samodavanje injekcija je vrlo jednostavno i sigurna sam da ces to i ti vrlo brzo savladati. 

Za pocetak procitaj ovu temu od pocetka, uvjerena sam da ces tu naci odgovore na sva svoja pitanja. 

Na 8. strani je *Pinky* stavila link na filmic za davanje Gonala. Taj link je jako dobar i bit ce ti od pomoci bez obzira koje injekcije koristila.

Decapeptyl je vec pripremljen za koristenje, samo skines kapicu i bocnes se. A gdje i kako ce ti biti jasno kada procitas ovaj topic.   :Wink:  

Sretno!

----------


## pino

Stavila sam neke filmiće na ovu stranicu

http://groups.google.com/group/gradj.../web/injekcije

dajte sugestije što još mogu staviti tamo! (i komentare kako vam se sviđa)

----------


## Gabi25

Cure podižem malo temu jer imam jednu nedoumicu- uskoro počinjem sa svojim prvim pikanjem, pikat ću se sama pa me zanima- da li se menopur pika u trbuh pod kutem od 45 ili 90 stupnjeva? Pročitala sam cijelu temu pa sam vidjela da su mišljenja različita a na onom filmiću na you tube-u se cura pika pod 90 stupnjeva? Kako je ispravno?

----------


## Strike

> Cure podižem malo temu jer imam jednu nedoumicu- uskoro počinjem sa svojim prvim pikanjem, pikat ću se sama pa me zanima- da li se menopur pika u trbuh pod kutem od 45 ili 90 stupnjeva? Pročitala sam cijelu temu pa sam vidjela da su mišljenja različita a na onom filmiću na you tube-u se cura pika pod 90 stupnjeva? Kako je ispravno?



*Gabi25*,ja sam se pikala većinom od 90 stupnjeva,tako me manje boljelo,i sve je bilo u redu.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti Strike, mislim da ću i ja tako, izgleda mi jednostavnije i manje bolno. Onako ne znam da li bi pod 45 stupnjeva odozgora ili odozdola  :Laughing:   Ja kao prava štreberica moram sve raditi po ps-u  :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

Gabi, ja sam se ubola skoro 40 puta, a već nakon 10. tog uboda mi je bilo blago svejedno o kojem kutu se radi i jel bliže pupku ili dalje, radila sam to već žmirećki, samo štipneš špekić, upikneš, stisnuti dobro vaticom da se ne podlije i fajrunt  :Smile:  , a sama skužiš kut pod kojim manje osjetiš ubod, al te inzulinske iglice su tako tanke da se zaista ne osjete, javi kako ide

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mene je puno manje bolilo, odnosno nije me uopće bolilo, pod kutem od 45. Ili kut od 90, ali ne iglu skroz do kraja   :Smile:   To je moje iskustvo, ali vidjet ćeš već i sama, Gabi.

----------


## šniki

Potpisujem sve već rečeno i dodajem da je meni bilo puno bolje i lakše kad sam se sama pikala, nije bilo niti jednog podljeva, ništa ne boli, sam si tempiraš brzinu davanja i tak to.....uglavnom Gabi25 samo hrabro!!!!!
Najsretnija sam bila kad sam dobila Ovitrelle za štopericu jer se i on daje subcutano pa sam si i to sama šusnula....

----------


## Gabi25

Evo da se javim, danas mi je 3. dan pikanja. I taman kad sam mislila da sam sve super savladala, danas mi se dogodilo sljedeće-  miješam 3 menopura sa 1 otapalom i kad sam 1. menopur miješala u drugi i pokušala sa iglom to izvući događalo mi se da kada bi prestala izvlačiti špricu tekućina mi se iz šprice sama vraćala u bočicu :?  Izgleda da mi je u bočicu ušlo zraka, pretpostavljam da bi to mogao biti razlog :? 
Uspjela sam ja to na kraju ali malo sam se pomučila

----------


## mare41

Gabi, i meni se to znalo na  početku dogoditi, stvori se podtlak (zbog sporosti  :Smile:  ), samo bi izvukla van špricu, ispustila zrak do tekućine i hop natrag, ići će bolje, vidjet ćeš  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

mare41  :Love:  
i da podijelim svoje iskustvo- mene pecka pod bilo kojim kutem, probala i pod 90 i pod 45 i pecka svakako (e sad mi fali onaj špek kojeg sam na faksu imala   :Laughing:  ), a kad izvučem iglu imam osjećaj kao da mi ta tekućina unutra nekud prolazi i jedno 30 sekundi onako malo boli...

Ali sve u svemu zadovoljna sam što sam sama to uspjela, ne bi nikako da nije vas i svih ovih postova, od veeelike su pomoći... hvala vam suborke moje  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Gabi, ja kad bi zapeckalo-samo bi usporila puštanje iz šprice, e da, bolje je kad ide u špekić, blago tebi ako ga nema niti malo za uštipnut  :Smile:  (treba malo ušptipnut pa onda bocnut)

----------


## barbyRI

ja danas prvi put u zivotu se pocinjem pikat  :Crying or Very sad:  
ici cu u bolnicu da vidim kako to ide i cula sam da je najbolje u trbuh si dat... tlaka je svaki dan ici tamo da ti oni daju,voljela bi si sama naucit davat ali me uzasno strah,nisam primila injekciju od kad sam se rodila.....a kad ih vidim vec mi se vrti.....  :Crying or Very sad:  kako mi je najlakse da si dam...od danas sam 7dana na decapeptylu a onda na gonalu...

----------


## mare41

barby, vjeruj da niko od nas nije imao takva iskustva od prije, to je nešto što nas život prisili (naravno ko može i želi), i ja sam prvi put gledala kako me pikaju, a sutradan upiknula sama (iako nisam vjerovala da ću to moći), ali vjeruj da zaista nije neki problem, meni je čak bilo draže što sam se sama pikala jer možeš usporiti, ubrzati, promijeniti kut...ali ima cura koje to ne mogu pa obično nađu nekog iz obitelji ili prijatelja za to....(možda se javi neka RI cura da ti pomogne)

----------


## Zeena

eto i mene tu... ja sam jedna od onih koje nemogu gledati kad im netko krv vadi i slicno, ali sam se jucer bocnula prvi put i sve mi bilo cudno kako vidim da mi ulazi igla u saleko, a ja nista ne osjetim.   :Grin:  
po meni je veci problem maknuti glupave mjehurice nego se upiknuti.. iako mi je malo nespretno, ali kaj sad...   :Embarassed:

----------


## tigrical

*BarbyRI* cure su ti sve objasnile i to stvarno nije nikakav problem. Ako ti zapne, tu sam!   :Kiss:

----------


## barbyRI

tnx cure nadam se da cu prezvit...  :Smile:   i voljela bi da si sama mogu davat da ne moram letiti stalno tamo.....citala sam da je najlakse dat pod kutem od 45 ili tako nesto,ali kako to,ne kuzim  bas....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikica_69

barby, samo hrabro, ja znam da ti to mozes   :Wink:

----------


## pčelica2009

> tnx cure nadam se da cu prezvit...   i voljela bi da si sama mogu davat da ne moram letiti stalno tamo.....citala sam da je najlakse dat pod kutem od 45 ili tako nesto,ali kako to,ne kuzim  bas....


stisneš lijevom rukom malo salca ispod pupka pa malo lijevo ili desno-napikiraš i možeš i žmirečki.kad otvoriš oči skužit ćeš da ti je igla unutra a da nisi ništa ni osjetila.Samo je prvi puta najteže(kao i sve u životu).Ja sam si poslije čak davala dok je mm vozio auto a ja mućkala gonale na suvozačevom mjestu.Ništa se ne brini-ne mora to baš biti matematički-ono strogo pod 45.Opusti se i uspjet ćeš.

----------


## dim

Mene zanima dal se štoperica (u pitanju je Choragon) pika velikom iglom, mislim igla je duža i deblja nego što su one s kojima se pika menopur tj. gonal  :? ?

Danas u 23 sata si moram to piknuti i rekla sam sestri da budem pikanje obavila sama i ona mi je lijepo uvalila dvije igle (iste debljine i dužine) i špricu (naravno i dvije ampule Choragona), a ja to nisam ni pogledala do sad i sad imam napad panike dal mi je dala dobru iglu za pikanje i zašto mi je dala dvije ak je ista za miješanje i za pikanje  :? ? Pa onda mogu izmiješati i ubosti se istom  :? ili ipak ne mogu  :Grin:   ?!?!?

Kaj vi cure velite ?!?!

----------


## pčelica2009

mislim da se zabunila.Ja sam se pikala štopericom-pripremljenom i bila je ona mala iglica kao kod decapeptila.

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tnx cure nadam se da cu prezvit...   i voljela bi da si sama mogu davat da ne moram letiti stalno tamo.....citala sam da je najlakse dat pod kutem od 45 ili tako nesto,ali kako to,ne kuzim  bas.... 
> 
> 
> stisneš lijevom rukom malo salca ispod pupka pa malo lijevo ili desno-napikiraš i možeš i žmirečki.kad otvoriš oči skužit ćeš da ti je igla unutra a da nisi ništa ni osjetila.Samo je prvi puta najteže(kao i sve u životu).Ja sam si poslije čak davala dok je mm vozio auto a ja mućkala gonale na suvozačevom mjestu.Ništa se ne brini-ne mora to baš biti matematički-ono strogo pod 45.Opusti se i uspjet ćeš.




evo obavila moje prvo pikanje :D  prezivila sam  :Smile:  
ali mi  nisu htjeli dat drugdje nego u rame....ja pripremila trbuh i moje salasce a ona ne mi samo u rame dajemo....  :Razz:   ja njoj pa meni su na humanoj rekli da biram ocu ruku,nogu ili trbuh a ona ne znam ja nista...krasno! tako da sutra idem opet da mi daju jel nisma gledala od straha kkao mi ni daje,lakse bi mi bilo dat si u trbuh nego u rame....

----------


## barbyRI

znaci kod stoperice je igla ista tanka kao i kod decapaptyla...?a kod gonala deblja ili :?

----------


## pčelica2009

Sve iste-tanke(gonal mixam debelom pa zamjenim za tanku).I možeš si davati ili u rame ili salce-svejedno.Ja jedino štopericu uvijek u rame.I decapeptile.Gonale u stomak(tako barem ja)

----------


## Suzanaab

Curke moje ja sad tek kužim da ja izgleda cijelo vrijeme pogrešno dajem te injekcije (i to nakon 2 postupka!!!) Naime meni suprug daje injekcije u meki dio ruke ispod ramena (znate kad rašrite ruke pa vam visi ona koža s donje strane) u kutu od cca 45  -tako me nekako najmanje bolilo. Bolilo me u trbuh pa sam pogeldala na YT i vidjela taj filmić a ovdje sad čitam da treba davati u rame ili masno tkivo na trbuhu. Pošto sam ja davala u masno tkivo ruke valjda ni to nije bilo toliko pogrešno ajme sad me frka da nisam potpuno  pogriješila sa time pa da neće stimulacija biti manje uspješna.

----------


## pčelica2009

Ma ne brini-koliko sam ja shvatila-ako daš onako pod 45-onda se brže apsorbira-ali nisi bitno pogriješila.Bitno da je u tijelu.

----------


## šniki

> Curke moje ja sad tek kužim da ja izgleda cijelo vrijeme pogrešno dajem te injekcije (i to nakon 2 postupka!!!) Naime meni suprug daje injekcije u meki dio ruke ispod ramena (znate kad rašrite ruke pa vam visi ona koža s donje strane) u kutu od cca 45  -tako me nekako najmanje bolilo. Bolilo me u trbuh pa sam pogeldala na YT i vidjela taj filmić a ovdje sad čitam da treba davati u rame ili masno tkivo na trbuhu. Pošto sam ja davala u masno tkivo ruke valjda ni to nije bilo toliko pogrešno ajme sad me frka da nisam potpuno  pogriješila sa time pa da neće stimulacija biti manje uspješna.


 Ma neee,nemreš fulati, to su tako male pikice da nikam niti ne mogu nego pod kožu, sve ti je to ok....( ja završila med šk pa nekaj još znam)

----------


## Suzanaab

Hvala drage moje, sad mi je malo lakše. Ali ipak sam se počela pikati u stomak za svaki slučaj. Mislim i prve dvije stimulacije sam se pikala tako u ruku pa je bilo ok ali si mislim možda da sam se u trbuh bi imala više JS.

----------


## šniki

Ma nema ti to veze, nego vidjela sam na potpom. u Sl da si zabrinuta kaj ništa ne osjećaš da se dole dešava, tj. dal pikice djeluju, Tak ti je i meni bilo...ja mislila sad će me to probadati i pikati a kad ono ništa.....a jajnici puni folikulića bili....ma nema tu pravila....samo polako i ne brigaj

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme kad sam si ja davala inekcije prvi put lani panika me lovila od straha, ali nije bilo druge nego naučiti, bolnica mi je bila predaleko a ova sestra od dr. mi je krivo to mješala kad sam došla da mi ona da, poslije sam malo vježbala s tim špricama nakon šta mi je muž to izvukao van on je spretniji i nisu mu se ruke tresle i sad mi je to lako

----------


## GIZMOS

Trebam pomoč starih znalaca...Danas sam privila prvi decapeptyl. Primila sam ga u trbug, ali bez štipkanja sala, direktno uz kožu tj. sako blizu kožu da se igla nazirala kroz nju-pod kutem od 45 stupnjeva. da li je netko imao slično iskustvo? Imam osječaj, dok čitam ovu temu, da su svi drugi injekcije dobivali više u salo nego pod samu kožu...Molim vas odgovor ako netko zna i to što prije-sutra primam sljedećeg pa da ne napravim opet istu grešku

----------


## vesnare

> Trebam pomoč starih znalaca...Danas sam privila prvi decapeptyl. Primila sam ga u trbug, ali bez štipkanja sala, direktno uz kožu tj. sako blizu kožu da se igla nazirala kroz nju-pod kutem od 45 stupnjeva. da li je netko imao slično iskustvo? Imam osječaj, dok čitam ovu temu, da su svi drugi injekcije dobivali više u salo nego pod samu kožu...Molim vas odgovor ako netko zna i to što prije-sutra primam sljedećeg pa da ne napravim opet istu grešku


Ne znam za decapeptyl, ali ako je isto kao catrotide u uputstvu je pisalo da se uhvati na stomaku, uđe pod 45 stupnjeva, onda otpusti uštinuto i daje pomalo.
Gonale sam onako ravno i sa uštipnutim salom, jer je pisalo pod 90 ili 45 stupnjeva, da je isto, a obje se daju pod kožu odnosno subkutano.
Eto, nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla, valjda će se javiti i netko sa iskustvom sa decapeptylom.

----------


## goa

Jednom sam baš decapeptyl preplitko ubrizgala, igla se prozirala kroz kožu, nastao mjehur, povukao se nakon par sati, normalno ja zabrinuta pitala sestru i žena kaže da je to ok, događa se, drugi put je već lakše,sretno!

----------


## mare41

za decapeptyl nije bitno istiskivati zrak jer je gotova otopina,a za druge (menopure ili gonale) je to bitno, i samo dobro stisnuti nakon uboda s vaticom sa alkoholom, da ne nastaju podljevi.

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam si sinoć prvi put dala sama štopericu, tj. injekciju u životu, u bedro i nije boljelo ništa. :Klap: 
 Pisalo je ruka, trbuh ili noga, noga mi se činila najbolji i najlakši odabir. Vauuuuu, koji uspjeh! Nebiste vjerovale (osim tko me pozna duže vrijeme...)! :Laughing:

----------


## GIZMOS

Meni je prošlo stvarno bezbolno i dosta brzo mi je istiskivala. Nije ostalo zraka, nije nastao mjehur, mjesto uboda se i ne vidi...stvarno ništa strašno! Jedino što me malo mučilo je koliko duboko ući pod kožu. Meni je cjela igla bila pod kožom, ali skroz paralelno s kožom pa sam cjelu dužinu iglice vidila. Pitala sam da li trebam uhvatiti tj. uštipnuti salo ali mi je rekla med. sestra da ne treba jer ona ima dosta iskustva, ali ako meni bude lakše da radim tako. Vidjet ćemo danas kako će ići!

----------


## Cannisa

Drage moje, slijedeći Vaše upute i ja sam se odvažila...a prije me bilo užasno strah. Pokomao mi je MM i suep je to odradio, dao mi je decapeptyl...

----------


## pino

Prevela sam jedan filmić američke vojske s youtubea na hrvatski

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

između ostalog javljam se na ovoj temi jer na tom filmiću je objašnjena razlika između potkožnih (prvi dio) i intradermalnih injekcija (drugi dio), što je pitala GIZMOS malo iznad (usput, nadam se da je sad sve u redu, GIZMOS!)

----------


## diana

I ja pocinjem sutra s decapeptyl-om ,bas me strah, al nadam se da ce mm to dobro odraditi  :Smile:

----------


## diana

Cure, savjet molim, mm mi je danas dao prvu inekciju decapeptyl, malo je bolilo al nista strasno,osjetila sam ubod i istiskivanje tekucine, ali ubod mi je malo vise bolan, mjesto uboda se vidi i 1 sat poslije, malcice je crveno, al odmah poslije ubrizgavanja stvorio mi se kao mjehur u blizini uboda ?? mislim da mm treba dublje ubosti iglu ali nisam sigurna??mjehur se evo lagano povlaci, al odmah je bio dosta vidljiv i crvenkast, topao na dodir ?? I jos jedna moja nedoumica; dr. P. je rekao inekciju dajes izmedju 13:30 i 14:00, e sad malo sam zbunjena, posto je ovu Nedelju je promijena vremena za 1 sat naprijed mislila sam da ovih par dana dajem inekciju u 12:30 tako da sam od Ponedeljka po novom vremenu 13:30, jesam li pogrijesila ??

----------


## mare41

diana, uštipni malo trbuščić, tj. špekeco tamo gdje će se ubosti (bolje je kad se ima špekića), i samo se lagano bocne pa koliko ide-ni preplitko ni preduboko, decapeptyl možete toliko lagano i sporo istiskivati koliko ti odgovara (ako pecka-uspori se), kad se izvuče igla-brzo stisnuti s vaticom s alkoholom i ne bi trebalo biti podljeva ni mjehurića. Decapeptyl je kao pen i nema mjehurića, al kad će ići stimulacija koja se posebno miješa tada se obavezno istisnu mjehurići iz šprice (kvrcne se po igli da mjehurići dođu do vrha i tada se malo sadržaja istisne i tek tada se pika).  Mislim da štima kako si napisala za promjenu vremena, sretno!

----------


## diana

Hvala *mare,* srecom imam spekica, mm je stisno spekic, ugurao iglu (to sam osjetila), i polako istiskivao (osjetila manje), izvukao iglu i pritisnuo vatom natopljenom alkoholom...e sad zasto se pojavio mjehur; mi mislimo da je igla bile ubodena plitko (a sestra od dr.P. nam je rekla da citava igla ide unutra), evo i 3 sata poslije mjehuric se jos vidi (manje i nije crvenkast vise vec kao boja koze) i ubod se takodje vidi...sutra bocamo drugu pa cemo pripaziti  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Niko ne kaže da se ubodi ne vide, ponekad bude i podljeva, al to sve brzo prođe, samo slobodno upiknuti (ne baš piltko) i puštati, druga će već ići lakše, a nakon toga i žmirećki :Smile: , prva je najgora.

----------


## diana

bas mi je trebalo par rijeci podrske  :Zaljubljen: , hvala jos jednom *mare*  :Saint:

----------


## diana

...lagano se navikavam na svakodnevno bocanje, mm to radi savrseno, ja sama nemam snage, dok ugledam iglu muka mi tako da redovno gledam u plafon  :Smile:  curke koje inekcije vise bole Decapeptyl ili Gonal ? od 09 Apr pocinjem i Gonal, nadam se da ne pece puno  :Sad:

----------


## Blekonja

i ja sam se danas prvi put piknula sama, sestra u klinici mi smućkala ja se bocnila nije strašno, sutra ja sama mućkam, moram priznat da me je više strah tog mućkanja, istiskivanja utiskivanja da ću nešto pobucati, nego samog uboda  :Wink: 

ali uspit ću ja to!!!! držite mi fige

----------


## diana

*Blekonja* koje inekcije ti pikas ? Drzim ti fige draga  :Smile:  Ma ja da moram sama vjerovatno bi se natjerala nekako, ali mm to super radi, prvih par sam malo osjetila(pecka) a evo vec 2 dana nista neosjetim, ni ubod ni istiskivanje  :Smile:

----------


## diana

*Blekonja* ako je Gonal imas ovdje filmic s upustvom korak po korak http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...ff75iuvial.jsp

Ja sam sebi isprintala stranicu - "Printable Instructions", pa kad pocnem s Gonalom spremna sam  :Smile:

----------


## acitam

Cure, znate li koliko bočica otopine miješam sa 3 Menopura? Puno hvala.

----------


## Anana1

*acitam*, ja sam mješala jednu otopinu sa 3 praha. i pikala se sama, nije me uopće peklo a kad me frendica pikala onda malo je.

----------


## Blekonja

pikam se menopurima, rastapam 2 u jednoj vodici, a mislim da 3 bez problema možete istopiti u jednoj također, bar su meni tako sestre na prvom ivf radile!!!! SRETNO ja sam opet danas pikalica pa ću vam javiti kako je prošlo!!!

----------


## bublica3

> Cure, znate li koliko bočica otopine miješam sa 3 Menopura? Puno hvala.


Jednu otopinu je dosta, provjereno!

----------


## ana-

*Blekonja* želim ti svu sreću u ovom postupku i SRETNO sa pikanjem  :Smile:   :Kiss: 

ja sam isto mješala 3praha u jednu otopinu Menopure i sama se pikala  :Smile:   :Smile:  samo hrabro

----------


## Blekonja

evo da javim bilo je uspješno, doduše istiskivanje prvog rastopljenog menopura išlo je malo teže, ali sve je prošlo onako početnički ok, sutra će biti bolje sto posto!!!!
hvala ana- i avatar ti je  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  prepreprepresladak

----------


## Jim

Cure molim vas za pomoć, ja se počinjem pikati gonalomF . 
S obzirom da si moram od 2-4 dc davati po 3 ampule zanima me *da li se daju sve tri odjednom (jedna za drugom) ili ih moram rasporediti u toku dana ?*
Koliko duboko moram zabiti iglu (inače sam mršavica pa nemam baš šta uštipnuti ) ???

----------


## Bab

Jim, smućkaš sva tri gonala u jednu otopinu i pikneš se samo jednom. I pikaš se svaki dan u isto vrijeme. +/- pola sata je OK.

Nadam se da sam ti pomogla
Sretno !

----------


## Bab

A iglu zapikni skroz, cijelu. Zbilja je tanka i mala tak da nećeš ništ ni osjetit. Nema veze kaj nemaš špekeca,...primi kožu i samo pikni...
Ma možeš ti ti !!!

----------


## Jim

*Bab*- molim te još jedno pitanje...u svakom pakovanju gonala je jedna otopina, znači li to da ja 3 "tablete" gonala smoćkam u jednoj otopini a ostale dvije otopine bacim ???

----------


## mare41

Jim, da, 3 u 1 kako ti je Bab napisala, sretno!

----------


## Bab

Jim, baš tako...sve smućkaš u jednu otopinu( 3 tabletice) a ostale 2 otopine baciš.

Ma vidiš da je to piece of cake  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

Hvala vam curke, super ste. Dajte mi recite da li gonale držite u hladnjaku?

----------


## Bab

Ja ih ne čuvam u frižideru...meni je teta u ljekarni rekla da ih je dobro čuvati na temperaturi do 20-25 stupnjeva... ja ih držim u spavaćoj sobi koja se nikad nije grijala tak da je tam uvijek oko 17-18 stupnjeva. Ali sad kad još malo zatopli, mislim da bi ih bilo dobro stavit na hladnije...jedino vodi računa da ih izvadiš bar pol sata do sat prije pikanja jer kad su hladni više peku...

----------


## diana

Ja ih isto cuvam u frizideru, tako mi dr. rekao...

----------


## Jim

Curke, moja gin mi je rekla da bi bilo najbolje da dođem kod nje pa da mi ona da prvi gonal u slučaju neke alergijske reakcije, ali mislim da će meni prvo pikanje pasti u nedjelju. Šta učiniti ??

----------


## Aurora*

> Curke, moja gin mi je rekla da bi bilo najbolje da dođem kod nje pa da mi ona da prvi gonal u slučaju neke alergijske reakcije, ali mislim da će meni prvo pikanje pasti u nedjelju. Šta učiniti ??


Ja sam si prvi Gonal dala sama i svakome bih preporucila isto. Ne znam kako bi alergijska reakcija mogla biti razlog za to da ti injekciju da netko drugi? Ako vec postoji mogucnost za alergijsku reakciju na Gonal do nje ce doci bez obzira tko ti je da, zar ne? Evo, citam u uputama za Gonal da "postoje izvjesca o *izoliranim* slucajevima *blagih* alergijskih reakcija na Gonal-f". Prema ovome nije bas za ocekivati da bi se tako nesto moglo desiti svakome. Da li si mozda prije kad imala kakvu alergijsku reakciju na stimulaciju? U uputama se to navodi kao kontraindikacija. Ako stvarno jesi imala neku alergijsku reakciju prije onda znas i kako se ona manifestira te da li je nuzno da si tada u neposrednoj blizini lijecnika...

----------


## Jim

aurora* -  ja sam si htjela sama dati ali mi je moja gin rekla da bolje da mi ona da ako slučajno dođe do reakcije da sam kod nje i može mi odmah pomoći. Meni je to glupo jer si ja moram davati u isto vrijeme a ona hoće da izađem s posla i dođem,to znači da ću svaki puta morati si davati na poslu a ja to ne želim.
Nikada nisam bila alergična na ništa pa ni na stimulaciju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitanje.....jel svaka med.  sestra..zna  dati  (naravno i smiksati sta se smikskat mora)....te gonale,  menopure i ostalo..
.mislim na sestre kod dr.  opce praxe  ?.

----------


## Jim

One nemaju pojma ni šta je to gonal i sl. a kamoli kako to dati, ja imam loša iskustva i sa običnim ovitrelom. Kada sam išla na aih jednom mi je dala sestra na hitnoj a jednom u ambulanti opće prakse. 
Ja sam proučila točno ćemu to služi, kako i pod kojim kutom se daje i dobro je pa jesam jer sestre nisu znale šta znači subkutano.
 Prvo sam im morala objasniti šta to znači, kako se zabode igla i gdje, a one bezobrazne komentare neću ni spominjati.
 Katastrofa, tako da ovaj puta definitivno to želim sama raditi jer koliko one znaju znam i ja, čak i bolje.

----------


## Aurora*

*Jim* iz ovoga sto kazes ja stvarno ne vidim razlog zasto si ne bi dala sama prvu injekciju. Imas vrlo jasnu sliku o tome kako to ide i sto je najbitnije od svega, imas volju i odlucnost da to napravis sama. Ako nikada nisi ni nasto bila alergicna onda stvarno ne znam odakle doktorici ideja da bi to mogao biti problem. Ja o alergijama uistinu ne znam puno, ali bas da bi lijekovi za stimulaciju mogli izazvati takvu alergijsku reakciju da je potrebna trenutacna pomoc lijecnika, to cisto sumnjam...

----------


## vinalina

Ja sam si sama davala injekcije Decapeptyla, kada sam trebala Gonale, bilo me prpa, pa sam išla na hitnu u 20.00 h. Tamo je bila doktorica opće prakse, ali nisu se mogle dogovoriti kako dati 4 Gonala, pa u što bi one to presipale...ja sam okretala očima i pokušala objesniti, ali me nisu slušale. Doktorica je uzela papire i otišla pitati ginekologicu, jer je još bila u ambulanti... Rješenje: 4 pune injekcije Gonala u jedno rame + 1 Dec u drugo rame. Rame mi je bilo ko balon...Rekla sam sama sebi da više nikada. A lijepo piše u uputstvima, a one su tvrdile da je ta tekućina od gonala omjer koji MORA biti...ma...tužno i žalosno...a da ne spominjem svoj strah od igle...
Sada mi je smiješno i svaki puta kada ih vidim :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: . 

Doma je najblje...

----------


## diana

I ja danas dobila prvi gonal, sestra mi dala prvu s obzirom da sam dolazila na uzv, mene manje pece gonal nego Decapeptyl, a sutra mm daje obe, sestra mu je danas pokazala kako da mijesa otopine, stvarno su svi na Cito strasno ljubazni...pola straha mi odganaju s ljubaznoscu i toplinom.

----------


## Šiškica

Jučer sam na VV prošla jako brzi tečaj samodavanja Menopura.. malo sam promašila pa me strašno peklo..
al evo danas u miru i polako sama sam si dala savršeno, ni osjetila nisam..brzo učim  :Grin:

----------


## Natalina

Bravo za sve samopikalice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mia74

Šiškica,ja sam skužila da si sama najbolje dam injekcije..najmanje me bole i peku..uvijek mi je na pameti onaj filmić sa youtube-a gdje si ona šveđanka daje mrtvo hladno menopure pa sam mislila-ako može ona,mogu i ja :Laughing:

----------


## BOZZ

curke imam jedno pitanjce sutra si mora dati gonale i menipur, gonale znam kako ću si smješat i piknuti se ali ne kužim menopure kako da otrgnem onu boćicu i koju inekciju uzmum pošto su unutra samo boćice

----------


## tigrical

*bozz* jedna ampula ti je tekućina, lupkaš po njoj dok sva tekućina ne sjede na dno, a druga ampula ti je prah. Kupiš igle, jednu veliku 0,8 i s njom uzmeš tekućinu i uštrcaš u ampulu s prahom, kad se izmiješa vratiš u špricu, promijeniš iglu u manju i tanju 0,4 i bocneš se. Je li ti šta jasnije?

----------


## diana

Moj mm onu bocicu omota krpom i ima mala oznaka na koju stranu da guras i lagano pukne, inekcije i igle sam dobila u Cito, njih dobijes posebno al ako nisi dobila vjerujem da ih mozes kupiti u apoteci, meni su igle za menopur iste kao one za gonal, iskoristi iz gonala igle, ja sam uvijek imala viska jer sam koristila gonal 2x1 tako da imam set igala viska, s debljom mijesas menopur a s tanjom se pikas, onda ti samo trebaju sprice...

----------


## BOZZ

kaj onda šprice kupim samo jer i meni če ostat igle iz gonala

----------


## diana

bozz da si mi blizu dala bi ti moje sprice, imam viska, sestra mi dala u Cito, izgledaju kao obice sprice, pise na njima 2ml(3ml) Norm-ject Luer, neznam ima li razlike u spricama jer ti moraju odgovarati za igle, ja bih na tvom mjestu u apoteku i ponijela jednu iglu iz gonala pa odmah u apoteci vidis jel ti pasu, izgledaju kao najobicnije sprice..i pazi onu tanku iglu kad skidas kapicu da neslomis, mm je slomio jednu dok je skidao, tanke su pa lako se lome...sretno draga

----------


## BOZZ

kupila sam običnu špricu ona kapica od igle ide na nju e sada neznam jel to dobro jer šprica iz gonala je drukčija  danas ću probat pa ako nebude išlo trk na hitnu

----------


## BOZZ

e diana i na mojima tako piše znači da bi te bile dobre.

----------


## BOZZ

evo upravo sam se piknula sa dva gonala,decapeptyl, i menopup pih mačiji kašalj stvarno svima preporucam da se same pikate jer gnjavaža je svaki dan ići u anbulantu.

----------


## Aurora*

Bravo *BOZZ*! Meni je uvijek drago kad se netko odluci na samodavanje injekcija, jer stvarno mislim da ustrucavanje od toga nije vrijedno svakodnevne gnjavaze odlaska u ambulantu.

----------


## diana

Bravo* Bozz*, drago mi je da si uspjela  :Very Happy: , i da si pronasla sprice, nisam bila online citav dan, tek sad vidim, samo naprijed draga,sretno :Yes:

----------


## BOZZ

Hvala curke,bez vas ništa.Evo i danas je prošlo superiška jedino gruntam gdje nabaviti igle veliku i malu jer teta u mojoj apoteci je nema pa cu pitat u ambulanti jer 4 dan idem na jedan gonal i jedan menopur pa mi neće ostat igle iz gonala.

----------


## mare41

BOZZ, za kad ti treba? Ako bude frka, šaljem poštom.

----------


## BOZZ

preksutra,ma valjda imaju u ambulanti,hvala ti ljube.

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj.....cure...meni je davanje  stoperice bio tako  jednostavno ali ovo  pikanje  menopurima i gonalima  je tako komplicirano

----------


## Francesca

meni je pikanje dipherelinom i puragonom bilo dječja igra naspram štoperice - to me peklo za poludit... ja sam ubola a dragi je istisnuo jer bi se ja valjda srušila da sam morala sama
inače ovo mi je išlo ok, malo bi mi poslije bilo mukica ali dragi bi me odfurao u krevet i za 15 min kao da ništa nije bilo
nisam mislila da ću to uopće moći, već sam bila angažirala frendicu koja je sestra, ali pošto sam se pikala u pol sedam ujutro, nekak nisam imala izbora :D

----------


## diana

Curke pomoc molim, u Cetvrtak mi mm treba dati drugu (prvu mi je dala sestra u Cito odmah poslije transfera) inekciju *BREVACTID* u guzu...e sad, ova inekcija je drugacija od gonala ili menopura, igla je dosta veca i deblja  :Shock: (mislim da je kao one igle sto s njima mijesamo gonal ili menopur). sestra mi je dala spricu (obicna sprica) i iglu (bas je ima,duga je,i deblja :Sad: ) i cini mi se da je rekla da se igla potpuno ugura u guzu...dali imate iskustva s Brevactidom ? kako ste ga davale, ili neko vam davao ?

----------


## diana

MM mi je danas dao inekciju u guzu  :Smile:  bez problema, manje boli nego kad mi sestrica daje...

----------


## mare41

diana, bravo za TM

----------


## anaea40

> bozz da si mi blizu dala bi ti moje sprice, imam viska, sestra mi dala u Cito, izgledaju kao obice sprice, pise na njima 2ml(3ml) Norm-ject Luer, neznam ima li razlike u spricama jer ti moraju odgovarati za igle, ja bih na tvom mjestu u apoteku i ponijela jednu iglu iz gonala pa odmah u apoteci vidis jel ti pasu, izgledaju kao najobicnije sprice..i pazi onu tanku iglu kad skidas kapicu da neslomis, mm je slomio jednu dok je skidao, tanke su pa lako se lome...sretno draga


E sada, ja si dajem Menopur amp. i koristim iglu od Gonala onu malu tanku koju niti ne osjetiš. Koristila sam špricu Soft-ject Luer 3 ml i imala sam jako veliki otpor pri davanju jako sa teško istiskivala sadržaj. Bojala sam se da ne pođe nešto po zlu, ali uspjela sam si dati međutim imala sam osjećaj da je još ostalo tekućine u igli ili spoju igle sa špricom, jer kada bih aspirirala pojavilo bi se malecko otopine ušprici.Poslije sam ima eksperimen  puštanja vode iz šprice kroz tu malu Gonal iglicu i ide teže, pa sad ne znam da treba možda manju špricu upotrijebit od 2 ml? Ima li netko slično iskustvo?

----------


## diana

Pozdrav anaea40, nisam sigurna da dobro razumijem tvoje pitanje...ja sam koristila za Menopur sprice Norm-ject Luer 2ml(3ml), obicne sprice,kupis u apoteci. A isto kao i ti dajem si malom iglom iz gonala, sve mijesam s debljom iglom nikad tankom..sve islo bez problema..

----------


## tigrical

> E sada, ja si dajem Menopur amp. i koristim iglu od Gonala onu malu tanku koju niti ne osjetiš. Koristila sam špricu Soft-ject Luer 3 ml i imala sam jako veliki otpor pri davanju jako sa teško istiskivala sadržaj. Bojala sam se da ne pođe nešto po zlu, ali uspjela sam si dati međutim imala sam osjećaj da je još ostalo tekućine u igli ili spoju igle sa špricom, jer kada bih aspirirala pojavilo bi se malecko otopine ušprici.Poslije sam ima eksperimen puštanja vode iz šprice kroz tu malu Gonal iglicu i ide teže, pa sad ne znam da treba možda manju špricu upotrijebit od 2 ml? Ima li netko slično iskustvo?


Kupi šprice od 2 ml, ove od 3 ml su prevelike i istisni zrak prije uboda

----------


## anaea40

Hvala Tigrical, mislim da si pogodila ,jer sam prošli put isto davala Menopur s Gonal iglicama i koristila šprice od 2 ml i nije bilo problema.

----------


## tigrical

Ja se sama bockam već godinama i sve sam usavršila, samo pitaj šta ti nije jasno. Ja i iglice sama kupujem jer koristim samo Menopure, pa nemam od Gonala.

----------


## corinaII

Evo da se pohvalim ja sam sama jutros u 6 sebi dala svoje prve inekcije u životu. Doktor mi je pokazao otprilike kako a na youtubu sam pogledala par dobrih filmića o samo davanju inekcija i mješanju Menopura. I stvarno nije ništa strašno. Bilo me je jedino strah da nešto ne završi na podu... Kratko me je zapeklo i to je to.
Zanimam me jedino dali moram napraviti neku pauzu između davanja Dipherelina i Menopura. Ja sam si dala prvo inekciju Dipherelina pa sam pričekala minut-dva pa potom Menopur...
Dali je to ok??????

----------


## Aurora*

corinaII sasvim je OK da si das jednu injekciju za drugom.

----------


## corinaII

Aurora  :Kiss:

----------


## Kejt

Je l se tko pika Clexanima? Ostaju li vam podljevi nakon gotovo svakog uboda?

----------


## Jim

Curke ja sam superiška savladala samodavanje injekcija. Ispočetka mi je davala moja dr.a kasnije sam ju tražila da mi pokaže i savladala sam od prve. Nemam ni masnice ni kvržice, kao prava sestra  :Wink: . Pikala sam gonal f, cetrotide i decapeptyl.

----------


## loks

svaka čast vama koje si same dajete inekcije...brrr ja sam probala nekoliko puta i isto toliko puta pala u nesvijest. dobro da se mm ispraksirao pa je postao prava med.sestra i tata mata u tome. ja okrenem glavu da niti ne vidim tu iglu i onda ok. znam bezveze i smiješno jer je stvarno iglica mala da manja i tanja ne može biti, al šta da radim. ima neka neki savjet osim da si moram sredit stvari u glavi?

----------


## corinaII

Ja se več drugi dan pikam sama.Jučer me ništa nije peckalo i bolilo, a danas me i Menopur i Dipherelin i peckao i čak mi se mjesto na kojem sam piknula napuhao ali je kasnije taj mjehur nestao. Dali je to ok. I koliko sam shvatila inekcije se daju pod kutem od 45..........

----------


## Kejt

ja si dajem pod 45 
loks, dok ti ima tko dati injekciju, furaj tako, zasto ne
ni ja ne mogu vidjet iglu, kad vadim krv, okrenem glavu toliko da bi si vrat mogla iscasit  :Smile: 
ali, evo, sad kad mi nema tko dati injekciju, uredno si ih dajem sama vec tjednima, okolnosti cuda cine

----------


## loks

> ja si dajem pod 45 
> loks, dok ti ima tko dati injekciju, furaj tako, zasto ne
> ni ja ne mogu vidjet iglu, kad vadim krv, okrenem glavu toliko da bi si vrat mogla iscasit 
> ali, evo, sad kad mi nema tko dati injekciju, uredno si ih dajem sama vec tjednima, okolnosti cuda cine


imaš pravo, okolnosti od čovjeka mogu učiniti čuda...
ma da nastavit ćemo mi ovako, ionako je mm jako bitan kad to radi, kao on to može i to još super ispadne, pa zašto kvarit njegov ponos  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

> čak mi se mjesto na kojem sam piknula napuhao ali je kasnije taj mjehur nestao. Dali je to ok. I koliko sam shvatila inekcije se daju pod kutem od 45..........


Sve ok, ali malo preplitko- zato je mjehurić. Ništa strašno.
Slijedeći put pikni malo dublje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pod kutom od 45 do 90 stupnjeva se može ubost, rekla mi je tako sestra, ja sam se super ispraksirala sa pikanjem i uopće mi nije problem ali onaj prvi dio kad treba izvlačiti van sa špricom to mi ide malo teže jer u svakoj bočici mi je malo ostalo, a imam ih 5 tako da sam se jučer preznojila dok sam sve uspjela obaviti trebalo mi je valjda pola sata. Moj muž to sve izvuče bez problema a meni ne ide pa ne ide.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I iglu slobodno zabodite do kraja u špek, boli samo dok se probije koža poslije se niš više ne osjeti

----------


## crvenkapica77

e ovako.....ja sam dobila   menopure    dobila sam i igle   i sprice  od  2ml.....jel to ok?
igle su  jedne  deblje za mix. i tanje za  bosti....sta ste rekli da te sprice od 2ml nisu dobre??

bosti cu se u  trbuh, tako mi je najlakse....pod kutem od  45?
moze li na  isto mjesto  pikanje  sa menopurem i  decapeptyl?
a  vrijeme  isto svaki dan?
a razmak između   menopur  i decapeptyl   mora li biti ili  ne?

----------


## tigrical

> e ovako.....ja sam dobila menopure dobila sam i igle i sprice od 2ml.....jel to ok?
> igle su jedne deblje za mix. i tanje za bosti....sta ste rekli da te sprice od 2ml nisu dobre??
> 
> bosti cu se u trbuh, tako mi je najlakse....pod kutem od 45?
> moze li na isto mjesto pikanje sa menopurem i decapeptyl?
> a vrijeme isto svaki dan?
> a razmak između menopur i decapeptyl mora li biti ili ne?


Šprice od 2 ml su idealne. Možeš se pikat na isto mjesto, nije problem. Ja sam Decapeptyl s jedne strane pupka, a Menopur s druge. Svaki dan se mora u isto vrijeme, odstupanje od pola sata. Razmak između Decapeptyla i Menopura ne mora bit. Sretno!

----------


## loks

a mene zanima zać me peču menopuri, toliko da moram led stavit pokle svake?

----------


## matto

> a mene zanima zać me peču menopuri, toliko da moram led stavit pokle svake?


loks, da te ne peku možda decaptetili (ako zajedno primaš decpatetil i menopur), za menopure još nisma čula da peckaju :Cekam:

----------


## crvenkapica77

loks ,  a  da ih izvadis    pola  sata prije  pikanja iz frizidera   mozda onda nece.....tako su meni rekli.......

tigrical   hvala  na odgovoru   :Wink:

----------


## beba.2

evo još jedne samopikalice! pikam se već 6 dana. nije strašno, prvo sa decapeptylom, onda krećem sa menopuro. do danas nije bio problem, ali danas me je bolilo za poludit, možda zato što se nije dovoljno ugrijala. tko će zanti. nego , imate li vi kakve nuspojave decapeptyila ili ste imale. meni je jako stomak napuhnut, dosta tvrd, istina da trebam kroz dan dva dobiti m, ali me i jajnici dosta bole što nije uobičajeno. zna li možda koja da li je to normalno?

----------


## bugaboo

I ja danas krecem sa pikanjem decapeptylom, frendica ce pokazati MM-u kako da me pika, iako mogu ja i sama, ali eto da i on aktivno sudjeluje...

----------


## Pinky

ne sjecam se nekih nuspojava decapeptyla. samo ga trebate izvaditi iz frizidera pola sata ranije da ne pece i polako ga davati. sretno!

p.s. i mijenjajte strane na stomaku, danas jednu, sutra drugu. kad sam se bola decapeptylom i gonalom onda sam jednu lijevo, drugu desno pa sutradan obratno.

----------


## mare41

Pinky, ja sam se držala tvojih uputa, i onda dođem Rešu na folikulometriju, on izvadi špricu, smućka sve u roku sekunde, spiči u roku pola sekunde, i šta ja najbolje-ništa ne boli, niti pita da li je u baš točno vrijeme niti koja je strana, i sve štima...sretno svim pikalicama.

----------


## Pinky

lol da mare, kad vidim kako njezno i polako mm muti i daje, a kako sestre na klinici to odrade....
a draze mi je ipak polako

----------


## cranky

Spremam se postat samopikalica  :Yes:  i imam jedno, možda glupo, pitanje (za sad, nisam još krenula)
Kako odlažete iskorištene šprice i igle?
Šta, samo u smeće ili....?
Ne bi baš voljela da ih se dokopa neki nadobudni narkić  :Shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

U smeće, nemam pojma postoji li kod nas uopće neko "odlagalište" za to.  :Undecided:

----------


## Bab

Ja ih isto bacam u smeće. Pitala sam u svojoj ljekarni u kvartu šta da s tim radim, a ona je rekla da slobodno bacim ili da donesem njima, ali da i oni to bace u smeće.
Tak da očito nema kod nas nekog organiziranog skupljanja takvog otpada, što mi je čudno

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja sam se mislila  sto cu s njima,   znala sam  ih   dobro zamotati  - zapakirati  da se ne vide  i  u smece,

----------


## cranky

Ubola se ja  :Grin:  (skinula junf  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Kejt

kod nas u ljekarni postoji kutija za medicinski otpad ... ja skupljam doma pa odnesem povremeno
ispočetka sam isto bacala u smeće ali nekako mi to nije u redu kad već imam gdje odložiti

----------


## Boxica

> Ja ih isto bacam u smeće. Pitala sam u svojoj ljekarni u kvartu šta da s tim radim, a ona je rekla da slobodno bacim ili da donesem njima, ali da i oni to bace u smeće.
> Tak da očito nema kod nas nekog organiziranog skupljanja takvog otpada, što mi je čudno


ja se pikam s Clexanom i svaki put kad idem u Petrovu po novu dozu za mjesec dana, stare šprice odnesem u bolnicu na odjel...tako su mi rekli

bolnica to odlaže sa medicinskim otpadom

posebno su mi napomeni da ne bacam u smeče!!

----------


## Jelena

Morali bi voditi evidenciju o otpadu po bolnicama. Po zakonu. Čudi me da bacaju šprice u obično smeće.

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje... evo ljeto nam je skoro pa prikraju a i moj  ,,odmor,, od svega i evo sad krajemo mjeseca krečem ponovo u akciju...... odlučila sam se za Sv.Duh......
 Nadam se da če svima nama ova jesen biti najradosnija i najveselija....
Dobila sam sve potrebne ljekove sa Sv.Duha jedino što me zanima koje igle kupiti za mučkanje Menopura( one debele) ..... tankih tj onih za pikanje mi je ostalo od 5mj. od Reša tako da njih imam....

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta nisi od njih dobila i igle i sprice??

----------


## matto

Corina, recimo ja sam pitala tete u ljekarni da mi daju igle za mućkanje odnosno pripremanje injekcije i igle za bockanje, ne brini one će razumjeti,  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

Nisam dobila nikakve šprice jedino ljekove, nisam znala da i njih  daju..Ništa budem pitala tete u apoteci  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni su dali sve,  i sprice i igle , deblje i tanje....a tko zna mozda nisu imali

----------


## fresia

Podižem malo ovu temu...
Zahvaljujem se svim curama na detaljnim uputstvima i savjetima zbog kojih sam uspjela dati samoj sebi Decapeptyl  :Very Happy: 
I jedno pitanjce: može li se započeti s dvije kutije Decapeptyl-a, a onda nastaviti sa Dipherelinom? Da li bi smetalo, vidim da je sastav isti- triptorelin acetat?

----------


## Aurora*

*fresia* mislim da ne bi trebao biti nikakav problem, ako nakon Decapeptyla nastavis s Dipherelinom jer to je po sastavu isto, razlika je samo u tome sto je prvi vec pripremljena otopina, a drugi je u prahu kojeg prije upotrebe treba otopiti. Da je meni pofalilo Decapeptyla i ja bih sigurno nastavila s Dipherelinom, jer se on jedino moze nabaviti u Mariboru.

----------


## fresia

Molim komentar ako neko ima više iskustva. 
Nakon današnje injekcije Decapeptyla, mjesto davanja je pomodrilo u tamnoljubičastu boju i bolno je (širina modrice je 2,5 cm).
U čemu sam pogriješila?

----------


## crvenkapica77

i meni je jednom  bilo tako  ,od njih 9 komada  jednom sam drugacije , valjda , se piknula  i eto ti modrice....ne se brinuti...
ja sam imala  goste  u vrijeme kad si dajem  i  pozurila sam ,valjda od toga  mi sve poplavilo....nisam se brinula....

----------


## mare41

fresia, ja sam u istom postupku imala i decapeptyl i diphereline, i po naputku dr-a (LJ), a moja je preporuka uvijek stisnut vaticom nakon uboda, baš da se izbjegnu hematomi.

----------


## Aurora*

> Molim komentar ako neko ima više iskustva. 
> Nakon današnje injekcije Decapeptyla, mjesto davanja je pomodrilo u tamnoljubičastu boju i bolno je (širina modrice je 2,5 cm).
> U čemu sam pogriješila?


Mozda si pogodila neku zilicu, ali ni ne mora biti. Meni se to u prvom postupku desilo jedanput, u drugom ni jednom, a u ovom trecem sam puna modrica! Tko bi ga znao zasto, ali u svakom slucaju ne trebas brinuti da si bilo sta pogrijesila. Jedino sto mozes, ako ti se da, je prilikom uboda i prije istiskivanja sadrzaja aspirirati tj. izvuci malo klip sprice da vidis ima li sta krvi, pa ako slucajno ima promjeniti mjesto uboda.

----------


## fresia

Hvala cure svima  :Heart: 
Baš sam bila zabrinuta, danas je pocrnila modrica...
Aurora, upravo mi se desilo da sam juče nakon uboda aspirirala krv i onda sam piknula na drugo mjesto...
Neću dozvoliti da me ovo obeshrabri,  ostale su išle odlično, ne pozna se mjesto uboda.
Preživjeću, nadam se...

----------


## mare41

fresia, to je bila slučajnost, ne vjerujem da ćeš opet pogoditi žilicu, stisneš li malo špekić na trbuhu (ako ga imaš :Smile: )?

----------


## fresia

imam nešto špekića kojeg stisnem pa bocnem  :Rolling Eyes: , ali sam izgleda bila baksuz da pogodim kapilar ili šta već... nadam se da neću opet
hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## norah

ja sam počela s Decapeptylom i gonalima
1+3
da li se to mora svaki dan u isto vrijeme ili????

----------


## tigrical

> ja sam počela s Decapeptylom i gonalima
> 1+3
> da li se to mora svaki dan u isto vrijeme ili????


mora! pola sata gore-dolje nije problem.

----------


## norah

znači kad počmem s tim, nakon 15-17 dana je transfer, ili su 2 ciklusa.
meni je dr dala termin kraj 10 mj a dobila sam stvari i sestra mi odmah dala D....
majko moja, cijela sam pod stresoj jel to tako treba biti...
nisam pila nikakve tablete prije, jesam li trebala...
kako je to sve zbrčkano, nitko da objasni....

----------


## cranky

*norah* a da li ti je sestra odmah i zakazala termin za 1. uzv?
Malo mi je čudno da se počnest bost, a ne znaš kad ćeš na uzv.

----------


## norah

je, rekla mi je danas 8 dan ciklusa, dakle, prvi dan je 1 decap...
2 1 decapept + 3 gonala itd, od 5 dana je 1 dcp + 2 gonala, sve do 8 dana kada je ultrazvuk...
dalje ne znam, al sam se uspaničarila toliko da sam zvala doktoricu, koja je rekla da je sve ok...da je DUGI'
proces...
naravno i dalje ne razumijem al bar je kako treba....
od stresa mi i stvari stale...ili je to od inekcije..
znate li vi jel od inekcije stane....!!!!

----------


## Angelina_2

frendica me zvala da ju pikam s necim sto se mjesa (posto nisam u tim vodama nisam zapamtila kako se zove)
koliki obicno budu omjeri? koliko dana se daje?

----------


## mare41

Angelina, može 2:1 (prah: otopina), ne mora 1:1 kako je pakirano, a traje po 10-tak dana ili nešto malo više.

----------


## Angelina_2

hm...to onda idu 2 praha u jednu otopinu?
kak to izvesti?
navuci otopinu, staviti u prah, zmuckati, izvuci, spricnuti to opet u drugi prah, zmuckati opet i pikati??
ili sam sve nesto krivo skontala??
i znaci to bi trbealo uvijek u isto vrijeme??

----------


## drenjica

Angelina_2 nisi ništa krivo skontala, nego tako kako si napisala. Pikice treba davati uvijek u isto vrijeme, a tolerancija je 1 sat. Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam smiksala sva tri Gonala sa jednom otopinom, peklo nije ništa, a postupak si dobro opisala.

----------


## Darkica

Čitam i upijam....znači, Gonale si moram uvijek davati u isto vrijeme?Dr mi nije ništa rekao o tome, pa nisam znala.Danas me je on piknuo, a sutra i u ponedjeljak ću sama, pa u utorak opet on...Pitam jer me je danas naručio u 13 sati, a piknuo me oko 13:40...i ništa nije rekao da se moram u isto vrijeme...a u utorak ću k njemu oko podne i pikanje će biti tada...tako da već tu vidim lagani otklon...Hvala

----------


## Snekica

Gonali idu između 17 i 18 h, tako piše i na protokolu. A Decapeptyl nije važno, mada sam si ja zbog jednostavnosti i zbog neopterećivanja raznih termina davala sve u 17.30, pa da bude baš  u sridu. Ako si one druge dane daješ sama, nastavi i dalje. Treba biti kako tebi odgovara, a ne njemu. Ako sam mogla i ja, vjeruj mi mogu svi  :Laughing:

----------


## Darkica

> Gonali idu između 17 i 18 h, tako piše i na protokolu. A Decapeptyl nije važno, mada sam si ja zbog jednostavnosti i zbog neopterećivanja raznih termina davala sve u 17.30, pa da bude baš  u sridu. Ako si one druge dane daješ sama, nastavi i dalje. Treba biti kako tebi odgovara, a ne njemu. Ako sam mogla i ja, vjeruj mi mogu svi


Hvala, Snekice! Ja sam procitala na forumu samo da Gonali uvijek idu u isto vrijeme, pa sam se drzala vremena u koje me je dr L jucer pikao i dala sam si Gonale i danas u 13.30.Meni on nije nista specificirao u koje tocno doba moram dati. E sada, buduci si moram davati po 2 ampule, mogu ih dati  s jednom injekcijom...ali ne stane sad sadryaj, tj malkice mi ostane u jednoj bocici...Znaci li da trebam ipak dvije injekcije, tj dva pikanja ili nije bitno ako mrvicu ostane u bocici? Puno hvala

----------


## nana1976

> Hvala, Snekice! Ja sam procitala na forumu samo da Gonali uvijek idu u isto vrijeme, pa sam se drzala vremena u koje me je dr L jucer pikao i dala sam si Gonale i danas u 13.30.Meni on nije nista specificirao u koje tocno doba moram dati. E sada, buduci si moram davati po 2 ampule, mogu ih dati  s jednom injekcijom...ali ne stane sad sadryaj, tj malkice mi ostane u jednoj bocici...Znaci li da trebam ipak dvije injekcije, tj dva pikanja ili nije bitno ako mrvicu ostane u bocici? Puno hvala


Evo da ti kažem i ja sam na gonalima kod dr.A i sestra mi je jučer dala 1 otopinu i 3 praha (s jednom otopinom u jedan prah i sve zajedno u drugi prah sve izvući i opet u treći prah. Rekala mi je da sve moram izvući malo nakreneš bočicu i iglu s vrhom u sami kraj i tada izvuci. A što se tiće vremena davanja otprilike u isto vrijeme kao i prvu. 
Pošto mi je ovo drugi postupak nije mi puno više objašnjavala, ali mi je zato prvi put dala da sama probam sve navući čak me je pitala da li želim se i sama ubosti, ja sam rekla neka hvala kod kuće ću. I naravno uspjeh.
 Nadam da te nisam ugušila i da sam ti barem malo pomogla.

----------


## mare41

Darkice, trebala bi sve pokupiti, ne kužim kako (gdje) ti ne stane? Možda ti je premala šprica pa trebaš uzet veću?

----------


## Darkica

> Evo da ti kažem i ja sam na gonalima kod dr.A i sestra mi je jučer dala 1 otopinu i 3 praha (s jednom otopinom u jedan prah i sve zajedno u drugi prah sve izvući i opet u treći prah. Rekala mi je da sve moram izvući malo nakreneš bočicu i iglu s vrhom u sami kraj i tada izvuci. A što se tiće vremena davanja otprilike u isto vrijeme kao i prvu. 
> Pošto mi je ovo drugi postupak nije mi puno više objašnjavala, ali mi je zato prvi put dala da sama probam sve navući čak me je pitala da li želim se i sama ubosti, ja sam rekla neka hvala kod kuće ću. I naravno uspjeh.
>  Nadam da te nisam ugušila i da sam ti barem malo pomogla.


Hvala, *nana1976*! U tome je stvar, jer ja sam slijedila upute te sam svaki Gonal F otopila jednom otopinom, ali sam (patnjakovićka :Razz: ) mislila da će mi oba sadržaja stati u istu špricu.E pa nisu :Laughing: pa sam se piknula dva puta...Ali, pozitivna je stvar da me ništa ne boli niti peče kada se pikam :Klap: Ali, od sutra sam pametnija i krećem po novome - jedna otopina otapa jedan Gonal F, taj sadržaj uzmem u špricu i njime otopim drugi Gonal F i sve si dam jednim pikanjem :Klap: 
Hvala *nana1976* i *mare41* :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Bravo Darkica!

----------


## Darkica

> Bravo Darkica!


Hvala, *mare41*! :Wink: 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana1976

Hvala nadam da sam pomogla.

----------


## Darkica

> Hvala nadam da sam pomogla.


*nana1976*, puno si pomogla...upute su ti savršene :Klap:

----------


## anddu

Podižem malo temu, trebam savjet. Jučer sam miješala menopure pa su mi se stvarali u bočici mjehurići (puno malenih) i jedva sam izvadila iglicu jer se stvarao neki otpor pa se tekućina opet slijevala u bočicu (što je stvaralo još više mjehurića). Trebam mi savjet kako to izbjeći? U zadnjem postupku nisam imala toliko tih problema, valjda sam ispala iz štosa.

----------


## mare41

anddu, pokušavam se sjetiti kako da izbjegneš taj podtlak-nema puno mućkanja-napuniš i izvučeš, ako te zeza otpor podtlaka, samo vrati sadržaj natrag i onda ponovo-brže i do dna, nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## tua

probaj odvojit špricu od igle, al dok je bočica okomito, da ne iscuri sadržaj, trebao bi taj zrak izaći. ili u špricu navuci zrak pa ga istisni u bočicu i onda spusti iglu i vuci sadržaj. nadam se da si razumjela, teško mi je napismeno  :Wink: 

a mjehurića se rješiš tako da kuckaš s dva prsta da se spoje pa ih istisneš van

----------


## anddu

Hvala cure, ma nekako sam se jučer snašla. Zapravo se mjehurići (pjenica) stvaraju u inekciji kad izvlačim sadržaj, pa prije drugog i trećeg menopura dobro izlupkam inekciju da svi mjehurići nestanu pa tek onda idem dalje. Prvi dan mi je dio sadržaja završio izvan bočice pa sam se zato prepala da ne bude tako i dalje

----------


## Maja Lena

Ja se danas prvi put piknula - baš sam ponosna sama na sebe! Istina, bilo je priprema, pa je MM miksao gonale jer su se meni ruke previše tresle, ali ipak smo na kraju uspjeli to napraviti sami. Sutra će već biti lakše. Bitno da je krenulo.

----------


## delfin

Bliži se moj prvi stimulirani ivf. Neke su mi cure već objasnile da trebam šprice od 2 ml,pogledala sam i filmiće i nadam se da ću se uspijeti piknut sama. E sad,kad se prića o iglama vidim da svi spominju male za bockanje i velike za miksanje. Je li dovoljno reći *male i velike* u ljekarni kada budem kupovala?

----------


## delfin

Da se pohvalim,danas sam si već drugi dan sama dala Decapaptyl i Menopur. No, kako sam ja inače sklona napravit problem tamo gdje ga nema,  :Laughing: to sam napravila i sada. Zato vas molim da me razuvjerite da je ovo što mi de dogodilo ok. Ovako, smučkala sam jednu otopinu s tri Menopura i kad sam špricu okrenula vertikalno kako bi ju prstima lupnula da izađe zrak, primjetila sam da je sastav iz šprice počeo kapkati prema van ( dakle dvije kapi su mi kapnule na ruku, a sadrržaj u šprici nije bio 1 ml nego 0.8. Naravno, slijedeći scenarij u mojoj glavi je da će se to možda dogoditi i sutra i prekosutra i do kraja stimulacije i da ću zbog toga imati slabiju reakciju. Kasnije sam na kratko zaspala i sanjala da sam na folikulometriji i da je dr. komentirao kako nemem niti jednog folikula! :Shock:

----------


## medena8

> Da se pohvalim,danas sam si već drugi dan sama dala Decapaptyl i Menopur. No, kako sam ja inače sklona napravit problem tamo gdje ga nema, to sam napravila i sada. Zato vas molim da me razuvjerite da je ovo što mi de dogodilo ok. Ovako, smučkala sam jednu otopinu s tri Menopura i kad sam špricu okrenula vertikalno kako bi ju prstima lupnula da izađe zrak, primjetila sam da je sastav iz šprice počeo kapkati prema van ( dakle dvije kapi su mi kapnule na ruku, a sadrržaj u šprici nije bio 1 ml nego 0.8. Naravno, slijedeći scenarij u mojoj glavi je da će se to možda dogoditi i sutra i prekosutra i do kraja stimulacije i da ću zbog toga imati slabiju reakciju. Kasnije sam na kratko zaspala i sanjala da sam na folikulometriji i da je dr. komentirao kako nemem niti jednog folikula!


Evo da te utješim, ja sam se u oba svoja postupka bockala sama, doduše samo Menopurima i scenarij je gotovo uvijek bio takav kao kod tebe! Nije se dogodilo ništa strašno, 1. put su mi punktirali 6 JS, a danas čak 9 !!! Samo hrabro i neopterećeno nastavi gdje si stala!  :Wink:

----------


## delfin

*Medena8*,uh...sad mi je već lakše. Hvala ti. Sretno u postupku.

----------


## medena8

> *Medena8*,uh...sad mi je već lakše. Hvala ti. Sretno u postupku.


Nema na čemu, uvijek! Hvala tebi  :Heart:  , čekamo vijesti kad je transfer i vjerujemo u najluđi mogući tulum u lab.-u  :Wink:

----------


## Leva

Sinoc sam si dala prvu injekciju Decapeptyla. U cijeloj frci sam zaboravila na zrak i samo sam si je onako pripremljenu istresla u stomak...Valjda nisam nesto zabrljala? Nema podliva, mjehurica samo se malo primjeti tackica gdje sam se piknula.

----------


## delfin

*Leva*, ja sam prije postupka pitala svoju dr. da li je opasno ako malo zraka ostane u šprici. Ona je rekla da je to opasno samo ako se pikaš u venu, a mi to ne radimo. Znači trbuh je bezopasna zona, ali ja ipak istisnem zrak.

----------


## Leva

Hvala na odgovoru, mislim da cu veceras biti u stanju istisnuti zrak prije nego sto me uhvati panika  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

hop, malo podižem.

Uskoro krećem u pothvat samobockanja, pa naravno imam hrpe upitnika iznad glave.

Pitanja za cure koje su prošle postupke u Mb - jel prekasno da si decapeptyl pikam u 10 navečer. To mi je jedina sigurna varijanta da ću biti doma i moć si u isto vrijeme dati lijek?

Što kad se uvedu i gonali, treba biti neki razmak između gonala i decapeptyla i može li gonal prije decapeptyla se dati?

Sa ostatkom pitanja se javim u hodu...

----------


## Pinky

ja nisam bila u mb, već u cita i davala sam inekcije oko 21 sat. najprje decapeptyl, pa bi smutila gonal, i ubola se otprilike 15ak minuta iza decapeptyla. decap. u jednu stranu stomaka, gonal u drugu, pa sutra obrnuto.
ne znam jesam li pomogla...

----------


## molu

fala pinky. Ma s decapetylima koji su gotovi nemam nikakvih problema (piknuo me jednom mm kad sam bila u postupku na vv - tamo daju to nakon transfera), i vele iz MB da je poželjno navečer, ali me muče gonali i mućkanje, pa sam mislila 28. kad idem na prvi uzv nažicati sestru da mi za prvi put pokaže, a onda po tome ispada da bi sa gonalima išla prije decapetyla u toj fazi pikanja (kad se daju i gonali i decapeptyli)

----------


## Pinky

ma smućkati gonale je stvarno prelako. i gonali su puno finije inekcije od menopura, lakše se i mute. 
top lista lako samodavajućih inekcija:

*1. decapeptyl* - divota, samo se ubodeš. treba stajati u frižideru, pa preporučam da ga izvadite pola sata prije uboda, jer inače zna peći. ako zapeće, usporite davanje.
*2. ovitrelle 2u1* - dakle već pripremljena šprica, isto divota -  koliko se sjećam - isto treba stati u frižideru.
*3. gonal* - ugodne inekcije, lako se mute, čuvajte neiskorištene šprice (ja sam se još 2 ivf-a na menopurima bola sa gonal špricama, samo bi istisnula gonal otopinu i ubacila mp otopinu, jer su inekcije jako ugodne za ubost se) jer ako vam promijene terapiju sa gonala na mp, dobro će vam doći. koliko se sjećam - isto treba stati u frižideru.
*4. cetrotide* - još jedna mućkalica, ali za razliku od mp, ugodna igla, dolazi u pakiranju. nakon uboda može vam se pojaviti reakcija u vidu crvenila i otoka, što je vrlo uobičajeno i ne trebate se zabrinjavati. ne češite, iako svrbi
*5-6. menopur i ovitrelle koje nisu 2u1* - mp je katastrofa i za razbijanje bočice sa otopinom (pazite da se ne porežete), pa zbog nekvalitetnih plastičnih inekcija iz ljekarne koje skupljaju mjehuriće pri vrhu.... ovitrelle isto, ako se inekcija kupuje u ljekarni.
*7. fragmin* - inekcija ugodna izgleda, sve je već spremno, treba se samo ubosti, ali je daleko najneugodnija inekcija koju sam davala. za raziku od gore navedenih, u heparinskim inekcijama zrak se *ne smije* istiskati prije uboda, već na kraju "uštrca" tekućinu duboko u meso, tako da ćete imati puno manje podljeva, modrica i kvrgi (tipične reakcije za heparinske inkekcije pri nepravilnoj upotrebi, za razliku od hormonalnih). mjesto uboda se nakon uboda *ne smije* ničim tretirati da ne bi došlo do istih reakcija. peče ko sam vrag, ali se stisnu zubi i prođe nakon minut-tri

sve navedene inekcije se daju potkožno, u stomak. kod svakodnevnog bodanja poželjno  je mijenjati strane uboda. stomak se uštipne i inekcija se uvede pod kutom od 45. 
obavezno provjerite trebaju li inekcije stati u frižideru. na 1. aih sam morala baciti ovitrelle jer mi je stajao mjesec dana van frižidera.
ako putujete a inekcije moraju biti u frižideru, kupite mali frižidrić za izlete.

----------


## maza975

Sama si dajem injekcije, ali sam od zadnjeg puta (9mj) zaboravila, moram si dati 3 menopura i nisam više siguran da li to mješam sa 1 ili dvije otopine?

----------


## Aurora*

> Sama si dajem injekcije, ali sam od zadnjeg puta (9mj) zaboravila, moram si dati 3 menopura i nisam više siguran da li to mješam sa 1 ili dvije otopine?


3 ampule idu u jednu otopinu.

----------


## mrkvica84

I ja sam na menopurima,u Ri su mi rekli da mjesam 3 menopura sa dvije otopine

----------


## Pinky

mrkvice, 3 mp idu na 1 otopinu. nema se smisla bosti 2x. 1 otopina može primiti 3 praška, to čak piše i na lijekovima, tako da nema potrebe da miješaš sa 2 otopine

----------


## mrkvica84

Rekli su mi da mješam sa dvije otopine ali ide sve u jednu špricu.

----------


## maza975

hvala cure

----------


## ValaMala

Hej cure, pikam se evo 4. dan i muku mučim s onim staklenim ampulicama gdje je otapalo. Samo jednom sam uspjela prelomiti vrh ampule kako treba i to kod doktora kada mi je pokazivao kako. Sve ostale dane mi je ampula pukla niže nego bi trebala (nije se raspala, iskoristila sam sve ok), oštro, a danas sam uspjela majstorski i raskrvariti prst. 

Sad me hvata totalna trema pred pikanjem sutra i preksutra, imam još točno 2 ampulice i strah me da mi ne pukne koja skroz i što ću onda, kako umutiti lijek? Ima li negdje za kupiti samo tih ampulica s otapalom da imam za svaki slučaj? Ne kužim zašto mi tako glupavo pucaju, radim sve kako treba, prst tamo kod one oznake - točke, a eto ipak mi pukne tako nezgodno. Ima li netko savjet (ili možda koju ampulicu s otapalom viška)? 

I što je zapravo to otapalo, jel to obična fiziološka ili?

----------


## tikki

*ValaMala*, ja ti nisam sigurna što je otapalo... ali ako je kao i za Gonal F pročišćena voda (što god to značilo- tak piše u uputstvima) onda ti ja imam nekoliko šprica jer kako sam prah miješala 3u1 sačuvala sam šprice. Tako da znaš ako će ti možda pomoći.

----------


## inana

> Hej cure, pikam se evo 4. dan i muku mučim s onim staklenim ampulicama gdje je otapalo. Samo jednom sam uspjela prelomiti vrh ampule kako treba i to kod doktora kada mi je pokazivao kako. Sve ostale dane mi je ampula pukla niže nego bi trebala (nije se raspala, iskoristila sam sve ok), oštro, a danas sam uspjela majstorski i raskrvariti prst. 
> 
> Sad me hvata totalna trema pred pikanjem sutra i preksutra, imam još točno 2 ampulice i strah me da mi ne pukne koja skroz i što ću onda, kako umutiti lijek? Ima li negdje za kupiti samo tih ampulica s otapalom da imam za svaki slučaj? Ne kužim zašto mi tako glupavo pucaju, radim sve kako treba, prst tamo kod one oznake - točke, a eto ipak mi pukne tako nezgodno. Ima li netko savjet (ili možda koju ampulicu s otapalom viška)? 
> 
> I što je zapravo to otapalo, jel to obična fiziološka ili?


draga, eto, i ja sam žrtva napada glupe ampulice, krvi bilo ko u ratu, ali mali savjet- uzmeš maramicu, i fino primi taj pipak gore, i malo ga pritisni prema sebi, pa na kontra, nekad lakše pukne prema tebi, bar je meni tak... doduše nije mi jasno kak sam ja uspjela prvu smrskati... e da, a ja sam imala 6 tih ampula, ali u napadu tugo-bjesa sva sam bacila...ali viška ti ima ziher svaka cura u postupku, jer sve mješamo 3 u 1, da nam bude lakše...

----------


## ValaMala

*tikki*, hvala ti, vidjet ću hoće li se javiti koja curka s viška ampulicama kako je rekla *inana*, ali ako ne, jurcam nekud po ove tvoje ako bude potrebno. Hvala Bogu da si u Zagrebu.  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Vala Mala, imam i ja nešto tih "vodica"...ostalo mi od menopura.
Jedino nisam ziher kolko jer sam sad na poslu, ali mislim da ih je bar jedno 5-6, ako ne i više...
ako trebaš, javi se da dogovorimo primopredaju ili već neki drugi način  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, puno ti hvala, ja sam ti na Srednjacima, tako da smo blizu. Puno bi mi značile te vodice, jer imam samo onoliko koliko imam i tih lijekova, pa ne želim umirati od straha zadnji dan hoće li mi se baš tada skroz raspasti posljednja.  :Smile:  Šaljem ti broj moba na pp, pa ćemo se dogovoriti. Ljubim...

----------


## Bab

Bit će mi drago pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## cranky

Meni sestra pokazala ovako: ima ona točkica s jedne strane, na nju stavite palac i povlačite od sebe i prema gore (nadam se da sam dobro objasnila) - pucaju vrhovi super, bez problema. :Grin:  Dok mi to nije pokazala i kod mene je bilo smrvljenih amupula i svega  :Wink: 
Sretno  :Yes:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala* i meni je ostalo tih ampula od Menopura pa javi ako ćeš trebati.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke, dala mi je *Bab* (hvala draga  :Zaljubljen: ). Ja i dalje trgam te ampule ko nekoordinirano majmunče. Danas sam bila posebno "kreativna", haha. Po prvi put sam uspjela jednu ampulu doslovce zdrobiti među prstima. Drugu sam slomila krivo, ali uspjela iskoristiti. A ne kužim, inače nemam 2 lijeve, doista, spretna sam s malim prčkavim stvarima, ne kužim što izvodim s tim!

S koje strane te točke stavim prst, na nju ili s druge strane? Jel ta ampula treba puknuti onako više pri vrhu? Meni bez obzira kako držim pukne na samom grlu - onom užem dijelu. :Rolling Eyes: 

Idem sutra na prvi pregled i pitat ću opet dr. da mi pokaže. Mislim kod njega mi je pukla tako lijepo školski, da sam mislila da ću tako svaki dan, a ono...

----------


## Bab

ValaMala, probaj onak kak sam ti rekla, uzmi ručnik ili neku krpu i primi za cijeli taj uski dio i samo gurni od sebe...ja nisam nikad gledala te njihove točke...i meni je uvijek puknula skroz ravno i to pri samom dnu tog uskog dijela, tako da ti ostane ustvari samo donji dio ampulice... a jesam objasnila  :Undecided: 
I da, sretno sutra, nadam se da će te broj folikula lijepo iznenaditi  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Super si ti meni to objasnila, ali ne ide, haha, a možda je stvar i u tome što se pikam u praskozorje kad napola spavam valjda. Znam, eto, svako jutro u nekih pola 6 sam ti na vratima da mi prelomiš ampulicu, dogovoreno?  :Laughing:

----------


## Bab

a jel može oko pol 7 ??? :Laughing: 
Da ne budemo skupa krmeljave...
A baš mi je žal da se tak mučiš s tim,ali utjeha ti je kaj još kratko traje, još 3-4 dana i to je to. Do iduće bebice, naravno  :Smile: 

joj, ubile nas budu moderatorice zbog offtopičarenja... :Embarassed:

----------


## Pinky

ma lako ti je, uzmi papirnatu maramicu, zamotaj palac, pritisni na crvenu točku na ampuli (pritisni palcem od sebe prema ampuli)

----------


## thinkpink

cure molim vas savjet i mišljenje. danas mi je dragi dao 4-tu injekciju decapeptyla, u dugom protokolu sam ovo je moj prvi stimulirani ivf. 
s obzirom na to da me on pika samo po usmenim uputama sestara iz bolnice, malo smo u strahu da li je sve ok i da li se može pogrješiti u davanju injekcija. daje mi u bedro, fino me zaboli kod uboda igle i onda u jednom trenutku jako zapeče, pa sve to prestane. 
redovito mi se svaki dan pojavi kao neko tvrdo zadebljanje ispod kože, čvorić /ovo me najviše brine/, veličine kao da me komarac upiknuo, ne boli, ali tako stoji par sati i nestane. jako sam mršava, stvarno nemam ni grama sala, tako da me on uštipne za kožu koliko stigne i onda upikne pod stupnjem od 45. ja si na mjestu davanja lijeka i prije i nakon uboda neko vrijeme držim led. dajte me prosvijetlite ako negdje bitno griješimo  :Shock: .

----------


## Bebica_2

Meni je prvu frendica koja je inače medicinska sestra dala u ruku i peklo ko sam vrag, a kasnije mi je davala u trbuh oko pupka i davala mi ju je polako i nisam ni osijetila!
istina imam špeka pa možda zato manje i boli u trbuh!

----------


## thinkpink

> Meni je prvu frendica koja je inače medicinska sestra dala u ruku i peklo ko sam vrag, a kasnije mi je davala u trbuh oko pupka i davala mi ju je polako i nisam ni osijetila!
> istina imam špeka pa možda zato manje i boli u trbuh!


ja nema špeka nigdje i čini mi se da je to trenutno mali problem. mene ti najviše brine da li možemo nešto bitno pogriješiti???!!! i zašto mi svaki put ostane ta oteklina dosta široka ispod kože? ne boli ništa, niti kad diram, niti kad stisnem ali je baš otečeno i tako ostane par sati. danas mi je posebno široko, kao da su me 4 komarca ubola, nemam pojma kako da to opišem. nije mi ništa podliveno, mjesto uboda se niti ne vidi.
 ne znam da li smijem stavljati prije i nakon injekcije led, negdje sam vidjela da preporučaju pa mi se činilo da će mi to olakšati.

----------


## Bebica_2

e to ti stvarno ne znam, možda ti pre brzo ispusti lijek nek proba ful polako, ona je meni znala malo stisnut inekciju pa stat pa opet tako da lijek stigne uć...ne znam stvarno il probaj zvat na humanu pa ih pitaj!

----------


## thinkpink

> e to ti stvarno ne znam, možda ti pre brzo ispusti lijek nek proba ful polako, ona je meni znala malo stisnut inekciju pa stat pa opet tako da lijek stigne uć...ne znam stvarno il probaj zvat na humanu pa ih pitaj!


nazvat ću sutra kbc, ne znam da li će mi se netko javiti sutra je nedjelja.... ufa, vječno neki problemi, nisam mislila da će nas obično davanje injekcija ovako mučiti. nadam se da će se još netko javiti sa svojim iskustvom.
hvala bebica u svakom slučaju.

----------


## modesty4

thinkpink decapeptyl se daje najčešće u trbuh ili u ruku.Moram priznati da nisam čula da si je itko od cura davao u bedro. Mene je najmanje bolilo u trbuh, a ni ja ti baš nisam debela.Dec moraš izvaditi pola sata ranije iz frižidera prije nego ćeš ga ubrizgati i ja sam si ga uvijek davala jako polako jer peče.

----------


## thinkpink

> thinkpink decapeptyl se daje najčešće u trbuh ili u ruku.Moram priznati da nisam čula da si je itko od cura davao u bedro. Mene je najmanje bolilo u trbuh, a ni ja ti baš nisam debela.Dec moraš izvaditi pola sata ranije iz frižidera prije nego ćeš ga ubrizgati i ja sam si ga uvijek davala jako polako jer peče.


u kbc-u su nam sestre točno pokazale gdje se daju, tako da, vjerujem da je mjesto ok, a rekle su da možemo i kombinirati, dakle jedan dan trbuh, pa noge, ruke, samo da jedan dan pikamo u jednu stranu, drugi dan u drugu. ma nemam pojma, baš me nekako deprimiralo danas to, nisam više sigurna da li je sve skupa ok. 
opet, mi nije jasno da bi tako olako davali da se žene same pikaju da se može baš toliko kardinalno pogriješiti. u svakom slučaju vjerujem da mi lijek djeluje, jer blago osjećam dosta nuspojava.

----------


## tigrical

> ja nema špeka nigdje i čini mi se da je to trenutno mali problem. mene ti najviše brine da li možemo nešto bitno pogriješiti???!!! i zašto mi svaki put ostane ta oteklina dosta široka ispod kože? ne boli ništa, niti kad diram, niti kad stisnem ali je baš otečeno i tako ostane par sati. danas mi je posebno široko, kao da su me 4 komarca ubola, nemam pojma kako da to opišem. nije mi ništa podliveno, mjesto uboda se niti ne vidi.
> ne znam da li smijem stavljati prije i nakon injekcije led, negdje sam vidjela da preporučaju pa mi se činilo da će mi to olakšati.


Ne možeš pogriješit. Ta oteklina ispod kože je zato što TM vjerojatno ubode preplitko i tekućina ostaje ispod same kože, to nije greška, ali...zato ti izgleda kao ubod 4 komarca dok se tekućine ne apsorbira u tijelo. Stalno te pokušavam nagovorit da probate u trbuh, vjeruj mi da je manje bolno i puuuno lakše.

----------


## thinkpink

> Ne možeš pogriješit. Ta oteklina ispod kože je zato što TM vjerojatno ubode preplitko i tekućina ostaje ispod same kože, to nije greška, ali...zato ti izgleda kao ubod 4 komarca dok se tekućine ne apsorbira u tijelo. Stalno te pokušavam nagovorit da probate u trbuh, vjeruj mi da je manje bolno i puuuno lakše.


javim ti kad se on konačno ohrabri za trbuh  :Laughing: , šta da ti kažem, vidim da je i njemu jako teško i da se boji da nešto ne fula.... 
rekao mi je da me danas vozi na hitnu, a meni se čini da je bolje da se nas dvoje zajedno trudimo i borimo doma, makar oko ovih stvari koje još možemo zajedno raditi.
vjerujem da nismo prvi ni zadnji  :Crying or Very sad:  koji se ovako osjećaju.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš sam i ja to pomislila da ti je preplitko upiknuo, igla mora ići do kraja a nek tek malo ispod površine i kad probije onu kožicu poslje nećeš osjetiti ako ti je zabode do kraja.

----------


## Lastin rep

Definitivno je lakše u trbuh! Probala ja u bedro tj nogu i nije mi bilo ugodno. Igla nakon šta probije kožu na trbuhu sklizne do kraja i to je to...Na početku kada sam saznala da ću si sama morat davat inekcije nije mi bilo svejedno, čak sam i pomislila da nema šanse da si ja to sama davam. Al eto, situacije čovjeka na svašta primoraju. 
Što se tiče preplitkog davanja inekcije, tako sam si ja prvi put u trbuh dala preplitko (igla nije bila pod kutem od 45) i tada mi je kvržica stajala nekoliko sati. Onako kako je thinkpink rekla kao da ju je komarac upiknuo. Već drugi put sam pazila pod kojim kutem si dajem i jedino što je poslije inekcije ostalo je mala crvena točkica i svrbež u trajanju od 5 min!

----------


## medeni

Pozdrav!Što se tiče samodavanja injekcija i ja sam mislila da ću se teško na to odvažiti ali već treći dan,nakon što mi je stručna osoba pokazala kako,sama sam sebi davala Menopur,kasnije Cetrotide i štopericu u trbuh.Ništa strašno,naravno,ruke se tresle ali bila sam ponosna.Nikakvi tragovi u vidu modrica sl. samo crvene točkice.Sretno!

----------


## cranky

*thinkpink* i ja ću zagovarat davanje u trbuh, ja sam si sama davala i nisam ni osjetila  :Klap: 
Ono što ti ostane ko ubod komarca, da možda je malo preplitko, ali i to se da rješit tako da nakon uboda s onom vaticom malo promasiraš mjesto uboda da se tekućina "razlije"  :Wink:

----------


## thinkpink

cure, konačno je pao ubod u trbuh i to je stvarno prava milina  :Very Happy:  naspram onom masakriranju u nogu  :Laughing: !
nema otekline, nema bolova, samo mi je ostao mali crveni plikić oko mjesta uboda, ali nije otečeno nego samo iziritirano, rekla bih od uboda. bilo bi vjerojatno i puno bolje da nisam usred pikanja umrla od smijeha....svašta....nemam pojma šta mi bi!??!!!
hvala vam svima neizmjerno!

----------


## tigrical

> cure, konačno je pao ubod u trbuh i to je stvarno prava milina  naspram onom masakriranju u nogu !
> nema otekline, nema bolova, samo mi je ostao mali crveni plikić oko mjesta uboda, ali nije otečeno nego samo iziritirano, rekla bih od uboda. bilo bi vjerojatno i puno bolje da nisam usred pikanja umrla od smijeha....svašta....nemam pojma šta mi bi!??!!!
> hvala vam svima neizmjerno!


Mašala! Sad ću s guštom napisat: jesam ti rekla!

----------


## thinkpink

> Mašala! Sad ću s guštom napisat: jesam ti rekla!


napiši slobodno kad si apsolutno u pravu, nadam se da će moje iskustvo pomoći i drugim curama!

----------


## Bebica_2

Jeeee!!!
Trbuh je zakon! :Smile:

----------


## thinkpink

> Jeeee!!!
> Trbuh je zakon!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

cure, ja sam danas prvi put sama piknula Gonal u trbuh, prošlo je odlično, baš sam ponosna  :Smile:  prvo smo mislili da će me mm pikati ali je njega nešto kao bilo strah pa sam ja preuzela sve u svoje ruke  :Grin:

----------


## tonili

Bravo kitty!!! Jelda da nije strašno?
Ja sam se otpočetka u svim postupcima sama pikala - prevalila sam taj prvi put i kasnije je bilo lako! I puno je jednostavnije tako - odrediš si vrijeme koje ti odgovara, o nikome ne ovisiš...

----------


## kitty

pa da, nije uopće strašno, i baš sam sretna što ne moram razmišljati o tome tko će me pikati  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

Ja sam se prvi dan sva tresla, uopće ne znam kako sam se uspjela ubosti... Sad sam već pravi profesionalac!

----------


## ivka13

Jedno pitanjce...na protokolu koji mi je dr dao piše da si dajem injekcije između 16 i 18h, najbolje oko 17h. Zbog posla ću si moći davat injekcije tek oko 18h. Hoće li to biti u redu ili je baš od velike važnosti da to bude oko 17h?

----------


## mare41

ne mora biti točno u 17 h, odstupanje oko sat vremena je normalno, neki kažu i više, al tako u 18 h ti je sasvim ok...

----------


## mimi81

Cure jel se clexan može davati kasnije navečer ili mora ići kad i stimulacija?

----------


## alma_itd

Mislim da se moze davati neovisno od vremena stimulacije.Bitno je samo da ne saras puno sa vremenom davanja,nego da dajes odredjeni lijek u tacno vrijeme za njega(moguca su mala odstupanja od max sat vremena-sto se Heparina tice),ja sam se vremena stimulacije drzala ''ko pijan plota'' a za Heparin znam pola sata zakasniti :Embarassed:

----------


## dea84

Jučer je bilo moje prvo pikanje... :Smile:  i sve je bilo ok. dok nije trebalo povući u iglu mješavinu, stvorio mi se pritisak i uporno mi se iz šprice vračalo u bočicu... ima li tko kakav savjet kako da mi se to ne dešava? jer onda su mi se stvorili mjehurići i mislim da mi je s tim mjehurićima ostalo koja kapljica pa me strah posljedica

----------


## thinkpink

> Jučer je bilo moje prvo pikanje... i sve je bilo ok. dok nije trebalo povući u iglu mješavinu, stvorio mi se pritisak i uporno mi se iz šprice vračalo u bočicu... ima li tko kakav savjet kako da mi se to ne dešava? jer onda su mi se stvorili mjehurići i mislim da mi je s tim mjehurićima ostalo koja kapljica pa me strah posljedica


pitaš za menopur ili?

----------


## thinkpink

ja ti povučem lijek iz bočice, cijeli, bez obzira na mjehuriće, kad vadim van iz bočice iglu *držim  čvrsto gornju stranu šprice* da mi ne pobjegne tekućina van kad izvadim iglu iz bočice. nije bitno što imaš puno zraka u šprici, sad kad si izvadila iglu možeš slobodno iglu okrenuti prema gore i polako tekućinu gurati prema izlazu kao kada si daješ injekciju. ako imaš mjehuriće, polako sa prstima lupkaj po šprici i oni će ti se razbijati/nestajati. kad ti tekućina dođe do kraja trebali bi nestati i mjehurići, ako nisu nestali opet unesi malo zraka u špricu pa ponovi radnju. 
prvi put mi je trebalo 45 minuta da ovo napravim i ulovila me strašna panika da neću stići, a sada mi treba 3-4 minute tako da stvarno nije problem. 
nadam se da si uspjela poloviti, ako ne neka još neka cura objasni!

----------


## kitty

cure, nema veze ako vam ostane malo mjehurića, neće se ništa dogoditi jer injekcija ide pod kožu a ne u venu.

----------


## dea84

da radi se o menopurima
nije mi problem se bosti i istjerat mjehuriće iz šprice nego kad sam otopinu stavila u menopur nisam nikako mješavinu mogla izvuć jer mi se stvorio pritisak i vukao mi je tekućinu iz šprice pri tome su mi se stvorili mjehurići u bočici i nisam ih više mogla povuć u špricu
ulovila me panika al možda danas kad već neke stvari znam bude lakše :Smile:

----------


## thinkpink

> da radi se o menopurima
> nije mi problem se bosti i istjerat mjehuriće iz šprice nego kad sam otopinu stavila u menopur nisam nikako mješavinu mogla izvuć jer mi se stvorio pritisak i vukao mi je tekućinu iz šprice pri tome su mi se stvorili mjehurići u bočici i nisam ih više mogla povuć u špricu
> ulovila me panika al možda danas kad već neke stvari znam bude lakše


danas je definitivno novi dan  :Klap: , bit će bolje vidjet ćeš. pokušaj što manje tresti bočicu dok stavljaš vodu u lijek, prvi dan sam ja to sve držala u ruci, a drugi sam stavila na ravnu podlogu i nisam ništa micala da se ne zapjeni i pustila sam tako minutu-dvije pa tek onda polako vukla otopljeni lijek.
 opet će ti ostati nekoliko mjehura ali slobodno sve to navuci u špricu i drži čvrsto gornji dio šprice da ti ne pruža otpor, bez obzira koliko imaš zraka/praznine u šprici slobodno izvuci iglu iz bočice i onda ti više nema pritiska, pa možeš slobodno "raditi" sa lijekom.

----------


## tigrical

> da radi se o menopurima
> nije mi problem se bosti i istjerat mjehuriće iz šprice nego kad sam otopinu stavila u menopur nisam nikako mješavinu mogla izvuć jer mi se stvorio pritisak i vukao mi je tekućinu iz šprice pri tome su mi se stvorili mjehurići u bočici i nisam ih više mogla povuć u špricu
> ulovila me panika al možda danas kad već neke stvari znam bude lakše


Kad otopinu stavljaš u menopur istisni iz šprice zrak, on ti stvara taj pritisak.

----------


## thinkpink

> Kad otopinu stavljaš u menopur istisni iz šprice zrak, on ti stvara taj pritisak.


si skužila da *JA* dajem savjete....sigurno si se nasmijala, priznaj  :Very Happy: !

----------


## tigrical

> si skužila da *JA* dajem savjete....sigurno si se nasmijala, priznaj !


Nasmijala - priznajem, ali i bila ponosna!!!

----------


## dea84

puno hvala, danas idemo u novi pokušaj :Smile:

----------


## thinkpink

*tigrical* 

 :Kiss:

----------


## thinkpink

> puno hvala, danas idemo u novi pokušaj


uopće ne sumnjamo da će biti uspješan!

----------


## dea84

drage, hvala na savjetima sve je primjenjeno i uspješno izvršeno :Smile:

----------


## thinkpink

> drage, hvala na savjetima sve je primjenjeno i uspješno izvršeno


bravo!

----------


## Jadzia

Dobila sam 25 gonal injekcija, cetrotide 1, ovitrelle 1 komad
I piše mi da od 2-4 dana uzimam po 4 gonala
od 5-6 3 gonala
to je 22 injekcije
Što s ostalima i kada na red dolaze ove što imam po 1 komad?

----------


## dea84

Na UZV će to doktor rec šta i kako dalje

----------


## Jadzia

> Na UZV će to doktor rec šta i kako dalje


tnx!

----------


## *mare*

cure imam pitanje: da li si same dajete intramuskularne injekcije? 
nemam problema sa gonalima, menopurima, cetrotide sve što ide subkutano dajem si sama, ali recimo brevactide ide u mišić i to mi uvijek daje mm. no! najvjerojatnije će mi ovaj puta štoperica pasti taman kad je mm u noćnoj pa nisam ziher da li da se upuštam sama ili da odem na hitnu  :Unsure: 

može li neki drugi mišić osim khm pozadine?  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

Mare može i u nadlakticu. Ja se osobno nisam nikad usudila sam piknuti intramuskularno, uvijek sam išla na hitnu za to, mm me ne može ni gledati dok se pikam a kamoli me upiknuti. Ako nisi sigurna odi radije na hitnu. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena1m

Pozdrav curke.Mene zanima koja injekcija ide pod kutem od 90st. bevactid ili decapeptyl?dr. mi je rekao obje u rame a ja sad ne znam koju si kako dat??!!pomoć plizzz....

----------


## anddu

Cure pomoć, hitno. Razmišljam da sebi prvi put večeras dam brevactide, no ne znam s kojom iglom se pika - jeli to s onom velikom kojom izvlačimo menopure i gonale?! I je li netko sebi davao štopericu i gdje? Ne znam, nekako mi se po ovoj zimi ne da tramakati tramvajima do hitne pa bih pokušala, ali nisam sigurna

----------


## jelena1m

> Cure pomoć, hitno. Razmišljam da sebi prvi put večeras dam brevactide, no ne znam s kojom iglom se pika - jeli to s onom velikom kojom izvlačimo menopure i gonale?! I je li netko sebi davao štopericu i gdje? Ne znam, nekako mi se po ovoj zimi ne da tramakati tramvajima do hitne pa bih pokušala, ali nisam sigurna


sory kasno sam vidjela post,ja sam si štoperice davala u stomak ali dok nisam imala transfer,nakon toga mi je dr.rekao da si ih dam u rame.Kombinacija decapeptyl i brecactid s tim da brevactid ide u mišić a decaptetil pod kožu.Što se tiče igle ide plave boje za brevactid,barem mislim tako.....

----------


## Cana73

Uh i ja danas sebi dala prvu inekciju decapeptyl, u trecem postupku sam se tek ohrabrila, ostao mi je neki plik na stomaku, mozda sam preplitko dala, sutra ce vec biti bolje nadam se, prezivjeh i to.

----------


## Snekica

Nakon što izvučeš iglu, izmasiraj mjesto uboda vaticom. Brže će proći! Sretno!

----------


## Cana73

> Nakon što izvučeš iglu, izmasiraj mjesto uboda vaticom. Brže će proći! Sretno!


Hvala Snekice, brzo je i proslo, sutra ce valjda biti bolje, a kad sam vec tu da pitam iskusniju pikalicu da li se decapeptylu mora istisnuti zrak, med. sestra koja mi je prethodnih dana u ambulanti davala inekc. kaze da ne mora jer je dec. vec smuckan.

----------


## Snekica

Iz svake injekcije istisni zrak! Meni je to tako med. sestra (frendica) rekla i ja to dalje uvijek tako radim. Možda i nije nužno ali...

----------


## boss

obavezno istisni zrak , jer iako ove inekcije idu potkozno nikad se nezna mozes opet slucajno ubosti krvni sud pa napraviti problem sa zrakom.

----------


## olivera

evo ja sam se odvažila probati sama si davati inekcije po prvi puta. nema mm koji je za to zadužen a ja nema vremena za šetanje po busevima i čekanje reda svaki dan za to u humanoj pa da si olakšam...probat ću. svi si dajete u trbuh a ja mršava, kod mene nema špekai jednom mi je sestra dala i imala sam plavicu dugo i bolilo me a najlagodnije se osjećam u rame, to mi je jedino "prirodno" mjesto za to, tako da ću si pokušati u rame, malo naopako ali ionako sam kukavica i kad mi drugi daju. šta mislite o ramenu?je li koja od vas to probala sama?

----------


## Cana73

Hvala cure, to istiskivanje zraka bas i nisam shvatala u potpunosti, vasi savjeti su dosta pomogli jer nisam mogla ni u najludjim snovima usniti da cu se jednoga dana bosti sama, malo kvrcnem po decapeptilu koji trenutno dajem, izadje jedna kapljica kroz iglu, i bocnem se, valjda je to u redu.
Sretno vam u postupcima!

----------


## Rominka

ide li i cetrotide u trbuh? a ovitrelle? sutra ili preksutra bi mi na red trebao doći cetrotide, a nekako nisam sigurna...

----------


## anddu

Cetrotide ide isto u trbuh, za ovitrell ne znam. Sretno

----------


## Gabi25

Ovitrelle isto u trbuh, potkožno

----------


## legal alien

e sad jedno pitanjce tehnicke prirode. moram si dakle dati injekcije oko  18:00 (to sam tako namjestila da sam sigurno doma jer nekad zaglavim na  poslu a ne da mi se tamo traziti mjesto, muckati, bockati....) a let mi  je u 17:40. ne znam uopce kako bi u wc-u aerodroma smuckala menopur.  lako za decapeptyl on i onako dodje ready to go pa njega mogu brzinski i u wc-u. jeli ok ako menopur smuckam  doma i ostavim u sprici dok recimo ne sletim u zg i onda se tamo samo  bocnem? ili da pricekam da dodjem do stana u zg ali necu stici prije 8  sigurno to mi je ipak kasno. ili da sada razvlacim i svaki dan dajem po  pola sata kasnije tako da me u petak dodje u 8? anyone?

----------


## kitty

mislim da bi ti bila najbolja ova zadnja opcija, da se pomičeš po pola sata kasnije svaki dan.

----------


## legal alien

kitty hvala ti puno na ovako brzom odgovoru. to ima smisla jel' tako? pa nije valjda tih pola sata toliko kljlucno? onda cu opet od subote smanjivat dok ne dodjem do 18  :Smile:  nije to stoperica pa da sad bas mora biti u uru tocno.

----------


## kitty

naravno.
ja sam u ovom postupku prvi Menopur dobila oko 13 sati i onda se pomicala po sat vremena prema jutru da bi ih dalje standardno dobivala oko 8.

----------


## mostarka86

legal alien, ja nisam znala smućkati menopur, a htjela sam sama sebi ovaj put davati injekcije. sestra u splitu, u citu, u 8 ujutro mi ga je smučkala, a ja sam ga sebi dala u 13.30...kaže ona da nije bed ako stoji koji sat...meni je stajalo 5-6 sati spreman, i bio je ok...

----------


## legal alien

super cure hvala vam puno. igraju znaci obe opcije ali izglednija mi je ova da se ipak bocnem na miru u stanu a ne dok mi netko lupa na vrata sporkog wc-a.

dobro je jedna moja prija komentirala ovaj nas pdf, rekla je da neces na drugim pdf-ovima na rodi dobiti tako brz odgovor kao na potpomognutoj niti toliko potpore, utjehe, solidarnosti...

----------


## Vrci

Jao pa ima i ovaj topic...

ja se doma upoznajem s decapeptylima, idući tjedan krećem. Ali našla sam hrpu raznih informacija... Meni je dr rekao da dajem u nadlakticu, i koliko sam skužila, pod 45 stupnjeva kutom. A na netu dosta uputa ima za pikanje pod 90stupnjeva. kako ste vi davale? I jel ona igla ide cijela pod kožu?

----------


## mostarka86

ja sam isto vidjela na menopuru da piše pod 90, a meni dr.P rekao pod 45. ja sam davala pod 45, al u stomak...

----------


## legal alien

ja dajem i decapepyl i menopur u stomak (donja polovica ispod pupka) pod 45 iako i na uputama za menopur pise pod 90. pa kombiniram malo jednu malo drugu stranu. inace mozes u nadlakticu (ali to je meni skoro nemoguce izvest sama, a i imam tanke ruke, dosla bi do kosti sa iglom  :Smile: ) ali i u bedru. nekako mi je stomak najjednostavnije. na VVu su me bockali u nadlakticu a nakon toga sam pocela sama u stomak. 
jedino decapeptyl malo pecka ali mi je drag jer nema onog muckanja.

----------


## legal alien

e da, ide cijela pod kozu jer su to one kratke iglice. izgleda strasno na pocetku ali poslije se naviknes. mi smo ljudi jako prilagodljiva bica.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala na odgovoru

da,i meni neprakticno izgleda da si sama dajem u ruku...jel kad vadite iglu vec drzite tamo vaticu (tipa ko sto rade sestre na vadenju krvi) ili prvo izvadite iglu pa stavite vatu?

----------


## tikki

Ja uvijek prvo izvadim iglu i onda samo laaaagano prebrišem vaticom. Znači nikako pritiskati mjesto uboda kao kod vađenja krvi.

----------


## J&D

Drage moje ja sam potpuno nova i na forumu i u postupcima, naime prekjuce smo krenuli, samo da vam se zahvalim jer sam vas puno citala i zbog toga se odlucila sama piknuti! 
Uspjela nakon jedno 2 sata dezunfekcije i gledanja u ruku! Prilazila da se piknem medutim toliko sam se tresla da nebi uspjela ni cipelu zavezati  :Smile:  uglavnom nakon dva sata muke, muz me piknuo a ja se odmah rasplakala! On se prepao, ali ja nisam plakala od boli nego od olaksanja sto sam konacno dobila pikicu! Uf kad se sjetim da je tek pocetak! Uglavnom ili umisljam ili stvarno, ali mene ruka boli! I vrelo mi to mjesto gdje me piknuo! Ali dobro bar muz stalno trci zamnom i sluzi me...jer mu grozno sto se moram pikati :Wink:

----------


## mare41

a zasto u ruku? puno je jednostavnije u trbuh

----------


## Evelyn73

Drage "pikalice", veceras si dajem Ovitrelle. Citam da si dajete u trbuh, a tako pise i u uputama... samo da provjerim jer me je sestra zbunila... - znaci kao i Menopur (samo bez miksanja)? Hvala!! Prije sam dobivala Brevactide...

----------


## maca papucarica

Točno kako piše u uputama, ako ne i jednostavnije (otvoriš, špricneš zrak, bocneš i gotovooo  :Smile:  )

----------


## mostarka86

meni je sestra u citu rekla da nije potrebno ni spricnuti zrak, da ne bi iscurilo greškom malo više tekućine. tako da ja nisam ni štrcnula, već samo otvorila i bocnula se. količina zraka u injekciji nije tako velika da ti može nauditi...

----------


## J&D

Zasto u ruku, lučinger mi je rekao u ruku...vidjela sam u uputama da pise u trbuh.... Ali reko mozda ima neki razlog zasto je to rekao pa eto onda u ruku! I meni se cini jednostavnije u trbuh a i manje bolno!  A u utorak idem kod njega pa cu vidjeti sta kaze! Do tad u ruku! Jel neko imao nekih indikacija od tih injekcija od vas? Cisto da vidim jel zbog M ili umisljam!

----------


## J&D

Meni je lucinger rekao obavezno istisnuti zrak....i to je naglasio

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala vam na odgovorima - pogledala sam i filmice na YouTube i sad sam tek zbunjena. I ja sam mislila istisnut zrak (kao kod Menopura), ali na filmicima izricito kazu da se na Ovitrelleu NE istiskuje zrak. U uputama se nista ne spominje ...hm, kaze :"Odmah injicirajte otopinu" ... pa si to tumacim da zaista zrak ne treba istisnuti ... 22h mi se blizi...  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

J&D, nisam skužila, o kojim se injekcijama radi?

Luči kaže da decapeptyl ide u ruku, gonali u trbuh

----------


## J&D

Ne znam koliko tog zraka ima unutra, u sustini nije intravenozno, tako da ti nebi smjelo
Nista biti, mozda jedino moze mjesto malo poplaviti..,, 22 sata su pa javi za sta si se odlucila!

----------


## J&D

Radi se o decapeptylu! Jesi i ti kod njega? I tebi je tako rekao?

----------


## Vrci

Da, i ja sam Decapeptyl davala u nadlakticu. Nekad u lijevu, nekad u desnu. Samo sam si jednom napravila masnicu  :Smile: 
Nije mi se bio problem ubosti, nego kad sam se ubola istisnuti unutra  :Laughing:  Ali vidiš da sam se poslije ohrabrila čak i lijevom pikati (dešnjak sam)

A ne brini za masnice, meni je sad sam Luči napravio jednu predivnu tamno plavu s crvenom točkom na sredini, na nadlaktici, od boostera. A imala sam i ogromnu na trbuhu od gonala, isto njegov rad  :Laughing:  Bio je u šoku kad je vidio

----------


## J&D

Dobro je znaci nismo jedini!  :Wink:  ne vidim u potpisu a vidim da prvi put nisi uspjela, dali ides ponovno? Kad si bila prvi puta kakve sanse vam je luči davao? Pošto se meni cini malo preoptimistican

----------


## Vrci

Mali offtopic,ali evo - da, idem sad. Ali ne želim još javno o svemu...malo mi teško bilo prvi puta

Bile su 2 savršene blastice, sve je bilo super, mi smo mladi, ali nije bilo trudnoće. Tako da sam sad oprezna

Inače, ja sam uvijek nakon decapeptyla dosta trljala mjesto uboda s vatom, jer mi se jednom stvorila "kvržica", valjda dio lijeka, pa sam to htjela spriječiti

----------


## J&D

Joj tog optimizma me i strah! Drzim vam fige za ovaj put! Isto smo godiste! Uh trljati....mene grozno boli ta injekcija dobro ajde vise dramim! Uh jos i trljati tamo di je bila igla...isprobat cu ! Mozda bude bolje

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam jaako polako ispuštala sadržaj, pa je manje boljelo. I manje boli kad protrljaš poslije, ode lijek u tijelo i sve je ok  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Bas ti hvala na svim savjetima!! Puuuno srece, vidimo se na odbrojavanju.... a poslje u trudnicama  :Wink:

----------


## Evelyn73

J&D - Ovitrelle ubrizgan bez istiskivanja zraka. Zracni mjehur se povuce na suprotni kraj od igle kad se sprica okrene iako mi se cini da sam pred kraj ubrizgala i malo zraka. Ali, sve je u redu  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Super! Znaci sve proslo uredu! Ajde drzim fige za dalje

----------


## mare41

jd, vadiš li dec iz frižidera pola sata prije pikanja? da naiđe na sobnu temp, manje onda peče

----------


## J&D

Aaaa, a ja direkt iz frizidera! E veceras ide van prije! Hvala puno

----------


## valiana

Cure kak ste vi hrabrice svaka čast ja se bojim i pomislit na inekciju  :Smile:  Ja vadila krv prošli tjedan i pala u nesvjest...strah i gotovo zato vama svaka čast a ja neznam kaj bum sa sobom....

----------


## J&D

Ma valiana... Mi zene smo ti lavice sve prezivimo da dodemo do cilja... Nek ti muz daje ili mama ili svekrva.... Ne moras sama! Ja ni ne gledam! Sve ces ti to izdrzati!

----------


## clover

Drage cure, trebala bi si za dva dana sama piknuti cetrotide..užasno me strah jer nisam nikada..do sada sam sve išla u bolnicu, a ovaj put mi gonale daje muž jer se radi o injection penu pa je super...
da li cetrotide trebam isto prvo sve ispustiti u bočicu sa lijekom i onda sve uvući u injekciju? gdje si je trebam dati? pod 90?

----------


## Evelyn73

clover, cetrotide zaista nije kompliciran za smijesati i piknuti, iako sam i ja prije otvaranja kutije bila na iglama.
Stavis prvo vecu iglu i uvuces tekucinu iz ampule (ako vec nije u sprici, ne sjecam se). Na bocici s praskom skines zastitni cep, dezinficiras alkoholom, upiknes i ispustis tekucinu u bocicu i uvuces kad se otopi. Dobro si napisala i sama. Stavis kracu iglu za pikanje. 
Ja sam si dala jedan sama, u trbuh, a drugog mi je iduci dan dala sestra u ruku. Davala sam si kao i menopur, pod 45 (ili, kako mi je sestra pokazala, piknem se skoro pod 90 i onda zaokrenem pod 45) ...ja imam jako malo masnog tkiva i nekako si ne mogu dati pod 90, iako je igla kratka. 
Samo hrabro, nije nista strasno.

----------


## clover

Evelyn, puno hvala na odgovoru...danas moram dati i tu injekciju..uh..zaista ih mrzim...mogu li gonal dati u ruku a cetrotide u trbuh? iam li razlike?

----------


## Snekica

možeš oboje u trbuh, samo promjeni stranu  :Wink:  lakše nego u ruku

----------


## J&D

E sad ne znam... Meni je dr rekao iskljucivo gonal u trbuh.,, a i ne znam jesi se pikala vec... Mene ruka puno jace boli posto decapeptyl pikam u ruku! Ako mozes uzmi trbuh  :Smile:  i sretno

----------


## Snekica

i decapeptyl se može u trbuh.

----------


## J&D

> i decapeptyl se može u trbuh.


 znam senkice... Cak u uputstvu i pise u trbuh,.. Medutim moj doktor inzistira da decapeptyl bude u ruku

----------


## clover

Ovo mi je 2x i prvi put sam gonale dobivala u ruku, a sada si ih sama dajem u ruku tj.muž jer ja to nikako ne mogu..kao što rekoh..mrrrzim igle...onda danas sve u trbuh....uh....

----------


## J&D

Lakse je u trbuh vidjet ces puno manje boli... Bar mene... Javi kako si prosla! E da i meni ruka poplavi a trbuh ne

----------


## clover

gotovo..moram priznat da je ok, ali me sada svrbi i crveno mi je dosta..jel to ok?

----------


## J&D

je to je ok a posto si vec lrimala gonale to je znak da nisi alergicna! je i mene zna svrbiti gonal! medutim meni ostane mala crvena tockica

----------


## clover

> je to je ok a posto si vec lrimala gonale to je znak da nisi alergicna! je i mene zna svrbiti gonal! medutim meni ostane mala crvena tockica


ma ne znam ni sama..baš je crveno i svrbi..imam osjećaj da sam dala pod krivim kutem i da je sve otišlo pod kožu..kao da imam malo oteknuto..

----------


## J&D

ako je oteknuto onda je krivi kut... trebas izmasirati tj. istrljati  to mjesto da se razide otopina! mene Vrci naucila.... a sad ja djelim savjete  :Wink:

----------


## clover

bilo me je strah..kak me svrbilo nisam htjela niti dirati...a bilo je 45..hm..sutra ću okomitije probati...nadam se da će pomoć..hvala puno :Wink:

----------


## J&D

Curke ako neka ima problema sa umetanjem utrogestana kao sto sam i ja imala nek javi.... Ja nasla super rjesenje!!!

----------


## Evelyn73

Ovaj puta si pikam Brevactide. 22h se blizi, a ja sada vidim da mi je sestra dala dvije iste dugacke, debele igle - za mijesanje i pikanje. Ne znam da li se zabunila ili je ta duga igla zaista za Brevactide (ide u misic)??? Duplo duza od igle za potkozne injekcije!!??
Imam jednu kratku iglu doma pa ne znam da li da zamijenim?

----------


## Argente

A je nažalost, to ti je ta...ima jedno 4cm odoka. Ne bi je trebala mijenjati jer s onom kratkom možda ne bi uspjela dobaciti do mišića.

----------


## ARIANM

Drage moje molim vas pomoć,prvi put ću se pikati i došla u ljekarnu kupiti šprice i igle i od 4 ljekarne nitko mi nije znao reči šta mi treba,kakva igla. Koliko ja znam za menopur trebaju dvije jedna za mješanje a druga za davanje ili? Pleas može mi netko objasniti da znam reči u ljekarni?

----------


## kitty

igle dobiješ u kutiji sa Menopurom, ne trebaš to posebno kupovati.

----------


## Moe

> Drage moje molim vas pomoć,prvi put ću se pikati i došla u ljekarnu kupiti šprice i igle i od 4 ljekarne nitko mi nije znao reči šta mi treba,kakva igla. Koliko ja znam za menopur trebaju dvije jedna za mješanje a druga za davanje ili? Pleas može mi netko objasniti da znam reči u ljekarni?


Nevjerojatno je da u 4 ljekarne nitko ništa ne zna.
Uglavnom imaš tableticu u jednoj ampulici i tekućinu u drugoj. Na plastičnu špricu trebaš staviti veliku iglu (za mućkanje). Kad tekućinu uštrcaš u bočicu s tabletom i ona se otopi trebaš natrag uvući tu tekućinu u špricu pomoću te iste igle.
Potom promijeni iglu u onu s kojom se pikaš (tanka, mala).
Znači trebaš 2 igle: jednu s kojom mućkaš i jednu manju s kojom se pikaš.

----------


## ARIANM

Dobila sam dvije kutije menopura jednu sam otvorila i unutra je prašak i vodica i to je to nema ničeg drugog????

----------


## ARIANM

Ma ne da nisu znali nego su me gledali ko da kugu imam...tako sam i ja njima rekla da trebam dvije igle jednu za mješanje a drugu za pikanje al onda me pitala koje debljine mora biti pa ja nisam znala,pa me slala doma da joj donesem menopur da ona to vidi pa kad sam donesla svejedno nije znala!!!

----------


## kitty

hm, onda možda i nije u kutiji. znam da sam ja sve bila dobila od sestara na VV-u, ali očito su igle i šprice bile posebno a ne u samoj kutiji. krivo sam ti onda napisala. sa Gonalima se sve dobije u kutiji, sa Menopurima očito ne. čudi me da ti nisu na Vg dali svu aparaturu.

probaj reći u ljekarni da ti treba smeđa (takozvana inzulinska) igla (s tom ćeš se pikati) i plava (s tom miješaš). a šprica ti je dovoljna ona najmanja.

----------


## Moe

> Ma ne da nisu znali nego su me gledali ko da kugu imam...tako sam i ja njima rekla da trebam dvije igle jednu za mješanje a drugu za pikanje al onda me pitala koje debljine mora biti pa ja nisam znala,pa me slala doma da joj donesem menopur da ona to vidi pa kad sam donesla svejedno nije znala!!!


*Za mućkanje:*
zelena 0,8 x 38 mm ili roza 1,2 x 40 mm

*Za pikanje:*
smeđa 0,45 x 23 mm ili još bolje siva (ne piše mi veličina ali je manja od smeđe)

----------


## tetadoktor

ili trazi intramuskularnu iglu i subkutanu iglu.

intramuskularna je siroka velika za mijesanje, subkutana za pikanje

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala vam punu,stvarno ne znam što bi bez ovog foruma. I menopur i decapeptyl idu u trbuh?

----------


## Moe

> Hvala vam punu,stvarno ne znam što bi bez ovog foruma. I menopur i decapeptyl idu u trbuh?


Da. (Mislim da može i u ruku i u nogu, ali meni je bilo najlakše u špekec  :Smile:  na trbuhu)
Ako trebaš još kakav info samo pitaj.

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala ti Moe,danas ili sutra bi trebala početi i strah me pikanja ko samog vraga  :Laughing:  Nadam se da ću uspjeti.

----------


## Snekica

Cure su sve napisale, sretno pikanje! Uspjeti ćeš ti to, pa velika si  :Wink:

----------


## ARIANM

Igla ide koso?? Meni rekli okomito 90 stupnjeva??

----------


## anddu

Ja sam uvijek bola pod kutom od 45

----------


## tetadoktor

ja se bodem pod 90. jedino ti je bitno dobro naborati kozu sa prstima u podrucju gdje ces se bocnuti, jer sto je vise naboras, manje ces osjetiti sami ubod. 

sretno u svakom slucaju

----------


## mare41

meni bolje 45, sviđa mi se ovo s boranjem, vidi se ko nema špeka :Smile: , jer inače se niš ne bora, samo se štipa :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

haha, mare, da nema speka!!! ovaj moj se uzgaja vec preko 40 godina i toliko se nastanio da se vise ne da tako lako iskorijeniti!!! sljubili smo se  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

(al moraš naborati, slabašan ti je onda :Smile: )

----------


## ARIANM

Ajme šta sam doživjela danas,još ne mogu sebi doći. Došla ja na hitnu da mi netko da prvi inekciju jer mi rekla sestra u Vg da prvu ne dajem nikako sama nego neka mi netko pokaže. Sa hitne me otposlali da oni to tamo ne rade da idem svojoj doktorici da ako ona ne radi tamo ima netko dežuran. Ok,odem ja tamo čekam po ure na red i kad konačno uspijem sestru uhvatiti odbrusi mi da oni imaju puno posla i da mi ne može to sad dati nek idem pitati na druga vrata. Odem tamo kod druge sestre tj. druge doktorice čekat opet po ure i objasnim sestri sve i ona zove doktoricu jer se ne usudi sama dati. Doktorica poludi da šta ja radim tu da ona nije moja doktorica i nek idem svojoj. Ja joj kažem da su me od tamo poslali k njoj i molim je da mi da tu inekciju.  Tada sam morala slušati da ona nema vremena za to uz 100 pacjenata dnevno blablaaa...ipak mi je da i ja krenem u ljekarnu s popisom kakvakoja igla treba biti da sih kupim jer mi je pun kufer imislim si pa upiknut ću se sama taman da mi to bilo zadnje u životu. A tamo šoka,tip iza pulta se dere na mene da ja nisam normalna i kako ću si ja to sama davat da mi on neće dati igle jer je to opasno i nek idem u bolnicu gdje su mi to dali. Velim mu ja da je to u Zg i da trebam primat inekcije 2 puta dnevno pa da putujem dva puta dnevno po 2 sata do Zg? I on mi hladno odgovori da trebali bi!!! Užas! Nakon što sam se od jada rasplakala bacio mi je igle i šprice na pult i viknuo sljedeći! Pa jel to normalno? Ne razumijem.....

----------


## Muma

> Ajme šta sam doživjela danas,još ne mogu sebi doći. Došla ja na hitnu da mi netko da prvi inekciju jer mi rekla sestra u Vg da prvu ne dajem nikako sama nego neka mi netko pokaže. Sa hitne me otposlali da oni to tamo ne rade da idem svojoj doktorici da ako ona ne radi tamo ima netko dežuran. Ok,odem ja tamo čekam po ure na red i kad konačno uspijem sestru uhvatiti odbrusi mi da oni imaju puno posla i da mi ne može to sad dati nek idem pitati na druga vrata. Odem tamo kod druge sestre tj. druge doktorice čekat opet po ure i objasnim sestri sve i ona zove doktoricu jer se ne usudi sama dati. Doktorica poludi da šta ja radim tu da ona nije moja doktorica i nek idem svojoj. Ja joj kažem da su me od tamo poslali k njoj i molim je da mi da tu inekciju.  Tada sam morala slušati da ona nema vremena za to uz 100 pacjenata dnevno blablaaa...ipak mi je da i ja krenem u ljekarnu s popisom kakvakoja igla treba biti da sih kupim jer mi je pun kufer imislim si pa upiknut ću se sama taman da mi to bilo zadnje u životu. A tamo šoka,tip iza pulta se dere na mene da ja nisam normalna i kako ću si ja to sama davat da mi on neće dati igle jer je to opasno i nek idem u bolnicu gdje su mi to dali. Velim mu ja da je to u Zg i da trebam primat inekcije 2 puta dnevno pa da putujem dva puta dnevno po 2 sata do Zg? I on mi hladno odgovori da trebali bi!!! Užas! Nakon što sam se od jada rasplakala bacio mi je igle i šprice na pult i viknuo sljedeći! Pa jel to normalno? Ne razumijem.....


Ovo je presramotno i prestrašno...toliko jadno da ne znam da li bih uopće komentirala, ali ne mogu se načudit tome jadu od zdravstva! Mogu ti samo poželjeti od srca da te ovakav trnovit put napokon dovede do bebe!!!

----------


## Snekica

Strašno!!! Slušaj, otvori na youtubu samodavanje injekcija i ne možeš fulati nikako!

----------


## Snekica

I isprazni inbox  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

meni je zapravo u cijeloj priči najstrašnija Vinogradska - gdje niti su ti igle i šprice dali, niti pokazali kako se pika a očekuju da to radiš sama. mislim ne znam tko bi trebao biti taj "netko" tko će ti pokazati kako se pika?

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam imala sreće da sam imala 2 frendice koje su med. sestre pa sam pratila šta rade, ali poslije mi je dojadilo svakodnevno ih tlačiti pa sam rekla da ću si to sama davati. I tzako i jesam, jedino sam prvi dan išla kod ove jedne da me prati, da nešto ne fulam jer su bili gonali u pitanju. Od tad, sama si dajem sve šta treba. Ako ti šta treba, javi se na pp, pratim te!

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala vam cure,još sam u šoku. Ovo je sad bio decapeptyl koji je pripremljen i njega ću si ujutro probat dat si sama, a popodne idem sa menopurima kod svoje doktorice i nadam se da ću imati više sreće bar da mi pokaže kako se to sve smiksa. Jedno je kada gledaš na youtubu,a drugo kad sam radiš,pa bi bar prvi put htjela da mi netko pokaže. A dalje ću sama pa kako god da bilo. Nego dajte mi recite ona kad mi je davala sad decapeptyl je kako je ispuštala sadržaj tako je izvlačila iglu polako van jer rekla je da ne smije sve bit na jednom mjestu????

----------


## snupi

ja nisam dobila igle sa menopurom.Traži iglu tanku kao inzulinsku za pikanje (ne špricu) , dimezije tanje su ti 0,4 mmx 13 mm i jednu malo deblju za mješanje llijeka  (dimezije 0,8 x 40 mm )inekciju od  5 kubika, meni je to bila dovoljna da smjesam 5 praška i dva otapala menopura.

----------


## snupi

menopur može i subkutano i intramuskularno pa se možeš piknuti di ti je jednostavnije ili u but ili u trbuh.

----------


## Moe

> Hvala vam cure,još sam u šoku. Ovo je sad bio decapeptyl koji je pripremljen i njega ću si ujutro probat dat si sama, a popodne idem sa menopurima kod svoje doktorice i nadam se da ću imati više sreće bar da mi pokaže kako se to sve smiksa. Jedno je kada gledaš na youtubu,a drugo kad sam radiš,pa bi bar prvi put htjela da mi netko pokaže. A dalje ću sama pa kako god da bilo. Nego dajte mi recite ona kad mi je davala sad decapeptyl je kako je ispuštala sadržaj tako je izvlačila iglu polako van jer rekla je da ne smije sve bit na jednom mjestu????


Bome su te dobro isprovocirali. Pokaži da si jača od njih, ne daj se.  :voodoo: 
Dosad nisam doživjela da mi neće prodati igle (no obično sam kupovala zajedno igle i lijek).
Evo kao što cure kažu, ima stvarno dobrih filmića, ovo je jedan od njih vezano za miksanje : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfaYR...eature=related Na kraju je čak i objašnjeno kako izmiksati više lijekova u jednom otapalu (kako sam ti pisala u poruci). Mislim da uz ovaj filmić ne možeš fulati.
Ovo izvlačenje igle.. mislim da ne igra veliku ulogu.. ja sam samo po uputi sestre lagano "umasirala" vaticom natopljenom u alkoholu mjesto gdje sam se pikala. Tako se isto valjda rasporedi lijek ispod kože.

----------


## dino84

Ajme, ARIANM, to je stvarno strašno! Ja sam sinoć otišla na hitnu sa nalazom i bez problema su mi dali štopericu. I ovo da ti nisu htjeli prodati igle, pa imaš nalaz od dr za što ti treba, nećeš se fiksati njima. Nadam se da si samo naletjela na krive i grozne osobe. Pokušaj se sama pikati, puno je lakše jer ne ovisiš o nikome. Ja sam gonale i decapeptyl pikala sama,bez problema, a inače skoro padam u nesvijest kada mi vade krv. Sretno dalje i da ti se takvo što nikada ne ponovi.

----------


## snupi

žao mi je zbog gluposti  koje  prolaziš inače i da si narkić nemaju te pravo pitati zašto ti trebaju šprice i igle.

----------


## kitty

> žao mi je zbog gluposti  koje  prolaziš inače i da si narkić nemaju te pravo pitati zašto ti trebaju šprice i igle.


ne bi baš rekla da nemaju pravo pitati za šta trebaju igle, mora biti barem neka pisana preporuka doktora, čak u nekim slučajevima i doznaka. isto kao što ti obični voltaren ne mogu prodati bez recepta (odnosno ako ga prodaju mogu imati problema).

----------


## mare41

da, al isto tako i pacijenti imaju svoja prava-mogu se barem zalit voditelju na farmaceuta za neprilicno ponasanje, da se vise ne ponovi!
zao mi je sto se u manjim gradovima dogadjaju takve stvari, a samo zbog nepozdmavanja ivf tematike
arianm, zao mi je sto si tako prosla, al najbolje je ipak ne ovisit o nikom

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ARIANM žao mi je da si to doživjela
ali nije mi jasno da te je tvoja dr. koja je radila, poslala kod druge dr.
iako bi bilo najbolje da si otišla kod svog primarnog ginekologa

----------


## bubekica

Mene je moja primarna ginekologica odbila za pikanje, s nekim glupim obrazlozenjem da je imala slucaj gospodje koja se pozivala na nuspojave jer ju je ona krivo piknula. Rekla je da ne zeli riskirat i da odem tamo gdje sam dobila lijekove.

----------


## anddu

> menopur može i subkutano i intramuskularno pa se možeš piknuti di ti je jednostavnije ili u but ili u trbuh.


snupi menopuri moraju ići subkutno, intramuskularno ide samo štoperica.

Arianm žao mi je što si ovakvo nešto morala doživjeti. Ja stvarno nikad nisam nailazila na probleme, a kupovala sam igle i šrice pa raznoraznim ljekarnama što u Zagrebu što u Dubrovniku i  ntiko me nikad nije pitao za što mi trebaju, a kamoli da mi ih nisu htjeli prodati. 
I da, u Vinogradskoj ne daju igle i šprice, misli da to samo rade na VV. Ali si trebala inzistirati kod sestara da ti barem objasne postupak, ne vjerujem da ti ne bi rekle. Ja sam ih sve ispitala kad sam odlučila sama dati štopericu, i stavrno su mi sve detaljno objasnile i pokazale.

----------


## mare41

anddu, nisi u pravu za menopure, a snupi je, meni je Res piknuo menopure u guzu zato da mi pokaze kako cu si sama piknuti stopericu

----------


## anddu

Nisam htjela širiti dezinformacije, ja sam stvarno bila uvjerena da idu samo subkutno, a čini mi se da sam tako čitala u uputama. Bitno da me ima tko ispraviti, sorry

----------


## Moe

Ne znam za vas, a koliko se sjećam kod mene je sve išlo subkutano: Gonal, Menopur, Decapeptyl, Ovitrelle, Cetrotide.
Samo sam Proluton primala intermuskularno.
Uostalom, svatko od nas valjda čita upute o lijeku ili sluša liječnika  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

ARIANM, jesi se na kraju snasla? je li bilo sve ok?

----------


## snupi

Subkutano i intramuskularno  piše ti na otapalu  od menopura  i da držite ga negdje na tamnom mjestu  , a štoperice u frižideru.  I stvarno mi nije jasno zašto vam  farmaceuti toliko kompliciraju živote vezano za igle i šprice?

----------


## ARIANM

Evo drage moje danas sam bila malo bolje sreće. Ujutro decapeptyl piknula sama,nije bilo uopče strašno jedini problem je bio što su mi ruke tako drhtale da sam jedva špricu držala,al kad sam upiknula sve je prošlo super. Popodne sam išla svojoj doktorici,pokušaj drugi jer sam danas imala prvi menopur. Problem je što je moja doktorica na go i mjenja ju neka ko zna koja,pitala sam danas pa su mi rekli kako koju imaju na raspolaganju. Ova danas preljubazna,sve mi objasnila,pokazala...čudim se što je tako ljubazna pa je pitam odakle je inače,kaže ona meni da je rodom iz Dubrovnika,a živi u Zg,sad je tu došla na zamjenu. Odmah mi je sve bilo jasno. Lijepo smo pročavrljale jer je meni suprug iz Dubrovnika pa smo jako često tamo i žena mi rekla da samo dođem ako mi bilo što treba,nudila mi i br. mob. ako što pođe po zlu kad si doma dajem da je samo zovnem. E to ja zovem doktoricom!!!! SVAKA JOJ ČAST! Tako da sutra popodne si pikam menopur sama i nadam se da će biti ok. Hvala curama koje su mi sve lijepo opisale,svaki savjet je dobrodošao!

----------


## žužy

*ARIANM*,drago mi je da na kraju sve dobro :Love: 
moje iskustvo;isto su me otkantali iz ljekarne.prvo sam pitala znanicu koja tamo radi dal bi mi htela pokazat kak se menopur mješa i piknut mi bar prvu,al nije htjela,rekla je da to nije nikad radila i da radije nebi.pitala sam ju da mi pokaže zato jer ju poznam i reko možda se razumije više nego ja..
igle mi nisu htjele prodati ni ona ni njena kolegica jer oni igle prodaju po brojevima.mislila sam da valjda znaju kakva igla je za kaj ali,noup.
na kraju mi je primjerke igli donio poznanik koji radi u hbo-u,i s tima sam otišla u ljekarnu,nisu imali baš takve,dali su mi slične,valjda istih veličina samo drugi proizvođač.
da,u petrovoj ne daju igle,bar ne za menopur.neznam kak dolaze gonali.samo ovitrelle je u "kompletu".
i nakon splašeno zmučkane prve pikice,dalje sam tatamata,kome treba nek se javi,pikam po kučama :Aparatic: 
i da..blaženi you tube.

----------


## ARIANM

Davanje menopura uspješno prošlo. Teže mi je bilo upiknut se jer je deblja i dulja igla i malo mi je muka bilo kad sam završila,al mm je bio pokraj mene pa mi dao vode i nekako je sve ok prošlo.

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo ARIANM!!! hrabro dalje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

i ja sam upravo piknula decapeptyl  :Smile:  kao da sam čitala svoj post..i meni su se ruke užasno tresle, sve se bojim da će mi igla pući koliko se tresem  :Smile:  ali prvi put je najgori  :Smile: 
imam jedno pitanje, jasve te injekcije držim u frizu? ili bi ih trebala držati na sobnoj temperaturi?

----------


## ARIANM

Ja decapeptyl držim u frižideru,a menopur na sobnoj temp. na tamnom.

----------


## Moe

> bravo ARIANM!!! hrabro dalje


x

----------


## mostarka86

> Ja decapeptyl držim u frižideru,a menopur na sobnoj temp. na tamnom.


hvala draga...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

> hvala draga...sretno


Kako ide dalje? Prestala drhtati ruka? 

Molim vas recite mi jel se vi pikate uvijek u isto mjesto ili kako? Ja sam pikala do sad u desnu stranu trbuha, ne u isto ali jedno kraj drugog,kako mi najbolje paše i sad me već to mejsto boli,ne znam dal od toga ili možda od predebele igle za menopur jer nisu imali 0,4 nego mi dali 0,6 jel moguće da je od toga ili samo treba promjenit mjesto? Sad sam ujutro piknula drugu stranu al mi je nekako nezgodnije tako.

----------


## bubekica

*ARIANM* ja sam uvijek pikala u desnu stranu, s cca 2 cm pomaka, nisam imala problema, ali iglice za gonale, cetrotide i decapeptyl su zbilja tanke i male.

----------


## Konfuzija

Arianm, evo filmića koji pokazuje gdje sve možeš bosti. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhl8qC8wf3M&NR=1

----------


## mostarka86

malo je bolje...hvala ti puno  :Smile: 
ja dajem jedan dan lijevo, jedan desno, radijus po 2-3 cm...sad za sada ne boli...ali ipak mi je tek 4. od 51 injekciju  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje...kada mučkam menopur,imam zraka kada idem otopinu ubrizgavati u prah...kako da se riješim tog zraka?

----------


## tetadoktor

tako da okreneš špricu naopačke (otvor prema gore), lagano je streseš da zrak i mjehurići dođu na vrh i onda lagano pritišćeš sa potiskalom da zrak izađe.

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* to sam vise manje i ja napisala na potpomognutoj na vv. ono sto sam ja jos osim kvrcanjapo sprici napravila je da uvucem jos malo zraka kako bi ona otopina koja je eventualno ostala u igli kapnula u spricu, a onda bih istisnula zrak. jer mi se desilo da imam zraka u sprici, a cim sam stisnula, krenulo curit pa mi je plo na pamet da ima otopine u saoj igli.  :Idea:

----------


## ARIANM

> *ARIANM* ja sam uvijek pikala u desnu stranu, s cca 2 cm pomaka, nisam imala problema, ali iglice za gonale, cetrotide i decapeptyl su zbilja tanke i male.


Da, ova za decapeptyl mi je zbilja kratka i tanka al ova za menopur je debela 0,6 i duga jer mi je onaj živčanjak u ljekarni to samo bacio i rekao da druge nema. Ne znam sad dal me boli radi toga jer je igla duga i debela ili??? Uglavnom danas me pikala moja sestra u guzu i nije bolilo ništ,a sutra će me mm isto u guzu. A sutra idem otvarat bolovanje pa ću pitati sestru za tanje igle.

----------


## Muma

Jutro žene!
Molim nekog da me utješi, upravo sam si dala gonal u trbuh i nakon izvlačenja igle pojavila se točkica krvi. Valjda sam negdje pogodila žilicu. Jel to veliki propust?

----------


## bubekica

Muma, sve ok.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Muma - meni je to na početku bilo uobičajeno, kapljica krvi kod uboda. Pa mala plavica dan nakon. Sve prođe.

----------


## žužy

Ne brini draga,nije to ništ.svega zna biti,i kvržica,i plavica,i malo krvi,nemre uvijek biti 'savršeno' pikanje.bitno da gonalček uđe tamo di treba  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Cure, gdje držite puregon? Meni sestra rekla da je najbolje u špajizu (ali ga nemam), čak daje bolje na balkonu nego u frižideru, ali na balkonu je sad hladnije nego u frižideru, a bojim se držati u sobama koje se griju. Šta da radim?

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure, moja mama medicinarka mi drži bukvicu jer nisam povukla špricu kontra (aspirirala prvo) da vidim da li sam pogodila žilicu, tj da li će biti krvi u šprici prije nego počnem ispuštat...pa me jedino ona uznemiruje. Ali drago mi je čuti od vas da je to normalno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Muma, da te utješim, ja jedino kod Brevactida aspiriram. A ovo potkožno na trbuhu nisam nikad.

----------


## mostarka86

mene je isto tako prepala jedna medicinska sestra i rekla mi da moram prvo aspirirati, ali u citu, sada i u medicosu su mi rekli da pošto dajemo pod 45 stepeni, sa malom iglom i da nije moguće da pogodimo krvne sudove, jer je to tako plitko...pa šta ja znam, ja ne aspiriram, tako mi je lakše  :Smile:

----------


## Evelyn73

Citam temu nakon dugo vremena pa vidim da neke od vas imau problema sa kupnjom igala. Ja sam sprice i igle kupovala u maloj apoteci na uglu, nasuprot Sv Duha i nikad nije bilo problema. Pokazala sam magistri nalaz iz postupka i ona bi znala prema tome kakve igle mi mora dati. I mogla sam uzeti koliko hocu. Nikad nije bilo problema.

Inace, u trbuh sam se pikala sama - nikad nisam aspirirala, iako mi jednom prilikom (isla sam jedan vikend na folikulometriju pa iskoristila priliku da me gore piknu), sestra na hitnoj rekla da se mora!

----------


## Muma

Ne znam zašto sestre ne govore za aspiraciju, jedina pretpostavka mi je skupoća lijekova i činjenica da je teško baš pogodit žilu u trbuhu. Ali da se u pravilu aspirira, aspirira se. Ja i dalje ne aspiriram nego samo piknem jer ne znam što bih da vidim krv u šprici? Mogu bacit lijek i što onda - drugi nemam, a vrijeme pikanja je ipak ograničeno. Danas su me piknule sestre poslije fm, i bome je bilo krvi na vati kad sam se vratila (ne baš kapljica).

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic curke, danas bi si trebala dati sama stopericu (brevactide) i sad je frka panika, koliko dugo moze stajat izmuckano ,jer mi dolazi frendica veterinarka zbog peseka pa da mi ona smucka a ja i MM da piknemo, znam da ide u guzu ovo mi je 4 put al nisam nikad sama

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne znam koliko može stajati, ali znam da ju je lakše smućkati nego si je intramuskularno dati.

----------


## LOTTOS

Piknuli se, nisam nis ni osjetila, valjda bu ok, kaj ak nismo dobro, koje su nuspojave

----------


## ljubilica

i ja sam od jučer pikalica, prvi menopur mi je dala sestra kod op.prakse i rekla je da to oni nebi smjeli raditi al pošto me zna i pošto je prošla mpo, piknula me.
danas sam sama, malo aspirirala (to znam sama, nisu mi sestre uopće rekle) i stisnula lijek. uspjela sam se i ogrebati iglicom a nemaš je šta vidjeti  :Laughing: 
jedino se malo smušeno osjećam nakon toga. i da, uopće niš ne osjetim, mrvicu me zapeklo kad je lijek bio pri kraju

----------


## mg1975

Pozdrav svima.

Od petka sam se pridružila ekipi pikalica. Moj mali problemčić je bila ampula sa otapalom za Menopur. Kod dvije sam uspjela smrviti gornji dio (jednu dok mi je sestra na VV pokazivala kako sve pripremit, te jednu jučer doma i nakon toga sam bila u bedu). 

Proučila sam sve filimiće prije jučerašnjeg pikanja ali nije išlo, onda sam nabasala na youtoube-u na reklamu za proizvod SnapIT i sinula mi ideja. Sjetila sam se da imam još jedan aplikator koji sam dobila uz Acidosalu vaginalini probiotik i BINGO.   :Very Happy:  Aplikator super sjeda na gornji dio ampule, štiti prste i ampula se otvara ko od šale.

Eto možda ovo nekima bude korisno.

----------


## libicaa

Cure, kod Gonala, da li puštam onaj čepić dok je još igla unutra ili tek kad izvadimm iglu van?
Ak sam dobro shvatila, sve narihtam, dozu i ostalo.. piknem kao decapeptyl, stisnem čepić i držim između 5 i 10 sekundi i izvadim iglicu van... E sad još samo to s čepićem i valjda sam spremna za danas popodne.... uffff

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav cure. Početnik sam u MPO vodama i krenuli smo sa stimulacijom za prvi IVF. Danas sam išla na Sv. Duh da mi daju prvi Decapeptyl, al vidim da to izgleda jednostavno pa bi si ja sama davala. E sad, ona mi je dala u ruku, a ne znam kolko mi je spretno sama si davat u ruku. Ne mogu istovremeno prije uboda stisnut kožu il to nema veze. Ili ja mogu nastavit davat si u trbuh? Al i to bi da mji netko pokaže... Ovo u ruku sam vidjela kako ide. Ili mogu u ruku bez tog stiskanja kože...

----------


## kitty

> Pozdrav cure. Početnik sam u MPO vodama i krenuli smo sa stimulacijom za prvi IVF. Danas sam išla na Sv. Duh da mi daju prvi Decapeptyl, al vidim da to izgleda jednostavno pa bi si ja sama davala. E sad, ona mi je dala u ruku, a ne znam kolko mi je spretno sama si davat u ruku. Ne mogu istovremeno prije uboda stisnut kožu il to nema veze. Ili ja mogu nastavit davat si u trbuh? Al i to bi da mji netko pokaže... Ovo u ruku sam vidjela kako ide. Ili mogu u ruku bez tog stiskanja kože...


možeš si davati Decapeptyl u trbuh.

----------


## Argente

Ja sam se bola u trbuh.
Imaš na youtube dosta vodiča, samo upiši decapeptyl (a i na ovoj temi imaš dosta dobru razradu u tesktualnom obliku  :Smile: ).

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam davala u ruku,bez stiskanja koze. Rekao mi dr da stavim iglu na kut 45stupnjeva u odnosu na kozu (ruku)

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav cure. Početnik sam u MPO vodama i krenuli smo sa stimulacijom za prvi IVF. Danas sam išla na Sv. Duh da mi daju prvi Decapeptyl, al vidim da to izgleda jednostavno pa bi si ja sama davala. E sad, ona mi je dala u ruku, a ne znam kolko mi je spretno sama si davat u ruku. Ne mogu istovremeno prije uboda stisnut kožu il to nema veze. Ili ja mogu nastavit davat si u trbuh? Al i to bi da mji netko pokaže... Ovo u ruku sam vidjela kako ide. Ili mogu u ruku bez tog stiskanja kože...


mozes u trbuh, lijevo ili desno cca 3 prsta od pupka. primis injekciju desno rukom izmedju palca i kaziprsta, lijevom primis kozu na trbuhu (tj. malo spekeca ulovis) i pod kutem od 45-70 stupnjeva zapiknes iglu do kraja. pustis kozu, tj spekec, lijevo rukom primis spricu da ti ne bijezi i desnom istisnes polako sadrzaj.

----------


## mima32

Hvala vam cure na brzim odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Opet ja. Imam jednu nedoumicu. Upravo sam bila na pikici ali u domu zdravlja i sestra mi je dala malo vise nego jucer u bolnici. U misic ruke. Zar ne ide decapeptyl nize ispod misica? Ona kaze da ide misicno a ja mislim da nije u pravu. Nadam se da ta jedna injekcija ne moze nista zeznut

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne ide u misić nego potkožno čudi me da sestra to nije znala?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Najbolje se ti sama pikaj ovako kako ti je bubekica objasnila stvarno nije nikakav problem u trbuh samo stisneš kožu i zabodeš iglicu do kraja koliko ide i ispustiš (sve ti je spremno ne moraš ništa sama miksati)

----------


## mima32

Ma mislim da i budem. A sestra mi je sve lijepo objasnila, ista ta koja mi dade u mišić, i za trbuh i za nogu i za ruku (jedino za ruku na krivom mjestu, po mome previsoko). Nadam se da ta jedna neće negativno utjecat. Nije bitno ako sam 2 dobila u ruku, da ja nastavim s trbuhom? Baš sam dosadna, al bolje utvrdit gradivo. I hvala još jednom svima

----------


## Argente

Ove decapeptyle male zapremnine (mislim da je riječ o nekih 0.1mg) što bodemo svaki dan u svrhu IVF-a si svi dajemo potkožno, tako piše i u uputama.

E sad, moguće da ta doktorica ima iskustva s davanjem decapeptyla u neke druge terapijske svrhe, tipa postoji neka depo injekcija s većom dozom decapeptyla koja se šuta intramuskularno pa polako otpušta djelovanje  :neznam: 
Ako neka forumašica ima iskustvo s bodenjem deca u mišić neka nam se javi s obrazloženjem!

A ja bih na tvom mjestu nastavila potkožno...u trbuh...i sama  :Smile:  vidjet ćeš da je tako najjednostavnije.

----------


## mima32

Ma od sutra sam sam svoj gazda.  :Smile:  Samo se nadam da ova jedna nije ništa zeznula...

----------


## barbi26

Mima ne brini, ta igla je prekratka da bi ušla u mišić, mene je dr pikao i pikao je posvuda po nadlaktici, i gore i dole.. i to pod 90... i sve je bilo ok

----------


## mima32

Piknula se ja danas sama. U nadlakticu. Nadam se da sam dobro izvela al nekako mislim nemam tu sta pogrijesit. Zasto ovisit o drugima a to je tako jednostavno. Hvala cure na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Drage cure, krećem s pikanjem i prva dva dana trebam se bockati sa po 4 ampule Gonala dnevno. Tu količinu bi trebala razrijediti sa dva otapala - to znači da se moram 2 puta piknuti?
Ili možda dvije tekućine stanu u iglu? :D

Malo me frka, prvi put pa dvaput...

----------


## tetadoktor

ako imaš špricu od 5 ml sve u nju stane, znači 2 otapala i 4 praška, i jedno pikanje...

----------


## Konfuzija

Meni su u Citu miksali 4 gonala u 1 otapalo.
A čula sam i teoriju po kojoj su 2 otapala u jednoj šprici previše za supkutano davanje. Od jedne sestre na hitnoj.  :Confused:

----------


## biska

Hvala na infu cure! Onda ću i ja 4 gonala s jednom ampulom  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Jutros sam si davala cetrotide, i izgleda da sam jos bila pospana i napravila glupost, ali izbilo mi je crvenilo i svrbi me, nisam sigurna da li me komarac uspio bas tu upiknut ili sam ja to kriva... Jel se dogodilo kome tak jos??

----------


## Konfuzija

> Jutros sam si davala cetrotide, i izgleda da sam jos bila pospana i napravila glupost, ali izbilo mi je crvenilo i svrbi me, nisam sigurna da li me komarac uspio bas tu upiknut ili sam ja to kriva... Jel se dogodilo kome tak jos??


Samo svaki put.  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

> Samo svaki put.


Bas sam se s oprostenjem usr... Nestalo je pa sam se smirila...

----------


## mravak

Cure, kamo  sa iskorištenim injekcijama ?????  :Confused:

----------


## Vrci

Možeš dati u ljekarnu, oni bi trebali primati takve stvari.

Ja sam mislila njima odnijeti, na kraju sam dala sveki koja je med.sestra u bolnici

----------


## mravak

Hvala na odgovorima,pitala sam u ljekarni,primaju takav otpad.

Danas cu postat pikalica,prvi put cu si dat injekciju,danas oko 14h idem po njih,znam samo da bi trebala primat po 2Gonala. Jucer sam se isplakala kao kisna godina jer sam saznala da ih moram primat popodne kada mi muza nema doma pa cu se morat sama upustit u tu avanturu. valjda cu uspjet.

----------


## roan

cure ,dobro večer kao prvo ..molila bi jednu pomoć ..dobila sam puregon injekcije 3x na dan tj .rekli su mi u isto vrijeme se bocnut ,pa nisam skužila da li 3 dozice stavite u jednu injekciju i jedan boc ili se tri puta bockate ?znam malo glupo pitanje pretpostavljam da se iz dozica uvuče tekućina i jedamput bocne ?

----------


## tigrical

Nisam vidjela puregon ali mislim da su iste ampulice kao za Gonal i Menopur? Dakle, tri praha u jednu tekucinu - jedan ubod.

----------


## tantolina

Puregon su mjesavine vec u ampulicama...nije prah i otopina.....uvuces jednu po jednu otopinu u spricu i jedan boc....malo pecka ali nije strasno...samo oprezno sve lijepo izvuci jer je malo tekucine u ampulici...sretno

----------


## roan

joj super ,hvala na odgovoru ,malo me strah mislim da ću u bedru ,ipak mi trbuh veći bauk a inače se rušim na vađenje krvi  :Laughing: ,bitno da je jedan ubod da nisu tri kako sam ja skužila ,baš sam zbuki

----------


## tantolina

Meni je bilo lakse u trbuh nego u bedro....jednom sam probala u bedro i bolio me misic jos jedan sat kasnije...u trbuh me ne boli nis...malo protrljam poslije uboda i to je to...

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam probala u bedro i jako me je bolilo, pa sam u trbuh i malo pece ali brzo prodje..

----------


## saraya

podižem temu  :Smile:  trebam pomoć iskusnih!! Jučer bila u ZG i dobila Puregon pen, čekam slijedeću M i kreće pikanje koje se čini vrlo jednostavnim, prvi mi je put, ali mislim da ću znati..nego imam jedan drugi problem..radim uglavnom popodnevne smjene a pikanje je između 16 i 18h, nije problem otići do toaleta i sve izvesti nego, lijek koji je u jednoj ampuli konstantno u penu , treba biti na temperaturi od 2-8° znači ja ću ga nosakat u torbi od 13h do 19h i dok dođem kući, jer putujem na posao bit će najranije 20h? znači zabrinjava me pravilna pohrana lijeka..šta mi je činiti, nekako ne bih uzimala bolovanje u toj fazi...ima li tko sličnu situaciju?

----------


## bubekica

Na poslu nemas frizider? A moze posluziti i mala frizider torba s jednim pingvinom  :Smile: 
Ne znam doduse koliko dugo smije bit na toplom.

----------


## sos15

S obzirom da je napolju hladno, možeš ga staviti na prozor u kancelariji, meni su rekli i da ne držim u frižideru već u hladnijoj prostoriji, a pošto je kod prozora uvijek hladnije, tako sam ga i držala. 

Neće mu ništa biti za par sati.

----------


## saraya

škola je u pitanju..ne bih se razjašnjavala sa kuharicom i zašto mi treba frižider :Cool:  a teško pored klinaca držati na prozoru :Grin:  a piše u uputstvima da se prije korištenja treba dosegnuti sobna temperatura, pa kako onda? malo hladim malo grijem? ne kužim, jel se neće tek na taj način pokvariti?

----------


## žužy

A da nabaviš onu malu torbu/neseser s termoizolacijom,to sve skupa ti stane i u tvoju torbicu.
Nečakinja ima slično za bočicu soka,taman za puregon.

----------


## saraya

vidiš žužy!!! To mi nije palo na pamet!!! Gdje da to kupim?

----------


## Loly

> vidiš žužy!!! To mi nije palo na pamet!!! Gdje da to kupim?


To ti je super praktično, imaš u mullera  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

cure hvala puno :Smile:

----------


## greymalkin78

Isto radim u skoli, drzala sam u autu na parkingu zimi  :Smile:  I sobni termometar pored da za svaki slucaj provjerim da li je temperatura odgovarajuca (streber).

Ako ne putujes autom, mozda nekog od kolega da zamolis da te primi kao "podstanara" ?

----------


## saraya

putujem autom, i to mi je palo na pamet  :Smile:  samo vani je-5..nisam nikada mjerila jel u autu oko 0 kada su vani minusi..ali do mojeg 2 dc možda se popne temperatura..

----------


## greymalkin78

Imala sam ja jos fiks ideja, recimo ako je malo iznad nule vrecica smrznutog graska umjesto ice packa moze posluziti da odrzi temperaturu (ali to samo ako si losa domacica kao ja pa ti nekad prodje rok trajanja hrani u frizu)  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

ahahaha :Laughing:  a jesi me nasmijala....

----------


## žužy

Cure,ima koja da si je sama dala Brevactid?
Ide u guzu i rečeno mi je da odem na hitnu da mi daju.
I sad ja to gledam,pa si mislim da si sama dam..

----------


## bubekica

> Cure,ima koja da si je sama dala Brevactid?
> Ide u guzu i rečeno mi je da odem na hitnu da mi daju.
> I sad ja to gledam,pa si mislim da si sama dam..


To ti je malo veca igla i ide u misic...

----------


## Mali Mimi

žužy meni je davao muž pred kraj jer mi se nije više dalo na hitnu,nisam sama jer ipak je teže to zabost odiza a i moraš brzo ubost i do kraja gurnut iglu kako bi došlo do mišića pa sam odustala od samodavanja i dobro pogledaj mjesto uboda da ne pogodiš u živac ili u masno tkivo

----------


## lavko

Ovak, dajem si Fraksiparin. U biti sam si ga davala u špek uokolo pupka ali vidim da u uputama piše 5 cm ispod pupka. Jel to nekako na isto dođe?

----------


## žužy

Znam da je velika i da ide u mišić..ma gledam na you tube-u,ne zgleda teško pa važem dal da odem..od muža sumnjam da bu neke koristi,dok vidi kolka je igla.
Možda ipak bolje da odem da mi daju.

----------


## bubekica

> Znam da je velika i da ide u mišić..ma gledam na you tube-u,ne zgleda teško pa važem dal da odem..od muža sumnjam da bu neke koristi,dok vidi kolka je igla.
> Možda ipak bolje da odem da mi daju.


Ne bih se s tim igrala da sam na tvom mjestu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

žužy to ti je i moja preporuka ako nisi sigurna

----------


## Argente

a ima ih dosta koje si daju same, doduše ja se ne bih usudila...ako se odvažiš, podijeli guz na 4 kvadranta i spiči u gornji desni

mene bi (osim boli) najviše bilo strah da mi se ne prospe, bilo kod miješanja, bilo kod pokušaja uštrcavanja...a gdje ću i koga onda u 22h tražit da mi da drugu

----------


## Strašna

> Ovak, dajem si Fraksiparin. U biti sam si ga davala u špek uokolo pupka ali vidim da u uputama piše 5 cm ispod pupka. Jel to nekako na isto dođe?


Meni su rekli da je najbitnije da bude 4 prsta udaljeno od pupka...tako da ja kad si pikam, prislonim dlan (4 prsta) i onda ili s lijeve ili s desne strane. (naizmjenično)

----------


## saraya

žužy ja bih na hitnu...brijala bih stalno po glavi jesam li to dobro napravila ili ne...i ne daj Bože da se onda izjalovi il da koji pukne prije punkcije....uh... ali to je moja glava  :Grin:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Cure,ima koja da si je sama dala Brevactid?
> Ide u guzu i rečeno mi je da odem na hitnu da mi daju.
> I sad ja to gledam,pa si mislim da si sama dam..


Brevactid sam dala sebi subkutano u području pupka i nije bilo problema.

a davanje intramuskularno samoj sebi je malo zeznuto

----------


## lavko

> Meni su rekli da je najbitnije da bude 4 prsta udaljeno od pupka...tako da ja kad si pikam, prislonim dlan (4 prsta) i onda ili s lijeve ili s desne strane. (naizmjenično)


A jel lijevo-desno ili ispod pupka?

----------


## Konfuzija

Tamo gdje ima finog špekeca i ne boli, moraš izbjeći krvne žile, u tomu je caka, prst manje-više, ne brini.

----------


## Frćka

> Cure,ima koja da si je sama dala Brevactid?
> Ide u guzu i rečeno mi je da odem na hitnu da mi daju.
> I sad ja to gledam,pa si mislim da si sama dam..


Ja si takvu veliku iglu nikad nebi usudila sama dat! Boli me od same pomisli! Kad se samo sjetim da obje izgledaju kao da su za miješanje lijeka, bar po dužini...Mislila sam da je greška! :Laughing: 
Ali ovo što cure kažu je važnije, da se ne prospe...ziher je ziher...hitna! Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> A jel lijevo-desno ili ispod pupka?


Ja sam se bola svud uokolo po trbuhu sa fragminom, izbjegavaj isto mjesto, znaju nastat i plavice i ne možeš cijelu trudnoću bost po istome

----------


## žužy

Bila na hitnoj u 9,teta je rekla da ne moramo čekati 9:15 kak piše..i dobila sam dve pike,po jednu u svaku guzu :-O
U kutiji su dva otapala i dva praška s iglama,ona mi je zmučkala i dala jedno a drugo mi vratila za drugi put  :lool: 
Reko,noup pikaj nanovo,sve mora da uđe.
Nisam joj falila.
Danas sam eto dobila 4 pike i vadili su mi krv.Jeei!

----------


## bubekica

kak ona to mislis ne morate cekat? pa s razlogom ti pise 9:15.

----------


## žužy

Znam,zato sam i pitala da pričekamo.Valjda bu ok..

----------


## Argente

Reci to u bolnici

----------


## bubekica

da, naglasi dr.a. da si stopericu primila u 21:00, da te ne bi prekasno stavio na stol.

----------


## Konfuzija

Ima li tko modrice od pikanja u noge? Baš grdo izgleda i boli na dodir.

----------


## lavko

Hvala cure! Inače sam primjetila da nisu u svakom pakiranju jednake inekcije Fraksiparina, sad imam neke tvrde, ko da vilicu bodem u trbuh, nikako upiknut. A prije toga kutija milina, klizi ko po loju!

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam brevactid davala nedavno nekoj curi i na ampuli pise da se daje samo i.m. Tj. Intramuskularno, i nemojte si same davati jer ima dosta zivaca koji prolaze kroz guzu, bolje da vam strucna osoba da. 
A sto se tice fragmina, moze i u nadlakticu se davati, iako je jednostavnije u trbuh, ali da vam se trbuh malo oporavi.

----------


## vatra86

Nas su na faksu ucili da se onaj zrak ne istiskuje iz sprice Bilo kojeg niskomolekularnog heparina, on je tu s razlogom da ne dodju.masnice, znaci uspricas lijek i na kraju zrak kako bi napravi "cep"... U nogu jako boli.. Stavi.si hladne obloge..

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa tako i radim, uštrcam i zrak skupa s otopinom. Na trbuhu nije bilo problema, a ovo je koma. Budem probala s oblozima. Hvala, vatro.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pa tako i radim, uštrcam i zrak skupa s otopinom. Na trbuhu nije bilo problema, a ovo je koma. Budem probala s oblozima. Hvala, vatro.


Ja sam se do kraja trudnoće pikala u trbuh, probala jednom u nogu i užasno me bolilo a na trbuhu skoro ništa, došlo mi par plavica ali ništa posebno bolne nisu bile

----------


## Strašna

> Bila na hitnoj u 9,teta je rekla da *ne moramo čekati 9:15 kak piše*..


Muka mi je od ovakvih izjava osoba koje prosipaju pamet, a pojma nemaju... strašno! Kao da je problem napravit kako je napisano! (jer u konačnici tako je i napisano s razlogom)

Btw žužy draga, naglasi to doktoru (da nebi bilo kasno) i sretno!!!!  :Smile:  Držim  :fige:

----------


## žužy

> da, naglasi dr.a. da si stopericu primila u 21:00, da te ne bi prekasno stavio na stol.


Budem rekla sestri sutra kad dođem.  :Undecided:

----------


## Strašna

Što se tiče fragmina i ja si uvijek pikam u trbuh, s lijeve ili desne strane..naizmjenično. Nekad bude malo plavo nekad ne. Već sam se dosta ispraksala, od onog prvog puta kad sam si ga morala piknut. Zrak ne istiskujem. jednom jesam, mislim čak da je to bilo samo prvi put, i onda mi je kao na kraju, kad sam istiskala i htjela izvuc iglu, povuklo malo krvi. (tako da ima smisla da taj zrak stvara neki "vakuumski čep")

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja od petka pocinjem s pikanjem decapeptyl pa menopur. Odlucila da se sama ovaj put... :Smile: 

Evo nasla i filmic za menopur s tocno istim pakiranjem kojeg se dobije u hr
http://youtu.be/p6CSRrIG6M0

U koje vrijeme ste davale injekcije? Meni bi pasalo navecer prije spavanja :Smile: . 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

Meni je uvijek bilo rečeno između 17:00-18:00h. Sretno! I da, zaista nije niš strašno, vidjeti ćeš! Tko jednom proba... :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Uopće nije strašno samodavanje inekcija, kad sam na youtube-u vidjela kako sve žene prežive, odlučila sam da ću i ja preživjeti.
Bio mi je veći horor odlazit u dom zdravlja i objašnjavati nekome koje su to inekcije, zbog čeka ih primam  itd itd

U pravu je Snekica, tko jednom proba...

----------


## Konfuzija

> Što se tiče fragmina i ja si uvijek pikam u trbuh, s lijeve ili desne strane..naizmjenično. Nekad bude malo plavo nekad ne. Već sam se dosta ispraksala, od onog prvog puta kad sam si ga morala piknut. Zrak ne istiskujem. jednom jesam, mislim čak da je to bilo samo prvi put, i onda mi je kao na kraju, kad sam istiskala i htjela izvuc iglu, povuklo malo krvi. (tako da ima smisla da taj zrak stvara neki "vakuumski čep")


Nda, stvori "čep" ali samo na mjestu iniciranja, ako si probila neku kapilaricu u gornjem sloju kože, opet će ti izići kapljica krvi, ali to nije bitno. Samo da ne potrefiš venu.
Je, trbuh je definitivno najbolje mjesto, ali se meni špekić još prije par tjedana skroz razvukao (nema ga), a dijete se miče od ispod tako da je stvarno scary. :Shock:

----------


## mare41

> Ima li tko modrice od pikanja u noge? Baš grdo izgleda i boli na dodir.


mene su u bolnici, dok sam ležala pred kraj, sestre bole u ruke i noge, bila sam modra svukud, a dok sam se sama pikala u trbuh ništa...pošto je bilo ljeto, ruke su se vidjele, a kad sam nakon poroda izgubila kile i vodu i sva plava, znali su mi reći u bolnici da izgledam ko da su me tukli, koma...bolje se pikati u trbuh dok ide
 stvarno sam se mogla pikat u trbuh do pred mjesec dana prije poroda, al ako možeš u noge--bolje da si mirnija

----------


## Strašna

> Uopće nije strašno samodavanje inekcija, kad sam na youtube-u vidjela kako sve žene prežive, odlučila sam da ću i ja preživjeti.
> Bio mi je veći horor odlazit u dom zdravlja i objašnjavati nekome koje su to inekcije, zbog čeka ih primam  itd itd
> 
> U pravu je Snekica, tko jednom proba...


Potpisujem u potpunosti...  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Mare  :Smile:  great minds think alike.  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo i ja muku mucim sa  pikanjem,  stvarno sam  si dala  more  inekcija bez problema   sto  decap.  menopura,  stoperica,  cetrotida,  svega  ali  ovaj  fragmin  je koma  ....od  punkcije se   pikam  u trbuh  i  sve  je teze   i teze,  imam samo dvi modrice,  ali  koza mi je postala  tako tvrda  da   ubost ne   mogu vise,  krenem  bost  krene  bolit  izvucem  iglu i trazim  drugo mjesto  :/
imam sve  tockice  po trbuhu  :/
tek sam  10 tt   a  vec  mi  dopiz****  , mislila sam  preci  na nogu  ali kazete  tu jos vise  boli  
znaci  ostaje  trbuh   .....jel  moze   u trbuh  do  kraja  trudnoce   ??  malo mi to  zvuci  strasno

----------


## jojo

> evo i ja muku mucim sa  pikanjem,  stvarno sam  si dala  more  inekcija bez problema   sto  decap.  menopura,  stoperica,  cetrotida,  svega  ali  ovaj  fragmin  je koma  ....od  punkcije se   pikam  u trbuh  i  sve  je teze   i teze,  imam samo dvi modrice,  ali  koza mi je postala  tako tvrda  da   ubost ne   mogu vise,  krenem  bost  krene  bolit  izvucem  iglu i trazim  drugo mjesto  :/
> imam sve  tockice  po trbuhu  :/
> tek sam  10 tt   a  vec  mi  dopiz****  , mislila sam  preci  na nogu  ali kazete  tu jos vise  boli  
> znaci  ostaje  trbuh   .....jel  moze   u trbuh  do  kraja  trudnoce   ??  malo mi to  zvuci  strasno


nisam baš pratila postove ali zašto se pikaš u trudnoći??

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, i meni je tako bilo, znala sam se piknut 5, 6 puta pa izvuć jer bi bolilo, pa tek onda nekako bi prošlo, al preživila sam, nekako bi kasnije utrefila, ili više sa strane ili više prema pupku, baš mi je neko vrijeme bilo koma pa je prošlo

----------


## Mali Mimi

crvenkapice pogledaj moj post, naravno da može do kraja

----------


## tetadoktor

ufff, i meni taj fragmin nije posebno drag...kad bi mi cijeli trbuh poplavio, krenula sam na bedro i nakon prve injekcije vratila opet na trbuh...brrrrrrr

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam si danas nakon dužeg vremena piknula gonal...Preporodila se od te iglice... Nije za usporedit s Fragminskom iglom koja je dosta deblja i nekako "tuplja". :D

----------


## lavko

Ja sam dobila alergiju na Fraksiparin i prešla na Clexane. Koja promjena igle! Clexane je ko ubod komarčića naspram onih grablji!
Samo molim Boga da dobro reagiram.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Jojo pa kad cu koristiti fragmin nego u trudnoci ? Ovaj ivf smo krenuli sa heparinom , imam dvi mutacije i eto ...htjela sam i dobila sad nek patim  :Smile: )

Da igla je tako glupavo tupa aaaa a sta sada idemo do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> Jojo pa kad cu koristiti fragmin nego u trudnoci ? Ovaj ivf smo krenuli sa heparinom , imam dvi mutacije i eto ...htjela sam i dobila sad nek patim )
> 
> Da igla je tako glupavo tupa aaaa a sta sada idemo do kraja


a ja nisam ništa koristila, ali proguglala sam pa sam vidila o čemu se radi - zato sam pitala.

----------


## Sadie

Ne znam gdje da pitam pa ću ovdje. 
Ak idem privatno, mogu li tražiti svoju ginićku da mi napiše recept za Menopur. Treba mi 15 ampula, a 2300 kn je ipak puno.

Uskoro će moja prva pikica. Rekli su mi u klinici da prvi put dođem k njima, ali ne mogu jer ću se pikati tek u 20h (tak mi paše zbog posla). Strah me je da ću krenuti s injekcijom, ali neću imati hrabrosti dat si ljekić kak spada. Jel vama tak bilo?

----------


## bubekica

Ako ides u postupak privatno, lijekove, nazalost, placas iz svog djepa.
Lijekove mozes davati sama, nije tesko, ako mislis da nece ici, mozes ici na hitnu.

----------


## Sadie

Steta. Ja se ponadala da ce mi ginica samo prepisati receipt, iako, da je tako nitko ga nit ne bi kupovao.
Bit ce dragi kraj mene i bodriti me ak zapnem.

----------


## Zeljka33

Sutra startam s decapeptilom sama i to planiram navecer oko 23 kad sam sigurna da mala spava :Smile: . Nadam se da cu uspijeti

----------


## Zeljka33

Sto sve za samodavanje menopura moram kupiti u ljekarni?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Kupiš šprice i igle.Trebaš igle za miješanje i za pikanje.E sad,meni pak u ljekarni nisu htjeli prodati jer nisam znala veličinu u mm..pa se raspitaj,za svaki slučaj.
I treba ti alkohol,imaš one alkoholne maramice,30-tak kn a hrpa ih je u kutiji.

----------


## vatra86

Ma kazi zelene igle i inzulinske igle i to moraju znati dati, a sprice od 2 ml ce ti biti dosta.

----------


## tetadoktor

ili šprice 2 ml i igle 18G i 22G

----------


## Zeljka33

Thnx

----------


## Jim

Drage moje, 
ako imate i malo snage nemojte da vas ponižavaju, isprdavaju i drže vam predavanje o vjeronauku i etici na Hitnoj, već uzmite igle u svoje ruke i odradite to same. Ja sam prva dva puta (dok smo se još bavili aih-om) išla na Hitnu da mi daju ovitrell, nikada me nitko nije toliko ponizio, popljuvao i osramotio kao tada, tad mi je pukao film i sve ( ovitrell, gonal, decapeptyl, brevactide, cetrotide itd.) sam si sama pikala bez imalo muke, bez plavica i mjehurića, polako i smireno. 
Ako ijednoj zatreba pomoć pišite, vjerujte ako sam mogla ja (trtarošica) onda mogu svi.

----------


## jojo

u mene slično iskustvo kao u Jim. prije nego sam se počela bockat pitala sam na hitnoj mogu li dolazit ( nalaze se tri ulice od mene), naravno da su me odpilili, kao to nije hitan slučaj i neka idem u kbc, ali zato mi je moja dr opće prakse izašla u susret i pokazala mi dva puta kako se to radi, treći put sam znala i sama. sad bi to mogla svima radit bez problema :Cool:

----------


## Zeljka33

Kupila opremu za pikanje  :Smile: . Veceras prva pa sta bude

----------


## Zeljka33

Eto upravo sam si dala prvu injekciju decapeptyla i mogu vam reci da je stvarno bezbolno i jednostavno.  :Smile: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ma najbolje se sam pikati 
Ne trebaš ići svaki dan i nekog molit , ja nisam išla na hitnu ni zbog onih brevacida sto idu u guzu, iako je to malo teze za dati opet nisam htjela ići nekome objašnjavati sto i zašto si dajem.

Jim nisu ti valjda držali predavanje o MPO ? Svasta ...

----------


## tinika2

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Trebala bi početi s injekcijama drugi dan ciklusa, e tu sad nastaje moja dvojba. Danas cijeli dan kada se obrišem na papiru ostaje smeđi iscjedak s malo krvi, znači tek sutra ću procuriti onako kako treba. Pa mene sada zanima da li mi je danas prvi dan ili nulti dan? :Unsure:  Ja nikad s tim na kraj, a s obzirom da mi je ovo prvi IVF ne bi htjela nešto zeznuti. I rekla mi je sestra da bi se trebala u isto vrijeme pikati, pa me zanima da li je bitno da bude ujutro ili može i navečer ( pošto radim u smjenama, pasalo bi mi popodne).  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Dok ti skroz ne krene, baš ono crvena kv, ne računaš ništa. Ja sam uvijek računala ako procurim do 17:00 da mi je to prvi dan. Nakon toga računala bi slijedeći dan kao prvi. Pretežno se bockam između 17:00 i 18:00 (ok, više manje u 17:30  :Smile:  ) i tog držim cijelo vrijeme bockanja. Iako često znaju napomenuti i u klinici vrijeme bockanja. Sretno!
Jim, vidim da krećete po drugo! Sretno!

----------


## tinika2

Snekica hvala ti, evo danas krenulo kako treba, drugi tjedan radim prvu pa mi više paše da se bockam navečer, s obzirom da sam onaj tamo tjedan iza noćna......Sutra prva pikica  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja se bockam u 23h.

----------


## Sadie

Meni su rekli da ak mi menga stigne do 22, eventualno 22,15 računa se da je stigla taj dan. Ako stigne iza toga, računam da je stigla idući dan. 
I ja radim u smjenama. Rekli su da je najbolje popodne, oko 17h, al ja ću u 20h, zbog posla. Bolje je popodne neg ujutro jer kad dođeš u bolnicu na uzv-e, postupke i slično, bolje da si dala pikicu popodne neg ujutro. Tak mi je sestra rekla. Pokušavam si naštimati da radim ujutro kad si dajem 1. pikicu (al nemam pojma kad će stići milostiva), da je mm uz mene ak "zaglavim" na pol puta s pikicom.

----------


## tinika2

Evo vidiš, a meni sestra rekla ako dođe do 17 da računam taj dan, a ako dođe iza onda računam idući dan......svako svoje priča, ja ću se bockati popodne i točka  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

zar se može pikati drugačije nego što piše na papiru? tipa u 20 ili 23h?

----------


## Frćka

Ni meni sad nije jasno ili je i ovo specificno u Rijeci? Pikanje obavezno izmedju 17.00 i 18.00, zadnji put mi naglasili sestre da su cule da se neke cure bockaju u 19.00, da ne moze, ni slucajno! Ili postoji neko drugo pikanje, a da nisu gonali, menopuri.
.pa je svejedno?

----------


## Zeljka33

Koliko ja znam ne pise nista na papiru, a u petrovoj smo primaju na pikanje od 17 do 18. Bitno je samo da je svaki dan u isto vrijeme

----------


## bubekica

Mi na VV se pikamo ujutro.

----------


## Strašna

I to obavezno do 10:00h.

----------


## ljubilica

A o cemu to ovisi? Svi imamo fm, aspiracije i transfere u slicno vrijeme....

----------


## bubekica

Trenutak punkcije se odredjuje prema stoperici, a ona prema nalazu p4 i e2 i uzv. Bitno je da se stimulacija prima u isto vrijeme, nije bitno u koje, ali na VV krecemo s pikanjem 3dc nakon pregleda (prvu injekciju daju sestre) pa onda to ispadne jutarnje davanje.

----------


## Loly

U Cito je pikanje oko 13,30 zato što je tad folikulometrija, pa se pikamo posli uzv kad dr. vidi kakvo je stanje i odredi daljnju stimulaciji. Ja se uvik pikam oko 14,30 i dr kaže da može glavno da je nakon uzv-a. A ovo za mengu mi je malo čudno da negdje računaju da ako dođe do 22h da je prvi dan, meni je rečeno do 16h prvi, nakon toga nulta dan.

----------


## Sadie

Ja idem u Zg, u BetaPlus i tamo su mi rekli da je najbolje oko 17, a nije dobro ujutro.
Ja ne mogu oko 17h dane kada radim popodne jer mi onda zna bit gužva i kasnit ću s pikanjem (tolerira se max.15 min.). Vidim da se netko pika kad dijete zaspi, u 23 (doduše, ne znam je li isto Menopur). Ja sam mislila u 21,30. Valjda je to ok. Zadnji dan se piknem u 21,30 i idući dan idem na folikumetriju u 16h.
Mislim da po bolnicama pikaju 17-18h jer im tako paše.
Sutra krećem s pikanjem pa bih trebala sad odlučiti u koje vrijeme će to biti.

----------


## Zeljka33

ja sam u 23 za sada decapeptyl od 21.dc, a onda od 2.dc idem i s Menopurom u isto vrijeme. Znam zaglaviti na poslu do kasno, pa mi ovako nekako najviše paše

----------


## geronimo

Krtice ti si prošli put sama sebi dala štopericu...
ja sam ovaj put dobila ovitrelle i ne da mi se opet ići navečer da mi je da sestra već bi radije da dam sama sebi ili da mi da MM. Ne izgleda mi problematično...
Samo desno u razini trtice u mišićno tkivo do kraja...mislim ne bi trebala biti takva filozofija :S
Ima li tko savjet?

----------


## bmaric

geronimo, ja sam sebi davala u trbuh. imaš i video na youtube, pa pogledaj. sve u svemu ništa strašno i komplicirano. 
sretno!

----------


## geronimo

Ja sam mislila da se stimulacija daje u trbuh a štoperica u rit :S Thanks pogledam na youtube

----------


## žužy

*geronimo* ,ovitrele ide u špekec,u trbuh ti bude najlakše dati..koji cm lijevo il desno od pupka.

----------


## geronimo

> *geronimo* ,ovitrele ide u špekec,u trbuh ti bude najlakše dati..koji cm lijevo il desno od pupka.


Hvala!!!

----------


## Sadie

Neki dan pala moja prva pikica. Bila sam u Beti piknut se pod nadzorom sestre (iako sam već tamo imala "edukaciju"). Bilo je jako korisno. Nije da pjevam od miline, al je skroz OK. Sad se pikam ko velika.  :Very Happy:

----------


## geronimo

Maloprije dala sebi ovitrelle štopericu. U stomak i nisam ni osjetila.sad mi je čudno jer me ova u guzu uvijek pekla...ova ništa komarac me više zasmeta.
Onalie - ja sam radila HSG prije nekoliko mjeseci privatno...reci što te zanima

----------


## Sadie

Ja na Menopuru 8. i, nadam se, zadnji dan. Drugi mi je dan Orgalutrana i s njim sam valjda isto gotova. Njega definitivno osjetim neko vrijeme nakon pikanja. Više mi je dosta tih injekcija (a i mom novčaniku). Nakon transfera ću biti na ljekiću za žutu tvar. Jesu i to pikice? Nadala sam se da mi je štoperica zadnja injekcija.
A nakon toga idem na svoju prvu opću anesteziju (aspiracija). Uf.

----------


## Argente

Kod nas je uobičajeno kao ljekić za žutu tvar dati Utrogestane (zgodne kuglice koje mogu oralno i vaginalno, iako se više preporučuje vaginalno) ili Crinone (gel za vaginalnu aplikaciju). Tako da si zasad riješena pikica  :Smile:  osim ako ne dobiješ boostere.

----------


## Sadie

Jeej, super, onda danas pada zadnja pikica, štoperica. Znači, tome služe utrići. 
Fala na sgovoru.  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

upravo sam završila mix prvog koktela s menopurom  :Smile: ...na kraju sam rastvorila 2 ampule s 3 praška jer mi je nastao neki vakum na drugoj i mjehurići....već sam mislila da neću uspijeti ali sredilo se na kraju...

----------


## Sadie

I meni je bio vakum neki dan. Uvučem ljekić i čim pustim špricu, sve se samo vrati natrag. Niš mi nije bilo jasno pa sam opet pikla ampulu i sve 5. To mi je bilo samo jednom u 19 ampula. I pazila sam da mi se ne pjeni (pokazala mi sestra), al ipak se omakne koji mjehurić.
Sad više ne želim vidjet igle neko vrijeme.

----------


## Zeljka33

Eto meni odmah tako prvi put...nadam se da danas ce biti bolje

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo i na engleski filmic http://youtu.be/SaFftyaTXDw

----------


## Zeljka33

Danas bilo lakse miksanje menopura  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Super, sad ćeš to mućkati bez pol muke. Meni su to pokazali u poliklinici i išla sam na prvo pikanje tamo, da vide radim li sve ok. Nema šanse da bih gledala YT-videe o pikanju, mislim da bih onda odustala  :Very Happy:  
Danas sam bila na punkciji s općom anestezijom i kaže dr. da će me piknuti - a ja si mislim, bitno da ne moram sama.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Jutros mi se dogodila nezgoda  i kao za peh nedjelja je pa ne mogu skoknut do bolnice!!

Smiksala sam 1 i pol Menopur i krenula se pikat.. i zabijem iglu u salo i igla ostane u špekecu a šprica se odvojila tj/ sadržaj se razletio po cijeloj sobi..  nisam skužila jel sam uopće išta istisla u salo od šoka !!
Onda sam se kao skulirala sve sastavila i piknula se s onih pol Menopura što je ostalo u bočici..
Jesam ga zasrala!!!

Nadam se da neće biti nekih velikih posljedica ove male doze, 8dc mi je pikam se s jednim  pol.. 
da je radni dan otišla bi na VV po novu dozu ovak ništ!!!

I naravno da mi ovo nije prvo pikanje , nego valjda trideseto !!! i ne mogu vjerovat da mi se to dogodilo !!

----------


## Zeljka33

Joj to i mene panika...a da ipak nazoves tamo valjda ima nekog dezurnog

----------


## Zeljka33

Kako uspijes to smiksat 1 i pol?  Ja sam 3 dana po 3 menopura pa sad 2.

----------


## Šiškica

jedan prah i jedna voda , pa izvučem špricom 0,5ml van i ušrcam u drugu bočicu i još dodam drugu vodu/nekad pol druge vode..

a danas je bila neka nova šprica i nove igle tak da sam ostala ušokirana..

----------


## bubekica

ja jedan i pol miksam tako da svaki prah svojom vodom i onda jednostavno od jedne otopine izvucem samo pola (kad uvlacim u veliku spricu od 2 mL koju kupim u ljekarni). problem je sto te sprice od 2mL nisu na navoje, pa uvijek postoji sansa da se otkaci sprica (provjerim 100 puta dal je dovoljno nabijena prije nego ju zabijem u spekec. naravno, moguce je i zmiksati 2 praha u 1mL otapala, pa navuci 0,75mL u spricu od samog lijeka, ali to mi se cini puno nepreciznije (koncentracija je veca), 0,1mL razlike znaci duplo vise nego ako je koncertracija duplo manja. 
jako mi je zao sto ti se to desilo, nadam se da nece biti posljedica.

----------


## Zeljka33

I sto napravite s pola koji ostane?

----------


## bubekica

baci se (ja recimo navucem malo vise pa kad sve namonitiram na spricu, kad istisnem zrak istisnem i malo otopine - znaci pola od pola kaj ostane ode u smece u bocici, a druga polovica ispari s povrsine moje koze kad se izlije iz sprice  :Smile: )

----------


## žužy

A nemreš tu plovicu iskoristiti za drugi dan,dok si daješ isto jedan i pol?

----------


## Argente

joj šiškice, baš nezgodno  :Undecided: 
mislim da bi bilo OK da uvijek daju jednu viška (koju kasnije vratiš), baš za ovakve slučajeve
ako ekipa ne bi razduživala, pa neka i naplate

----------


## bubekica

ne bih rekla da se moze "cuvati za kasnije".
ova ideja s jednom viska nije losa. makar tu odmah vidim prostor za muljaze.

----------


## Sadie

> A nemreš tu plovicu iskoristiti za drugi dan,dok si daješ isto jedan i pol?


Ne, nakon što smućkaš, odmah si moraš dati injekciju, ne može stajati.

----------


## Argente

e da, bubek, naravno da bi se odmah našlo mudrijašica-prodavačica, zato sam i rekla - tko ne razduži, neka plati punu cijenu te jedne ampule - svejedno prolila, ufiksala il prodala

----------


## geronimo

Danas sam si prvi put dala Gonal. Jučer mi je sestra pokazala i mislila sam nije uopće komplicirano. Toliko sam smotana. Prvo mi je usio zrak ući unutra (mjehurići u tekućini) i ne znam dali sam dobro smućkala jer je uu obje ampulice ostalo malkice sadržaja na dnu. Onda sam pokušavala se tog zraka riješiti i valjda sam se triput bocnula nešto je iskapala vani. Da me netko gledao reko bi da nisam normalna....

----------


## bubekica

*geronimo* pikas li se i sutra?

----------


## Sadie

> Danas sam si prvi put dala Gonal. Jučer mi je sestra pokazala i mislila sam nije uopće komplicirano. Toliko sam smotana. Prvo mi je usio zrak ući unutra (mjehurići u tekućini) i ne znam dali sam dobro smućkala jer je uu obje ampulice ostalo malkice sadržaja na dnu. Onda sam pokušavala se tog zraka riješiti i valjda sam se triput bocnula nešto je iskapala vani. Da me netko gledao reko bi da nisam normalna....


I meni se činilo jako jednostavno kad mi je sestra pokazivala. Svejedno sam išla na prvo pikanje u polikliniku da vidim radim li sve dobro. I bila sam sva smotana. Ajd, nisam strgala ampulu i raskrvarila se (kao prvi put na pokazivanju), ali mi se isto ljekić zapjenio jer sam ga previše mućkala, treba ga samo nježno "ljuljati". I moraš pokupiti lijek do zadnje kapljice, al nije ni to problem, vrtiš igom i loviš tekućinu. Bojala sam se da će mi se nešto dogoditi ako imam zraka u šprici (previše krimi filmova), al je sestra rekla da moram ubrizgati ne znam koliko zraka da bi mi nešto bilo. 
Drugi put ćeš sve to lakše napraviti.  :Wink:  
Meni je jedino kasnije išlo na živce što se pikam, a igla neće probiti kožu.

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam do zadnjeg dana imala problema s mjehuricima i vakuumom. Trajalo mi muckanje po minimum 15 min. Zadnji dan i to u gostima , na savjet veterinara haha  :Smile:  sam prije nego sto sam iglu stavila na spricu , u spricu uvukla zrak i ispustila i sve bilo ok i to u roku 2 min s nogu  :Smile: . Inace na kraju nije nista utjecalo na ishod stimulacije, sve bilo ok kao i kad sam primala u bolnici injekcije.

----------


## geronimo

> *geronimo* pikas li se i sutra?


Sutra idem na pregled pa će vidjeti dali će mi ih još dati...pretpostavljam da ću opet biti naručena za nedjelju a u utorak punkcija...+/-1. To bi mi bilo super jer u slućaju da bude sve Ok transfer bi pao u petak i onda bi vikend odmarala i ne bi trebala uzimati još dva dana godišnjeg...Na poslu mu ne znaju i ne želim da znaju...rekla sam samo bliskim prijateljima i obitelji naravno

----------


## Aliki

Jučer sam počela s pikanjem Decapeptylom, lijepo si organizirala da se pikam u 17 i sad se tek sjetim da se sat pomiče  :gaah: 
Smijem ja to mic-po mic, tipa 10 po 10 minuta opet uštimati na "novih" 17 sati ili nije pametno?
I drugo pitanje - Gonal pen. Znam da bi trebalo biti ultrajednostavno jer nema mućkanja, ali one strelice, navlačenja, ne smiješ fulati... Gledam one upute i osjećam se debilno.

----------


## bubekica

bolje da polako pomices svaki dan 10min, nego odjednom sat vremena...
za pen ne znam, nemam iskustva.

----------


## Aliki

Da, to mi je jedina opcija, ili bih polako pomicala ili nikako (iako mi to zbog posla nikako nije zgodno). Misliš da nije problematično?

----------


## bubekica

mislis da se do sat vremena pomaka tolerira.

----------


## Aliki

Hvala, *Bubekica*, nadam se da će biti OK.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Jel vi bas svaki put prije davanja inekcija očistite mjesto alkoholom? Ja to ne radim pa jel to loše?

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam uvijek čistila s alkoholom

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aliki

I prije i poslije namažem alkoholom.

----------


## Snekica

Pretežno uvijek, ali mi se dogodilo par puta da nisam bila pri alkohol (ili je bilo neizvedivo) pa sam bez. Ali sam uvijek ipak malo s vodom prošla mjesto uboda (prije i nakon).

----------


## Madlen

Hellou curke, molim vas za pomoc. Dobila sam terapiju gonalf 75iu interesira me dal ste to dobile u ljekarni u obliku pen ili prah i tekucinu? Hvala vam  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Aliki

> Hellou curke, molim vas za pomoc. Dobila sam terapiju gonalf 75iu interesira me dal ste to dobile u ljekarni u obliku pen ili prah i tekucinu? Hvala vam


U državnim i gradskim klinikama se lijekovi dobivaju u samim bolnicama. Moj Gonal je bio u penu i tako sam ga dobila. Ako sama kupuješ lijekove, opet ti je doktor trebao napisati je li u pen, ako nije, vjerojatno su ampule i prah u pitanju. Sretno!

----------


## red pepper

a kako ja te injekcije furam sa sobom ako nisam doma u 17h. npr da nisam od ujutro doma?Šta može to izvan frižidera biti cijeli dan recimo u autu?meni se čini da ne može..a šta da radim onda? I da li se može unaprijed smućkati to sve nekako i onda uzeti sa sobom ili neposredno prije se mora mućkati u nekom wc-u? nije mi jasno..i da li se puregon dobije u državnim bolnicama u penu ili treba sam miješati?

----------


## Sadie

Ne smiješ unaprijed razmutiti lijek eć neposredno prije korištenja. I ja sam mislila smućkati ga doma i takvog nositi na posao, al mi je rečeno u ljekarni da mora biti friško smućkan.
Ni u ludilu držati ga u autu, čak i pikice koje ne trebaju biti u frižideru. Probaj umotati lijek u mali ručnik ili nešto, kraj boce hladne vode, stavi ga u termosicu...  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> ..i da li se puregon dobije u državnim bolnicama u penu ili treba sam miješati?


Na VV sam ja dobila puregon u penu, nosila sam ga sobom na posao i davala si ga u WC-u.

----------


## žužy

I ja sam menopure nosila na posao i tamo ih mučkala i davala si...ali to je bilo u zimi i grinjanja nije bilo.
U toplijim mjesecima bi bilo dobro napraviti kak je *Sadie* napisala..ili nabaviti malu termo torbu...pisalo se gore više o tome.

*red pepper,Madlen*,u državnim bolnicama se daje i puregon pen i gonal pen,isto kao i u kombinaciji ampula/otopina.
Koju stimulaciju i u kojem obliku budete dobile,vidjet ćete na dan podizanja lijekova.To vam ne može nitko ovdje unaprijed reči.

----------


## red pepper

Hvala cure,nadam se da cu bar dobiti u penu da bude jednostavnije..a te vrucine kompliciraju stvari..

----------


## Frćka

Gotovi lijekovi moraju biti u frizideru, vade se van pola sta prije davanja...Lijekove koje same mućkamo mogu biti na sobnoj temp. dok se ne smućkaju cijelo vrijeme. Gl. sestra mi je rekla da ih drže u frižideru samo zbog jednostavnosti, da su svi lijekovi na jednom mjestu(pitala sam kad sam išla na put jer sam trebala bit u autu cijeli dan.Naravno, treba paziti da ništa ne stoji na nekoj suludoj temp...
Gonale u penu bi dofurala na posao i u frižider, a menopure koje sam mućkala u ladicu kraj sebe, pa u 17.00 mućkala...

----------


## Madlen

Ja idem u cesku u pfc na postupak pa sama moram kupiti ljekove, kad sam ih narucila obecali su mi pen a kad sam dosla podici bio je prah i to me bas bacilo u depresiju  :Sad:  i nisam ih uzela pa sam sa vama htjela provjerit dal uopce mogu dobit negdje pen obzirom da trebam 3 ampule po 75 dnevno. Al nema veze uzet cu prah i nekako se snac  :Smile:  bitan je cilj  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Ma nije to mućkanje tako komplicirano...i dalje je jedna igla na kraju :Smile: 
Bar znaš koliko si dala, kod pena, bar ja, od uzbuđenja više nisam znala je kliknulo, jesam prvo izvukla...kako već ide,ovdje vidim šta sam uzela

----------


## red pepper

Ajoj,to sam cula da kod tih penova nikad nisi siguran da li si dovoljno dao..a morat cu na you tubeu potrazit instrukcije,nema druge  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure koje se same pikate dali kad gurnete iglu potpuno u kozu dali povlacite klip strcaljke? Pise u slucaju pojave krvi da slijedis dalje sto pise a ako nema krvi polako pogurajte klip kako biste injicirali lijek. Radi se o cetrotide. Kako se vi tocno pikate?

----------


## Sadie

I ja sam koristila Cetrotide.
Gurnem iglu pod 45 stupnjeva do kraja i polako uštrcam lijek. I to je to.
U uputam piše ak se pojavi krvi, da treba lijek baciti u lavabo i koristiti novu injekciju (koja košta oko 370 kn). Pitala sam sestru u poliklinici treba li se to baciti, ona je rekla da ne. Imam jednu šljivu na trbuhu. Kaže ona da sam vjerojatno pogodila kapilaru i sve je ok. 
Mene kod Citrotidea živcira ona guma jer ne vidim koliko sam zraka ispraznila. Ide mi na iglu polako lijek van kao da nema zraka, a kad okrenem špricu naopačke vidim mjehurčinu zraka. Al sam doskočila tome. Pikam se pod kutem, ali okomito, tako da mi taj mjehur bude na kraju šprice.

----------


## LaraLana

Sadie hvala ti puno...puno si mi pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Nema na čemu.  :Wink:

----------


## techna

cure, evo ja sam si HCG (pregnyl) već nekoliko puta dala sama "otraga" u gornji vanjski kvadrant 
sa manjom iglom (rečeno mi je da sa velikom izvlačim sadržaj a sa malom dajem injekciju).

meni se čini da sam napravila sve isto kao i kad mi daje mm, ali ipak sam htjela provjeriti
jel ipak ima neka caka koju možeš zeznuti kad si sama daješ "otraga".

----------


## artisan

Mislim da to ide sa vecom iglom jer ide im. A mozes slobodno sa tom malom iglom iu ruku ili trbuh. Meni je moj dr davao uvijek u ruku sa malom iglom-od gonala, isto tak i mm, a ja sam sebi dala u trbuh... sve s tom malom. A kad sam isla na hitnu davali su mi u guzu- gore desno ali s vecom iglom tj intramuscularno. Al mislim da nisi zeznula, meni je dr rekao kako god, glavno da je u pravo vrijeme

----------


## techna

> Mislim da to ide sa vecom iglom jer ide im. A mozes slobodno sa tom malom iglom iu ruku ili trbuh. Meni je moj dr davao uvijek u ruku sa malom iglom-od gonala, isto tak i mm, a ja sam sebi dala u trbuh... sve s tom malom. A kad sam isla na hitnu davali su mi u guzu- gore desno ali s vecom iglom tj intramuscularno. Al mislim da nisi zeznula, meni je dr rekao kako god, glavno da je u pravo vrijeme


trbuh mi nije dolazio u obzir jer nemam masnog tkiva, samo koža,
a prethodno su cure pisale da se u trbuh daje kad ipak imaš za što uhvatiti (tako je i YouTubeu)

ruka mi je isto dosta tanašna pa mi je malo jeza se ubost (da ne dođem do kosti  :Laughing: )

guza mi je jedino mjesto "gdje me ima", tako da mi najdraže tamo, samo nisam bila sigurna da li sa velikom ili sa malom iglom
i pod koliko stupnjeva (rekli su mi ali sam već zaboravila)

super ako je svejedno kako što kaže tvoj dr.

----------


## Ledamo

U 13.sam tjednu i vec 2 mjeseca spricam clexane u trbuh. Dosad sam imala plave flekice, al mi se danas pojavilo zadebljanje, cvoric. Jel itko imao to? Moram li se brinuti?  :Sad:

----------


## saraya

> U 13.sam tjednu i vec 2 mjeseca spricam clexane u trbuh. Dosad sam imala plave flekice, al mi se danas pojavilo zadebljanje, cvoric. Jel itko imao to? Moram li se brinuti?


meni se to zna desiti, ali ja se bodem fragminom, kao bijelo brdašce? i onda se to apsorbira..tako da mislim da nemaš razloga za paniku, ako si pod kontrolom trombocita i D-dimeri štimaju..to je sve ok..e sada možda si agresivnije istisnula špricu, možda si više površinski istisnula sadržaj pa nije baš ušao u masno tkivo itd...mislim da je o tome riječ...ali eto neka se javi još cura..ja se ne bih zabrinjavala ...

----------


## KLARA31

I meni se znalo to desiti,i isto je pobijelilo bilo,mislim da je to bilo jer sam previše potkožno zabola,prošlo je za 1 dan.bez posljedica,osim šta me malo bolilo to mjesto

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala vam na odgovoru  :Smile:  kod mene je bas modro..zvala sam doktora, i rekli su mi nemam razloga za brig, da sevto zna desiti ako igla nije skroz pod kozom ili nije ravno. Vrlo lako moguce da se to desilo, jer sam u nekom polusnu spricala

----------


## sladja01

Danas sam se prvi put sama piknula...dobila sam puregon pen...nadam se da sam sve dobro napravila i da je lijek zaista iscurio, a pecka me tako da valjda je  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

Sladja kako ide pikanje? Koliko si gonale dobila?

----------


## sladja01

Pikanje ide dobro, danas je treća na redu...savladala sam, samo mi je najgori onaj trenutak kada moram upiknuti iglu..ali stisnem zube  :Smile:  i piknem. Dobila sam puregon, svaki dan 150 jedinica..u subotu kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje. Jesi ti bila već na kojoj folikulometriji?

----------


## venera82

Ja sam dobila gonale, svaki dan 150 jedinica (2x75), dobila sam i cetrotide, ja sam gotova sa FM, dobro sam reagirala i imam folikula, endometrij je dobar, i sad cekam punkciju........

----------


## sladja01

*venera82* kada je punkcija? Ja danas bila na prvoj FM i za sada imam previše folikula pa su mi smanjili terapiju na 100 jedinica i dobila sam pikicu cetrotide i isto tako sutra pa u ponedjeljak ponovno na FM...doktorica je spomenula mogućnost hiperstimulacije jajnika zbog takvog reagiranja na terapiju, ali kao vidjeti ćemo još.. 
I jel imate kakav savjet za cetrotide, mislim, meni je grozna, pekla me jako, ali stisnula zube i dobro...a sutra ću morati sama, pa jel mogu gdje pogriješiti? Koliko čitam, ne smije biti zraka u šprici kod ubrizgavanja u trbuh...

----------


## Sadie

Ak imaš trunčicu zraka neće ti ništa biti. Tak su meni rekli kad sam se išla prvi put piknuti u bolnici.
Da, cetrotide peče malo više. Kad sam ga pikala, to je trajalo. 
Koliko imaš folikula?

----------


## sladja01

Mene sada muka hvata kada se sjetim jutra i pikanja, na purogene sam sam vec naviknula i piknem se bez problema,ali ovo  :Sad:  uh, bit ce mi veselo  :Smile:  ne znam koliko, vidjela sam na uzv da ima puno i dr.je isto tako rekla i samo komentirala da su najveci 11mm.

----------


## Sadie

Pregrmit ćeš i te pikice, sve za bebača. Meni su ih izvadili 19, ali nisam imala hiperstimulaciju.

----------


## sladja01

Ma hocu, to je razlog za sve pregrmiti  :Smile: 
O super, to je zaista puno, vidjet cemo koliko cu ja imati i nadam se da ce hiper i mene zaobici.

----------


## venera82

Sladja meni je danas bila punkcija, a za cetrotide sam imala srece i sva tri mi je dala sestra kada sam bila na fm. a sto se tiče zraka u sprici sestre su mi rekle da malo prstom kucnem po sprici i istisnem zrak, u biti malo tekućine da iscuri, tako da meni zraka nije ostajalo. stopericu decapeptyl sam primila u stomak i ona me je malo pekla,,, ali kako ti je i sadie napisala sve za bebaca.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sladja01

Uspjela sam si piknuti cetrotide  :Smile:  ali trebalo mi je 10 min skupljanja hrabrosti prije nego sam upiknula iglu...e sada mi jedino nije jasno zašto me jučer dok me sestra pikala jaaako, jako peklo, a danas me puno manje...jesam li ttrabala možda kutiju sa lijekom držati u frižideru, sestra mi nije rekla a ja zaboravila pitati... I daaaaa, zbog bebača sveeeee, baš sveee  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Pikice koje su vec smiksane drzis u frizideru i izvadis pol sata prije pikanja.

----------


## sladja01

Za puregon u penu sam pitala sestru gdje da držim i rekla mi je da ne mora biti u frižideru, a za cetrotide ću sutra za svaki slučaj pitati da budem sigurna.

----------


## maris1980

Sinoć kasno stigla menga, sutra krećem s prvim bockanjem - Gonal F 225j dnevno  :Smile: 
Dal prije upotrebe Gonal pena trebam ispustiti malu kuglicu zraka?
Molim iskusne cure za pomoć?

----------


## sara79

> Sinoć kasno stigla menga, sutra krećem s prvim bockanjem - Gonal F 225j dnevno 
> Dal prije upotrebe Gonal pena trebam ispustiti malu kuglicu zraka?
> Molim iskusne cure za pomoć?


maris ja jesam. Namjestim na 37,5 i povucem prema van dozator, okrenem pen prema gore i istisnem. Trebalo bi izaci van par kapljica ili samo bude jedan spric. Sve je ispravno da znas.

I da koliko se sjecam u uputstvu je pisalo da gonal pen do 28 dana moze biti van hladnjaka pa ako ti nije problem pogledaj pa javi  :Wink:

----------


## maris1980

Sara, hvala ti. Da, pen nakon prve upotrebe ne treba u hladnjak i vrijedi 28 dana, piše u uputama  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Sara, hvala ti. Da, pen nakon prve upotrebe ne treba u hladnjak i vrijedi 28 dana, piše u uputama


Eto ga onda sve znas  :Wink:  
Ako trebas jos informacija slobodno pitaj.
Mozes se u trbuh i bedro pikati, po izboru.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Nekako mi lakše izgleda bockati se ispod pupka... Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## fuksija

Molim vas pomoć.
Pikam se puregon penom..imam jednu ampulu od 900 i jednu od 300. Pikam se od srijede a danas je nedjelja. Dakle jučer sam si dala zadnju dozu (4x225) od ove ampule od 900 i kad sam je danas vadila, vidjela sam da u njoj ima još tekućine (lijeka).. još oko 0,5 cm..je li to normalno? Bojim se da sam negdje pogriješila u davanju a svaki put sam pazila da je točno na 225 i stisnula sam do kraja..

----------


## mikipika32

Ostane i do 50 iu u dozi tako da ne brini. Dobro si si dala


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Ne brini, mene je sestra odmah upozorila da unutra ima vise lijeka nego sto pise.  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Joj puno vam hvala..divne ste! Stvarno sam se brinula a svaka sitnica je važna u ovako nečemu..thank you..thank you  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Betaplus je na youtubeu objavila video o davanju raznih injekcija

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA1..._2EZteQ/videos

----------


## sljokicaa

Ja sam se jucer prvi put pikala sa puregon pen. Nije bilo tako strasno kako sam si ja to zamislila  :Smile: .
Nasla sam i na youtubeu detaljne upute kako se koristi, promaklo mi je jedino da su rekli 5 sekundi da se drzi nakon sto se istisne, ja sam to polako sve pa se nadam da je proslo toliko.
Rekli su mi u ljekarni da nakon prve upotrebe ne treba vise u frizideru biti.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja sam danas podigla gonal f, trebam uzimati 3x75, ako sam dobro shvatila sestru i ovdje na forumu, onu tekucinu iz sprice uspricam u prah i onda povucem nazad u spricu i onda sa tom otopinom u drugi i treci prah, znaci jedna voda za otapanje a tri praha?

----------


## sara79

> Cure ja sam danas podigla gonal f, trebam uzimati 3x75, ako sam dobro shvatila sestru i ovdje na forumu, onu tekucinu iz sprice uspricam u prah i onda povucem nazad u spricu i onda sa tom otopinom u drugi i treci prah, znaci jedna voda za otapanje a tri praha?


Tako je...sve si dobro shvatila.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Uh hvala, prvi postupak...znas kako je..jos kad sam vidjela kolike kutije lijekova sam dobila skomirala sam se da vise nisam bila sigurna.  Hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Dali gonale moram cuvat u frizideru dok se ne krenem pikati?

----------


## sara79

> Dali gonale moram cuvat u frizideru dok se ne krenem pikati?


Nemoras!!!

----------


## Lajka

Cure,molim misljenje! 
U 1.mj.sam dvaput koristila vec koristene igle i sprice. Tek kad sam si trebala dati lijek shvatila sam da nemam vise cistih igala, i uzela vec koristenu, od istog lijeka. Bila je zatvorena u onu svoju plastiku; ali sad sto vise razmisljam o tome, sve me vise strah jer sam se sjetila sepse! Sto vi mislite??
Sad je proslo oko mj.dana. Bi li bilo kakvih simptoma? Znam da se ta bolest sporo i dugo razvija.

----------


## fuksija

Koliko su ti stare te koristene igle? 
Ja svom djetetu svaki dan dajem injekcije hormona rasta i 2-3-4 puta koristim istu iglu..tako su mi i u bolnici rekli..nije to nista strasno ako si samo ti koristila..

----------


## Jolica30

Ako si samo ti koristila nece ti smetati, ja svakodnevno mjerim secer i rekla mi je sestra da mogu jednom iglicom vise puta.

----------


## Lajka

Hvala! Bile su stare vec oko 5 dana. I ja sam si razmisljala sto mi moze biti, ako sam ih samo ja koristila? Onda sam gledala Piorota u kojem je bilo takvo umorstvo, i od onda me to muci  :Confused: 
A,najgore je to sto se ta sepsa otkrije kad je vec prakticki gotovo.
Joj, valjda nece biti nista.  :škartoc:

----------


## fuksija

Stvarno mislim da ti nece biti nista..nemoj se nervirati bezveze..to ti vise skodi..velim ti da i ja koristim igle od par dana..

----------


## Lajka

Hvala vam. Ma, stvarno svasta...Od kad sam to vidjela prepala sam se.
Fuksija... :Sad:  zao mi je,puno srece vam zelim.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure danas kada sam si pikala orgalutran iako sam pricekala 10-tak sekundi prije vadenja igle svejedno mi je kap- dvije lijeka izaslo van dali je to veliki bed? Moze li ako se opet ponovi doci do pucanja folikula jer nije cijela doza?

----------


## sandy0606

Jolica30 ne znam tocan odgovor na tvoje pitanje. Mislim da kap dvije ne igra neku ulogu. Gdje si pikala orgalutran? Citam u uputstvima sa se ne smije mijesati s gonalom/menopurom. Ja pikam u jednu stranu trbuha gonal, u drugu menopur i sad ne znam gdje da pijnem orgalutran.

----------


## Jolica30

Ja pikam u jednu stranu trbuha gonal a u drugu orgalutran. To dvoje koristim za sada. I vec mi je ponestalo mjesta na trbuhu za bockanje. Sva sreca pa se nazire kraj. Nadam se i kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## PeppaPig

Ispod pupka!  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Dali ovitrelle pen mora biti u frižideru do upotrebe?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure veceras kada sam si dala stopericu kada sam si dala lijek jos kao da je ostalo mrvicu u penu, jel to normalno? Hoce li biti sve ok?

----------


## PeppaPig

Normalno je. Ionako uvijek jedan dio lijeka iscuri iz točkice kud piknemo,ostane kap i u igli,ma svigde pomalo al nije to ništ značajno! Bez brige si. Kad je aspiracija?  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

joj hvala, iz trbuha mi nije izašlo ništa, malo sam sačekala ali onda sam išla provjeravati pen i vidim da je još malo ostalo. Sad sam mirnija, znači biti će ok... Aspiracija je u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

Trebam pomoć,Sutra si počinjem davat menipure al imam pitanje vezano za to.

1.Dali se samo jednom dnevno daje inekcija i kad je najbolje ?
2.Koliko duboko igla mora se ubost?

Molim vas ako netko zna a vjerujem da ima vas koji znate smantana sam sva a baš me strefio blagdan i moram sama a mislila sam kod svoje gin na prvo pikanje

----------


## Jolica30

Buba ja sam gonal davala 1 dnevno. otopila sam 3 praška u jednoj inekciji i pikala se. Neznam dali bi eventualno mogla otići na hitnu da te prvi put bocnu? Ja sam iglu upikla do kraja i onda istiskivala lijek.

----------


## Buba38

A neznam baš,sad sam malo gledala video za davanje inekcija a šta se tiče davanja mislim da mi je malo jasnije i jasam mislila da ide jednom dnevno ja imam menipure 3 praška u jednoj otopini a jedino sad me zanima koliko je bitno vrijeme kad davat inekcije kad je najbolje jutro ili ?

----------


## Jolica30

Buba zar ti to ne piše na protokolu? meni je pisalo između 16-18h ali sestra mi je rekla da je najbolje oko 17h i mora biti uvijek u isto vrijeme.

----------


## Buba38

Ne piše, da to je i meni napomenula da je najbolje uzimat ili davat lijek u isto vrijeme al kad ga uzimat ništa nije rekla

----------


## mare157

Cure, poluditi ću. Čitam sad upute i piše da se gonal pen može čuvati van frižidera do 28stupnjeva max 3 mjeseca i da ga se onda treba baciti iako je unutar roka. Ja sam ga kupila 2.12.2015. i cijelo vrijeme je vani jer mi je u apoteci rekla da ga mogu držati vani, ali nisam znala da će mi odgoditi postupak i da će mi trebati tek sada.
Šta da radom? poluditi ću ako ga moram baciti, toliki novci bačeni u smeće...

----------


## sara79

Mare moj savjet ti je da pitas svog dr i magistru u ljekarni jer ce ti ovdje svaka reci svoje misljenje i samo ces se zbuniti jos vise.

----------


## mare157

Pitati cu dr sutra, ali sad kad sam vidjela bas me ocaj ulovio pa pitam jer mozda ima i ovdje koja magistra farmacije. Uzas, ne znam kako cu uopce spavati nocas od muke.

----------


## sara79

> Pitati cu dr sutra, ali sad kad sam vidjela bas me ocaj ulovio pa pitam jer mozda ima i ovdje koja magistra farmacije. Uzas, ne znam kako cu uopce spavati nocas od muke.


Polako mare, nemoj se nervirati unaprijed.
Sutra ces lijepo pitati dr pa ces sve znati.
Nazalost nisam magistrica i nemogu ti reci iz prve ruke osim sto mogu upute procitati kao i ti.
Znam sve da je to puno novaca.
Ajde javi sutra sto je dr rekao.

----------


## NinaDrv

Zna li netko jel odgovara Gonal doza za pen u pen od Puregona?

----------


## sara79

> Zna li netko jel odgovara Gonal doza za pen u pen od Puregona?


Pa ja mislim da se ona doza od Gonala uopce nemoze izvaditi van. Jedino ako nisu nesto novo napravili, al Gonal pen koji sam koristila cini mi se da se nevadi.

----------


## NinaDrv

Pen nije jednokratan, kad se doza potroši, izvadi se van i zamijeni ampula u njemu.

----------


## sara79

> Pen nije jednokratan, kad se doza potroši, izvadi se van i zamijeni ampula u njemu.


Puregon pen da i njegove ampule su dosta uske koje idu u pen.
Za Gonal ti nisam bas sigurna da imaju ampule i da se samo zamjeni. Meni nisu nudili i zato mislim da je jednokratan.

----------


## sara79

https://www.google.hr/search?q=gonal...iw=360&bih=592

Koristila sam i jedan i drugi i nisu mi nudili nikakvu ampulu kad potrosim da stavim novu.

----------


## NinaDrv

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/35232-Gonal-F-u-penkali

Na ovoj temi cure pišu da je i Gonal pen višekratan.

----------


## sara79

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/35232-Gonal-F-u-penkali
> 
> Na ovoj temi cure pišu da je i Gonal pen višekratan.


Da al isto tako pise da ima vise vrsta.
Vjerojatno su ovi moji bili jednokratni jer predpostavljam da bi mi u ljekarni ponudili ampulu.

----------


## sara79

Bas sam isla opet citati temu i netko je tamo napisao da nije uspjela to odvrnuti pa tak da ipak mislim da je Gonal pen jednokratan i dosta je sirok onaj dio di se vidi tekucina. Puregon pen ima posve drugacije ampule i dosta su uske.

----------


## sara79

https://www.google.hr/search?q=pureg...iw=360&bih=592

Totalno drugacije nesto i ima pokazane ampule i sve kako se mijenja.

----------


## mare157

Gonal pen 900, imala sam dozu 225 dnevno, znaci jedan pen mi je bio za 4 dana. Danas sam dala zadnju dozu i u penu ima jos lijeka, od oka oko 75 jedinica. Je to normalno ili je doslo do greske na penu? 
Brojka na penu je svaki dan bila na 225 i nakon aplikacija na nuli. Malo sam zbunjena.

----------


## id20

mare, normalno je, i meni se to dogodilo i rekli su mi da je to nekakva rezerva..

----------


## mare157

> mare, normalno je, i meni se to dogodilo i rekli su mi da je to nekakva rezerva..


Ok, to sam i mislila. Možda kad treba izbaciti onaj veliki balon ili nešto. Ok, nemam dakle brige. Super. To mogu iskoristiti još? Ako ispustim u špricu bi mogla točno znati koliko ga ima. Žao mi ga baciti...

----------


## id20

> Ok, to sam i mislila. Možda kad treba izbaciti onaj veliki balon ili nešto. Ok, nemam dakle brige. Super. To mogu iskoristiti još? Ako ispustim u špricu bi mogla točno znati koliko ga ima. Žao mi ga baciti...


Naravno da mozes iskoristiti!

----------


## PinaColada

Pozz...nova na ovoj temi, stara na IVF temama

----------


## PinaColada

Pozz. Nova sam na ovoj temi, stara na IVF temama. Zanima me da li ste si davale injekcije Decapeptyl? Da li da dam pod 90° ili 45° jer se daje subkutano? Ikakva iskustva?

----------


## Frixie

Moram priznati da su mi Puregon i Ovitrelle laki za dati (mislim bilo bi mi draže da uopće ne moram), a da se grozim onog Orgalutrana ... Uff ... Tupa igla, koju jedva upiknem i nespretna ... A poslije boli. Uff.. muka mi je i kad se sjetim

----------


## NinaDrv

Moj savjet za Orgalutran, piknuti ga čim brže i jače u kožu, gotovo se niti ne osjeti na taj način. 
Kad sam ga davala lagano, toliko me bolilo i kasnije sam imala modrice, a dok sam ga energično upiknula i stisnula, skoro ga nisam niti osjetila.

----------


## glow

> Moram priznati da su mi Puregon i Ovitrelle laki za dati (mislim bilo bi mi draže da uopće ne moram), a da se grozim onog Orgalutrana ... Uff ... Tupa igla, koju jedva upiknem i nespretna ... A poslije boli. Uff.. muka mi je i kad se sjetim


Potpisujem !!

----------


## sljokicaa

Imam pitanje za cure koje su si davale menopur. Da li vam se desavalo ono prije pikanja kad treba vidjeti da je kapljica prosla iglu da vam je izletilo malo vise kapljica?
Ja pokusavam sto polaganije stiskati ali nekako mi se to desava svaki put. A imam osjecaj da izgubim tu dosta i jos u igli ostane, a kao da i izade kaplica nakon sto izvucem iglu. Ne znam je li to normalno? Cini mi se da se dosta gubi za razliku od pikanja penom.

----------


## sanjka

> Imam pitanje za cure koje su si davale menopur. Da li vam se desavalo ono prije pikanja kad treba vidjeti da je kapljica prosla iglu da vam je izletilo malo vise kapljica?
> Ja pokusavam sto polaganije stiskati ali nekako mi se to desava svaki put. A imam osjecaj da izgubim tu dosta i jos u igli ostane, a kao da i izade kaplica nakon sto izvucem iglu. Ne znam je li to normalno? Cini mi se da se dosta gubi za razliku od pikanja penom.


Koristila sam i pen a i menopur i naravno da je prakticniji pen jer je sve spremno. Mislim da ne gubis puno tu sa par tih kapljica..nemoj se brinuti. I meni je se znalo dogoditi da kad izvucem iglu da iz mjesta uboda izadje kapljica.
Kad sam pripremala menopur ja sam skinula onu veliku igku za navlacenje i onda do vrha sprice potiskam menopur i stavim malu iglu za pikanje bez pustanja ikakve kapljice prije uboda pa tako probaj. 
Meni nitko nikada nije rekao da mora krenuti ta kapljica pa se ici pikati. Jel ti to netko savjetovao tako??

----------


## sljokicaa

Da sestra mi je tako pokazala.
Ali narasli su folikuli pa znaci nije smetalo.

----------


## mimsi

Cure, imam pitanje. Veceras sam si davala elonvu sama i malo nespretno izvadila pa je krenula krv, al cisto malo...kapljica. Malo me brine jer na uputama za neke lijekove (npr. Cetrotide) pise da ako krene krv treba prekinut postupak i dat si ponovno novu dozu.

Ja sam elonvu ispustila znaci do kraja,krv je krenula na kraju. Jel to moze bit problem?

Hvala!

----------


## mimsi

E da, i na kraju kad sam vec ispustila lijek do kraja i igla je jos bila u meni, opustila sam kozu (koju sam prvo zahvatila prstima da ubod bude laksi) i cini mi se da je i to doprinijelo krvarenju...nadam se da nisam zahvatila misic..a ne znam vise...  :Undecided:

----------


## 1latica

Mimsi mislim da nije problem. Ubuduće nakon što ubodeš iglu, opusti kožu prije nego budeš ubrizgavala injekciju. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Mimsi, i ja mislim da ti to nije problem
Svaki dan pikam maloga i ponekad i njemu tak izade kapljica krvi, to je normalno..

----------


## mimsi

Ok, hvala cure, ma vjerojatno panicarim bezveze...evo, smirila sam se  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima dali se bemfola mora čuvati u frižideru do početka korištenja?

----------


## booba

Jolica, mi smo ih držali u fridžu, jer kad čitaš upute, piše "čuvajte u hladnjaku", a dalje piše "prije upotrebe izvadite iz hladnjaka 5 do 10 minuta prije"!

----------


## Sybila

Treba  :Smile:  neće propasti dok je do 25 stupnjeva, ali bolje da je u fridgeu.

----------


## klamerica

Bok cure! Ne znam dal sam fulala temu, no ukoliko jesam, molim vas uputite me kamo da se obratim sa svojim nedoumicama. U postupku sam i kao terapija mi je dana 21 ampula Decapeptyida. Do sad sam aplicirala 7 ampula s time da mi je danas 31 dan kako sam i na kontracepcijskim pilulama. Pilule bih trebala trositi jos 4 dana i onda nastaviti sa Decapeptyidom. Uglavnom, jajnici me bole za poludjeti. Stalno osjecam neki pritisak i zelim znati da li je to normalno?!? Da li ima koja sa slicnim iskustvom? Unaprijed se ispricavam  ako sam upala u pogresnu temu...

----------


## fuksija

Klamerica, vjerujem da ce se netko javiti sa odgovorom..ja ti ne znam jer nisam to koristila

Ali sad mi je palo na pamet..da li Fragmin mogu drzati vani na sobnoj temp ili u frižideru?

----------


## eryngium

> Klamerica, vjerujem da ce se netko javiti sa odgovorom..ja ti ne znam jer nisam to koristila
> 
> Ali sad mi je palo na pamet..da li Fragmin mogu drzati vani na sobnoj temp ili u frižideru?


Na sobnoj. Ne treba u fridž.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja sam si sad davala bemfolu, nekako mi se ucinilo da sam gotova i izvadila sam pen. No onda sam vidjela da mi je jos ostalo lijeka i ponovno sam se pikala. Pri tome mi je mozda 5 kapi iscurilo iz pena. Hoce li to utjecati na tijek postupka?? Bas sam ljuta kak sam tak glupa....

----------


## Sybila

Hej meni je bemfola bila ful zeznuta za davat, pogotovo istisnuti do kraja, jako je tvrda. Zato sam bila i paničarila ful u jednom trenutku i napravila si užasnu masnicu.
Znaš da ti uvijek ostane mrvica u penu, mora ostati, to je neka rezerva.
Ali i ako ti je baš ostala značajna doza (što definitivno mislim da nije) - pikala si se opet, u tebi je  :Smile:  Tako malo što ti je možda ostalo mislim da stvarno nema neki utjecaj na postupak. Ne brini se, bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

Molim Vas info...trebala bih početi s pikanjem 2dc s Puregonom.. Rečeno je kad krene baš menstruacija.Jučer je krenulo navečer bilo smeđe,dns ujutro do 11 sati tamnija crvena i onda kao M...Ali ne jako kao tipa 3,4 dan...Da li racunam dns onda kao prvi dan pa sutra krećem s pikanjem ili stvarno mora biti obilna i crvena?

----------


## Vrci

Cim ti krenula krv,bas krv, to je 1dc. Ja bih danas racunala 1dc

----------


## Hope1234

hvala puno...

----------


## cerepaha

Već nekoliko dana si dajem puregon u penu bez ikakvih problema. Danas je bila prva pikica orgalutrana, bili smo na parkingu u autu, sva sam se zbunila i zaboravila istisnuti zrak. Sjetila sam se toga kad sam već počela ubrizgavati. Kad sam izvukla iglu, bila je kapljica krvi. I onda mi je pozlilo i izgubila sam se na tren. I sva se preznojila. MD kaže da me dozivao, a ja se toga ne sjećam. Je li moguće da sam par sekundi bila bez svijesti? Je li netko imao slično iskustvo? U nuspojavama se ne spominje gubitak svijesti :Undecided:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja bih rekla da si izgubila svijest od straha i soka kad si shvatila da nisi istisnula i zrak i vidjela kapljicu krvi. Ja sam nekoliko puta izgubila svijest nakon vađenja krvi, a bila sam u kontroliranim uvjetima. Kad sam se sama pikala, nakon prve sam morala leći i kad se uveo cetrotide, od njega mi je bila muka, samo mi se vrtilo, ali to je stvarno u mom doživljaju pikanja.

----------


## cerepaha

Da, i to mi je prošlo kroz glavu. Danas ću si piknuti drugu, pa će sigurno proći lakše. Hvala na podijeljenom iskustvu :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Druga pikica orgalutrana prošla savršeno, samo blago crvenilo. Ipak je bilo do panike i straha. Sarasvati, hvala još jednom, tvoj me post smirio :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Drago mi je da je druga prošla dobro! I sad jednu po jednu do puno folikula!  :Love:

----------


## Gita 10

Cure jutros mi se prilikom davanja 3.injekcije gonala dogodilo sljedece. Koristila sam pen od 450 IU. Protokol ise: 200, 200, 150 itd. Što znači da mi je u prvom penu trebalo ostati 50 IU. MM mi daje lijek i čitali smo upute zajedno ali opet meni kao da moza stane kad trebam dobiti lijek pa sam prepustila njemu sve. Uglavnom držali smo se uputa i on je namjestio dozu na 150 IU. I trebalo je na brojčaniku nakon što mi je dao injekciju pisati 100 IU (znači doza koju mi treba ubrizgati koristeći drugu injekciju) a na brojčaniku je pisalo 37.5. Nije nam bklo jasno kako. On je rekao da je vjerojatno neka greška, ja nisam gledala kada je namjestao na 150 . I iz drugog pena mi dao jos 100 IU. Ja hodam po kuci kao luda i mozak mi ne funkcionira citam ponovno upute i pitam ga da nije slucajno ostao zrak. On kaze nije jer je bila kapljica na vrhu igle kad smo prbi put davai dozu. Molim vas jel se kome sto dogodilo slicno? Ja sam sad previse zabrinuta i strah me da se sad zbog ovog sve ne poremeti. On spava kao beba trenutno i ne brine a dok sam ga pitala gleda u mene ko da sam luda zena. Molim vas za pomoc ili savjet

----------


## Carrot

> Cure jutros mi se prilikom davanja 3.injekcije gonala dogodilo sljedece. Koristila sam pen od 450 IU. Protokol ise: 200, 200, 150 itd. Što znači da mi je u prvom penu trebalo ostati 50 IU. MM mi daje lijek i čitali smo upute zajedno ali opet meni kao da moza stane kad trebam dobiti lijek pa sam prepustila njemu sve. Uglavnom držali smo se uputa i on je namjestio dozu na 150 IU. I trebalo je na brojčaniku nakon što mi je dao injekciju pisati 100 IU (znači doza koju mi treba ubrizgati koristeći drugu injekciju) a na brojčaniku je pisalo 37.5. Nije nam bklo jasno kako. On je rekao da je vjerojatno neka greška, ja nisam gledala kada je namjestao na 150 . I iz drugog pena mi dao jos 100 IU. Ja hodam po kuci kao luda i mozak mi ne funkcionira citam ponovno upute i pitam ga da nije slucajno ostao zrak. On kaze nije jer je bila kapljica na vrhu igle kad smo prbi put davai dozu. Molim vas jel se kome sto dogodilo slicno? Ja sam sad previse zabrinuta i strah me da se sad zbog ovog sve ne poremeti. On spava kao beba trenutno i ne brine a dok sam ga pitala gleda u mene ko da sam luda zena. Molim vas za pomoc ili savjet


hm...ma ne trebas brinuti jer u 1.penu je ostalo 50ui koliko god da si namjestila. iz ovog drugog ti je islo 100ui tako da je to uk. 150ui. Po meni nema straha...ja nisam namjestala tako iz uputa jer mi je to bilo nelogicno nego ako znam da je ostalo 50ui onda sam namjestala 50ui a iz druge koliko je preostajalo...ne boj se! nije moglo izaci vise nego sto je bilo....[emoji382]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Gita 10

Oprostite zbog pravopisnih gresaka. Uglavnom, prva dva puta je bilo namjesteno na 200 IU i nakon davanja je na brojcaniku bila 0. I to je ok. I jutros kaze da je namjestio na 150 IU i umjesto 100 IU na brojčaniku piše 37.5 IU. Kako? Jel postoji mogučost da injekcija sadrži više doze slučajno? I u uputama još piše: Ako ugledate kapljicu (kapljice) tekućine, nastavite do dijela 5 :Razz: odešavanje doze koju vam je propisao liječnik.
I ispod piše. Provjerite vidi li se kapljica SAMO kad apRVI PUT koristite novu napunjenu brizgalicu lijeka GONAL f da biste istisnuli zrak iz sustava. 
Ja ga pitam jesi li ti prvi put istisnuo zrak on kaze nije bilo zraka bila je kapljica. Ne razumijem. Jel treba malo pritisnuti da izidje zrak prvi put. Ja mislim da je on nesto fulao i sad mi je i iz druge dao a ja glupaca nisam gledala. Jooj pojest cu seziva. Sta da radim?

----------


## Gita 10

Joj Carrot hvala ti. I meni je to bilo nelogično ali eto išla sam se strogo pridržavati uputa. Pogledaj ovu poruku prije molim te gdje sam napisala kako točno piše u uputama. Brine me jeli on istisnuo taj zrak. On je siguran da je sve napravio kako treba a mene brine kako je moglo pisati da ostaje  62,5 IU više. A opet da je ostalo zraka pretpostavljam da bi onda bili mjehurići unutra. Sad gledam ovi drugi pen i sve je ok. Nema zraka, nema mjehurića, čista tekućina. Nakon što mi je dao 100 IU iz njega.

----------


## Carrot

> Oprostite zbog pravopisnih gresaka. Uglavnom, prva dva puta je bilo namjesteno na 200 IU i nakon davanja je na brojcaniku bila 0. I to je ok. I jutros kaze da je namjestio na 150 IU i umjesto 100 IU na brojčaniku piše 37.5 IU. Kako? Jel postoji mogučost da injekcija sadrži više doze slučajno? I u uputama još piše: Ako ugledate kapljicu (kapljice) tekućine, nastavite do dijela 5odešavanje doze koju vam je propisao liječnik.
> I ispod piše. Provjerite vidi li se kapljica SAMO kad apRVI PUT koristite novu napunjenu brizgalicu lijeka GONAL f da biste istisnuli zrak iz sustava. 
> Ja ga pitam jesi li ti prvi put istisnuo zrak on kaze nije bilo zraka bila je kapljica. Ne razumijem. Jel treba malo pritisnuti da izidje zrak prvi put. Ja mislim da je on nesto fulao i sad mi je i iz druge dao a ja glupaca nisam gledala. Jooj pojest cu seziva. Sta da radim?


ti se bojis da ti je otislo cca 65ui vise? Nemoguce! ako ti je 450ui pen nemas razloga za brigu. vrtilo ti je u prazno...mozes sad probati taj prazan pen ponovno namjestiti na npr 100 pa ces vidjeti da on vrti....ne moze ti cak ni zrak ici jer je inekcija do dna u tom slucaju. To znaci da je vrtila u prazno. 
opusti se i ne brini.
A i da je usla veca doza- Nema veze
da je usao zrak- Nema veze
Zato se opusti i bez nervoze...

MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

Bojim se da je išlo više možda šta nebi nikako smjelo jel? Ali najveći me strah da je ostao zrak i da on nešto na početku nije dobro napravio. Jer njemu ide na živce moje strogo pridrzavanje uputa. On kaze ma to je jako jednostavno. Ja sam takva, kad mi je do neceg previse stalo uvijek negdje vidim problem. Carrot hvala i oprosti što te na tvoj današnji dan gnjavim s ovim. Evo sad si me stvarno umirila  :Smile:  jesi stvarno. A ako netko ima saznanja neka napiše isto.

----------


## Gita 10

Pa da može biti da je vrtio u prazno jer kada je sve isteklo on je držao još par sekundi stisnuto. Ono kao sto pise tamo da se drzi igla jos i polagano izvadi.

----------


## Carrot

> Pa da može biti da je vrtio u prazno jer kada je sve isteklo on je držao još par sekundi stisnuto. Ono kao sto pise tamo da se drzi igla jos i polagano izvadi.


pa daaa to ti je to!
to ti je tih 5 sekundi...vrtilo je u prazno...100% !!!!

___________________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

> Bojim se da je išlo više možda šta nebi nikako smjelo jel? Ali najveći me strah da je ostao zrak i da on nešto na početku nije dobro napravio. Jer njemu ide na živce moje strogo pridrzavanje uputa. On kaze ma to je jako jednostavno. Ja sam takva, kad mi je do neceg previse stalo uvijek negdje vidim problem. Carrot hvala i oprosti što te na tvoj današnji dan gnjavim s ovim. Evo sad si me stvarno umirila  jesi stvarno. A ako netko ima saznanja neka napiše isto.


Drago mi je da sam te umirila i sigurna sam u to sto govorim jer tocno znam na sto mislis. Pogotovo tih 5sec sto je drzao..to je to! 

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

Evo sad sam probala na starom penu i najvise sto se odvrti od onog na sto namjestim je 12.5 IU. Ne znam. Nadam se da je sve ok. Nista drugo. Eto.

----------


## Gita 10

Opet ostaje onih 50 IU. Znas ono kad se ne pojavi kapljica treba staviti na 25 i pritisnuti da dodje do 0. I tako imas pravo tj.mozes 2 puta. Mene brine da on nije malo istisnuo zrak. Carrot znaci sigurno i da mu je ostao nece nista biti?

----------


## Carrot

Da je i vise islo, a nije, nema veze. Moj protokol je bio slican pa nakon uzv su mi povecali planiranu dozu...
i da je zrak isao nema veze nikakve niti ce se sto strasno dogoditi, iako nije jer ako je kapljica bila prvi put koristenja onda ne treba u naknadnom koristenju. A u Gonalu ga ionako ne bude nego tockica prvi prvom koristenju...
SVE je OK!

I...ne brini sretna sam kad mogu pomoci jer da nije vas svih tu ja sad ne bi bila na putu za avion...HVALA svima! [emoji574]
Jedna za sve, sve za jednu!

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

Carrot, evo su nam premještene poruke u dr.grupu.  Valjda je sve ok. Sretan ti put.

----------


## sljokicaa

Gita ja sam imala svakakvih iskustava sa pikanjem... Od tog da sam zaboravila ispustiti zrak do tog da kad sam htjela da dođe ona 1 kaplica da ih je malo više izletilo. Pa ono nekad kad izvadim iglu iscuri još iz trbuha i uvijek se mučim i pitam je li to tako treba. Ali bilo je sve OK uvijek  :Smile: .

----------


## Gita 10

Hvala Šljokica. MM je totalno miran i siguran je da je sve kako treba, ne brine što je brojčanik nakon što je u penu ostalo 50 IU a mi stavili po uputama da nam treba 150 IU, brojčanik izbacio 37,5 IU. 
Mislim prva dva pikanja nam je nakon 200 IU svaki put lijepo vratio na 0. Uglavnom, i ti si me lijepo umirila. Nadam se da si dobro, i da lijepo gnijezdiš svoju bebicu. 
A ja nebi bila ja da nemam još jedno pitanje. U Utorak trebam primiti prvu injekciju Orgalutrana.
* U uputama ne piše jel se istisne zrak.* A na video sam na youtube gledala da se istisne zrak i pričeka se da dođe kapljica na vrhu igle. Bode se pod kutem od 45 C. U uputama piše najbolje bosti u nadtkoljenicu. Ali meni to nitko nije rekao, Ksenija je napisala da si lijekove dajem u donji dio trbuha, lijevo ili desno od pupka. 
To znači, dajem si Gonal i Orgalutran u isto vrijeme ali na različita mjesta, znači jedan ću lijevo od pupka, a jedan desno? Jesam dobro shvatila. Piše da se daju u približno isto vrijeme, ali ne na isto mjesto.

----------


## Vrci

> Jel postoji mogučost da injekcija sadrži više doze slučajno?


Ovo ti mogu odgovoriti kao DA. Uvijek ima mislim 10% više doze u penu.
Ja sam imala pen od 900, a iz njega sam si dala mislim 1050 ukupno. Išla sam namjerno gledati koliko ima unutra dok ne istisnem sve

I da, moj pen nije imao zraka pa nisam radila to istiskivanje za prvi puta. Rekli mi u klinici da to istiskivanje ide samo ako vidim mjehurić, a ja ga nisam vidjela

----------


## Gita 10

> Ovo ti mogu odgovoriti kao DA. Uvijek ima mislim 10% više doze u penu.
> Ja sam imala pen od 900, a iz njega sam si dala mislim 1050 ukupno. Išla sam namjerno gledati koliko ima unutra dok ne istisnem sve
> 
> I da, moj pen nije imao zraka pa nisam radila to istiskivanje za prvi puta. Rekli mi u klinici da to istiskivanje ide samo ako vidim mjehurić, a ja ga nisam vidjela


Hvala Vrci, ti si prva koja je napisala da pen može imati više. Ja evo ne znam što da mislim. Ako piše da ima 450 IU onda smatram da ima 450 IU. Znači trebalo mi je 200, 200 pa 150 IU.
I znam, i meni se čini glupim upisivati u brojčanik 150 IU koliko mi treba ako znam da mi je u tom penu ostalo 50 IU. Ali -ja- sam se pridržavala strogo uputa. Oba puta nakon što smo ubrizgali po 200 IU na brojčaniku je uredno bila 0. 
I eto stavimo na trećem bockanju 150 IU i umjesto da ostane 100 IU na brojčaniku ostane 37,5 IU. Onih 12,5 sam otkrila gdje je-odvrtilo u prazno dok je MM stiskao pen još par sekundi. Išla sam na taj stari pen ubaciti neki broj u brojčanik i stiskati da vidim koliko će odvrtiti u prazn iako je pe prazan. I odvrti 12,5 IU svaki put. 
Ne znam jel trebam što pisati njima u kliniku da mi se ovo dogodilo...

----------


## Vrci

Pa koliko se sjecam nakon svakog pikanja brojcanik mora doci na nula. Jedino kad mi je ostao broj je kad nije bilo vise u penu. Znaci kad sam isla testirati ostatak. Stavila sam brojcanik na 100, stisla, i brojcani npr stao na 20. To mi bio znak da je ubrizgano 80

Jer brojcanik pokazuje dozu koju dajes, a ne koliko ima u penu

----------


## sljokicaa

Da sigurno ima više u penu, meni uvijek ostane neka količina iako potrošim točno 450 ili koliko pakiranje već imam i pitala sam jednom davno doktoricu jel to normalno i ona je rekla da da, da je to višak za svaki slučaj.

Orgalutran sam si ja davala normalno u trbuh pod 90 kao i sve druge lijekove. On jedino ima malo tuplju iglu pa mi je nekako teže bilo ubosti i ostalo bi mi malo crveno na mjestu uboda. Ja sam si u isto vrijeme davala gonal, menopur i orgalutran. Pošto mi je orgalutran najteže išao njega bi prvog riješila s jedne strane pupka, pa onda gonal i menopur s druge, iako mi nitko ništa posebno za to nije savjetovao, tako mi se nekako činilo najzgodnije.

Da ja čuvam svoju bebicu i tepam joj da raste, u srijedu idemo kod doktora i nadam se da će sve biti uredu.

----------


## Gita 10

> Pa koliko se sjecam nakon svakog pikanja brojcanik mora doci na nula. Jedino kad mi je ostao broj je kad nije bilo vise u penu. Znaci kad sam isla testirati ostatak. Stavila sam brojcanik na 100, stisla, i brojcani npr stao na 20. To mi bio znak da je ubrizgano 80
> 
> Jer brojcanik pokazuje dozu koju dajes, a ne koliko ima u penu


Vrci tako je - brojčanik pokazuje koliko je ubrizgano. Nisam računala s tim da ima više u penu. Po svemu meni je jutros otišlo 50 IU više od protokola. Znači toliko je više bilo u penu. Brojčanik je trebao stati na 100 IU nakon davanja jer je pen došao do kraja. Da se ne ponavljam gore sam opisala kako je sve išlo.

----------


## Gita 10

> Da sigurno ima više u penu, meni uvijek ostane neka količina iako potrošim točno 450 ili koliko pakiranje već imam i pitala sam jednom davno doktoricu jel to normalno i ona je rekla da da, da je to višak za svaki slučaj.
> 
> Orgalutran sam si ja davala normalno u trbuh pod 90 kao i sve druge lijekove. On jedino ima malo tuplju iglu pa mi je nekako teže bilo ubosti i ostalo bi mi malo crveno na mjestu uboda. Ja sam si u isto vrijeme davala gonal, menopur i orgalutran. Pošto mi je orgalutran najteže išao njega bi prvog riješila s jedne strane pupka, pa onda gonal i menopur s druge, iako mi nitko ništa posebno za to nije savjetovao, tako mi se nekako činilo najzgodnije.
> 
> Da ja čuvam svoju bebicu i tepam joj da raste, u srijedu idemo kod doktora i nadam se da će sve biti uredu.


Šljokica da, nisam znala to i nisam računala s tim. Sada ću paziti na to. Znači ja sam si iz idućeg pena trebala dati samo 50 IU još a ne 100 IU. Iskreno se nadam da ovo neće ostaviti nikkave posljedice.
Hoće, sve će biti u redu. Polako i strpljivo, lijepo uživaj sada u blaženom stanju  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

pozdrav ženice...evo me nakon 4 mjeseca pauze..  Cekam vješticu i kreće bockanje....
Ima još Vas koje ste krenule

----------


## Tinca18

Pozdrav, 
Molim Vas pomoc, danas sam dobila proluton ampule i savjet da mi ih daje med.sestra.
Moje pitanje je dal obavezno mora neka sestra ili to moze odraditi i mm kad se daje u misic odnosno debelo meso.

----------

